# Starlotto.de



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

Im Netz gibt es zahlreiche Berichte über diese Firma mit Bürositz in München. Verschicken angeblich unberechtigte Rechnungen.

Viele behaupten daß die User die Rechnung aus Angst bezahlen, wegen dem scharfen Umgangston in der Mahnung. Auf den AGB's ist jedoch nichts von einer Teilnahmegebühr die Rede wenn man pro tag 1 kostenlosen Lotto-Tip abgibt. Ich spreche vom kostenfreien lotto-tippen, nicht vom CLUB der tatsächlich nicht kostenfrei ist!

Diskutiert drüber! Geschädigte hier ?

_[Posting wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entschärft! Siehe NuBs! Dino]_


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Gast1000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Im Netz gibt es zahlreiche Berichte...
> ...Viele behaupten daß...



Wer ist "viele"? Das Netz ist ziemlich groß! Aber irgendwie kann ich da - zumindest auf die Schnelle - keinen *aktuellen* Massenaufschrei des Entsetzens finden.
Das Einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, sind ein paar Beschwerden aus dem österreichischen Raum, die aber schon knapp ein Jahr zurückliegen. Kommt mir fast so vor, als seien das so die üblichen Dinge, mit der jede Fa. wohl irgendwann mal konfrontiert wird, weil zufriedene Kunden meistens ruhig sind, während enttäuschte laut schreien.

Wie wäre es mal mit genauen Quellenangaben, wo solche Vorgänge beschrieben werden?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

*Mahnung von starlotto*

Hallo Forum,

ich habe keine Ahnung, ob diese Fa. betrügerischen Art ist oder nicht, aber ich habe jetzt die Forderungen von starlotto ca. 90 Euro. Das Problem ist, dass ich habe da keinen Ansprechpartner außer Manuela. Und sie scheint sehr beschäftigt sein. Ihre Antworten kommen nicht so schnell, wie die Mahnbriefe.
Ich habe da ein Konto eröffnet, dann auch meine Frau. Nach einiger Zeit waren unsere Konten gesperrt und jetzt kommen immer wieder die Mahnbriefe, Zinsen etc.
Die Begründung - wir haben nicht selber gespielt, sondern einer von uns soll die Tipps für beide abgeben! Voher wollen die da wissen?

Also, wir zahlen nichts, aber kostet viel Zeit!

Wenn bei google starlotto + betrug eingeben, kann man noch andere Geschichte lesen. Vorsicht mit der Firma.

Gruß Sten.


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Und wenn ich diese Begriffe noch 10x eingebe...ich kann nur diese Geschichte aus Österreich aus dem letzten Jahr finden. Erfahrungsgemäß türmen sich bei einer Fa., die ihre Kunden regelmäßig über den Tisch zu ziehen versucht, die Hinweise im Netz zu großen Haufen auf. Hier findet man nicht mal eine Google-Ergebnisseite.
Ich sage deshalb nochmal: Es gibt meiner Meinung nach keine - auch noch so seriöse - Firma, die nicht mal mit ihren Kunden aneinandergerät. Ob die Fehlerquelle nun bei der Fa. selbst liegt (auch da sitzen nur Menschen!) oder beim Kunden, der vielleicht etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen hat, sei mal dahingestellt. Auf jeden Fall ist das Geschrei verärgerter Kunden immer sehr laut, wohingegen die Abläufe, bei denen alles seinen Gang geht, für selbstverständlich (wie es auch eigentlich sein sollte) hingenommen werden. Da kräht dann kein Hahn.
Unter Berücksichtigung solcher Überlegungen ist die Google-Ausbeute eher äußerst bescheiden.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass in Deiner Angelegenheit alles ok war! Aber Einzelfälle kommen eben bei jedem Unternehmen vor. Irgendein inkompetenter oder wegen Erkältung etwas indisponierter Mitarbeiter verbummelt irgendwelche Unterlagen und - zack - der Ärger ist da.

Denk nur mal an eBay! 80 positive Bewertungen interessieren kein Aas. Aber die eine mit dem roten Minus davor, die will jeder lesen.


----------



## Dino (24 Juli 2004)

*Re: Mahnung von starlotto*



			
				rostov schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe da ein Konto eröffnet, dann auch meine Frau. Nach einiger Zeit waren unsere Konten gesperrt...



Vielleicht mal ein Erklärungsversuch!
Ich kenne die Abläufe bei dem System der Firma und auch deren AGB bzw. Nutzungsbedingungen nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht in deren Denkweise oder Regeln passt, dass die Zugriffe auf beide Konten vom selben Rechner ausgehen. Die Feststellung, dass die Zugriffe vom selben Rechner kommen, ist eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

*Starlotto.de Betrug oder nicht?*

Ich weiß aeinfach nicht, ob diese Fa. sauber ist oder nicht. Aber da gibt es kein richtigen Ansprechpartner. Keine Telefonnummer. Nur eine Email. Auf mein FAX keiner hat beantwortet.
Per Email wird immer nur behauptet, dass interne Auswertung hat gezeigt, dass wir unsere Tipps nicht selber abgegeben (wer sonst?!), sondern jemand machte das für uns. Vielleicht einer von uns. Aber Mahnungsbriefe bekommt jeder. Warum?
Und vor allem, keiner will auf die Frage antworten, wie können wir unsere Tipps von einem PC so abgeben, dass unsere Konten nicht gesperrt werden...

Gruß rostov.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

*Starlotto ......*

Ich spielte regelmäßig Starlotto. Drei richtige hatte man öfter. Dann der 10Euro Gutschein bei Clubbeitritt. 12,20 Euro im Monat und man kann 3 Tips abgeben. (mindestlaufzeit 2Jahre)

Wie gesagt 3richtige hatte ich öfter. Wurde mir dann auch von meinem Beitrag abgezogen. Dann nach ca einem halben Jahr im Januar endlich 4 Richtige. Mein Mann und ich freuten uns riesig, da wir bisher noch nie etwas gewonnen hatten, obwohl ich ständig Gewinnspiele mitmache. Auch zwei Jahre Gewinnspielbutler liegen hinter uns nichts. 

Man durfte sich aus verschieden Sachen etwas herraussuchen. Unter anderem die DVD Herr der Ringe die Gefährten. Da wir natürlich beigeisterte Herr der Ringe Fans sind kam für uns nichts anderes in Frage.

Wir warteten und warteten. Nach Drei Monaten fragte ich dan mal über die nette Kundenbetreuerin Manuela nach. Keine Antwort. Ich schickte bestimmt zehn E-Mails. Nichts. Dann schrieb ich nach vier Monaten ein Fax. Endlich Antwort. 

Man hätte meinen Gewinn nicht vergessen. Die Nachfrage wäre halt so groß. Mitlerweile sind es über sechs Monate. Vor ein paar Wochen war ich die Faxen dick. Ich schickte einen Brief mit sofortiger Kündigung meiner Clubmitgliedschaft an Starlotto und zusätzlich ein Fax. 

Der Brief kam als unzustellbar zurück. Mein Fax wurde nicht beantwortet. Wieder einige E-Mails keine Antwort. Es wird fleißig von meinem Konto abgebucht aber keiner reagiert. Mitlerweile haben wir uns die DVD gekauft ich spiele nicht mehr Starlotto aber die 12,90 Euro werden abgebucht.

Ich kann nur jeden warnen. Auch wenn es viele gibt die Begeisterungsschreiben schicken. Vorsicht über drei richtige kommt kein Gewinn. Werde mein Geld jetzt einfach zurückbuchen lassen, dann muss man ja reagieren. Ich habe ja nichts unterschrieben.

Schöne Grüße

Laracroft1965 :bigcry:

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Überschrift editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*Tja, gibt's die denn überhaupt?*

Ich möchte mich auch mal melden.

Ich habe am 18.03.2004 ganz normal per Email gekündigt. Und am 30.03. und am 12.04. zwischendurch auch per Post am 01.04. Per Einschreiben/Einwurf am 15.06 auf die 1. Zahlungserinnerung geantwortet. Per "normales" Einschreiben am 14.07. geantwortet.

Alles was ich bisher erhalten habe sind Zahlungserinnerungen im Monatstakt mit jeweils 3,50 € Mahngebühren zusätzlich, 

ABER KEINE Reaktionen auf meine Emails oder meine Briefpost ...

Ich jedenfalls werde nun der Firma Starlotto meine Kosten in Rechnung stellen und die Unterlagen mit der nächsten Mahnung an meinen Anwalt übergeben.

Tja und nun kommt Ihr.


----------



## stieglitz (12 August 2004)

Ich würde mal empfehlen nach Starlotto zu googeln.
Es kommen reichlich Treffer. Darunter gibt es einige Erfahrungsberichte mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Dass die gewinne spät bzw. garnicht ausgezahlt werden ist aber fast durchgängig.
Zu den AGB usw. kann ich nichts sagen.
Gruß
Stehlik


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*STARLOTTO: Beschwerde b.B. richten an ...*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal empfehlen nach Starlotto zu googeln.
> Es kommen reichlich Treffer. Darunter gibt es einige Erfahrungsberichte mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Dass die gewinne spät bzw. garnicht ausgezahlt werden ist aber fast durchgängig.
> Zu den AGB usw. kann ich nichts sagen.
> Gruß
> Stehlik



Das macht doch irgendwie nicht den Eindruck eines besonders seriösen Anbieters, oder?
http://www.recht.de/index.php3 
http://www.recht.de/index.php3?menue=Foren&go=zeigeNewsgroup&nid=8&seite=9 

Wer dies prüfen lassen will, kann betreffs solcher Firmen z.B. mal bei der:
www.Wettbewerbszentrale.de 
Fax: 06172- 84422
und dem 
Verbraucherzentralen Bundesverband e.V.
www.vzbv.de 
Fax: 030/25800-218

nachhaken, da diese Fälle sammeln und gegebenenfalls prüfen, ob hier Verstöße, z.B. gegen das UWG, vorliegen. Die können aus eigenem Recht tätig werden und es erspart dann eventuell durchaus einen eigenen Anwalt. 
Auch kann man seine lokale Verbraucherzentrale, zu finden unter:
www.vzbv.de bitten, dies zu prüfen. Das kostet nichts oder eine kleine Gebühr. Bei einem Anwalt wäre mir die Mühe und das Kostenrisiko zu hoch. 
Und wer glaubt, hier betrogen worden zu sein, kann eine Strafanzeige in Betracht ziehen. Es scheint ja zumindest ein Massenphänomen zu sein, was die Lotto-Teilnehmer da berichten. Ob es O.K. ist, sagen die lokalen Verbraucherschützer immer sehr schnell und man wird nicht arm davon.


----------



## navajo (4 September 2004)

hallo,
mir ergeht es genauso.
Ich habe auch den club gewählt und zahle jeden monat  2 mal 12,20 Euro
und auf meine gewinne z.B. Netzkarten  warte ich schon seit maerz 2004.
auf meine email hin bekam ich auch die antwort, dass die tochterfirmen nicht nachkommen wegen der hohen nachfrage.
wer weiß wie man an seine gewinne kommt. manuela sagt die sind nicht vergessen.

schoene gruesse 

navajo


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*starlotto - Inkassoverfahren*

Hallo Forum,

heute habe ich einen Brief von der Fa. CL Inkasso AG bekommen. Die schreiben:

"... in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit zeigen wir an, daß uns der oben bezeichnete Gläubiger(starlotto) mit der Wahrnehmung seiner Interessen beauftragt hat..."

Da gibt es schon Telefon und alle anderen Daten. Werde morgen da anrufen. Meine Schulden jetzt 94,95 Euro. Und das ist nur für mein Konto. Aber kommt noch für meine Frau, Tochter und Mutter. Ich fürchte, dass diese 400 Euro kann ich nicht mehr bezahlen. Jetzt verstehe ich nichts mehr...

Jeder der mir helfen konnte, bitte schreiben Sie an meine Emailadresse unter - [email protected]

Danke im Voraus.

_email addi gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## mischiditti (18 September 2004)

*Auch bei mir!*

Hi,

bei mir dasselbe.

NAch zahlreichen Drohungen scheinen sie nun wirklich ein Ikassobüro eingschaltete zu haben!

Aber 1 sind die Forderungen unbegründet und 
2. sind das laut Berichten auf Internetforen (z.B.ciao.com) Betrüger.

Ich geh am Montag zum Anwwalt!

Vielleicht sollte man eine Sammelklage erwägen!

Weiß sonst jemand Hilfe, denn ein mulmiges Gefühl hat man trotzdem!


----------



## technofreak (18 September 2004)

*Re: Auch bei mir!*



			
				mischiditti schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man eine Sammelklage erwägen!



zum 271.Mal: * in Deutschland gibt es keine S.........*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## mischiditti (18 September 2004)

*Sammelklage*

Was kann man dann tun?

Muss doch was gegen die machen können!


----------



## avantgard2 (18 September 2004)

*Starlotto Betrüger?*

Abschlußbemerkung (Zitat) nach meiner Rechtsberatung : Grundsätzlich können wir hinweisen, dass ein korrekter Vertragsschluss im Internet grundsätzlich nur dann gegeben ist, wenn die Fernabsatznormen und die Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr nach dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch und die Normen der Verordnung über die Informationspflichten nach dem Bürgerlichen Recht beachtet wurden. Dies sehen wir bei der Fa. Starlotto als nicht gegeben an. !!! Viele Grüße (Auch ich und meine Freundin haben jetzt das Inkassoschreinben bekommen, Ich zahl auch weiterhin nicht).


----------



## mischiditti (18 September 2004)

*Inkasso*

Was machst Du wenn einen mahnbescheid nekommst?
Da wird nämlich nicht geprüft ob der rechtens ist oder nicht!
Dann muss man Widerspruch einlegen und das ganze geht vor Gericht!
Da hab ich kein Bock drauf!
Die müssen doch so zur "VErnunft" kommen!

ISt ein Unding, dass so was in einem Rechtsstaat geht!

Komisch auch, dass wir alle am selben Tag die Mahnbescheide erhalten haben, oder?
Was da wohl dahintersteckt?


----------



## technofreak (18 September 2004)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				mischiditti schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch auch, dass wir alle am selben Tag die Mahnbescheide erhalten haben, oder?



wer ist alle? 

Mahnbescheid siehe : 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986

wer eine Forderung hat, muß sie begründen können, spätestens nach Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

*Mahnbescheid*

Einer zusätzlich zu mir hier, andere schon in anderen Foren!

Danke


----------



## avantgard2 (22 September 2004)

*Starlotto weiteres.....*

Weiteres mögliches Vorgehen:

1.)    Sie können schriftlich per Einschreiben / Rückschein den Widerruf des Vertragsverhältnisses nach den Fernabsatznormen erklären.

2.)     Sie sollten nicht mehr auf die Mahnschreiben reagieren. Wenn die Fa. Starlotto ein Inkassobüro einschalten sollte, dann sollten Sie deren zahlreiche (auch zum Teil sehr aggressive) Briefe ebenso nicht mehr beachten.

3.)    Wenn die Fa. Starlotto oder das Inkassobüro in das gerichtliche Verfahren, mit dem Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides, gehen sollte, dann können Sie hiergegen den Widerspruch erklären. Bitte beachten Sie die hier geltende Widerspruchfrist von 2 Wochen.

4.)    Zwar sehen wir es als nicht wahrscheinlich an, dass Ihr Vertragspartner nun eine Klage begründen wird, doch wenn Sie diesbezüglich vom Gericht einen Hinweis bekommen, dann sollten Sie sich von einem Anwalt gerichtlich vertreten lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

ohne Kommentar zur Leistung der Firma Starlotto:
Die auf der Seite der Firma angegebene HRB-Nummer finde ich bei handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de nicht, ebenso wenig wie den Namen der dort steht, auch nicht den Namen des Domaininhabers P.E. (evtl. Rückfrage beim Amtsgericht München, Handelsregister:

http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/
--> Gliederung des Gerichts, Telefonnummer

Diesen P.E. findet man aber über google im Zusammenhang mit einer Firma in Gibraltar:

ich habe nicht überprüft, ob die in dem Kundenkommentar von P.E. erwähnte Firmen-Website irgend etwas mit starlotto zu tun hat, daher kein link (google: Vorname des Inhabers der starlotto.de plus "united-online.com").
Die gefundene Firma hat zumindest Bezug zu P.E.:
United Online Entertainment Ltd.
292A Main Street P.O. Box 85
Gibraltar

(Kontaktadresse: P.E., Postfach, Stuttgart)

Der Firmenname führt noch zu ein paar googlehits, dabei dürfte es sich aber um eine andere Firma handeln (United Online Entertainment LLC, wahrscheinlich in Minnesota, USA
-->  Business Search Minnesota 

liebe Grüße und...
...Lotto spielt man am Kiosk an der Ecke, ist auch kommunikativer...

(c) tom toifl


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

Nachtrag: Eingabe von united-online.com --> man landet bei starlotto.de - also stimmt das wohl schon alles so 
tom toifl & friends


----------



## avantgard2 (26 September 2004)

*Starlotto Betrüger?*

Schaut Euch doch diese Seite mal an:  h**p://www.engel-stiftung.de/
Domaininhaber P.E. aus Stuttgart und die Seite aufgebaut wie Starlotto, nur in blau, Zufall ?? Nein, das ist genau der P.E. aus Stuttgart, der auch der Inhaber der  Starlotto Domain ist.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

...und das hier ist der Briefkastenhausmeister?

Gibland Corporate Services Ltd 292A Main Street 44200 

gefunden (bzw. "wieder entdeckt")
h**p://www.yellowpagesspain.com/directory/page33.html
(wirkt nicht sehr seriös, daher inaktiv)

TT


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

das ist die Postadresse in Gibraltar von w*w.gibland.com
die bieten Firmengründungen an, zB in:
# Bahamas
# Belize
# British Virgin Islands
# Cayman Islands
# Cyprus
# Delaware
# Guernsey
# Isle of Man
# Jersey
# Madeira
# Mauritius
# Panama
# Rep. of Ireland
# Turks & Caicos


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

die deutsche Adresse gehört zu einer Büro-auf-Zeit-Firma, zu der auch die "alte" Adresse in der Landsberger Straße gehörte.

Auch andere Adressen kennt man
h**p://www.abcn.com/contact.html#germany

Das hat nun aber wirklich nix mehr mit starlotto zu tun, kann höchstens als Futter für jmd. dienen, der das medial aufarbeiten möchte...


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

und falsch verlinkt auch noch
h**p://www.abcn.com/world/germany.html


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

*Re: Starlotto Betrüger?*



			
				avantgard2 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch doch diese Seite mal an:  h**p://www.engel-stiftung.de/
> Domaininhaber P.E. aus Stuttgart und die Seite aufgebaut wie Starlotto, nur in blau, Zufall ?? Nein, das ist genau der P.E. aus Stuttgart, der auch der Inhaber der  Starlotto Domain ist.


 die Adresse ist ein Stuttgarter Business-Center


----------



## avantgard2 (26 September 2004)

*Starlotto Betrüger?*

da man über den Link h**p://www.engel-stiftung.de nicht weiter kommt, hier ein weiterer Link zu dieser Stiftung, die es wohl nicht mehr gibt.

h**p://www.engel-stiftung.de/inhalt.html

Wer hat Infos über diese Stiftung und weiß warum sie ihre Arbeit eingestellt hat, wurde vielleicht auch über die Stiftung nur Geld abgezockt ??? War das vielleicht auch ein ......  Unternehmen ??? des P.E.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 September 2004)

Hallo avantgard2,

die Geschichte mit den Stiftungen und gemeinnützigen Vereinen läuft geschickter. Da ist zunächst jemand, der sich ehrenamtlich sehr stark engagiert und einen großen Wirbel macht. Dabei ist es von Vorteil häufig mit Politikern und Prominenten fotografiert zu werden. Die Bilder unterstützen die Spendenwerbung, da jeder glaubt, daß die Prominenten die Aktion unterstützen. Wenn die Sache läuft, dann wird ein Geschäftsführer gesucht, natürlich der Initiator der Aktion, der sich ein großzügiges Gehalt zahlt. Damit ist die Sache rentabel und völlig legal. Ich habe das Spiel während meines Studiums in Bonn beobachtet. Die Aktionen zünden nicht immer. Mir sind zwei Fälle persönlich bekannt, bei denen man zu früh in den Honigtopf gegriffen hat und dann vor Gericht gelandet ist. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

*Starlotto und Ende?*

Hallo erstmal ))
ich kann nur sagen, daß auch ich einer von den Starlotto-Clubmitgliedern
bin (war :evil: )
ich habe das Ganze per email gekündigt, als keine Preise
(u.a. DVD der herr der ringe ) eingetroffen sind
Mitgliedsbeitrag wurde weiterhin abgezogen, aber die haben meine 
Kontonummer nicht   
d.h. mittlerweile bin ( war  :roll: ) ich auf 120 Euro Miesen...
habe auch so nen Bericht bei Ciao geschrieben, weiß allerdings nicht, ob
das so gut ist, denn wenn die wissen, wer ich bin  :-? 
( üble Nachrede usw. )

jedenfalls hatte ich schon fast mit einem Schreiben dieser obskuren
Inkassofirma da gerechnet, aber stattdessen eine fristlose Kündigung
von Starlotto wegen eines lange anhaltenden Zahlungsverzuges bekommen   

nu ist mein Konto gesperrt, meine Preise werde ich wohl nie sehen
selbst ein Anschreiben meines Anwaltes wurde ignoriert, und was noch so
alles zu dieser Firma rauskommt ist der Wahnsinn  

und was das mit den "Österreichern" betrifft:
http://www.forum-gluecksspielsucht.de/aktuelles/news1947.html

hoffe, daß denen bei Starlotto so langsam die Luft ( das Geld ) ausgeht
und kann nur jedem raten, ungerechtfertigte Forderungen nicht zu begleichen...


schade, daß aus einer Massenklage in Deutschland nichts wird, aber als
Deutscher ist man eh schon gestraft genug, oder  0 


irgendwie muß man das Ganze doch beenden können :-? 

p.s. []  8) 

oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee ?

*[Virenscanner: Eine schlechte "Idee" entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Starlotto und Ende?*



			
				Grimbl schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mitgliedsbeitrag wurde weiterhin abgezogen, aber die haben meine Kontonummer nicht ...



Wessen Kontoverbindung haste denn bei der Anmeldung angeben, wenn nicht Deine? War es eine echte?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

also ich habe die Kohle der ersten beiden Mitgliedsbeiträge überwiessen.
und ohne Einzugsermächtigung können die selbst mit Wissen der
Nummer nichts machen (hoff ich doch  :roll: )


...


:bang:  so viele Infos aber deren Spiel geht weiter   

bleibt wohl nur noch die Presse oder Privatschnüffler

Cu


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

so ein Zufall  :lol: 
N. W. , der ehrenamtlich für die Patrick Engel Stiftung
arbeitet, war jahrelang persönlicher Ansprechpartner bei Starlotto   
bevor diese Manuela kam  :-? 
nu ist er bei Starlotto was höheres und hat wohl genug Kohle abgezockt,
um sich als Engel  0  darzustellen  :x 

da kann einem ganz anders werden  :holy: 

wo wir gerade dabei sind:

Starlotto unterstützt angeblich die " Offroad  Kids ",
eine Initiative in Berlin, die sich um das Wohl von Straßenkindern sorgt,
die Berlin als eine Art Schlaraffenland sehen.

Hatte die auch schonmal angeschrieben wegen Starlotto, wurde aber nur 
auf nächste Woche ( war vor fast einem Jahr ) vertröstet.
KA ob die seriös sind oder ob überhaupt noch irgendjemand vertrauenswürdig ist, der vorgibt etwas für einen guten Zweck zu tun 

( z.B. VSR, Alpha-Presse,...)

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Bluemaster (9 November 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

Bluemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Die von der Verbraucherzentrale sagen ich soll zaahlen,
> wenn der Hauptsitz im Ausland sitzt dann hat man den Prozess so oder so verloren,


Wäre es möglich die VBZ zu nennen , die diesen Unfug verbreitet? 

cp


----------



## Bluemaster (9 November 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Bluemaster (9 November 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## A John (10 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es möglich die VBZ zu nennen , die diesen Unfug verbreitet?


Warum Unfug? Nach allen bisherigen Erfahrungen haben die Recht..
Schau Dir die Homepage von Starlotto an. 
Die Denic weist als Inhaber eine Ltd mit Postfachadresse aus.
Bei solchen Indizien müssen bei jedem halbwegs aufgeklärten User sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillen. 
Typisch für "Geschäftsmodelle" wie HAS, Proben, Bonus, Gewinnspiele usw. ist,  dass deren Betreiber selbst dann kaum zu fassen sind, wenn sie in Deutschland sitzen.

Es kostet erheblichen Aufwand, überhaupt einen "verklagbaren" Verantwortlichen zu finden.
Der ist meist nur ein Strohmann, welcher, wie die auf Vorrat gegründeten GmbH oder Ltd verheizt wird.
Prozesse lassen sich mit formalrechtlichen Winkelzügen mühelos 5 Jahre und länger künstlich verschleppen. Wird es irgendwann endgültig zu eng, wird der betreffende Laden dichtgemacht und weiter gehts.
*Dann hast Du eine Menge gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher geworfen.*
Oder glaubst Du, die Leute, die an die HAS bezahlt haben, sehen jemals auch nur einen Cent wieder?

Selbst wenn es Dir gelingt, eventuell im Ausland sitzende Hintermänner zu identifizieren, ist es sinnlos, die dort zu verklagen. Egal, wie viel Geld Du da zu versenken bereit bist.
Es ist schon endlos schwer, strafrechtlich etwas zu erreichen. Zivilrechtlich ist es, wenn man erst mal bezahlt hat, de facto unmöglich.

Aus ökonomischer Sicht hat die VBZ absolut Recht.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn es Dir gelingt, eventuell im Ausland sitzende Hintermänner zu identifizieren,
> ist es sinnlos, die dort zu verklagen.





			
				Bluemaster schrieb:
			
		

> *Die von der Verbraucherzentrale sagen ich soll zaahlen,* wenn der Hauptsitz im Ausland sitzt dann hat man den Prozess so oder so verloren, oder was sagt ihr.



Es geht nicht um Geld zurückzuklagen sondern um zu bezahlen...
Bitte genau lesen und dann posten 

cp


----------



## A John (10 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht um Geld zurückzuklagen sondern um zu bezahlen...
> Bitte genau lesen und dann posten


Ooops! Stimmt, sorry.  
Das hatte ich zunächst so gelesen, dass er schon bezahlt hätte.
Das ging irgendwie durcheinander. :gruebel: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Bluemaster (10 November 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## avantgard2 (12 November 2004)

*Starlotto weiteres.....*

liebe Leute, warum die ganze Panik, ich kann Euch nur immer wieder raten : nicht nervös machen lassen und ganz wichtig nicht bezahlen, immer nur die Ruhe bewahren!!! 
 Ich habe seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr von Starlotto gehört,
das letzte waren die Schreiben von CL-Inkasso von Mitte Sept., deshalb gabs für mich auch keinen Grund für weitere Schritte. 
Weitere Schritte wären erst nötig, wenn Starlotto das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten würde, damit rechne ich (und auch die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern) aber eher nicht, denn erst dann wäre überhaupt eine Reaktion in Form eines Widerspruchs erforderlich 
was auch die Einschaltung eine Anwalts eventuell nötig machen würde (nur in dem Fall das auch eine Reaktion auf den Widerspruch kommt). Die Forderung von Starlotto ist aber sowas von total unbegründet und ungerechtfertigt, das sie sich hüten werden damit vor Gericht zu ziehen. 

Starlotto ist eben eine geschickte Masche Leute abzuzocken und das haben die Macher von Starlotto wohl geschickt gemacht, denn meines Wissens haben sehr sehr viele wohl leider bezahlt statt einfach abzuwarten.
hier nochmal ein Auszug aus dem Schreiben der Rechtsanwälte der Verbraucherzentrale:
2.)     Sie sollten nicht mehr auf die Mahnschreiben reagieren. Wenn die Fa. Starlotto ein Inkassobüro einschalten sollte, dann sollten Sie  deren zahlreiche (auch zum Teil sehr aggressive) Briefe ebenso nicht mehr beachten.
3.)    Wenn die Fa. Starlotto oder das Inkassobüro in das gerichtliche Verfahren, mit dem Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides, gehen 
sollte, dann können Sie hiergegen den Widerspruch erklären. Bitte beachten Sie die hier geltende Widerspruchfrist von 2 Wochen.
4.)    Zwar sehen wir es als nicht wahrscheinlich an, dass Ihr Vertragspartner nun eine Klage begründen wird, doch wenn Sie diesbezüglich vom Gericht einen Hinweis bekomen, dann sollten Sie sich von einem Anwalt gerichtlich vertreten lassen.
Leider können wir Sie im Gerichtsverfahren nicht mehr vertreten, da dies uns aus gesetzlichen Gründen verboten ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
K.


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

versteh zwar nur Bahnhof, aber vielleicht kann mir ein Computerexperte sagen, daß so die...... bei zwei Usern eines Computers in Sachen
Starlotto entsteht:

http://***.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg09763.html

wo wir wieder beim  0  sind...

was Starlotto betrifft:

- ich war beim Anwalt...

- nach 3 !!! Anschreiben die erste Reaktion von diesem  0 
in Form eines " außergerichtlichen Vergeichs "
er hat angeblich nie eine Kündigung der Club-Mitgliedschaft bekommen :argue: 
er gibt aber zu, daß er emails von mir "gelesen" hat   :evil: 
er möchte mir, weil er ein so guter Mensch ist  :lol:  die ungerchtfertigterweise geforderten " Beiträge " erlassen...
von meinen nie angekommenen Gewinnen, dem ursächlichen Grund meiner Kündigung keine Rede  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

ich kann Avantgard 2 nur Recht geben: auf keinen Fall !!! zahlen und die Medien in Kenntnis setzen...

irgendwann müssen die doch hellhörig werden...

p.s. in FAKT kam letztens ein Beitrag über seriöse und unseriöse Stiftungen...
allerdings nicht über  0 Stiftung

leider habe ich es verpennt danach ins Netz zu gehen zwecks Chat.

alles was ich bieten kann, ist das hier:

http://***.dzi.de/

hilft auf den ersten Blick auch nicht viel weiter, weil es dort nichtmal einen
Kontakt-Link gibt 
 :-? 

werde wohl "erstmal" auf den Vergleich eingehen, damit die Anwaltskosten nicht bodenlos werden...
ansonsten Aufruf an Alle:

Kampf dem  0 

nur nicht unterkriegen lassen   

Cu

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2004)

*Starlotto Clubmitgliedschaft*

Hallo

war auch Clubmitglied dieser Firma. 
 0 Nachdem ich meinen Gewinn (Herr der Ringe) nicht erhalten habe und  auf meine vielen Email´s nicht geantwortet wurde, holte ich die Beiträge über meine Bank zurück und sperrte dieses sofort für weitere Abbuchungen. :evil: 

Dann kamen jede Menge Email´s. Ich müßte zahlen. Meine Kündigung hätte man nicht erhalten. Im übrigen wäre ich einen 2Jahres Vertrag eingegangen und müsse noch bis Sept. 2005 zahlen.  

Ich blockierte einfach alle Email´s von  0 

Dann kamen schriftliche Mahnungen. Die letzte drohte mir mit einer Inkassofirma. Leider bezahlten wir jetzt den Betrag von 187,95 Euro.
nd siehe da auf einmal wurde meine Mitgliedschaft aufgelöst. Ich weiß Dummheit gehört bestraft.   Habe aber einfach Schiss gekriegt.  

Ich könne aber selbstverständlich jeden Tag einmal umsonst weiterspielen.

Die haben doch einen an der Waffel. :evil: 

Jedenfalls weiß ich in Zukunft das ich per Internet auf gar nichts mehr eingehe.  8) 

Gruß Lara


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

*Sammelklage*

Zitat:

"Witti räumt allerdings ein, dass er mit einer Sammelklage in Deutschland juristisches Neuland beschreitet. Ein schneller und sicherer Erfolg sei somit nicht gewährleistet. Aber es gebe einige Ansatzpunkte und Unterstützung auch von Rechtswissenschaftlern. Er habe Kontakt mit bisher drei möglichen Mandanten und hoffe, dass er bald mit einer größeren Gruppe von Geschädigten und Hinterbliebenen Musterprozesse führen könne, zitiert Spiegel Online den Münchner Anwalt weiter. (em/c't) "

Auch gegen die "Telecom" wird im Wege der Sammelklage vorgegangen wegen Aktienbetruges!

Hebalo10


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2004)

*Re: Sammelklage*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> "Witti räumt allerdings ein, dass er mit einer Sammelklage in Deutschland juristisches Neuland beschreitet.


Allerdings , vor allem, da es  Sammelklage in Deutschland nicht gibt  
(Jehova....) 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

*Starlotto nicht nur in Deutschland*

AKNÖ warnt vor Zahlungsaufforderungen von "starlotto.de" - Teilnahme an ausländischen Glücksspielen ist verboten
	Medium: APA OTS/A
Datum: 06. 08. 2003
http://noe.arbeiterkammer.at/www-588-IP-6562.html


			
				AKNÖ schrieb:
			
		

> Wien (AKNÖ) - Auf dubiose Art und Weise versucht seit einiger Zeit ein deutsches Internet-Glücksspiel-Unternehmen in Österreich an Geld zu kommen. In derKonsumenentschutzabteilung der Niederösterreichischen Arbeiterkammer (AKNÖ) liegen Fälle von Konsumenten, die ohne jemals in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit "starlotto.de" in Verbindung getreten zu sein, von dieser Firma mittels schriftlicher Zahlungserinnerung (!) zur Überweisung von 25,75 Euro angehalten werden. Sollten sie der Zahlungsaufforderung nicht nachkommen, behält sich die Firma weitere Schritte wie zwangsweise Eintreibung des Betrages vor. Als Begründung werden ein angebliches Minus auf dem "Teilnehmerkonto von 22,25 Euro sowie Mahnspesen von 3,50 Euro angegeben. "Eine derartige freche Vorgangsweise ist mir in meiner langjährigen Tätigkeit als Konsumentenschützer nur selten untergekommen. Aber wenn es ums Geldverdienen geht, werden manche Unternehmen immer skrupelloser. Und leider zeigen unsere Erfahrungen auch, dass es immer wieder Konsumenten gibt, die auf eine unberechtigte Zahlungsaufforderung reagieren, weil sie rechtlichen Folgen aus dem Weg gehen wollen", weiß AKNÖ-Konsumentenschützer Günther La Garde. Der Rat der AK-Experten lautet in jedem Fall, den Betrag nicht zu überweisen!
> *Grundstück auf dem Mond *
> Die AKNÖ-Konsumentenschützer haben sich nach vermehrten Anfragen von verärgerten Konsumenten dieses Glücksspielunternehmen genau unter die Lupe genommen. Neben skurilen Gewinnen, wie etwa einem Grundstück auf dem Mond samt Zertifikat, ist den AKNÖ-Profis aufgefallen, dass "starlotto.de" die Einklagbarkeit der Gewinne definitiv ausschließt und es sich auch vorbehält, das Gewinnspiel jederzeit zu beenden oder zu verändern. Weiters wird auf der Homepage die kostenlose Teilnahme an dem Gewinnspiel beworben. Es ist zwar richtig, dass das Gewinnspiel selbst kostenlos ist, nicht aber die Clubmitgliedschaft (bis zu 39,90 Euro monatlich). Die Clubmitgliedschaft erhöht angeblich die Gewinnchance und ermöglicht die Teilnahme an bis zu 50 weiteren Gewinnspielen. Jeder, der an einem Gewinnspiel teilnimmt, muss seine e-mail-Adresse, seine Wohnanschrift sowie sein Geburtsdatum angeben. Gibt man die e-mail-Adressen von Bekannten an, werden Gewinne bis zu 10.000 Euro in Aussicht gestellt. Abschließend weisen die AKNÖ-Konsumentenschutzexperten darauf hin, dass in Österreich die Teilnahme an ausländischen Lotterien gesetzlich verboten ist, wenn die Geldeinsätze von Österreich aus geleistet werden. Rückfragehinweis: AKNÖ Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Tel.: (01) 58883-1252 mailto[email protected] http://www.aknoe.at


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

*Starlotto Clubmitgliedschaft*

Hallo

was heißt das jetzt im Klartext. Soll ich das Geld zurück buchen lassen.

Können die bei einer Mitgliedschaft das Geld eintreiben oder nicht. War schon mal bei irgendjemanden der Gerichtsvollzieher.

Wenn ich einen Rechtsanwalt aufsuche kostet das auch noch mal ein Haufen Geld.

Schöne Grüße

laracroft1965 :argue:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 November 2004)

*Re: Starlotto Clubmitgliedschaft*



			
				laracroft1965 schrieb:
			
		

> War schon mal bei irgendjemanden der Gerichtsvollzieher.


Der Gerichtsvollzieher wird eigentlich nur mit einem vollstreckbaren Titel in der Hand tätig. Ohne Gericht wird das wohl nichts werden. Da war etwas in meinem Hinterkopf mit Affinität von Teufel und Weihwasser...


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

der Anwalt hatte zumindest nur einen Bruchteil von dem gekostet was
in Punkto Inkasso auf mich zugekommen wäre...
nach wie vor sollte man sich informieren, ob man Prozesskostenhilfe oder so beanspruchen kann...
und die Tatsache, daß dieser  0 plötzlich einem Vergleich zugestimmt
hat und somit zumindest auf seine  Forderungen verzichtet spricht doch wohl für sich  :roll: 

...


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

*Starlotto Clubmitgliedschaft*

Hallo

ok Ihr habt Recht. Gehe jetzt zur Bank und lasse das Geld zurückbuchen. Mal sehen was passiert.  

Habe ja auch eine Rechtschutzversicherung.  0 

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße

Laracroft


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

*Re: Starlotto Clubmitgliedschaft*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ok Ihr habt Recht. Gehe jetzt zur Bank und lasse das Geld zurückbuchen. Mal sehen was passiert.
> 
> ...



viel Glück mit deiner Rechtsschutz, meine zahlt bei sowas nicht :evil:


----------



## Dino (30 November 2004)

*Re: Starlotto Clubmitgliedschaft*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...viel Glück mit deiner Rechtsschutz, meine zahlt bei sowas nicht...


Und das kannst Du so pauschal sagen, ja? Wenn Du von deiner RSV so begeistert bist, dann würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, warum ich ausgerechnet diese Versicherung Monat für Monat bezahle.
Eine RSV behält sich mit Sicherheit immer vor, die Aussicht auf Erfolg zu werten und danach die Übernahme der Kosten zuzusagen oder abzulehnen. Wenn aber eine plausibel begründete Sachlage zugrunde liegt, wird sie sich nicht groß sträuben. Schlechter Service spricht sich schnell rum...


----------



## Teleton (30 November 2004)

*Re: Starlotto Clubmitgliedschaft*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> viel Glück mit deiner Rechtsschutz, meine zahlt bei sowas nicht :evil:



Kann es sein dass Du das Risiko "Vertragsrechtschutz" gar nicht versichert hast ? Ist natürlich klar, dass ne Verkehrsrechtschutz oder Arbeitsrechtschutz nicht blechen wird.
Wie haben die die Ablehnung denn begründet ?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2004)

http://www.aerger-forum.de/dcforum/DCForumID11/319.html

und da schliesst sich der Kreis  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2004)

@ Gandix

Die einfachste Form des Rechtsschutzes für den Otto Normalo ist der Privatrechtsschutz. Der von Teleton angesprochene Vertragssrechtsschutz ist in derartigen Verträgen zumeist mit drin.
Beispiel hier bei der HUK24, dort heißt es:





> Rechtsschutz im Vertrags- und Sachenrecht: Geltendmachung und Abwehr von Ansprüchen aus Geschäften des täglichen Lebens außerhalb des Fahrzeugbereiches, z.B. Kaufvertrag, Reparaturauftrag oder Versicherungsvertrag.


Die Dialersachen sind somit i. d. R. abgedeckt - Wehrmutstropfen, der übliche Selbstbehalt von um die 100 €.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2004)

http://***.huk24.de/pdf/rs/HURARB3.pdf

§§3, Absatz 2 f
§ 3 Ausgeschlossene Rechtsangelegenheiten 
Rechtsschutz besteht nicht für die Wahrnehmung rechtlicher Interessen

f) in ursächlichem Zusammenhang 

aa) mit Spiel- oder Wettverträgen, Gewinnzusagen sowie Termin- oder vergleichbaren Spekulationsgeschäften;

defacto das Gleiche in Grün...

p.s. es gibt zwar einen *Stardialer* aber das ist hier nicht das Thema  sondern immer noch *Starlotto*


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2004)

Ah, ja - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!    Allerdings würde ich das auf eine Prüfung ankommen lassen, da mEn das Spiel nicht ursächlich ist, sondern die Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

§ 59 ZPO - Streitgenossenschaft bei Rechtsgemeinschaft oder Identität des Grundes
Mehrere Personen können als Streitgenossen gemeinschaftlich klagen oder verklagt werden, wenn sie hinsichtlich des Streitgegenstandes in Rechtsgemeinschaft stehen oder wenn sie aus demselben tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Grund berechtigt oder verpflichtet sind.

kann das mal jemand prüfen ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Dezember 2004)

Was gibt es da zu prüfen? Auf Rechtschreibfehler?


----------



## Bluemaster (8 Dezember 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Bluemaster (15 Dezember 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

P.  0 
stellvertreter: N.W.

Namen dürfen aus rechtlichen Gründen hier nicht genannt werden, aber spätestens nach der 5. oder 6. Mahnung bzw. nach Kontaktaufnahme durch einen Anwalt bekommst du es raus   

übrigens die gleichen, wie bei der  0 -Stiftung...


----------



## Bluemaster (15 Dezember 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## HuckFinn (21 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben und GeBEUTELten,

auch ich bin (sozusagen) starlotto-geschädigt und würde mich (falls soetwas in DE möglich ist) an einer Sammelklage beteiligen.

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass wir mehr Erfolg haben, wenn der Streitwert anstatt über 200 Euro, über mehrere Tausend Euro ginge.

Leider kann auch mir keinen Anwalt leisten, was aber nicht heisst, dass ich bezahlen will, da ich meiner Meinung nach im Recht bin und bisher hat mich der Engel nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen können.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

HuckFinn schrieb:
			
		

> würde mich (falls soetwas in DE möglich ist) an einer Sammelklage beteiligen.


es gibt keine  S......  in DE
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

j.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> HuckFinn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korrektur: Gemeint war der oben von Gandix erwähnte § 59 ZPO.


----------



## Bluemaster (21 Dezember 2004)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Korrektur: Gemeint war der oben von Gandix erwähnte § 59 ZPO.


auch das haut nicht hin:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


> Von einer Streitgenossenschaft spricht man, wenn eine Mehrheit von Klägern bzw. eine Mehrheit von Beklagten jeweils Partei in einem Prozess sind.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Die Erben eines Mieters streiten sich mit der Eigentümergemeinschaft (Mehrheit von Eigentümmern des Hauses oder der Wohnung), die die Wohnung an den Verstorbenen vermietet hatte, ob die Renovierung der Wohnung ausreichend war oder ob sie weitere Kosten übernehmen muss.
> ...


j.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

Im§ 60 ZPO heisst es:
Streitgenossenschaft bei Gleichartigkeit der Ansprüche

Mehrere Personen können auch dann als Streitgenossen gemeinschaftlich klagen oder verklagt werden, wenn gleichartige und auf einem im wesentlichen gleichartigen tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Grund beruhende Ansprüche oder Verpflichtungen den Gegenstand des Rechtsstreits bilden. 
Zitatende
---
Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber fordern wir nicht alle die Einstellung bzw. Richtigstellung der Inhalte der Website von Starlotto und der daraus Erfolgten Forderungen seitens Starlotto an uns ?


----------



## avantgard2 (26 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Gibt es bei dir was neues bei Starlotto*

schon lang nichts mehr gehört von starlotto, wer Angst hatte, hat wohl bei der Angstmache von Starlotto bezahlt und wurde [], obwohl Starlotto nie einen Anspruch hatte, weil die Forderungen völlig ungerechtfertigt waren.
Schade das es möglich ist, das so ein [].  ungestraft weiter rumlaufen kann und das solche [] in Deutschland möglich sind.

*[Virenscanner: Einige Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## HuckFinn (26 Dezember 2004)

tststs, avantgard2 - was nimmste denn für Wörter in den Mund, da hat der Virenscanner wieder zugeschlagen.
Aber ansonsten haste nicht unrecht. Manchmal haben wir schon merkwürdige Gesetzte, die entweder jeder auslegen kann wie er es braucht oder die von vornherein nur für Reiche da sind; Soll heissen, wer nicht genug Geld hat um durch ALLE Instanzen zu gehn, kann halt sehen wo er bleibt.

Aber wenn Starlotto denkt, die können mir einfach eine Rechnung schicken - ohne Hand und Fuss - dann sollen die ruhig in dem Glauben leben.

Ich finde, das ganze grenzt schon an Nötigung. Abgesehen von den ganzen Kosten die mir durch die ständigen Faxe entstehen.

Kennt nicht jemand nen § wo steht, dass man solche Sachen einfach ignorieren kann. Denn wenn ich nun meine Kosten von Starlotto ersetzt haben will, muss ich doch auch wieder vor Gericht ziehen...

...armes Deutschland!


----------



## avantgard2 (26 Dezember 2004)

*Starlotto*

einfach ignorieren ist erlaubt und das beste das man bei diesen B...... tun kann


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

*Starlotto*

Moin, uns hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Meine Frau wollte das Probe-Abo mal 1 Monat testen und dachte Sie kommt da so einfach wieder raus. Sie hat zwar fristgerecht per EMail gekündigt, aber Starlotto hat ja so nen tollen SPAM Filter. Jetzt sollen wir doch 2 Jahre lang zahlen. Die erste Rechnung hat man uns jetzt auch geschickt. Alle Schreiben über das Kontaktformular haben nichts gebracht. Wir haben jetzt um eine schrifliche Rechnung gebeten und dann werden wir das Ding zum Staatsanwalt tragen. Wozu zahlt man denn Steuern wenn die sich da nicht drum kümmern ??

Bis denne

Torsten


----------



## Bluemaster (2 Januar 2005)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im§ 60 ZPO heisst es:
> Streitgenossenschaft bei Gleichartigkeit der Ansprüche
> 
> Mehrere Personen können auch dann als Streitgenossen gemeinschaftlich klagen oder verklagt werden, wenn gleichartige und auf einem im wesentlichen gleichartigen tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Grund beruhende Ansprüche oder Verpflichtungen den Gegenstand des Rechtsstreits bilden.
> ...



und warum geht das dann bei einem "Computerspiel"  

http://***.golem.de/0412/35006.html

und 3000 Euro für die erste Instanz  :roll:


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2005)

Gandix schrieb:
			
		

> ...und warum geht das dann bei einem "Computerspiel"
> 
> http://***.golem.de/0412/35006.html



Steht da schon was, dass die Streitgenossenschaft ihr Ziel erreicht hat? Die versuchen sich doch gerade erst zu sammeln, um einen Anwalt bezahlen zu können.
Generell bleibt festzustellen, dass das eine zivile Klage werden soll, die selbstverständlich (gegen Vorauskasse) von den meisten Anwälten auch durchgezogen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

Bluemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schonmal nach dem Autor CREARiS gesucht, weil der Autor der Starlotto Seite die erstellt wird.
> Die Adresse von CREARiS ist:
> CREARiS agentur neue medien
> Postfach 1164
> 82116 Gauting


s.a.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?crear**.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76628#76628
Das ist die dort erwähnte
googlesuche

s.a.
 United-onl*.com / admin PE

s.a.
http://www.fachanwalt-hotline.de/forum/messages/7225.htm


----------



## Bluemaster (14 Januar 2005)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

Nein, noch nichts neues. Es ist doch so, dass die Sache bei Starlotto (scheinbar) Sittenwidrig ist. Bevor wir da nun alle einzeln vor Gericht gehen müssen - was sich nicht jeder leisten kann, muss -meiner Ansicht nach- einmal ein Staatsanwalt das (Online-) Angebot und die daraus gemachten Verträge unter die Lupe nehmen, sprich prüfen, ob die Sache Rechtens ist.

Solange dies nicht passiert, werde ich keinen Cent bezahlen. Wenn mir die Leute von Starlotto diesen Beweis antreten können, lasse ich bestimmt noch einmal mit mir reden. Solange ist bei mir Sendepause.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Januar 2005)

Du darfst zivil- und strafrechtliche Aspekte nicht miteinander vermischen. Die zivilrechtliche Forderung würde alleine ein Richter bewerten und kein Staatsanwalt.

Wieso sollten denn alle einzeln vor Gericht? Du musst Dir immer vor Augen führen, wer eigentlich etwas von wem haben will. Wenn der Betreiber des Angebots eine Forderung durchsetzen will, die seine "Kundschaft" nicht anerkennt, dann muss er sich wohl überlegen, ob er klagt oder nicht. Die meisten haben ihr Geld ja noch. Warum sollten sie also klagen?

Was nicht bedeutet, dass es möglich wäre, gerichtlich feststellen zu lassen, dass kein Anspruch besteht. Sinnvoll ist das allerdings kaum...


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> .... muss -meiner Ansicht nach- einmal ein Staatsanwalt das (Online-) Angebot und die daraus gemachten Verträge unter die Lupe nehmen ...



_Gilt auch for BonusNet und TV-Winner:_ .... wie soll dass eigentlich geprüft werden? Die beteiligten Firmen geben "Vorzeigeseiten" an, von denen aus angeblich die strittige Situation entstanden sein soll. Dies Seiten beinhalten i. d. R. kaum angreifbare AGB und entsprechende Bestätigungsbutton. Wie jedoch tatsächlich ein Computer, mit welchen Seiten auch immer, mit dem Angebot der diversen Firmen in Verbindung trat, kann nur eine Suche in der Vergangenheit ans Tageslicht bringen - sprich, eine Auswertung des Computers vom widerspruchsführenden Kunden durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen.
Eine weitere Variante gäbe es zwar noch, doch die scheint nicht sonderlich erfolgversprechend zu sein, da sie offensichtlich nicht angewandt wird: man postiert einen jungräulichen PC mit üblichen Komponenten sowie einer transparenten Firewall und loggt im Honeypotprinzip sämtliche Aktivitäten beim Surfen im Internet mit. Dadurch ließe sich eine Dokumentation über evtl. tatsächliche Sessions erstellen, sobald der User auf eines der streitgegenständlichen Angebote stößt. Einen Schönheitsfehler hat diese Idee jedoch - nachträglich produzierte Beweise können stets hinsichtlich ihrer Authentizität ggü. einer früheren Session bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Variante gäbe es zwar noch, doch die scheint nicht sonderlich erfolgversprechend zu sein, da sie offensichtlich nicht angewandt wird: man postiert einen jungräulichen PC mit üblichen Komponenten sowie einer transparenten Firewall und loggt im Honeypotprinzip sämtliche Aktivitäten beim Surfen im Internet mit. Dadurch ließe sich eine Dokumentation über evtl. tatsächliche Sessions erstellen, sobald der User auf eines der streitgegenständlichen Angebote stößt. Einen Schönheitsfehler hat diese Idee jedoch - nachträglich produzierte Beweise können stets hinsichtlich ihrer Authentizität ggü. einer früheren Session bezweifelt werden.


Aber diese Deine Idee wäre etwas, was man wirklich machen müsste und ich wundere mich, dass es noch keiner gemacht hat. Das wäre dann so 'was wie eine "Internetstreife" -  nur, wer sollte ein Interesse daran haben? Müsste es doch auch einen Internetstreifenpolizisten geben, den jemand zahlen müsste...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

sobald ein von Starlotto "Geschädigter" vor Gericht zieht, also den Kläger spielt, muss er wohl in Vorkasse treten...
es gab schon Berichte von Starlotto-Gewinnern, die ihren Gewinn "eingeklagt" haben aber auf den Gerichtskosten sitzengeblieben sind und die Gewinne auch nicht gesehen haben...
und die Sache mit dem Inkassobüro ist eine Drohung gegen die man schlimmstenfalls Widerspruch einlegen muss...
und Starlotto wird sich hüten, die Sache vor Gericht auszutragen  

das heisst, man sollte die Sache ruhig auf sich zukommen lassen.

die andere Sache ist, wenn man Starlotto aktiv "stoppen" will:

dann muß man eine Interessengemeinschaft bilden, man muss die Medien auf die Sache aufmerksam machen, man muss sich ggf. überlegen, ob man gemeinsam vor Gericht geht, weil Starlotto Sachen verspricht 
( Gewinne ) , die sie nicht einhalten ( auszahlen ) und weil Starlotto Forderungen ( Club-Mitgliedschaft, "verlorene" Kündigung ... ) stellt, die Ihnen nicht zustehen, d.h. wir fordern entweder die komplette Einstellung des Angebots "Starlotto" oder die Einstellung des kostenpflichtigen
Angebotes ( Starlotto-Club )...

aber einer alleine kann da nichts ausrichten und einfach 
( Zeit- und Nerven ) wird es wohl auch nicht

sollte allgemeines Interesse bestehen, gegen Starlotto auf die eine oder andere Art vorzugehen, dann sollten wir uns zusammentun !

ein paar email-addys, auch von ciao-zeiten, sind bereits im Umlauf, wer dazustossen möchte,  kann sein Interesse gerne hier bekunden, und wenn genügend Leute "dabei" sind, sind wir vielleicht noch schneller, wie diese Interessengemeinschaft "Computerspiel" ...

wie gesagt:
ein Tropfen reicht nicht aus, um ein Feuer zu löschen  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

*starlotto*

Hallo zusammen,
möchte hier nur kurz meine Erfahrungen schildern. Nachdem ich ca 1 Jahr gespielt habe (ohne Clubmitgliedschaft) , ein paar Freispiele gemacht hatte und ein paar Rabattgutscheine eingelöst habe, wollte ich mir den Gewinn von gut 25 Euro auszahlen lassen.  Ich habe dann ein paar Irritationen bei dem Procedere gehabt, was dazu geführt hat, daß ich das Geld 2 x gebucht habe. Habe geschrieben, daß das ein Versehen wäre; sie sollten die eine Buchung halt stornieren. Daraufhin kam keine Reaktion, aber irgendwann kamen Mahnungen. Das übliche eben, was hier schon einige Leute geschrieben haben. Ich habe zuerst recht naiv versucht, freundlich zu schreiben, irgendwann dann allerdings mal etwas weniger freundlich.
Dann kam von "Patrick" eine Mail, ich hätte den Laden betrogen, da ich mit 2 Mailadressen gespielt hätte. Ich habe dann zunächst gemailt, daß Starlotto, falls sie der Meinung seien, ich hätte sie betrogen, eben meine nicht eingelösten Gewinne mit ihren fiktiven Verlusten verrechnen sollten und die Sache sei erledigt. Daraufhin kam dann immerhin noch eine weitere Mail, in der noch mal von Betrug und rechtlichem Vorgehen gegen mich die Rede war.
Stornogebühren, Sperrung, Mahnung , irgendwann auch schriftlich und immer weiter steigende Gebühren folgten. 
Ca Mitte November kam dann die ersten Briefe (für meine und die EmailAdresse meines Sohnes je einer) von Cl-Inkasso mit einer Gesamtforderung von ca 250 Euro und einer Frist von ca 2 Wochen. Nach Ablauf dieser Frist kamen recht pünktich zwei weitere Schreiben; der Tonfall wurde härter, Mahnbescheide wurden angedroht und nochmal auf die Ernsthaftigkeit der Forderungen hingewiesen. Die Frist lief bis kurz vor Weihnachten und ich habe sie verstreichen lassen.
In der ersten Januarwoche wurde ich dann angerufen. Nach einer kurzen Ansage von Cl-Inkasso habe ich erst mal aufgelegt. Es folgte nach ca 5 Minuten ein weiterer Versuch. Ich habe mir dann sachlich, aber sehr energisch und deutlich verbeten, telefonisch belästigt zu werden und habe aufgelegt. Ich habe mich auf überhaupt keine inhaltliche Diskussion eingelassen
Seitdem ist nichts mehr passiert und ich gehe davon aus, daß die Sache damit erledigt ist. Wären nämlich die Forderungen gerechtfertigt, dann hätte ich längst einen Mahnbescheid bekommen, statt den Versuch eines Einschüchterungstelefonats!

Also - nicht einschüchtern lassen, nicht zahlen und beim nächsten Mal schlauer sein! Niemand verschenkt was; das hätte ich eigentlich vorher wissen können, aber es wäre doch zu schön gewesen....

Vor allem - keine Diskussionen am Telefon! Die Leute sind geschult; deren Aufgabe ist es, den Angerufenen einzuschüchtern! Die kann man nicht überzeuten! Ein solcher Anruf überhaupt keine rechtliche Bedeutung; es zählt nur der Schriftverkehr!

Gerichtlich vorgehen? Was soll das bringen? Die machen das unter anderem Namen wieder und solange es genug Schafe (wie mich) gibt, die drauf reinfallen... Für meine Blödheit brauche ich keinen verantwortlich machen. 

Gruß an alle Mit-Schafe!

marymary


----------



## HuckFinn (21 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hiesse im Umkehrschluss aber doch auch, dass man die (streitigen) Forderungen seitens Starlotto gegenüber uns - auch nicht prüfen kann ?!
Da dies ein zu grosser Aufwandt ist - wie bei 0900/Dialern - beschäftigt sich der Staat damit eher nicht.

Übrigens habe ich - in der Vergangenheit - bei etlichen Gewinnspielen (z.B. mit so wohlwollenden Namen wie FairA..) mitgemacht UND BEI KEINEM jemals EINEN Cent/Pfennig gesehen.

IMMER wenns ans Auszahlen ging, kam die grosse Pleite !!!


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2005)

HuckFinn schrieb:
			
		

> Das hiesse im Umkehrschluss aber doch auch, dass man die (streitigen) Forderungen seitens Starlotto gegenüber uns - auch nicht prüfen kann ?!


Steht zu befürchten (kann man drauf hoffen!) Dreh und Angelpunkt ist immer wieder die IP-Adresse, die zum Vertragsschluss geführt hat. Wenn die nicht eindeutig einem Nutzer zugeordnet werden kann, dann tut sich der "Vertragspartner" schwer, den Vertragschluss mit dem Nutzer zu beweisen. Allein die vorhandenen Daten könnten von jedem xbeliebigen eingegeben worden sein. Blöd läuft es, wenn E-Mails mit Zugangsdaten von den Nutzern beantwortet/bestätigt wurden, die eindeutig auf einen bestimmten Nutzer (der dann womöglich auch noch der Vertragspartner für die Gegenseite ist) abzielen.



			
				HuckFinn schrieb:
			
		

> Da dies ein zu Aufwandt ist - wie bei 0900/Dialern beschäftigt sich der Staat damit eher nicht.


...Bullshit! Erstatte eine Anzeige, dann wird man sich beschäftigen - blos ob es was bringt, kann bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

Es hat sich ja inzwischen rausgestellt, dass Starlotto es überdurchnittlich oft nicht zur Auszahlung von Gewinnen kommen lässt - mit verschiedenen Argumenten. 

Dazu ist mir folgendes Szenario bekannt: Kurz vor Erreichen der Auszahlungsgrenze bekommt man eine Email mit einem kostenlosen Gewinn-Gutschein. Da in dieser Email nirgends darauf hingewiesen wird, dass der Gutschein NUR in Verbindung eines 2 Jahres-Abos gültig ist, ist der Mitspieler so Dumm und löst diesen (gutgläubig) ein. Da in anschliessender Bestätigungs-Email eine Zahlungsaufforderung von 0 / NULL Euro steht - denkt sich dieser immer noch nichts dabei. (Schaf..määh). Nach 4 Wochen kommen dann die Rechnungs-Emails. Guten Appetit beim Widerkäuen.

!!! Hier wurde doch der Gewinn-Gutschein mit einem Schnupper-Abo vertauscht !!!  Was in meinen Augen Illegal wäre.


----------



## Bluemaster (21 Januar 2005)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Gandix schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar email-addys, auch von ciao-zeiten, sind bereits im Umlauf, wer dazustossen möchte, kann sein Interesse gerne hier bekunden



Wo sind die im Umlauf - kannst Du mal ne URL oder nen emil posten ?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

*Starlotto*

:argue:  :argue: 
Hallo,
habe auch jetzt die dritte Mahnung von Starlotto bekommen. Habe gebau wie schon viele vor mir das "kostenlose" Spile mitmachen wollen, fristgerecht gekündigt .Keinerlei Reaktionen.Habe dann mehrere E-Mails gesendet aber immer nur Nachrichten von Patrick bekommen, das mein Vertrag 2 Jahre läuft und Inkasso Androhungen. Ich bin auch der meinung das man solchen _[...edit...]_  das Handwerk legen müsste, aber...........

_ein Wort entfernt! Dino/mod_


----------



## HuckFinn (24 Januar 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				kigyo schrieb:
			
		

> :argue:  :argue:
> Ich bin auch der meinung das man solchen _[...edit...]_  das Handwerk legen müsste, aber...........



Wie hier schon gesagt, müsste man dann wohl an die Öffentlichkeit gehen (bevor man vor Gericht geht), was mit mehreren Geschädigten natürlich sinnvoller - weil erfolgsversprechender - wäre.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

Drache schrieb:
			
		

> Gandix schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://***.aerger-forum.de/dcforum/DCForumID11/307.html

hoffe, dir kann geholfen werden...

Cu


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

nach diversen Anschuldigungen und Mahnungen seitens Starlotto, vielen emails, Anruf, bzw. nur die Möglichkeit auf Anrufbeantworter zu sprechen und 2 Briefen, wobei der erste Brief inzwischen als unzustellbar zurückgekommen ist, also die angegebene Adresse gar nicht zu existieren scheint, hatte ich vor mich an "Akte 2005" zu wenden, davor aber gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.
Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht alleine bin mit Problemen mit diesem Verein.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

Miezcat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nach diversen Anschuldigungen und Mahnungen seitens Starlotto, vielen emails, Anruf, bzw. nur die Möglichkeit auf Anrufbeantworter zu sprechen und 2 Briefen, wobei der erste Brief inzwischen als unzustellbar zurückgekommen ist, also die angegebene Adresse gar nicht zu existieren scheint, hatte ich vor mich an "Akte 2005" zu wenden, davor aber gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.
> Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht alleine bin mit Problemen mit diesem Verein.



habe schon im Forum was geschrieben und eine Mail an der Redaktion geschrieben. Aber keine Antwort von Akte 05!


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Aber keine Antwort von Akte 05!



In einigen der Top Themen lese ich hier immer wieder was von Akte 04, -05, Planetopia, Brisant, usw. Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass für manch´ einen die Journalisten die Probleme lösen sollen. Lösen Mayer und Co. in Zukunft die Rechtsanwälte ab?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

Keine Angst die Anwälte werden schon nicht arbeitslos (solange es Leute gibt die sich nicht ans Gesetz halten).

Tatsache ist leider nur, dass immer weniger Menschen sich einen Anwalt leisten können bzw. nicht genug Geld haben um durch alle Instanzen zu gehen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

Miezcat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nach diversen Anschuldigungen und Mahnungen seitens Starlotto, vielen emails, Anruf, bzw. nur die Möglichkeit auf Anrufbeantworter zu sprechen und 2 Briefen, wobei der erste Brief inzwischen als unzustellbar zurückgekommen ist, also die angegebene Adresse gar nicht zu existieren scheint, hatte ich vor mich an "Akte 2005" zu wenden, davor aber gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.
> Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht alleine bin mit Problemen mit diesem Verein.



Hallo Miezcat, lass Dich nicht einschüchtern. Wenn Du Starlotto schriftlich Deinen Widerspruch mitgeteilt hast, müssen die Stellung dazu nehmen.

Wenn Die das weiterhin Ignorieren muss die Sache halt vor Gericht. Nur Denke ich nicht, dass Starlotto da das Recht auf seiner Seite hat, da sich -soweit mir bekannt- hier nicht an geltendes Internetrecht gehalten wurde.

Es ist halt nur die Frage ob wir - bereits geschädigten (schliesslich haben wir täglich unsere kostbare Freizeit damit verbracht - Lotto zu spielen um dann hinterher mit Nichts um nicht zu sagen mit Kosten und Ärger dazustehen) - die zukünftige Menschheit vor solchen Glückspielunternehmen schützen sollen (was ja Aufgabe des Staates sein sollte - klar dazu muss eine Anzeige her), oder ob jeder Teilnehmer (selber Schuld) wieder neue Erfahrung sammeln muss.

So hat jeder seinen Gewinn, der eine an Erfahrung (und evtl. Verlusten) und die Anwälte und Starlotto an uns.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2005)

> In einigen der Top Themen lese ich hier immer wieder was von Akte 04, -05, Planetopia, Brisant, usw. Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass für manch´ einen die Journalisten die Probleme lösen sollen. Lösen Mayer und Co. in Zukunft die Rechtsanwälte ab?




Es geht nicht darum dass Journalisten die Probleme lösen, es geht vielmehr darum solche Dinge einem breiten Publikum bekannt zu geben, damit solch ein Anbieter keine, bzw. nur noch wenige Mitspieler gewinnen und betrügen kann.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2005)

Miezcat schrieb:
			
		

> ...es geht vielmehr darum solche Dinge einem breiten Publikum bekannt zu geben...


Tja, die Frage ist dann blos, ob es das breite Publikum interessiert? Die meisten Leute haben genug andere Problem und die allermeisten sagen: _"... ich weiß bescheid und pass schon auf."_ Letztendlich ist das Geschrei dann doch groß, wenn mal wieder einer mehr vor lauter Habgier oder Arglosigkeit in eine der vielen Bauernschlepperfallen getappt ist.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Miezcat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in anderen Foren wurde die Sache mit VSR ziemlich "breitgetreten" d.h.
alle, die online sind, haben ihrem Protest Luft gemacht, und sind diverse Zeitschriftenabos wieder losgeworden...
alle, die nicht online sind, und trotzdem blauäugig in die "Drückerfalle"
getappt sind, bleiben wohl auf ihrem Abo sitzen...

bei Starlotto ist es nunmal so, daß es ein Onlineangebot ist, also ist davon auszugehen, daß derjenige der da mitmacht online ist, also im Falle eines Problems auch online nach Lösungen sucht, bevor er den Gang zum Anwalt wagt...

was die breite Masse betrifft:

solange sich immer nur einer oder zwei beschweren werden die wohl kaum für öffentliches Interesse sorgen, da müsste man schon mehr
bewegen bzw. einen "offiziellen Fürsprecher " gewinnen können, der sich mit sowas auskennt und den man dann "vor den Karren spannen " kann

nach wie vor liest man aber auch Berichte von "zufriedenen" Starlotto-Kunden, wohl sowas wie die "Bauernfänger-Masche" :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*Gewinn ist nichts wert*

Hallo 
Ich habe auch ein Abo (1Jahr) bei Starlotto und habe ein 4er gehabt und habe mir eine MiniRadio mit Lampe ausgesucht.

Der Radio kam auch, war aber kaputt :bigcry: 
und Manuela vom Starlotto-Team sagte;



> dass ich das Radio an sie senden und ich erhalte dann selbstverständlich einen Ersatz kostenfrei zugesandt.



Leider habe ich erst jetzt nachgeschaut, wieviel das MiniRadio kostet!
Dreimal dürft Ihr raten, wieviel das kostet?  *1,49 EUR!!*
 
Die Postgebühren sind da grösser!  :x 

Man hätte aber *5€* auf das Konto gutschreiben lassen können!
Also ein grosser Unterschied, jetzt ist es leider zuspät dafür.



> Manuela sagt dazu;
> sie hätte leider keine Ahnung über den Einkauf der Gewinne, noch deren Preis. Daher kann sie auch keine Stellungsnahme zu dem Link senden bzw. was der Einkaufswert unseres Radios ist.



 Ich hoffe nur, dass wenn ich einen grösseren gewinn hätte, dass dieser dann auch ausbezahlt wird.

Die Mails kamen aber alle sehr schnell zurück.

MfG


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

*Starlotto-Abzocke*

Also von mir will CL-Inkasso 222,69 EURO! CL-Inkasso treibt das Geld von Starlotto ein!

Was ist geschehen?

Ich habe mich im *September 2002* bei Starlotto angemeldet. Da ich nach 3 Wochen bereits keinen Bock mehr auf Starlotto hatte, weil mir das alles so unseriös vorkam, habe ich per Email gekündigt. KEINE ANTWORT! Ich wiederholte die Kündigungen per Mail, Fax und Post. Keine Antwort!

Was ich bekam waren Mahnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen.


Dann habe ich 2 Jahre nichts mehr von Starlotto gehört! Weder Mahnungen noch Emails! Heute am 3.2.2005 bekam ich Post von oben aufgeführter Firma. Sie fordert nun fast 230 EUR!!!

Ich werde selbstverständlich nicht zahlen und mich nun mit Gleichgesinnten zusammenraufen, damit der Prozess, den Starlotto anstreben möchte (laut Inkasso-Schreiben), für alle positiv abläuft. Ich werde jedenfalls bis zuletzt kämpfen! 

Weitere Infos zu diesem Thema findet Ihr am Sonntag bei uns im Forum!

_Keine kommerziellen Links - Heiko_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

*Re: Starlotto-Abzocke*



			
				Netagent06217 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von mir will CL-Inkasso 222,69 EURO! CL-Inkasso treibt das Geld von Starlotto ein!
> 
> Was ist geschehen?
> 
> ...



melde dich bitte hier...
und was den Prozess angeht:
lass ihn auf dich zukommen, im Falle eines Mahnbescheids lege Widerspruch ein und sollte Starlotto tatsächlich den Gang vor Gericht wagen, so sind sie der Kläger und müssen in Vorkasse gehen, also keine Bange  

p.s. kannst deinen "Forumlink" im Ärgerforum posten (s.o. )


----------



## Multitim (8 Februar 2005)

*Ich will auch was sagen*

-


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: Ich will auch was sagen*



			
				Multitim schrieb:
			
		

> Strafanz**** wegen Betr**.
> Und wenn man es so organisiert, dass die Strafanz***** per Post von mehreren Personen in einer Polizeidienststelle eingehen, dann denke ich, stehen die Chancen auch gut, dass sich jemand mit der Sache intensiver beschäftigt.



Na dann auf nach München, dort sollen doch die Star*** ihren Sitz haben, oder?

Allerdings - Deinen Gewinn musst Du Dir selbst beschaffen, nämlich zivil und wenn nötig gar mit Anwalt. Und was die Beschäftigungsterapie von Behörden betrifft, so sind die i.d.R. resistent gegen deratige Versuche von außen!


----------



## Multitim (8 Februar 2005)

*Auf nach München*

-


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: Auf nach München*



			
				Multitim schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es jemanden, der sich in München auskennt?


Wenn Du das wegen einer Anzeige meinst, so braucht es da keine besondere Kenntnisse - einfach an die StA München I richten oder irgend eine Polizeidienststelle (vornehmlich das Polizeipräsidium).


----------



## Bluemaster (14 Februar 2005)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2005)

Eine Inkassofirma muss auch nicht im Handelsregister stehen, eher in der Anwaltsrolle oder (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) eingetragen beim zuständigen Landgericht.


----------



## specht (15 Februar 2005)

Inkassofirmen müssen - egal ob diese im Handelsregister eingetragen sind oder nicht - beim Landgericht in einer entsprechenden Liste der zugelassenen Inkassobüros eingetragen sein. Eine Erlaubnis natürlich vorausgesetzt.
In der Anwaltsrolle (?) werden diese nicht eingetragen. Dies müsste eigentlich in ganz Deutschland so sein.

mfg
specht


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2005)

...na dann passt´s ja.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Februar 2005)

specht schrieb:
			
		

> Inkassofirmen müssen - egal ob diese im Handelsregister eingetragen sind oder nicht - beim Landgericht in einer entsprechenden Liste der zugelassenen Inkassobüros eingetragen sein. Eine Erlaubnis natürlich vorausgesetzt.
> In der Anwaltsrolle (?) werden diese nicht eingetragen. Dies müsste eigentlich in ganz Deutschland so sein.
> mfg
> specht


Die Liste kann auch bei einem Amtsgericht geführt werden, wenn die Aufgabe übertragen wurde (In Hessen und Berlin ist es beispielsweise so.)
Liste beim zuständigen Gericht also  



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Inkassofirma muss auch nicht im Handelsregister stehen, eher in der Anwaltsrolle oder (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) eingetragen beim zuständigen Landgericht.


1. Anwaltsrolle gibt es nicht, allenfalls Handwerksrolle - die kann aber nicht in Frage kommen.

2. Eintragung im Handelsregister sehe ich schon. Abhängiig von der Rechtsform in A - Einzelkaufmann, Personengesellschaft oder B - Kapitalgesellschaft.

Nur wenn das Inkasso von einem Rechtsanwalt  im Rahmen dieser Tätigkeit gemacht wird, entfällt die Eintragung im Handelsregister, weil es die Ausübung eines freien Berufs ist. Allerdings ist die Voraussetzung dafür die Zulassung zum RA.


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Anwaltsrolle gibt es nicht...


War ja auch nur so´ne Idee (Umschreibung), gemeint war eine Eintragung bei der örtlichen Anwaltskammer, wenn es sich um einen Anwalt handelt, der das Inkasso durchführt. Aber ist das nicht Grundvoraussetzung?


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Rede:





> ... Nur wenn das Inkasso von einem Rechtsanwalt im Rahmen dieser Tätigkeit gemacht wird, entfällt die Eintragung im Handelsregister, weil es die Ausübung eines freien Berufs ist. Allerdings ist die Voraussetzung dafür die Zulassung zum RA.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

*Starlotto & Gericht*

Hi,

Weist jemand, ob es die Sache mit Firma starlotto bereits einen Gericht erreicht hat ?

Gibt es irgendwelche Resultaten (Gerichtsurteile) ?
Wer hat gewonnen ?  

Oder es ist nur ein heisse Luft von beiden Seiten    

opfer


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2005)

...bislang ist noch nichts bekannt geworden. Starlotto meidet anscheinend nach den Mahnungen weitere Schritte und selbst gibt es offensichtlich auch niemanden, der ernsthaft die Verantwortlichen vor ein Gericht bringen will - es gibt mMn allenfalls außergerichtliche Aktivitäten.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

Alles klar


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

Es sieht so aus, das es sehr schwer die Mannschaft zum Gericht zu bringen.
Denn den [] von Firma St*****to zu beweisen, ist nicht Möglich.
Anderseits, die Firma St*****to kann auch niemanden zum Gericht bringen, denn es lieber neuer Dummkopf finden, als ...   

Das ist nur meine unabhängige Meinung.
Meint jemand anderes ?

opfer

PS: Die Webseite von Firma St*****to ist etwas geändert, und zwar die Kästchen über Gewinnbenachrichtigung für 0.15 EUR siet mehr deutlicher und klarer als früh. Die AGB wurde auch betroffen.
Oder nicht ?

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Bluemaster (21 Februar 2005)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

h**p://home.ph-freiburg.de/royar/aufruf

Cu


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2005)

*Re: Starlotto & Gericht*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Weist jemand, ob es die Sache mit Firma starlotto bereits einen Gericht erreicht hat ?
> 
> ...



es gab auf ciao mal einen Bericht über einen gewonnenen Prozess der aber trotzdem nicht!!! zum Auszahlen der Gewinne führte...
mein Anwalt hat sich außergerichtlich mit Herrn  0  geeinigt, d.h. sie verzichten auf die Clubgebühren, weil meine Kündigung des Clubs wohl im Spamfilter hängengeblieben ist und von meinen Gewinnen war keine Rede mehr, lohnt aber auch nicht, deswegen vor Gericht zu ziehen, zumindest deswegen nicht  :-? 

Cu


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

*Starlotto*

Im Forum von Akte 05 sind einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Im Forum von Akte 05 sind einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema.


...und die Stellungnahme von Starlotto dort ist echt lesenswert, zumal aufgezeigt wird, welche Fehler (nach Meinung der Starlotto) die Nutzer gemacht hatten.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Hee, in dem Forum werde ich ungefragt zitiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76628#76628
ach so, ich postete ja als Gast 

na dann eben hier die
*RICHTIGSTELLUNG*
Die in dem bezeichneten Beitrag gemachte Aussage "Die auf der Seite der Firma angegebene HRB-Nummer finde ich bei handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de nicht" bedeutet nicht, dass es die Firma nicht gibt! Daher auch der Hinweis: "evtl. Rückfrage beim Amtsgericht München, Handelsregister: http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/ ". Inzwischen kann ich folgendes ergänzen:


> HRB 141059
> (...)Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 10.08.2001 mit Nachtrag vom 15.12.2001 hat die Änderung der Par. 1 (Firma, bisher Siebenunddreißigste STV Vermögensverwaltungsgesellschaft mbH, und Sitz ,bisher Norderstedt, Amtsgericht Norderstedt 31 HRB 4681 ) sowie 2 (Gegenstand des Unternehmens) und 3 (Stammkapital) der Satzung beschlossen. Gegenstand des Unternehmens: Werbung, Bannerexchange, (...) insbesondere e-Commerce-Dienstleistungen, (...) Organisation und Veranstaltung von Gewinnspielen sowie Vermitteln der Teilnahme an Lotterien (...) Beratung zum Betrieb karitativer Einrichtungen sowie zur karitativen Arbeit (...) Bestellt: Geschäftsführer: W*, N*, Stuttgart, Ausgeschieden: Geschäftsführer: S*, geb. Sp*, U*K*, Norderstedt



Wir bitten um Entschuldigung

*richtigstellung ende*

quelle: www.firmenwissen.de (Eingabe "Starlotto")

Tom Toifl

Anhang: screenshot der Suche im Handelsregisterservice der Süddeutschen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Ergänzung: Hier wurde die Vorratsgesellschaft bezogen:
http://www.vorratsgesellschaften-norderstedt.de/
was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## Smigel (26 Februar 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Sakra schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber klar, deswegen wurde das auch nicht mit dem Kunden direkt geklaert sondern ueber ein oeffentliches Forum. Sieht fuer mich eher nach Panikmache von Starlotto aus.

Aber ohne Moeglichkeit der Verifizierung ob das Posting wirklich von Starlotto stammt ist es eh nicht viel Wert. Anscheinend interessiert dieser Umstand niemand in dem Forum.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Sakra schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es mag ja (wenige) Einzelfälle geben - wo (eher versehentlich) einmal eine Falsche EMail eingegeben wurde - wem ist das nicht schon passiert.

Erstens ist es Aufgabe von Starlotto, solche Fehleingaben abzufangen und wenn Fehleingaben gemacht wurden - darf hier weder (Betrugs-)Absicht unterstellt werden noch diese Fehleingabe gegen den Kunden verwendet werden.
Wenn Starlotto wiederrum auf seine Betrugsvorwürfe seitens der Kunden besteht - müss soetwas anders Geregelt werden. Stattdessen werden weiterhin fleissig Rechnungen erstellt.

Wenn ein Betrug (lt. StGB) vorliegt muss Starlotto dies zur Anzeige bringen UND beweisen. Da beides nicht geschied - muss ich mir meinen Teil Denken.


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2005)

_(...etwas kleinlaut)_
Diese Denkweise kann ich ganz gut nachvollziehen. In letzter Zeit habe ich öfter mit derartigen Geschäftstreibenden zu tun. Einige neigen dazu, die strafrechtliche Verfolgung einsetzen zu wollen andere hingegen verzichten darauf, da sich der vermeintliche Missbrauch in vertretbaren Grenzen hält. Außerdem wissen eigentlich alle Unternehmen am Markt, dass die Aufklärungsrate unwahrscheinlich gering ist. Gemessen am Umsatz, ist es damit für die Geschäftsleute schlichtweg unantraktiv, neben den zivilen Versuchen an den flüchtigen Umsatz zu kommen, auch noch andere Wege zu beschreiten.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

*zahlen oder nicht zahlen !?!?!?*

Hilfe !!!

Genau vor einem Jahr habe ich bei Fa. Starlotto ein Spiel zur Probe gespielt, dann habe ich sofort aufgehoert zu spielen.

Heute bekomme ich von Fa. Inkasso ein bösartiges Brief, wo drin steht, das ich damals ein Gewinnbenachrichtigungsservice benutzt habe. Dies Service kostete 0.09 EUR und ich soll einen entsprechenden Betrag ueberweisen. Nach diesem Brief betragen meine Schulden der Fa. Starlotto zusammen mit Zinsen c.a. 12 EUR. Dazu soll ich noch die Bearbeitungsgebür von Fa. Inkasso begleichen und insgesammt c.a. 120 EUR überweisen.

Ich muss andeuten, das ich kein Klubmietglid bin. Also die Fa. Starlotto hat meine eMail-Adresse, Name, Vorname, Geb. Datum und die Adresse, sonst nichts mehr.

Muss Ich zahlen oder nicht ?
Erstens, es war damals nicht besonders klar, das für dieses Service man bezahlen muss. Zweitens, ich kann sagen, dass ich nie über die Fa. Starlotto gehört habe, da ich nichts unterschrieben habe. Und die Mannschaft hat mich nicht gebetet die Korrektheit meiner Personaldaten zu bestätigen. Es kann aber auch sein, das jemand anderer meine Personaldaten benutzt hat.
Schliesslich müssen die alles beweisen und nicht ich !
Wäre es ein Ausweg ?

Danke im Voraus,
Alex


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2005)

Hast Du Dir vor oder beim Spielen mal die AGB zum Spiel durchgelesen und diese auch verstanden? Du hast ausfgehört zu spielen - hast Du auch Deine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt?
So wie ich das verstehe, hat sich Dein Probeabo automatisch verlängert, da Du nicht während der Probezeit fristgerecht gekündigt hast. Auch die Teilnahme zur Probe ist eine Mitgliedschaft und wenn DIE Deine Daten haben, dann deswegen, weil Du sie ihnen gegeben hast. Mit der IP-Adresse von irgendwann mal können DIE nichts anfangen - aber sie werden Dich mit den vorhandenen Daten unter Druck setzen, den Vertrag, den DU eingegangen bist, zu erfüllen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

*Inkasso*

Hat jemand schon die 2. "Mahnung" vom Inkassobüro erhalten???
Ich heute.

Wieder mit der LETZTEN Aufforderung!
Wie schon vor nem halben Jahr.

Habe mittlerweile zwar keine Angst mehr, dass was dran ist, aber es nervt ungemein!

Kann man nicht die Annahme von Briefen dieser Firma verweigern o.ä.?

Gruß mischiditti


----------



## A John (2 März 2005)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				mischi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht die Annahme von Briefen dieser Firma verweigern o.ä.?


Empfänger- Adresse durchstreichen, Absender sichtbar lassen un ab in den nächsten Briefkasten damit.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2005)

mischi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht die Annahme von Briefen dieser Firma verweigern o.ä.?


Bei "eingeschriebenen" Sendungen sowieso - da setzt der Postbote dann das entsprechende Hakerl. Bei einfachen Briefen ist die Sendungsannahme eh nicht belegt und somit kann man sich stets rausreden, dass man gar keine Zuschrift erhalten hatte. Zurücksenden, mit dem Vermerk "unbekannt", würde ich nicht. Der Postbote hat für sowas einen eigenen Stempel und nur der zählt! Der Absender weiß somit, dass da jemand ist, der Briefe zurück sendet.


----------



## wibu (2 März 2005)

Ich meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass ein "normaler Brief" nach 3 Werktagen als zugestellt gilt, egal wie du dich rausredest. Fachleute vorhanden?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2005)

...das glaube ich nicht. Wie soll ein Brief zugestellt sein, der gar nicht ankommt? Und dass das vorkommt, kennt man ja.


----------



## wibu (3 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...das glaube ich nicht. Wie soll ein Brief zugestellt sein, der gar nicht ankommt? Und dass das vorkommt, kennt man ja.



Du hast Recht (Die Zugangsfiktion gilt anscheinend nur im Verwaltungsbereich).

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Recht (Die Zugangsfiktion gilt anscheinend nur im Verwaltungsbereich).
> 
> Gruß wibu


So ist es, § 41 VwVfG (und auch § 122 Abgabenordnung)


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

> aber sie werden Dich mit den vorhandenen Daten unter Druck setzen, den Vertrag, den DU eingegangen bist, zu erfüllen.



Also ist eine Strategie die Brieffe zu ignorieren ?
oder ?

Alex


----------



## Bluemaster (5 März 2005)

Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2005)

Bluemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


Kommt mir so bekannt vor, dieses Verhalten... von mir selbst...
Mich würde der Grund Deines Vorgehens interessieren?! Bitte PN
Gruß
aka


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2005)

Bluemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte alle Beiträge von mir löschen


warum?  hast du ja selber  bereits getan....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2005)

yopi Testbericht


			
				anonymer Tester schrieb:
			
		

> Der freundliche Kundenservice macStarlotto zu einem nie gekannten Erlebnis





			
				Testbericht Bewertung schrieb:
			
		

> Gesamtbewertung des Testberichtes: weniger nützlich


 irgendwie ist das Ganze sehr verwirrend....

was meint der Tester mit "nie gekannt" ....
.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*Beweise gegen starlotto sichern*

Ich habe gegen starlotto Anzeige erstattet. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat die Ermittlungen aufgenommen. Mir liegen einige Berichte von von starlotto [..edit..]  Personen vor. Ich selbst werde mit Briefen bombardiert und mir wird im Namen dieser Firma gedroht. Zur weiteren Stärkung der Position derjenigen, die sich gegen starlotto wehren, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn sich unter [email protected] weitere starlotto-Opfer bei mir melden würden. Ich bin Privatperson und gebe die Daten nicht weiter. Alle, die sich bei mir melden, werden über die Entwicklungen auf dem Laufenden gehalten.

_E-Mail-addi gelöscht 
und aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2005)

*sorry*

Oh ja, entschuldigung, das mit der e-mail Adresse hätte ich vorher lesen sollen. Aber wer interessiert ist, kann sie im Netz leicht finden.
Um das editierte Wort ganz lupenrein zu lassen, formuliere ich den Satz noch mal so:
Mir liegen Berichte mehrerer Personen vor, die angeben, von starlotto geschädigt worden zu sein.
Was öfter vorgekommen zu sein scheint, ist, dass Kündigungen angeblich nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig eingegangen seien. Nach einigen Mahnungen kam dann ein Schreiben von CL-Inkasso. Nach meinen Informationen folgte aber bei Nichtzahlung nie ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.
Was auch öfter vorgekommen zu sein scheint, ist, dass starlotto per Anwalt zur Unterlassung von Aussagen im internet aufgefordert hat. Ein für ein seriöses Unternehmen doch wohl eher fragwürdiger Stil.
Auch Abbuchungen von Konten ohne Einzugsermächtigung scheinen keine Einzelfälle zu sein.


----------



## joau (11 März 2005)

*Starlotto Bericht*

Hallo

Ich und meine Frau sind  ebenfalls Opfer von Starlotto.

Meine Frau wartet nun schon 1,5 Jahre auf eine Auszahlung Ihres Gewinnes. Angeblich ist 3 mal die Kopie des Ausweises dort nicht angekommen und 2 mal kam der Brief zurück Adresse unbekannt.

Ich bin dort im Club eingestiegen und wollte Anfang des Jahres 2004 meine Mitgliedschaft, die zum Oktober kündbar war, kündigen. Mehrer Mails diesbezüglich wurden nicht beantwortet. Erst im November teilte man mir mit das ich dies schon immer per Kontaktformular machen müßte.
So habe ich dann meine Kündigung zähneknirchend zum nächsten Jahr getätigt, was mir auch dann endlich bestätigt wurde. Habe auch gleich meine Einzugsermächtigung glücklicherweise gekündigt. 
Da ich im Oktober umgezogen bin und somit auch meinen alten E-MailAnbieter auflöste, teilte ich Starlotto die neue Adresse und die neue E-Mail mit.
Am 16.2.2005 bekam ich dann die erste Mahnung, wo ich auch 10,00 Eur Bearbeitungsgebühren für Postrücklauf ( Hatten die Mahnung erst an die alte Adresse geschickt)bezahlen sollte. Daraufhin schrieb ich Starlotto über das Kontaktformular an, das ich mir diesem Posten in der Mahnung nicht einverstanden bin. Natürlich wie schon so oft keine Reaktion.
Am 9.3.05 kam nun die Letzte Mahnung mit Androhung von zwangsweiser Eintreibung (Inkasso).
Wollte nun eigentlich den offenen Betrag minus den zweiten Mahnkosten, der Gebühr für den Postrücklauf und den offenen Gewinn meiner Frau überweisen.
Dann habe ich aber noch einmal im Internet versucht etwas über Starlotto zu erfahren, und merkte bald das auch viele Andere große Probleme mit dieser [..edit..] Firma haben.
Werde nun erst einmal gar nichts bezahlen.
Vielleicht haben Sie ja auch noch weitere Infos über diese Firma.

Viele Grüße

Joachim Ausner

PS Gruß an Thomas R.  Wollte dir diesen Bericht per Mail senden, leider ist deine e-mail nicht korrekt.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert 
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (11 März 2005)

@ Joachim,

wie Du so schreibst, ist da ja mächtig der Wurm drin. Und wenn dann die Inkassobriefe eintrudeln wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch noch auf jeden einzelnen antworten.

...das würde ich nicht machen - irgenwer sollte mal Deine Angelegenheit mit Starlotto ordnen und nachdem ja alles schon unternommen wurde, um die Ordnung herzustellen, Starlotto es aber nicht gebacken bekommt, sollte das dann eben ein ziviles Gericht tun. Den Auftrag dahin allerdings sollte schon der jenige erteilen, der das Geld haben will.  Die [...edit..] bis dahin könnte man derweil getrost ignorieren. 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction  _


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2005)

*Sammeln von Beweisen gegen starlotto*

Was bei Mahnbriefen der CL Inkasso im Zusammenhang mit starlotto wissenswert ist, findet man unter h**p://www.fachanwalt-hotline.de/forum/messages/9042.htm. Dort ist auch eine Adresse zu finden, unter der Berichte gesammelt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2005)

Neben dem verschicken von Mahnungen werden die Mitarbeiter nun auch noch unverschämt, indem sie grundlos behaupten, ich hätte sie beleidigt und bedroht.

Ab Heute wird alles von Starlotto ignoriert - wenn die lieber unterhalb der Gürtellinie argumentieren wollen..

Wie heisst das Sprichwort: Wer laut wird, ist im unrecht !!! 

Im Gegenteil, ich hätte Grund Sauer zu werden, da man mir den Gewinn nicht auszahlt.

Ich bin ja schon bei einigen Online-Diensten reingefallen (z.B. FairAd-die mir auch 35 Euro schuldeten), aber soetwas ist mir noch nicht untergekommen!


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2005)

Hallo 

Ich und meine Frau sind ebenfalls Opfer von Starlotto. 

Meine Frau wartet nun schon 1,5 Jahre auf eine Auszahlung Ihres Gewinnes. Angeblich ist 3 mal die Kopie des Ausweises dort nicht angekommen und 2 mal kam der Brief zurück Adresse unbekannt. 

Ich bin dort im Club eingestiegen und wollte Anfang des Jahres 2004 meine Mitgliedschaft, die zum Oktober kündbar war, kündigen. Mehrer Mails diesbezüglich wurden nicht beantwortet. Erst im November teilte man mir mit das ich dies schon immer per Kontaktformular machen müßte.

Hallo Joau,

die Aussage von Starlotto ist leider verkehrt,

bis zum Januar 2005 stand in den Teilnahmebedinungen das man 
auch per EMAIL kündigen kann. Starlotto konnte die zwar angeblich nicht 
empfangen, aber das ist dann nicht mehr Dein Problem. Deine Kündigungen sind also wirksam. Genau das gleiche Problem haben 
wir auch. Aber von uns bekommen Sie ganz bestimmt kein Geld.

MfG

Andrea


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

*Lastschriften von Starlotto GmbH*

Hallo,

kann jemand, bei dem die Starlotto GmbH Beträge per Lastschrift eingezogen hat, an seinen Kontoauszügen sehen, von welcher BLZ und welcher Konto-Nr. die Lastschrift kam?

Manche Banken drucken das auf dem Kontoauszug mit aus.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2005)

Einfach bei Deiner Bank anfragen - diese Auskunft wird Dir als Kontoinhaber erteilt!


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach bei Deiner Bank anfragen - diese Auskunft wird Dir als Kontoinhaber erteilt!



Kann ich schlecht machen wenn die Starlotto GmbH noch nie bei mir abgebucht hat. Ich brauche diese Angaben zur Durchführung der normalerweise nach einem gewonnenen Prozess stattfindenden Handlungen.


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2005)

evg-mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche diese Angaben


Melde dich bitte an, dann kann dir jemand ggf. diese Info per PN schicken, das öffentliche Posten 
solcher Daten ist auf Grund rechtlicher Bedenken  im Forum nicht gestattet. 

tf


----------



## virenscanner (19 April 2005)

Nun, selbst *wenn* man auf dem Kontoauszug solche Informationen findet, müssen diese nicht zwangsläufig die des "ziehenden Kontos" sein!

Insofern sind sie ggfls. nutzlos.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2005)

evg-mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche diese Angaben zur Durchführung der normalerweise nach einem gewonnenen Prozess stattfindenden Handlungen.


Wie meinst´n das? Wenn Du nicht selbst geschädigt/betroffen bist, hält sich Dein berechtigtes Interesse in den unteren Grenzen. Wenn ein Prozess durchgeführt wurde, dann gehört mEn die Kontoverbindung zur Beweisführung und ist in die Akten eingeflossen.
Außerdem, es kann ja gut sein, dass von verschiedenen Konten aus abgebucht wird.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du nicht selbst geschädigt/betroffen bist, hält sich Dein berechtigtes Interesse in den unteren Grenzen.



Man kann auch durch/von Starl... geschädigt worden sein ohne dort gespielt zu haben. Ich kann Dir versichern, dass ein berechtigtes Interesse besteht



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Prozess durchgeführt wurde, dann gehört mEn die Kontoverbindung zur Beweisführung und ist in die Akten eingeflossen.



In diesem Fall nicht, warum auch? Hatte mit der Sach- und Rechtslage nichts zu tun.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem, es kann ja gut sein, dass von verschiedenen Konten aus abgebucht wird.



Die herauszufinden ist genau mein Anliegen. Der Begriff "PfÜB" sagt Dir was?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2005)

mir nicht...
Pfändungs- und Überweisungsbeschluss
danke, google


----------



## evg-mainz (19 April 2005)

So, Anmeldung ist jetzt erledigt. Wenn mir also jemand weiterhelfen kann bitte die Daten per PN mitteilen.


----------



## evg-mainz (19 April 2005)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, selbst *wenn* man auf dem Kontoauszug solche Informationen findet, müssen diese nicht zwangsläufig die des "ziehenden Kontos" sein!
> 
> Insofern sind sie ggfls. nutzlos.



Das klärt sich ja spätestens mit der Drittschuldnererklärung.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2005)

Oh ein Trittbrettfahrer hier im Forum?

Die Leute, die hier normalerweise posten, suchen Informationen um sich hilfreich gegen dubiose Abrechungen zur Wehr setzen zu können. Dein Interesse ist mEn nicht im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes, sondern ganz eigener Natur - bist Du Contentlieferant oder sonstwie mit Starlotto verbandelt?


----------



## evg-mainz (19 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> bist Du Contentlieferant oder sonstwie mit Starlotto verbandelt?



Nein.

Aber wenn meine Bitte derart problematisch ist soll halt niemand antworten. Es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, dies herauszufinden.


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2005)

evg-mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn meine Bitte derart problematisch ist soll halt niemand antworten.


Immer mit der Ruhe, wer dir antworten möchte, kann das jetzt ohne  Problem per PN  tun 

tf


----------



## evg-mainz (19 April 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Immer mit der Ruhe



Mein letzter Beitrag war völlig neutral gemeint. Um auch noch einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu leisten folgende Hinweise:

1. Kündigung
Wer per Email kündigt, hat im Bestreitensfall gar nichts in der Hand und erstmal schlechte Karten. Sinnvoller ist es (das gilt für alle anderen Kündigungen auch), grundsätzlich ein paar EUR für ein Einschreiben am besten mit Rückschein zu investieren.

Kommt das mit "nicht abgeholt zurück (was bei SL nicht selten ist) jagt man noch ein Einwurfeinschreiben hinterher. Diese Vorgehensweise genügt laut anwaltlicher Auskunft.

Die Gegenseite tut sich dann schon sehr schwer mit Aussagen wie "nicht erhalten".

2. Mahnungen vom Inkassounternehmen
Bekommt man diese, kann man sie entweder ignorieren und auf den Mahnbescheid warten (hier dann Frist beachten und Widerspruch erheben) oder anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Da es hier in der Regel um geringe Streitwerte von 100 bis 200 EUR geht ist die Gebühr für eine Erstberatung so niedrig, dass sie sich eigentlich jeder leisten kann. Auch ein aussergerichtliches anwaltliches Schreiben kostet bei diesen Streitwerten nicht die Welt.

SL hat sich übrigens in besagtem Prozess selbst vertreten, es wären also auch bei Klageabweisung keine gegnerischen Anwaltskosten zu erstatten gewesen


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

*Starlotto*

Ich bin auch durch SL ins visier der [.....] geraten, 
also nach mehreren Aufforderungen per Email,2 Mahnschreiben und einer Auserordentlichen Kündigung, steht seit heute Inkasso unmittelbar bevor,
da sich in den letzten Monaten 76,83 Euro an Vorderungen angesammelt haben.
Was war geschehen:
Seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren spielte ich SL ohne Mitgliedschaft und hatte ca. 18,50 auf meinem Konto angesammelt, bis ich am 28.10.2004 eine Email von Manuela SL bekam,
####################### 
Das ist nicht zum Gruseln: 1 Monat Profi-Club umsonst für Klaus 

Hallo Klaus, 

auch in Deutschland wir Halloween (am kommenden Sonntag) immer beliebter. Das ganze Team von Starlotto wünscht Ihnen ein erlebnisreiches Halloween! Damit Sie sich aber nicht nur gruseln, sondern kräftig freuen können, schenken wir Ihnen heute:

einen Monat Profi-Club kostenlos
4 Tipps am Tag 
25 weitere Gewinnspiele im Monat 
Gewinnbenachrichtigung 
Zugang zu den exklusiven Club-Sondergewinnen 
Zugang zum Clubangebot 

h**p://www.starlotto.de/......

ACHTUNG:
Dieses Angebot ist begrenzt. Sichern Sie sich schnell Ihren Euro 17,50-Vorteil. Klicken Sie jetzt den oben angegebenen Link, bevor die Gutscheine vergriffen sind.

KEIN RISIKO:
Sie können mit dieser Aktion den Profi-Club einen ganzen Monat lang kostenfrei nutzen.

######################

na toll 1 Monat lang mehr tips abgeben usw. und Achtung 
!!! kein wort davon das ich nach dem Monat automatisch Mitglied bin und jeden Monat 17,50 Zahlen soll wenn ich nicht Kündige !!!!
also habe ich mit gespielt und auch ein paar Euro gewonnen mein Kontostand da bei 22,50 Euro, nach dem Monat habe ich dann keine extra tipps mehr abgegeben.
Nach wieder einem Monat kam dann eine Email in der man mir 17,50 Euro von meinem Konto für die Mitgliedschaft abzog, ich beschwerte mich per Email das ich keine Mitgliedschaft bestellt oder beantragt hätte und man solle mir gefälligst meine 17,50 wieder gut schreiben,
aber nichts geschah und am nächsten Monat wieder 17,50 abzug von meinem Konto das natürlich jetzt im minus war und ich aufgefordert wurde mein Konto aus zu gleichen.
Da man auf keine meiner Mails reagierte sondern immer nur weiter Forderungen stellte, habe ich mal im Internet nach SL gesucht und bin dabei auch auf dieser Seite gelandet.
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen keinerlei Geld an diese [....] zu bezahlen da ich ja nichts bestellt habe und man mir diese Mitgliedschaft einfach untergeschoben hat.
Bin mir sicher das hier noch mehr geschädigte sind und jetzt wollen wir mal sehen was die sich noch so alles einfallen lassen, wenn's mir zu bunt wird bekommen die eine Anzeige wegen Betrug und Belästigung an den Hals.
Gruß Klaus

_editiert siehe NUB 
modaction _


----------



## ulryka (27 April 2005)

*Starlotto*

Hallo,

ich bin erst heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen und möchte hier auch über meine Erfahrungen mit dieser FIRMA berichten:
Im November 2001 wurde mein Sohn von ... ... (der Vorgänger von ......) per Mail über den Gewinn der Wolgareise bei 6 Richtigen benachrichtigt. Nach Einsendung einer Kopie des Personalausweises und eines Fotos war sein Bild ungefähr 14 Tage später auf der Gewinnerseite (in der "Gewinnergalerie" ist es heute noch!) Danach war erst einmal Funkstille. Auf diverse Mails, Briefe etc. keine Reaktion. Erst als wir massiver wurden, hieß es auf einmal mein Sohn hätte "betrogen", da auf mehrere  E-mailadressen Tipps von ihm abgegeben worden seien. Da wir ein Netzwek mit fester IP-Adresse haben, waren da natürlich mehrere Emailadressen (so u.a. auch von meiner Schester, wenn sie bei uns war). Als der erste Prozess negativ für Starlotto ausging, legte diese Firma sofort Berufung ein. Diese Berufung wurde vom Landgericht München abgewiesen, d.h. das Urteil ist seit mehr als einem Jahr rechtskräftig.
Wir befinden uns jetzt in der Phase des "Erzwingungsgeldes", da die Reise (s. Methoden dieser Firma) immer noch nicht zustande gekommen ist. Meine Anwältin sagt, dass das leider dauern kann.
Aber wir werden bestimmt ncht aufgeben, man braucht Geduld!!!

Gruß ulryka

P:S: Den Zusammenhang  zwischen der P.Engel Stiftung und Starlotto kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir sind über eben diese Seite auf Starlotto gekommen, da dort massiv für Starlotto geworben wurde

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

*Starlotto*

Das die Firma nicht sauber arbeitet, sieht man an folgenden Vorgang.

Auf der Seite gibt es das Quiz. Dort wird mit einem Benefiz Joker geworben. Bis vor einiger Zeit, waren dort die Logos von Rotes Kreuz, Diakonie und Brot für die Welt zu sehen.
Danben stand: Starlotto unterstützt ausgesuchte Projekte

Nachdem die Organsitationen davon erfahren haben, wurde der Firma die Werbung mit den Logos, durch die Rechtsabteilungen, verboten.
Also haben die Organisationen keinen Cent von der Firma für Projekte bekommen. Sonst hätten sie ja nichts gegen die Werbung gehabt.


----------



## Dino (27 April 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nachdem die Organsitationen davon erfahren haben, wurde der Firma die Werbung mit den Logos, durch die Rechtsabteilungen, verboten...



Hast Du für diese Aussage ein Quelle?


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2005)

@ Dino

Ja, mir liegen E-Mails der Organisationen vor. 

Ich werde nichts behaupten, was ich nicht beweisen kann.
Zur Zeit, schwebt ein Verfahren zwischen der Firma und mir in der Luft.
Ich habe noch mehr erfahren, werde dies aber erst bei einem Prozess bekannt geben.


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit, schwebt ein Verfahren zwischen der Firma und mir in der Luft.


Wie können wir uns dieses schwebende Verfahren vorstellen?


1.) zivil, mit Rechtsanwalt und allem TamTam oder
2.) hast Du lediglich eine Anzeige bei Polizei oder StA erstattet?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

Beides.

Mein RA hat auf das Schreiben des RA der Firma geantwortet und ich habe auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I Anzeige erstattet

In der Gruppe, bei der man sich anmelden kann, sind schon 17 Personen registriert.

Gruß
Sakra


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> In der Gruppe, bei der man sich anmelden kann, sind schon 17 Personen registriert.


Du meinst bei der Abteilung und dort sollen bereits 17 Anzeigen eingegangen sein. Die Zahl sagt nicht viel aus, wenn man bedenkt, dass bundesweit Anzeigen erstattet werden, die oft den Weg nicht nach München finden und neben der StA auch die Polizei Anzeigen entgegen nimmt, die in der Regel bei der StA erst dann erfasst werden, wenn die Vor-Ermittlungen abgschlossen sind. Neben dem Anzeigenvolumen steht allerdings auch eine andere Zahl, nämlich (wahrscheinlich, ich weiß es nicht) tausende Kunden, Mitspieler, Mitglieder - es kommt immer mal zu Reibereien und die Verantwortlichen werden sich entweder gekonnt rausreden oder Missverständnisse aufklären können - so läuft das eigentlich immer ab, in dem Biz.


			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Mein RA hat auf das Schreiben des RA der Firma geantwortet ...


...ein ganz normaler Vorgang - die Forderung bzw. der Sachverhalt wird in Abrede gestellt und die Gegenseite kann sich überlegen, ob sie den Argumenten statt gibt (und damit aufgibt).


			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich habe auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I Anzeige erstattet ...


... siehe zuvor und erwarte Dir nicht zu viel davon!


----------



## evg-mainz (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				ulryka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir werden bestimmt ncht aufgeben, man braucht Geduld!!!



Geduld braucht man allerdings, wir konnten in der vergangenen Woche (7 Monate nach Rechtskraft des Urteils des AG München) endlich erfolgreich vollstrecken lassen. Eine "normale" Zwangsvollstreckung bzw. Mobiliarvollstreckung ist ja nicht möglich, da SL keine eigenen Büroräume unterhält.

Die Folgesache, die noch ansteht, ist vom AG München bereits terminiert.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Barbados schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch in Deutschland wir Halloween (am kommenden Sonntag) immer beliebter. Das ganze Team von Starlotto wünscht Ihnen ein erlebnisreiches Halloween! Damit Sie sich aber nicht nur gruseln, sondern kräftig freuen können, schenken wir Ihnen heute:
> 
> einen Monat Profi-Club kostenlos
> 4 Tipps am Tag
> ...



Genau wie bei mir und nun soll ich über 200 Euro bezahlen.   :wall:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Ausserdem ist mir nicht ganz klar, wo bei einer Kündigung nach - sagen wir 6 Wochen, für weitere 21 Monate KOSTEN entstehen - wenn ich in diesem Zeitraum nicht mehr mitspiele, was Starlotto vorher bekannt war ?

Gibt es etwa beim Deutschen Lotto-Block ein automatisches Mitspielabo - ich Denke nicht ? Also können Starlotto keine weiteren Kosten (in Höhe von zum Bleistift 200 Euro) entstehen.

Daran merkt man schon, dass es unseriös ist, zumal man sich bei einem MISSVERSTÄNDNIS irgendwie hätte einigen hätte können.

Stattdessen besteht Starlotto von Anfang an auf Forderungen, die nach MENSCHLICHEM Ermessen völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind - denn WARUM soll ich für etwas zahlen, OHNE eine Gegenleistung dafür zu erhalten ???


----------



## Bento (4 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> denn WARUM soll ich für etwas zahlen, OHNE eine Gegenleistung dafür zu erhalten ???


Weil man ohne viel eigene Mühe nur dein Bestes will ?
(dein Geld)


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> WARUM soll ich für etwas zahlen, OHNE eine Gegenleistung dafür zu erhalten ???


Ist Dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass Deine Daten bei Starlotto von einem unberechtigten Dritten eingegeben worden sind und Du deshalb nichts von der strittigen Sache weißt?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann natürlich sein - selber habe ich nur beim kostenlosen Spiel teilgenommen und den kostenlosen Gutschein eingelöst - ein Clubabo habe ich meines Wissens nach nicht abgeschlossen!

Es wurde mir zwar einmal eine IP vorgehalten, die ich aber nicht bestätigen/nachvollziehen kann, da ich keine feste IP habe.

Es geht ja auch nicht darum ob ich mich eingeloggt habe, sondern ob hier ein korrektes Club-Abo zustande kam.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann natürlich sein - selber habe ich nur beim kostenlosen Spiel teilgenommen und den kostenlosen Gutschein eingelöst - ein Clubabo habe ich meines Wissens nach nicht abgeschlossen!


Damit scheidet der Vedacht eines ominösen Dritten aus - die Daten wurden von Dir eingegeben und nun stellt sich die Frage, was alles mit dem Bestätigen der Geschäftsbedingungen tatsächlich ins Rollen kam - mMn von hier aus dem Forum nicht feststellbar!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

In den Geschäftsbedingungen stand jedenfalls nicht, dass mit dem Einlösen des Geschenk-Gutscheins automatisch ein Probeabo abgeschlossen wurde.

Unter einem Probe-/Test-Abo verstehe ich etwas anderes.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> In den Geschäftsbedingungen stand jedenfalls nicht...


Hattest Du die damals wirklich durchgelesen und verstanden? Jedenfalls könnte die Gegenseite nun behaupten, dass dort das stand, von dem ich annehme, dass es da gestanden hat. In der Regel legen solche virtuell agierenden Firmen auch die für sie notwendigen Beweise vor - in die virtuelle Vergangenheit eines Webauftrittes zu forschen scheint mir an dieser Stelle nicht möglich. Somit steht Aussage gegen Aussage, wobei deutsche Gerichte (meinem Eindruck nach) eher zu Gunsten der Verbraucher entscheiden und das Prozessausfallrisiko für die Forderungssteller viel zu hoch ist, als dass sie tatsächlich ein Gericht mit der Sache beschäftigen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

@ evg-mainz / Rookie

Es ist schön zu lesen, dass es endlich einmal einer geschafft hat, gegen diese Firma etwas zu erreichen.

Da ich selber im Moment gegen die Firma vorgehe, möchte ich Dich folgendes fragen :
Besteht die Möglichkeit,  mir das Aktenzeichen des Urteiles mitzuteilen ?
Es würde meinem RA sehr helfen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Sicher lese ich mir vorher die AGB durch und dort stand soetwas nicht. Muss mal schauen, vielleicht liegen die AGB noch irgendwo bei mir herum.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

@ Gast

Eben schrieb ein guter Bekannter in einem anderen Thread was, das Dich auch hier beruhigen sollte:


			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sachlage ist übrigens völlig unabhängig ... zu betrachten (vorausgesetzt Du hast nicht wissentlich das "Angebot" genutzt): die Gegenseite muß ja nachweisen, daß es zu einem gültigen Vertragsschluß gekommen ist ...


Quelle: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103247#103247

@ Sakra, bei evg-mainz geht es mEn nicht um die einfachen (strittigen) Verträge, ich denke mal dessen Problem ist "höherer Natur" - bite um Berichtigung, falls ich mit meiner Meinung schief liege.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

@Reducal, Danke für Tipp. Der Meinung war ich auch!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

@ Reducal

Bei mir ( und anderen ) geht es nicht um die "normalen" Verträge.
Nachdem wir uns im Forum von Akte 05 über die Firma ausgestauscht haben, wurde uns durch den RA [edit], eine Unterlassungserklärung angehängt. Den Streitwert hat der RA zwischen 10.000 - 25.000 Euro festgesetzt.
Mein RA hat hat einen Widerspruch geschrieben und seit dieser Zeit haben wir nicht mehr von dem RA der Firma gehört.
Ich sammel nun jede Aussage, um diese bei einem - möglichen - Prozess zu verwenden.

Das die Firma nicht "sauber" ist, sieht man an fogenden Vorgang.
Auf der Seite gibt es das Quiz, welches ähnlich wie WWM funktioniert. Dort gab es einen " Benefiz Joker ", welcher 0,50 Euro kostet. Mit diesem Geld, sollten ausgesuchte Projekte unterstützt werden. Man sah die Logos vom Roten Kreuz, Diakonie und Brot für die Welt. Eine Nachfrage bei den Organisationen ergab, dass die Rechtsabteilung sich eingeschaltet hat. Seit einiger Zeit, sind die Logos verschwunden und man sieht nur noch Kinderbilder.
Also hatte die Firma nicht die Erlaubnis die Logos zu verwenden. Jeder Spieler war aber bestimmt der Meinung, dass er mit seinem Einsatz die Organisationen unterstützt. Ob die Organisationen Geld gesehen haben, darf dann bezweifelt werden.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

Hat sich überhaupt schon einmal jemand darüber Gedanken gemacht, WIE diese täglichen Gewinnzahlen bei SL überhaupt ermittelt werden...?


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich überhaupt schon einmal jemand darüber Gedanken gemacht, WIE diese täglichen Gewinnzahlen bei SL überhaupt ermittelt werden...?


Da der Rechtsweg in deren AGB ausgeschlossen wurde, wahrscheinlich ohne Beteiligung/Aufsicht eines Notares - ich tippe auf ein computergesteuertes Zufallsprinzip, dass niemals (  8) ) manipuliert werden kann.


----------



## ulryka (6 Mai 2005)

*Zahlen bei SL*

Hallo,
nachdem mein Sohn in der Anfangszeit (die Seite war längst nicht so professionell aufgebaut wie heute!) 6 Richtige hatte, vermute ich, dass bei Starlotto (nach unseren anschließenden Erfahrungen mit dieser FIRMA) dieser Fall, also mehr als 4 richtige Zahlen nicht mehr eintreten wird! Wie auch immer :roll: 
Gruß ulryka


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> aufgrund Ihres anhaltenden Zahlungsverzuges kündigen wir Ihre laufende Pakete außerordentlich mit sofortiger Wirkung. Gleichzeitig stellen wir die restlichen Gebühren sofort fällig und haben daher Ihr Teilnehmerkonto mit EUR 207,40 belastet und setzen diesen Betrag sofort fällig.
> 
> ...




Diesen netten Brief habe ich heute bekommen. Ich bin ja nun auch auf dieses Monatsabo reingefallen. Aber dürfen die einen jetzt einfach kündigen, was ja gut ist und die restlichen gebühren von einem verlangen ? Ohne gegenleistung Geld zu verlangen finde ich ein wenig komisch.
Kann mir das einer erklären ?

Liebe Grüsse

Andrea


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

hattest du eigentlich gekündigt und die Kündigung ging nicht ein ?
bist du in diesen Club reingerutscht, ohne dich anzumelden?
hattest du einen Gutschein welcher dann kostenpflichtig weiterlief?

oder hast du einfach nicht gezahlt :roll: 

jedenfalls bekam ich auch eine ausserordentliche Kündigung von Starlotto wegen Zahlungsrückstand...
bei mir war es allerdings so, daß ich deswegen nicht gezahlt habe, weil ich vorher gekündigt hatte, diese Kündigung allerdings wohl nie angekommen ist...
die geforderten Beiträge waren also eh f.d.f.

wenn deine Beträge ebenfalls unrechtmässig erhoben sind ( wegen nachweisbarer fristgerechter Kündigung bzw. Nicht-Bestehen einer Club-Mitgliedschaft ) kannst du diesen Brief solange ignorieren, bis ein Mahnbescheid eingeht, gegen du dann Widerspruch einlegen musst...

selbst diese Drohungen ( höfliche Anschreiben ) des dubiosen CL-Inkasso kannst du noch ignorieren


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

Hallo Gandix,

ich habe damals einen Gutschein eingelöst für einen Monat. Meine pünktliche Kündigung per EMAIL kam angeblich wegen SPAMFilter nicht an, die 2 Kündigung über das Kontaktformular war dann zu spät und mir wurden dann gleich die 2 Jahre angedroht. Da habe ich damals gar nicht so genau drauf geachtet, sonst hätte ich nie für 2 jahre abgeschlossen. Das hat sich beim anmelden alles so eingestellt.  Nun stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt das schon die erste Kündigung per EMAIL rechtsgülig war, stand ja auch in den Teilnahmebedingungen damals so drin. Inzwischen wurden die allerdings geändert . Heute kam der letzte Brief vor dem Inkasso. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Liebe Grüsse

Andrea


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

Andrea schrieb:
			
		

> Meine pünktliche Kündigung per EMAIL kam angeblich wegen SPAMFilter nicht an...


Wenn die ihre Filter nicht zweckmäßig einstellen, dann sollte der Empfang letztlich deren Problem bleiben! Man wird aufgefordert u. U. per E-Mail zu kündigen und dann setzt der Empfänger ein Anti-Empfang-System davor - da wird er sich mEn aber schwer tun bei einer Erklärung vor Gericht. 
Allerdings gibt es immer noch die Geschäftsbedingungen, die da besagen:





> _Widerrufsbelehrung_
> 
> a. Der Teilnehmer kann seine auf den Vertragsschluss gerichtete Willenserklärung (Inanspruchnahme entgeltlicher Dienste) innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen schriftlich gegenüber der Starlotto GmbH, Postanschrift: Zeppelinstraße 71-73, 81669 München, oder auf einem anderen dauerhaften Datenträger widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt mit dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Frist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs.


...nun stellt sich erstmal wieder die Frage der wirksamen Einbeziehung der AGB, die nur ein Gericht abschließend beantworten kann.


----------



## Sakra (11 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

Heute kam ein Brief ( Einschreiben + Rückschein ) an den Inhaber der Seite Starlotto mit folgenden Vermerk an mich zurück:
*Empfänger / Firma unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln *

Ich habe die Firma über das Kontaktformular angeschrieben und bekam folgende Antwort:

Wenn Sie mit uns kommunizieren wollen, müssen Sie natürlich die Firma Starlotto GmbH ( Anschrift siehe unten ) anschreiben.

Ihre Mitteilung leiten wir an den in Ihren Fall beauftragten Anwalt weiter, inbesondere Ihre Androhung, weitere Verleumdungen gegen Starlotto zu veröffentlichen.

Also kann die Firma Starlotto die Wahrheit nicht vertragen. Wenn man den Inhaber nur über die Firma und nicht persönlich erreichen kann, sagt das ja einiges aus.


Ich habe in dem Schreiben klar gemacht, dass ich über diesen Vorgang in Foren berichten werde.

Jetzt bin ich auf den Ausgang des Prozesses gespannt.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*MAHNUNG von Starlotto*

Hallo Forum, 
ich bin neu hier, und habe Heute meine erste Mahnung von Starlotto bekommen. Ich habe nie an einem Kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und soll nun 9,53 € für Leistungen zahlen, die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Im Gegenteil auf meinem Starlotto Konto sind aus einigen Kleingewinnen noch Guthaben von 26,-€! Eine Auszahlung soll laut Starlotto ab 25€ möglich sein! Ich habe über das Kontaktformular gebten mein Konto zu streichen und die Forderung mit meinem angeblichen Guthaben zu verrechnen. Das Guthaben wurde in der Antwort E-Mail ignoriert und eine neue Forderung gestellt.
Seit heute ist die erste Mahnung eingetroffen, bei den Benutzereistellungen im Starlotto sind keine Personenbezogenen Daten vorhanden. Kann mir jemand erklären warum diese dort nicht zu sehen sind?
Wie kann ich Starlotto zwingen mein Konto und meine Daten zu löschen?

Danke und Gruß Elke


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein Brief ( Einschreiben + Rückschein ) an den Inhaber der Seite ...
> 
> Also kann die Firma Starlotto die Wahrheit nicht vertragen. Wenn man den Inhaber nur über die Firma und nicht persönlich erreichen kann, sagt das ja einiges aus.


Woraus leitest Du ab, dass der Inhaber des Webs über eine Anschrift persönlich erreichbar ist oder erreichbar sein will? Dein Streitgegner ist die Firma in München und nicht der Inhaber einer Seite in Stuttgart - auch wenn es noch so schwer fällt, man sollte die Regeln einhalten. Trotzreaktionen bringen zumeist gar nichts.



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Inhaber des Webs über eine Anschrift persönlich erreichbar ist oder erreichbar sein will?


...das ist übrigens ein Fall für die Denic, da das ein Verstoss gegen § 3 der Domainbedingungen darstellt. Schreibe einfach eine E-Mail an: [email protected]


----------



## Sakra (14 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

Ich habe den Brief geschrieben, um zu sehen, ob man die Personen auch erreichen kann. 
Das war keine Trotzreaktion, sondern nur Vorbereitungen die Leute auch zu den anstehenden Prozess wirklich vorladen zu können.
Briefe an den Geschäftsführer N.W. , werden auch von anderen Leuten unterschrieben. Es wird zwar dann auf den Brief geantwortet, aber wieder von einer anderen Person.
Zu einem Prozess, müssen diese Personen aber dann persönlich erscheinen. Nur, wenn man sie nicht erreichen kann, verschiebt sich der Prozess auf unbestimmte Zeit. Das möchte ich aber nicht. Ich will die Sache jetzt schnell und sauber hinter mich bringen.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht ,  siehe NUB! 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2005)

Ich habe große Probleme mit Starlotto! 
hab mich angemeldet weil es gratis sei. Aber dann bekam ich die erste Mail das ich 15 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag bezahlen soll! Dann kommt noch das ich 50 Cent für die Mail bezahlen muss die mir angibt ob ich gewonnen habe oder nicht! Diese Option läst sich nicht abstellen also man ist verpflichtet jeden tag dafür zu bezahlen!
In einer neuen Mail wurde mir mitgeteilt das ich vier richtige habe und ich konnte mir einen preis aussuchen ich entschied mich für die 5 Euro, die wurden jedoch nicht auf meine Konto gebucht!
In einer neuen Mail wurden mir 12 Euro verrechnet(ich weiß nicht für was)
Also insgesamt schuldete ich dem B[...] 27 Euro!!!!
Ich schrieb eine Mail an M[...] und gleich darauf bekam ich eine antwort darin stand: ich hätte mich für das Profipaket entschieden das bis 28.1. 2007 laufen wird!
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich mich für ein Paket entschied für das ich zahlen sollte!!!
Auch will sie es nicht stornieren!
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll auf meine Mails regieren sie stur! Muss jeden tag weiterbezahlen für etwas was ich nicht will! Warum machen die nichts gegen diesen verein!
Hab mich schon an die RTL Redaktion von EXTRA gewendet aber noch keine antwort erhalten! Wenn ihr jetzt auch noch dort hinschreibt dann glaub ich das wir eine Chance haben und es würde vielleicht ein bericht gemacht!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sascha

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2005)

sash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll ... gegen diesen verein!


Wie wäre es mit einem Anwalt?


			
				sash schrieb:
			
		

> RTL Redaktion von EXTRA ... es würde vielleicht ein bericht gemacht!


Und wie stellst Du Dir vor, soll der Bericht Dir in Deiner persönlichen Situation weiter helfen? Die Medien sind nicht unbedingt die Adresse, mit der man Probleme klärt.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2005)

@Reducal

einen anwalt kann ich mir nicht leisten! ich kann mir vorstellen das es das fernsehen sicher interesiert weil ja mehrere leute betroffen sind!


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2005)

Das Ganze läuft auch i. d. R. anders herum. DU hattest widersprochen und nun versuchen DIE an ihr Geld zu kommen. Wenn man mit dem einmaligen Widerspruch (schriftlich, möglichst per Einschreiben) seiner Schuldigkeit gerecht wurde, könnte man allen weiteren Schriftverkehr zur Kenntnis nehmen und abwarten, bis mal was wirklich offizielles kommt. Dieses _was_ wäre z. B. ein "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid". Selbst die Schreiben der gegenerischen Anwälte (das Mahn- und Inkassowesen) kann man als verlängerten Rechungsweg betrachten, der sich am Ende wahrscheinlich nur noch in Wohlgefallen auflöst.
Gehe doch mal zu einer Verbraucherzentrale in Deiner Nähe und hole Dir dort einen guten Rat - das kostet nur ein paar Euro. Wenn keine Zentrale da ist, dann schreibe doch einen Brief an die nächstgelgene.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2005)

diese antwort hab ich jetzt schon zu dritten mal bekommen! ich wollte das paket stornieren lassen das ich nicht mal bestellt hatte:

Hallo sascha,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. 

Starlotto bezahlt für abgeschlossene Clubpakete Provisionen an Vermittler. Schon allein aus diesem Grunde ist ein Widerruf der Paketbestellung nach Ablauf der 14tägigen Frist nicht mehr möglich, da Starlotto dann seinen vertraglichen Verpflichtungen zur Ausschüttung der Provision nachkommen muss.

Die 14-tägige Frist war zum Zeitpunkt Ihrer Mitteilung leider schon verstrichen. Es ist daher nur noch eine Kündigung zum Ende der Mindestlaufzeit möglich. Sofern Sie dies wünschen, bitte ich um entsprechende Rückmeldung.

Ich hoffe, Ihre Anfrage ausreichend bearbeitet zu haben, und stehe selbstverständlich gerne für weitere Rückfragen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2005)

Theoretisch betrachtet kannst Du nichts stornieren/reklamieren/kündigen, was Du zuvor nicht bestellt hattest. Die Forderungsstellerin muss, wenn Sie von Dir Geld haben will, nachweisen, dass Du eine Bestellung bei ihr aufgegeben hattest.
Also, wozu dann noch weiter rumeiern - wie Du siehst, braucht es hier den Streit, wenn Starlotto von Dir Geld haben will.
_Beachte:_ Starlotto nimmt widersprüchliche Schreiben nur schriftlich (also per Brief) entgegen, E-Mails werden anscheinend ignoriert. Aber das kann ja jeder machen und halten, wie er will!


----------



## Sakra (24 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

De Aussage von Starlotto verstehe ich nicht.

Du hast Dich doch direkt bei denen angeblich angemeldet, oder ?
An welchen Vermittler, zahlen die dann Provisionen ?

Ich habe gegen die Firma Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I gestellt. Wenn es jetzt zum Prozess kommt, müssen die die Hosen runterlassen.

Nach mehreren Aussagen von Leuten, die sich in solchen Sachen auskennen ( RA und Richter ) haben die aber sehr schlechte Karten.

Vom Roten Kreuz, Diakonie und Brot für die Welt, haben die ja schon einen vor den Latz bekommen. ( Unerlaubte Benutzung der Logos )

Von mir, kommt der nächste Schlag. Ich werde darüber hier ausführlich berichten.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

ich glaub es läuft schon was weil ich hab jetzt schon seit einer woche keine mail mehr bekommen ob ich gewonnen habe oder nicht( da haben sie einem 50 cent pro nachricht berechnet)!
oder sie sind drauf gekommen das es bei mir nichts zu holen gibt*gg*

also keine angst leute die einzigen was jetzt angst haben sind die von starlotto vorallem diese blöde MANUELA*looool*


----------



## Sakra (26 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

Im Forum von Akte 05 Sat1, gibt es einen neuen Beitrag. Mal sehen, ob sich Starlotto auch wieder dort meldet.
Beim letzten Bericht, haben die eine große Stellungnahme abgegeben.
Aber war auch nur heiße Luft.

Bei mir, hat sich noch nichts getan. Hoffe, die Staatsanwaltschaft meldet sich in Kürze bei mir. Dann mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

hab heut wieder eine nette mail bekommen:

Hallo sascha, 

Ihr Starlotto-Konto hat einen Rückstand: EUR 27.40

Ich möchte mit dieser eMail gerne erreichen, dass Sie sich unnötige Mahnkosten sparen, die bei weiterem Zahlungsverzug anfallen würden.

Wenn Sie ganz schnell bezahlen wollen, können Sie dies per Moneybookers oder Kreditkarte vornehmen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einen Zahlungseingang in den nächsten Tagen auf Ihrem Teilnehmerkonto feststellen dürfte.

Verschiedene Einzahlungsmöglichkeiten finden Sie weiter unten in dieser eMail erklärt.

Mahnkosten sind unnötige Kosten - vermeiden Sie diese durch Ihre Zahlung.


Wenn Sie in finanzieller Not sind und den offenen Betrag nicht zahlen können, kontaktieren Sie uns und wir finden gemeinsam eine Lösung. Wenn Sie sich nicht melden, kommen jetzt hohe Kosten hinzu, die Sie früher oder später bezahlen müssen.

Auch bei allen anderen Fragen stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich sehr gerne zur Verfügung!

Herzlichst, Manuela


----------



## Sakra (27 Mai 2005)

*Starlotto*

Vergiss es !!!

Warum, sollst Du nicht "normal" auf ein Konto überweisen ? 

Wie soll die Überweisung durchgeführt werden ? Ich habe keine Kontodaten gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es !!!
> 
> Warum, sollst Du nicht "normal" auf ein Konto überweisen ?
> 
> Wie soll die Überweisung durchgeführt werden ? Ich habe keine Kontodaten gefunden.



*gg* eben! und wie kann man auf der starlotto seite überhaupt ins minus gehen wenn man nix auf dem starkotto konto hat??? das versteh ich nicht!
beim österreichischen lotto muss man erst einzahlen per handy oder ruppelbon bevor man spielen kann und wenn nix oben kann man auch nicht lotto spielen das ist logisch!!!

langsamm wird es immer unterhaltsamer mit starlotto*fg*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2005)

Gibt es schon ergebnisse?

Bzw. wer von Euch hat jetzt Anzeige erstettet? Bitte das Aktenzeichen hier posten ... danke.

Kann man eigentlich gegen diese Forderung eine art "Negativ-feststellungs-Klage" oä einreichen? Ich würde die sache gerne beschleunigen ...

Danke schonmal für die antworten.


----------



## DeJu (13 Juni 2005)

Bitte keine Aktenzeichen posten vgl NUB.
Der bessere Weg: Anmelden und um PN = persönliche Nachrichten bitten. diese dürfen Aktenzeichen enthalten.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

Soll mir recht sein ... ich will eigentlich nur wissen, ob es weitere geschädigte gibt, und ob jemand schon anzeige erstattet hat ...


----------



## Sakra (21 Juni 2005)

Melde Dich an, dann kann ich Dir mein Aktenzeichen senden.

Ich habe Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I gestellt


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

*eMail von Manuela*

Hallo C***,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. 

Es gibt bei uns keinen alleinstehenden Gratismonat. Das einzige in dieser Art ist die Grundgebührenbefreiung für den ersten Monat bei Buchung eines 24-Monatspaketes. Dies haben Sie am 23.03.2005 in Anspruch genommen.

Ich habe mir ja bereits erlaubt in meinen vorherigen Mitteilungen dies ausführlich zu dokumentieren.

Die Bestellung war ausführlich dokumentiert, insbesondere die Mindestlaufzeit.

Bitte kommen Sie daher Ihrer Zahlungspflicht nach.

Ich hoffe, Ihre Anfrage ausreichend bearbeitet zu haben, und stehe selbstverständlich gerne für weitere Rückfragen zur Verfügung.

Herzliche Grüße

Manuela vom Starlotto-Team


Ihre ursprüngliche Nachricht:

Bezüglich Ihrer E-Mail muß ich Ihnen mitteilen, daß ich auch weiterhin keine Möglichkeit sehe, Ihren Forderungen nachzukommen.

Ich habe mich höchstens mal aufgrund einer Ihrer Aktionen zu einem Gratismonat angemeldet, in dessen Zusammenhang jedoch NIEMALS auf die anschließende 2-Jahres-Bindung hingewiesen wurde.

Ich hätte mich auch niemals freiwillig für 2 Jahre auf eine Mitgliedschaft zum monatlichen Beitrag von 12,20 Euro angemeldet.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2005)

*Re: eMail von Manuela*



			
				oekofrog schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich höchstens mal aufgrund einer Ihrer Aktionen zu einem Gratismonat angemeldet, in dessen Zusammenhang jedoch NIEMALS auf die anschließende 2-Jahres-Bindung hingewiesen wurde.



Lass´ Dir doch mal von Manu Screenshots vorlegen, die zeigen, was Du damals angelickt haben sollst und erinnere Dich, ob das wirklich so war.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

*Re: eMail von Manuela*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Lass´ Dir doch mal von Manu Screenshots vorlegen, die zeigen, was Du damals angelickt haben sollst und erinnere Dich, ob das wirklich so war.



hat manu sowas verfügbar, und wie ehrlich sind die screenshots denn dann?

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

*Re: eMail von Manuela*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat manu sowas verfügbar, und wie ehrlich sind die screenshots denn dann?


...tja das sind ja gerade die Fragen, die nach Beantwortung lechzen. Wenn Manu schon in so einem frühen Stadium der Auseinandersetzung nichts vorlegt, wird sie es später womöglich erst recht nicht können. Außerdem könnte sich ein Richter (falls die Sache wirklich so weit kommt, was nicht zu befürchten scheint) fragen, warum nicht von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

Ein Beschluss des AG München konnte trotz 2 Versuche nicht unter der bekannten (und auch auf der Homepage angegebenen) Anschrift an SL zugestellt werden. Angeblich sei der Empfänger "unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln".

Ist jemandem eine aktuelle Anschrift bekannt.

Merkwürdigerweise soll SL laut Auskunft des Büroservices immer noch in der bekannten Anschrift ansässig sein.


----------



## evg-mainz (28 Juni 2005)

Sorry, hatte vergessen mich anzumelden. Der vorherige Beitrag wg. Anschrift ist von mir. Wer also Informationen hat bitte ggf. per PM an mich.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

*Starlotto*



			
				evg-mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beschluss des AG München konnte trotz 2 Versuche nicht unter der bekannten Anschrift an SL zugestellt werden."


Wie auch, in der Landsberger Str. hängt anscheinend ja nicht mal mehr ein passender Briefkasten, die Vögel waren entweder nie eingenistet oder sind ausgeflogen.



			
				evg-mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich sei der Empfänger "unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln".


Für einen Beschluss in ziviler Sache? Wird Zeit, dass die Legende um SL mal derart ausermittelt wird, dass kein Zweifel mehr an deren echter Niederlassung besteht, an der man dann etwas tiefer bohren könnte! Die entsprechenden Kontoverbindungen geben sicher genügend Aufschluss über deren Kontoinhaber.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2005)

@phäno: warste auch in Gauting kucken?


			
				quelltext starl*.de schrieb:
			
		

> author:crearis


http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?crearis.de

für Tüftler 
www.starl*.de/crearis
(ich weiss nicht, ob ich das schon gepostet habe, bin in dem Fall nicht so drin)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

...leider nicht meine Baustelle! Außerdem - Gauting - die Zuständigkeit dürfte nicht der Ballungsraum MUC sondern das Outback von FFB haben und somit das AG München II, oder irre ich da?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

*starlotto*

hallo,
habe seit einigen tagen auch ein kleines problem mit starlotto.
Die meinen ich würde für mehrere spielen. weil meine eltern auch dort angemeldet sind.... gleiche adresse haben und so weiter.
soll jetzt insgesamt ca. 150 EUR an die überweisen...

Wer kann helfen, bzw. hatte schon ähnliche probleme mit diesem sch***-verein???

Mfg Nici


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

*...willkommen in der Gemeinschaft*

Nichts als ein [...].
Es hilft: Nichts zahlen, nicht einschüchtern lassen, Drohungen ignorieren, warten, dass Starlotto vor Gericht zieht - und das werden sie nicht tun, haben sie meines Wissens nach noch nie getan, und sie wissen warum. Aber vorher wird die ganze Batterie (Mahnungen, Mahngebühren, Inkasso, Inkassogebühren etc. etc.) abgeschossen.
Wer cool bleibt und sein Geld behält, zieht am Ende nicht den Kürzeren!
Liebe Leute von Starlotto, schaut mal beim Götz von Berlichingen nach!

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Sakra (4 Juli 2005)

*Starlotto*

Melde Dich bei der Gruppe von Starlotto Geschädigten an. Die Adresse bekommst Du im Forum von Akte 05 auf Sat1.

Hier sind schon 23 Leute registriert.

Außerdem sind bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I mehrere Anzeigen eingegangen.

Du kannst aber auch auf meine Homepage gehen. www xxx com
In Klammerngesetzte Angaben, durch Zeichen ersetzen !!

Dort kannst Du Dich direkt anmelden.

Lass Dich nur nicht einschüchtern.

_Adresse entfernt, da misch aus E-Mail und WWW-adresse 
als Addi nicht gestattet 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
*BT/MOD*_


----------



## Sakra (4 Juli 2005)

Da meine Homepageadresse geschlöscht wurde, kannst Du mir auch über den PN Button eine Anfrage stellen.


----------



## Sakra (5 Juli 2005)

Noch einfacher, klicke unten auf www und Du kommst direkt auf meine Homepage


----------



## BenTigger (5 Juli 2005)

Na die sieht aber ganz anders aus, als das was du oben kryptisch posten wolltest....


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2005)

so heute hatte ich auch mal die ehre mit starllot bin shcon lange da angemeldet meine eltenr auch und heuet auf einmal wollen die kohle von mir haben weil ich für mehrere spielen würde..
fands bisher imemr ganz gut da man von den gewinnen wettgutscheine bekommen hatte aber sie bekommen von mir keinen cent,also man sollte einfach hart bleiben udn nichts bezahlen oder?wer hat ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht ,dass sie geld wollten wegen angeblichen doppelaccount oder so


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht ,dass sie geld wollten wegen angeblichen doppelaccount oder so


Gehe doch mal in das Forum von Akte05 - dort stand mal sowas, wie es Dir gerade passiert. Einfach  hier auf die blaue Schrift klicken und dort mal rumlesen.


----------



## Sakra (9 Juli 2005)

Mit Schreiben vom 06.07.2005, teilte mir die Staatsanwaltschaft München folgendes mit:

Die Untersuchungen gegen die Firma sind noch nicht abgeschlossen


Immerhin, wird jetzt gegen diese Firma ermittelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2005)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München?
welche denn genau


----------



## Sakra (9 Juli 2005)

Es ist die Staatsanwaltschaft München I, Linprunstr. 23, 80335  München


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

*Starlotto*

Nachdem ich einige Male mitgespielt habe, erhielt ich eine Mail für eine Clubmitgliedschaft mit 14 tägigem Kündigungsrecht. Ich bin beigetreten, habe aber innerhalb 14 Tagen gekündigt. Dies wurde mir von Starlotto auch bestätigt, aber, da schon Provisionen gezahlt worden seien (innerhalb der 14 Tage!) müßte ich weiter mitspielen. Ich habe das nicht akzeptiert, aber regelmäßige böse Mahnmails und dauernde Mahnungen per Brief sind die Folge.
Ich habe inzwischen ebenfalls Strafanzeige erstattet.


----------



## Sakra (13 Juli 2005)

*Starlotto*

@ gast

Wo hast Du die Anzeige gemacht ?

Hast Du nach München geschrieben, oder warst Du bei der Polizei ?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Hi!

bin durch Zufall hier weil ich gegoogelt hab 

Also mal ernsthaft...
von dem Betreiber kann man sich was Abscneiden wenn man Geld im Netz verdienen will. einfach ein weiteres Projekt hoch welches nicht direkt mit irgenwem in Verbindung gebracht wird und gut. Leads kann ich dann auch selber machen und die Leutz eintragen. Auf Erhöhung der Kosten durch Zit abwarten brauch ich nicht... dafür gibts PHP MyAdmin.

Aber mal ehrlich...
wieso melden sich überhaupt Leute an, außer "NEUE" im Netz, wenn man ziemlich schnell lernt auf die AGB zu achten.

Nur mal am Rande...
ES HEIßT NICHT AGB´s... 
was soll den das heißen? = Allgemeine GeschäftsbedingungenS???
Plural läßt sich nicht steigern! Egal...


Dort steht...
"es besteht kein Einklagbarer Anspruch auf den Gewinn".


Das reich mir schon.
auf der index versprechen und in den AGB aufheben.
Selber Schuld wer da wartet...
und nochwas... ID Check  (Perso) braucht ihr gar nicht hinschicken. Das Postfach wird seit ewigkeiten gar nicht geleert.
Und selbst "gewonne" Sachpreise kommen nicht.
Also nach über einem Jahr warten kann ich mein Schlüßel Ding da wohl vergessen.

Naja...
ich hab mir trotzdem mal den Spaß gemacht und erneut die Seite aufgerufen.
Schnell in 1 Minute bei Yahoo ne Addy gemacht (damit keiner Anhand der TLD auf mich kommt) und über das Form angetickert... "Sher geerhte Damen und Herren... gerne würde ich mich anmelden, aber was soll ich den von dieser Ausschluß Regelung in den AGB halten?" ...blabla

Naja... da werd ich keine Antwort drauf kriegen.

Aber was unmoralische Geschäfte angeht kann man sich diesen Anbieter echt nur zum Vorbild nehmen.
Allein die ganzen Formulierungen... schaut mal bei dem Kontakt Form was und wie die schreiben das nicht geantwortet wird.

Muss jeder selbst entschieden ob und wie er im Netz Geld verdienen will.
Und will man unseriös sein, oder werden,  kann man diesen Anbieter echt nur loben und sich zum Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

*Von Starlotto lernen?!*

@gast: Du hast den Nagel ziemlich genau auf den Kopf getroffen.
Als ich meinem Nachbarn erzählte, dass ich Ärger mit einer "Internet-Lotterie" habe, sagte der "Wie alt bist du eigentlich, dass du auf so etwas hereinfällst?" - und da hatte er verdammt recht.
Ich hätte mein gezahltes Geld (60 Euro) ja dann auch als "Dummheitsprämie" abgeschrieben - wenn Starlotto dann nicht noch gieriger geworden wäre und fast schon Psychoterror betrieben hätte.

Und dann habe ich langsam in den sumpfigen Abgrund dieser Firma blicken können. Nur ein Beispiel unter vielen: Eine Dreizehnjährige, die Starlotto nahezu anflehte, ihr die "Gebühren" für eine zweijährige Clubmitgliedschaft zu erlassen, bekam dann noch den Vorschlag, sie solle doch Freunde für Starlotto werben und damit ihre "Schulden" tilgen.

Und da war für mich dann der Punkt, an dem ich mich meiner damaligen Dummheit stelle und wenigstens jetzt daraus lerne; nämlich dafür zu sorgen, dass es wenigstens in diesem Zusammenhang deutlich weniger Dumme geben wird.

Falls Ihr Näheres erfahren möchtet, schaut einfach mal im Forum von akte05 bei sat1.de!


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

*Gerichtstermin geplatzt*

Am 11.08. ist ein Gerichtstermin beim Landgericht Freiburg geplatzt, weil sowohl Patrick  0  als auch sein Anwalt Markus K. kurzfristig erkrankt sind. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man hier nicht das Gericht und alle anderen Beteiligten an der Nase herumführt. Ein neuer Termin ist für nächste Woche anberaumt. Dann soll - auf Antrag von Starlotto - mir einstweilig verboten werden, die Unwahrheit über Starlotto zu verbreiten. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das getan habe. Aber was mir niemand verbieten kann, ist, die Wahrheit zu verbreiten:
Gegen Starlotto liegen mehrere Betrugsanzeigen vor; die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt weiter (Az vorhanden; unter "Starlotto Betrug" findet man einschlägige Treffer bei google). Starlotto hat meine fristgerechte und ordnungsgemäße Kündigung ebenso missachtet wie meinen Einspruch gegen ihre Forderungen. Starlotto hat mir zugesicherte Gewinne weder zugestellt noch ausbezahlt. Starlotto hat wissentlich Minderjährige versucht mit unrichtigen Aussagen unter Druck zu setzen. Starlotto hat trotz Nachfrage nicht angeben können, bei welchen "Gewinnspielen" die Clubteilnehmer "registriert" werden. Meine Anwältin und mehrere Verbraucherberater halten Art und Inhalt des Vertragsabschlusses für nicht rechtmäßig. Starlotto versuchte von meinem Konto Abbuchungen vorzunehmen, obwohl keine Einzugsermächtigung vorlag. Im Verbraucherforum "ciao.com" gibt es einige positive Beurteilungen über Starlotto, zu denen mehrere Nutzer unwidersprochen angemerkt haben, dass diese in ihren Augen reine Werbung von Starlotto darstellen. Starlotto mahnt Kunden wegen angeblicher Vertragsverletzung an und stellt hohe Geldforderungen. Starlotto verschickt "Geschenkgutscheine", welche man als Köder bezeichnen kann, um zahlende Clubmitglieder zu gewinnen. Auch hier gibt es Fälle, bei denen Starlotto ordnungsgemäße Kündigungen ignoriert hat. Das hier ist die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit und kein Anwalt wird mich davon abbringen, diese weiter zu verbreiten!


----------



## Sakra (13 August 2005)

*Starlotto*

Was für ein Zufall !!! Beide sind krank und können nicht vor Gericht erscheinen. Wozu, gibt es Vertreter ? Welchen Job hat N. W.[edit] , als Geschäftsführer ? Gibt es keinen Vertreter für den RA in der Kanzlei ?

Aber Ausreden, ist man von der Firma ja gewohnt. Mal sehen, was Donnerstag passiert. Ist dann das Auto defekt, hat man verschlafen, oder ist die Verspätung der Bahn schuld ?

Dann müsste es ein Versäumnisurteil geben und zwar gegen Starlotto.
Aber ich glaube, das die Beweise, die Thomas gesammelt hat, ausreichen die Firma in ihre Schranken zu weisen.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Sakra (17 August 2005)

*Starlotto*

Der RA von Starlotto, hat sein Mandat für die Verhandlung am 18.08.2005 niedergelegt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Warum wohl ?????????????  Hat ergemerkt, was das für eine Firma ist ?????

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie das Gericht reagiert. Zum 1. Termin waren der RA und P.E. erkrankt, jetzt steht er ohne RA da. Ist das Taktik ???
Hoffe, das Gericht lässt sich nicht hinters Licht führen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Habe erfahren, dass Starlotto seinen Antrag bei Gericht zurückgezogen hat.  Jetzt muss die "Firma" alle Kosten tragen.
Was sollte das ganze Theater ? Die haben jetzt wohl Angst, dass ihre Machenschaften bei Gericht bekannt werden.

Wie immer: NUR HEISSE LUFT !!!

Keiner sollte sich mehr einschüchtern lassen.

Wenn jetzt noch die Staatsanwaltschaft München I aktiv wird, hat die "Firma" ganz schlechte Karten.


----------



## Sakra (25 September 2005)

*Starlotto*

Auf der Kontaktseite, ist nun eine Adresse in London angegeben. Der Boden wird der Firma, hier in Deutschland, wohl zu heiß.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft München ist von diesen "Umzug" bereits informiert.

Alle die Angst vor Starlotto haben (hatten) werden sich jetzt wohl überlegen, wie man die Briefe und Mail´s dieser Firma behandeln soll.
Die Adresse in München war nur ein Briefkasten und in London wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft München ist von diesen "Umzug" bereits informiert.


...und damit örtlich für Deinen persönlichen Fall  nicht mehr zuständig. Somit dürfte der Vorgang (falls er nicht eingestellt wird) zu Dir nach Freiburg oder nach Stuttgart abgegeben werden. Hattest Du eigentlich einen Anwalt mit Deiner Vertretung beim AG (oder LG) beauftragt?


----------



## Sakra (26 September 2005)

*Starlotto*

Du verwechselt mich. Ich hatte keinen Gerichtstermin. Das war Tom 161116. Er hatte einen Rechtsanwalt an seiner Seite.

Auch wenn die Firma "ausgewandert" ist, so ist der Besitzer ( P. 0  noch in Deutschland. Es wird dann ein Haftbefehl beantragt. Er wird dann ja immerhin wegen Betruges gesucht. Die betreffenden Anzeigen liegen ja vor.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat mir noch nicht mitgeteilt, dass der Vorgang eingestellt ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2005)

Sakra, welche Adresse in London denn?
Sonst war doch der kleine Bengel auch schon mal in Gibraltar
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76628#76628

falls er die Anwälte nicht gewechselt hat, müsste es
15 Hanover Square, London sein. Falls nicht, bitte ich um kurze Nachricht 

[edit] oh, hab grade selber gekuckt, ist  95 Wilton Road. Hmm.
wohl nur 'ne mailbox
--> siehe auch schon hier
hab ich überlesen - Du aber auch 

[edit] weia, da gibt's ja 'ne ganze Menge Postfächer, hmm.
Bei Zufügung von "Lotterie" findet man nur noch einen klitzekleinen Denicverstoss (London in DE... hätte mal jemand gerne gehabt... is aber schon 'ne Weile her..., der Bub hat nicht mal seine Eschweiler PLZ rauseditiert...), aber in der Sache nichts Neues...


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2005)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Du verwechselt mich.


Ich war einfach mal auf dem Web, dass Du hier angibst und ging davon aus, dass das Deines ist.



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird dann ein Haftbefehl beantragt.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Eine Aufenthaltsermittlung lasse ich mir noch gefallen aber an einen Haftbefehl wegen so was glaube ich eher nicht.

(Freundliche Grüße in unsere Bananenrepublik!)


----------



## Sakra (27 September 2005)

*Starlotto*

Es geht ja nicht nur um mich. Wenn Du mal die Beträge zusammenzählst, kann kommt schon eine große Summe zustande.

Allein in unsere Gruppe, befinden sich z.Zt. 31 Personen. 

Wenn aber keiner mehr an die Firma zahlt, ist sie schnell weg vom Fenster ( Netz ).

Dem _[edit] _, muß man das Handwerk legen. Er kassiert von Leuten Beträge. aber wenn er zahlen soll, stellt er sich taub. 

Tom 161166, wartet immer noch auf die Erstattung seinen RA Ausgaben. Erst strebt P. 0  einen Prozess an, nimmt dann die Klage zurück und stellt sich auch taub. Aber das Gericht UND tOM 161166; werden ihre Kosten schon bekommen.

Je mehr Leute über die Praktiken von P. 0  lesen, desto größer wird die Zahl derer, die nicht mehr zahlen.

UND DAS IST GUT SO !!!!!!

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Starlotto scheint es richtig gut zu gehen 

Nachdem sie kurzfristig nach London gezogen sind, sind sie jetzt laut Webseite wieder in München.


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...laut Webseite wieder in München.


Was man von vornherein bezweifeln kann. Wozu sonst braucht man z. B. eine 0700er Telefonnummer?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

Jetzt muss man für Anfragen bei Starlotto auch noch bezahlen. Da die 0190er Nrummern zum Jahresende abgeschaltet wurden, ist es wohl eine neue Masche an Geld zu kommen.

Wenn man sich per Kontaktformular an Starlotto wenden möchte, erscheint nach drücken auf den Button senden ein neues Fenster.

Hier wird man gebeten eine 0900er Telefonnummer anzurufen. Dieser Anruf kostet 0,99 €. Mann bekommt eine PIN Nr. und erst jetzt wird die Anfrage an Starlotto weitergeleitet.

Damit hat man eine neue Einnahmequelle für Kunden gefunden, die mit Starlotto nicht zufrieden sind. Denn jede Nachfrage, kostet 0,99 €, da die PIN Nr. immer neu erfragt werden muss


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2006)

...womit sich die Nachfrage aus Gründen der Billigkeit wohl erübrigt hat.


----------



## UlliZ (6 Januar 2006)

*Dialog Tippsystem*

Tja, *starlotto *scheint sich in *bester Gesellschaft *zu befinden. Lest selbst :evil: : 

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/01/06/520351.html

 (aus dem Hamburger Abendblatt zitiert) :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

_Zitat gelöscht , falls kein On-Line Link vorhanden , gibt es Copyright Probleme
modaction _

--- den link eingefügt 09.01.2006 17:57 ---


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*Starlotto*

Hallöchen,

es ist wirklich erschreckend zu sehen, was über Starlotto für negative Berichte hier zu lesen sind.
Ich und meine Freundin haben ebenfalls sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma.
Meine Freundin und ich haben die 6-monatige Clubmitgliedschadt fristgerecht gekündigt über das Kontaktformular gekündigt. Meine Freundin bekam eine Kündigungsbestätigung per email, ich nicht. Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Zeppelinstr. 71-73 kamen von Starlotto nicht abgeholt wieder zurück. Wenn man faxen möchte, ist es auch äußerst kostenpflichtig, habe im Faxshop 4,50 Euro für ein Fax bezahlt, keine schriftliche Antwort von Starlotto. Die Betreuerin [....] antwortet entweder sehr verspätet oder gar nicht. Auch wenn ich selbst keine Kündigungsbestätigung bisher bekommen habe, in Rechnung wird mir auch nichts mehr gestellt von Starlotto.
Um was es mir hauptsächlich geht in der Sache Starlotto:
Ich habe im Juli 2005 den Wochenpreis im Quiz,  TFT-Bildschirm gewonnen, aber bis heute trotz zahlreicher Anfragen über das Kontaktformular keinen TFT-Bildschirm und diese [ ... ] kümmert sich um rein gar nichts. Zweimal hat sie auf meine Anfrage zum Gewinn TFT-Bildschirm geantwortet, sie kümmert sich darum oder nächste Woche kommt wieder eine Lieferung, seitdem sind 3 Monate vergangen.
Satte 200,- Euro habe ich investiert über Telefonrechnung um den TFT-Bildschirm im Quiz als Wochenpreis zu gewinnen, ich habe diesen auch gewonnen, aber keinen bekommen. Zudem ich alle 6 monatigen Beiträge an Starlotto an eine Bank in Spanien bezahlt habe.
Die kleinen Preise, Tagespreise wurden mir teilweise erst nach Anfragen
zusendet: Girotwister ( Wert ca. 20 Euro ) CD Pacha ( Wert ca. 15-20 Euro )
Was beim Quiz auffällt: Es gibt angebliche Stammspieler, die immer vertreten sind und jede Woche dieses Quiz spielen. Bei den vielen 
Beschwerden die über Starlotto vorliegen, soll sich jeder selbst seinen Reim daraus ziehen, ob es wirkliche Stammspieler geben kann, wenn doch eine solche Masse an Menschen sehr unzufrieden sind mit Starlotto.
[ ... ] hat übrigens nur immer sehr schnell, innerhalb von einer halben Stunde geantwortet, wenn es für mich darum ging als Kunde und ehemaliges Clubmitglied Starlotto Geld für das Quiz zu investieren. Wenn ich Probleme mit der Bezahlmöglichkeit hatte, die Antwort von [ ... ] kam schnell und unverzüglich über das Kontaktformular per email. Möchte man seinen Preis haben, hat [ ... ] keine Zeit, ist überlastet, es sind einige Mitarbeiter krank und Anfragen dauern darum länger zur Beantwortung.
Das Problem ist nur [ ... ], antwortet gar nicht mehr auf irgendwelche Anfragen, bin ja auch kein Clubmitglied mehr. Ich habe diese Manuela übrigens nie schriftlich beleidigt, war immer sachlich. Zudem ich nach Nichtzusendung des Gewinns TFT-Bildschirms seitens Starlotto auch kein Quiz mehr dort gespielt hatte.
Hat jemand Informationen ob es rechtliche Möglichkeiten gibt, meinen Gewinn TFT-Bildschirm einzuklagen ? Es geht mir ums Prinzip !

Mfg. Chris

_Namen editiert  vgl NUB DeJu Mod._


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*Starlotto*

Bei Starlotto gibt es eine neue. [ ... ], hat wohl die Kunden von [ ... ] übernommen, denn meine "persönliche Betreuerin", war [ ... ].

Zu der nichtübersendung deines Gewinnes, kann ich nur sagen: Typisch Starlotto. Wenn die auszahlen sollen, oder Gewinne ausliefern sollen, gibt es immer Schwierigkeiten.
Aber bei Androhungen, sind die immer schnell bei der Sache.
Wenn man mal durchs Netz surft, sieht man einige " Gewinner " auf anderen Seiten auch als Gewinner. Das ist doch eigenartig, oder ?
Man müsste, vielleicht durch eine Gerichtsverhandlung, rausbekommen, wer diese Gewinner sind.

Ich würde bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München 1, 80097 München, Tel.: 089/55974735 Anzeige wegen Betruges stellen. Es liegen dort schon Aktenzeichen vor.

Auch kannst Du dich bei der Gruppe von Tom 161166 anmelden. Dort sind z.Zt. 38 Personen registriert.  Hier bekommst du immer die neusten Nachrichten über Starlotto zugesand. Um die Adresse zu bekommen, klicke bei einem alten Beitrag von mir auf www. Dann kommst Du auf meine Homepage und dort im Menü klicke auf Starlotto.

_Namen editier, vgl NUB DeJu / Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*Re: Starlotto*



			
				Sakra 2005 früher Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Starlotto gibt es eine neue. [ ... ], hat wohl die Kunden von [ ... ] übernommen, denn meine "persönliche Betreuerin", war [ ... ].



Die Mitarbeiterin mit dem Namen "[...]" ist nicht "neu", ich habe von ihr schon im Juli 05 eine Mail bekommen.

Übrigens habe ich -mit etwa 6 Monaten Verspätung- Ende letzen Jahres tatsächlich meine Gewinnsumme von knapp 50 Euro ausgezahlt bekommen. Habe ich ja selber schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt... :roll: 

Gruß, G.


----------



## Sakra (3 Februar 2006)

*Starlotto*

Jetzt trifft es P.E. und Starlotto aber knüppeldick. *[...]*

* Weiß jemand hier im Forum, ob Starlotto ein deutsches Konto hat ?*



*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Sakra (3 Februar 2006)

*Sakra*

Warum mein Beitrag editiert wude, kann ich nicht verstehen.

_Edit_

Also, sind das keine "nicht bewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptung". Ich werde nicht´s schreiben, was ich nicht auch beweisen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

zum quiz was auffällt die leute die ienmal nen preis gewonnen haben spielen nie wieder wiel sie merken das sie *[...]* werden

*[An markierter Stelle editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Keine Fäkalsprache ...]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## BenTigger (4 Februar 2006)

*Re: Sakra*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Warum mein Beitrag editiert wude, kann ich nicht verstehen.
> 
> _Edit_
> 
> Also, sind das keine "nicht bewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptung". Ich werde nicht´s schreiben, was ich nicht auch beweisen kann.



Wir haben hier keine Beweise deiner Tatsachenbehauptung vorliegen. Ergo sind das für uns unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen.


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

*starlotto*

Die netten leute von starlotto wollen von mir und einigen kollegen insgesamt gut 2000 euro wg. angeblicher mehrfachtips und nerven seit monaten mit mails und briefen. bin schon in der starlotto freunde gruppe.
kann ich nur empfehlen.
noch eine kleine info von wg. deutschem bankkonto und ansprechpartner:

Vertretungsberechtigter Geschäftsführer:
....

Inhaltlich Verantwortlicher gemäß § 6 MDStV:
.....

Handelsregister: München, HRB 141059
Finanzamt: München, 823/45648 
Firmennummer der Dt. Bundesbank: 11-03428729

_persönliche Daten gelöscht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

*Re: starlotto*



			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> 2000 euro wg. angeblicher mehrfachtips


Was heißt das, was sind in Deinem Fall Mehrfachtips? Gemäß Teilnahmebedingungen darf jeder Spieler nur einmal am Tag tippen.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

Ein interessantes Kontaktformular hat man bei Starlotto. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird jede Anfrage über das Kontaktformular (andere Möglichkeiten werden ausgeschlossen) kostenpflichtig gemacht:





> Preis pro Anfrage: Euro 1,49
> Verbindungsdaten werden gespeichert.


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

genauso-lies dir mal die ganzen 18 seiten hier durch dann findest du auch einiges zum thema mehrfachtips. (grüße an franzhofer) oder gib auf google mal die begriffe "starlotto" und z. b. "forderungen" ein. wenn man nach der firma bei google in zusammenhang mit dem begriff "betrug" sucht findet man auch eine menge seiten-z.b. 201 erfahrungsberichte bei ciao.de.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

*Re: starlotto*

Ich kenne die 18 Seiten. Was mich aber interessiert ist Deine Aussage:





			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> ....starlotto wollen von mir und einigen kollegen insgesamt gut 2000 euro wg. angeblicher mehrfachtips ....


 und die damit einher gehende Behauptung von Zusammenhängen, die sich mir nicht erschließen will. Wenn Starlotto eine Forderung an Dich und Deine Kollegen hat, dann ist die doch entsprechend begründet  - kannst Du das etwas näher erläutern?


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

auf den agb der firma heisst es, dass pro person pro tag nur ein tip abgegeben werden darf-soweit so gut. diese firma bezichtigt aber immer wieder leute des betrugs/betrugsversuches wenn von einer ip-adresse mhrere tips abgegeben wurden z.B. über einen firmenserver mit nur einem internetzugang oder wenn von einem heimpc  2 tips abgegeben wurden. 
wer vor dem pc sitzt können sie nicht wissen - bezichtigen die leute trotzdem und stellen horrende forderungen-auch auf den 18 seiten gibt es mehrere geschädigte z.b. franzhofer.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

Ahh, jetzt fällt der Groschen! Für die Starlottoleute ist das doof, somit entgehen denen Spieler, wenn sie sich lediglich an der IP-Adresse orientieren. Für die Spieler aus einer Firma heraus ist das natürlich auch nicht angenehm, denn wegen der Spielregeln und dem ungünstigen IP-Filter kommt bei diesem Beispiel immer nur ein Spieler in den Genuss der täglichen Tipabgabe. Passend hierzu gibt es nebenan einen Thread, der sich mit Leistungsbezug aus Firmennetzwerken beschäftigt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137865#137865

Blos, wie sieht die Begründung aus, die Starlotto für die 2000-€-Forderung aufstellt? Zu erklären, dass aus einer Firma gespielt wurde und die IP tatsächlich von mehreren Spielern verwendet worden ist, kann Starlotto nicht widerlegen. Wenn Starlotto nun eigene Forderungen mit einem bisherigen Spielgewinn verrechnet, dann solltest Du Dich an einen Anwalt wenden, der Dir den Gewinn erstreitet. Dass niemand so recht weiß, wer sich hinter der Briefkastenanschrift in München verbirgt, erschwert natürlich diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

starlotto hat allen mitspielern(teils von mir geworben) alle tipabgaben mit je einem euro in rechnung gestellt, aus erspielten punkten die im quizz eingesetzt wurden  die quizzabgaben in rechnung gestellt, die gewonnenen artikel in rechnung gestellt, kontosperrung pro mitspieler mit 14,50 euro in rechnung gestellt, mahngebühren etc. - insgesamt kommt da eine sehr hohe summe zusammen-wenn sie das bei 100 mitspielern machen kommt man auf eine überschlag von 200 000 euro-wenn nur einige auf die drohungen hin das geld nach spanien überweisen kann man sich dort ein schönes leben machen ohne überhaupt eine entsprechende leistung geliefert zu haben.(wie man auf den genannten webseiten sieht soll starlotto ja auch hauptgewinne trotz gewonnener gerichtsverhandlungen z. b. hauptgewinn 6er von 2001, quizzgewinne, etc. nicht auszahlen).
habe mit den leuten die jetzt zahlen sollen schon probleme und starlotto geht auf keinerlei erklärungsversuche ein-wahrscheinlich wird es wohl irgendwann zu einer verhandlung kommen da wir nicht gewillt sind zu zahlen, starlotto die vorwürfe nicht beweissen kann und wir uns keiner schuld bewusst sind.
kann nur raten finger weg von diesem verein.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

tahina schrieb:
			
		

> - alle tipabgaben mit je einem euro in rechnung gestellt
> - aus erspielten punkten die im quizz eingesetzt wurden die quizzabgaben in rechnung gestellt
> - die gewonnenen artikel in rechnung gestellt
> - kontosperrung pro mitspieler mit 14,50 euro in rechnung gestellt
> - mahngebühren etc.


Bei 1. frage ich mich, ob sich die Teilnahmebedingungen geändert haben, denn die schreiben heute:





			
				Starlotto schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tippabgabe ist  KOSTENLOS und ganz einfach: Pro Tag darf jeder Teilnehmer einen Tipp abgeben. Hierzu wählt man 7 aus 49 möglichen Gewinnzahlen. Für die richtigen Gewinnzahlen gibt es  Euro 100.000,-. Samstags spielen Sie sogar um Euro 1,0 Mio. Weitere Gewinne gibt es schon ab "3 Richtige". Zusätzlich nimmt jeder Tipp unabhängig von den Gewinnzahlen an der Verlosung weiterer Sachpreise teil. Bitte beachten Sie auch die auf der Hauptseite angezeigten Sonderpreise - auch hieran nehmen die abgegebenen Tipps teil. Auf Wunsch kann eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung zu Euro 0,15 gebucht werden.


Kann es sein, dass zusätzlich zum Spiel noch andere kostenpflichtige Leistungen bestellt wurden?





			
				Starlotto schrieb:
			
		

> Nutzt der Teilnehmer kostenpflichtige Angebote, etwa Club oder Quiz, so werden diese Kosten dem Teilnehmer belastet. Der aktuelle Kontostand wie auch eine detaillierte Auflistung der Buchung auf dem Teilnehmerkonto werden dem Teilnehmer unter dem Menüpunkt "Mein Konto" zur Verfügung gestellt.






			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sie das bei 100 mitspielern machen kommt man ...


Ist dem so oder ist das nur eine Vermutung?




			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf die drohungen hin das geld nach spanien überweisen...


Wer droht mit was, die von Starlotto? Oder bekommst Du (und Deine Kollegen) womöglich nur E-Mails oder Briefe mir ruppigen Texten? Hat sich der Inkassodienst aus Strarnberg (oder gar ein anderer) schon mal bei Dir gemeldet?




			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> ....kann man sich dort ein schönes leben machen ohne überhaupt eine entsprechende leistung geliefert zu haben....


Rechnung stellen kann jeder jedem. Ob die jedoch rechtmäßig ist und dann auch bezahlt wird, unterliegt dem unternehmerischen Risiko des Forderungsstellers und hängt an der beweisbaren Willensbekundung der Vertragspartner - Starlotto muss im Zweifelsfall nachweisen, dass seine Forderung zu Recht besteht.




			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> starlotto ja auch hauptgewinne trotz gewonnener gerichtsverhandlungen z. b. hauptgewinn 6er von 2001, quizzgewinne, etc. nicht auszahlen)...


Was für gerade Deinen Einzelfall unerheblich ist. Die Gerüchteküche sollte hier geschlossen haben.




			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe mit den leuten die jetzt zahlen sollen schon probleme...


Das ist für Dich sicher unerfreulich und unangenehm. Doch alle Leute haben die AGB für IHR EIGNES Spiel zur Kenntnis genommen und da muss jeder Mitspieler selbst mit zu recht kommen. Wie war das damals eigentlich - wie hast Du die anderen geworben? Du musst damals davon schon ganz schön überzeugt gewesen sein.




			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> starlotto geht auf keinerlei erklärungsversuche ein-wahrscheinlich wird es wohl irgendwann zu einer verhandlung kommen ...


Das ist schon möglich, dazu müssen sie aber selbst ein Verfahren anstrengen und dort die Karten auf den Tisch legen. Dass Sie Dir nicht antworten, ist Taktik! Warum sollten Sie auch, das kann jeder machen wie er will.




			
				tahina schrieb:
			
		

> starlotto hat die gewonnenen artikel in rechnung gestellt...


Soll das heißen, Du sollst Deinen Gewinn (den Du sicher gar nicht bekommen hast) selbst bezahlen?


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

starlotto hat nchträglich alle von uns gemachten tips und quizzabgaben kostenpflichtig gemcht(wohl nicht mit 1 euro sondern 0,40 euro:

11. Ausschluss

Starlotto behält sich vor, einzelne Teilnehmer von dem Gewinnspiel auszuschließen, sofern dies begründet ist. In groben Verstößen gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen kann dies auch rückwirkend nach der Ziehung erfolgen. Als grober Verstoß gilt hierbei unter anderem aber nicht ausschließlich die Benutzung mehrerer eMail-Adressen oder mehrfacher Anmeldungen unter unterschiedlichen Namen oder Benutzung von sogenannten Strohmännern mit dem Ziel pro Tag mehr als einen Tipp abzugeben oder die Tippabgabe durch Dritte oder die Benutzung von Computerprogrammen (Robots) zur automatisierten Tippabgabe. Ausgeschlossen werden auch Teilnehmer, die versuchen, den Ablauf des Gewinnspieles oder die einwandfreie Funktion des Internetangebotes von Starlotto zu beinträchtigen oder zu beinflussen oder Mitarbeiter von Starlotto bedrohen, beschimpfen oder belästigen. Ein nach diesen Regeln berechtigter Ausschluss ist mit Euro 14,50 pro Teilnehmerkonto kostenpflichtig. Dabei ist für jede erfolgte Tippabgabe ein Schadenersatz und Strafgebühr in Höhe von Euro 0,40 sofort fällig. *Starlotto behält sich vor, bereits eingelöste Gewinne zurückzufordern, bei Sachgewinnen wird der Warenwert, bei Gutscheinen der Gutscheinbetrag, berechnet. Ebengleiches gilt für eingelöste Gutscheine, deren Wert zurückgefordert werden kann. Dazu zählen insbesondere auch bei Tippabgaben gewährte Quizfreispiele. *Es liegt an dem Teilnehmer einen geringen Schaden nachzuweisen.

Wie soll man das nachweisen-und wie wollen die was nachweisen-
es scheint einfach so, dass gewinne und auszahlungen nicht immer stattfinden abe rbei verdacht sofort mit mahnungen etc. gearbeitet wird-nach diesen mahnungen kann man diskutieren so viel man will die lassen sich auf nix ein


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

kostenpflichtiges wurde nicht in anspruch genommen


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

bisher noch keine inkassobriefe-und von wg. vermutungen, das nicht ausgezahlt wird etc. bei sovielen kommentaren im netz kann man ja wohl davon ausgehen dass einige auch den tatsachen entsprechen-und ständig kommen neue dazu-s. z.b. ciao.de bericht eines hauptgewinners-also von gerüchteküche kann da keine rede mehr sein. mittlerweile kann man sich ja nicht mal mehr per email melden weil das ja auch noch kostet-also keine kostenfreie kontaktmöglichkeit da auch briefe nicht beantwortet und nicht abgeholt werden


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

als beispiel nur mal eine email:
wir haben Ihr Teilnehmerkonto vorläufig gesperrt. Es besteht der dringende Verdacht, dass Sie mit mehreren Teilnehmerkonten bei Starlotto spielen bzw. Dritte in Ihrem Namen spielen lassen. Dies ist ein grober Verstoß gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen, der die sofortige Sperrung gerechtfertigt, um im Sinne eines fairen Miteinander zu agieren.

Die Sperrung ist wegen des Verstoßes gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen mit EUR 14,50 kostenpflichtig.

Es ist möglich, dass an Sie ausgegebene Gewinne im Einklang mit den Teilnahmebedingen zurückgefordert werden. Gegebenenfalls erkennen Sie die Höhe dieser Rückforderung bereits in dem nachfolgenden Kontoauszug:

Die letzten 10 Buchungen auf Ihrem Teilnehmerkonto:

Datum Text Betrag 

Kontosperrung
 Gebühr Kontosperre -14,50 EUR  
  Sonstige Belastung
 Rückforderung für 42 Quiz-Freispiele (je Euro 1,00) -42,00 EUR  
  Sonstige Belastung
 Rückforderung für 444 Tippabgaben (je Euro 0,40) -177,60 EUR  
 Sonstige Belastung
 Erstattung Co-Gewinne an Dritte -2,80 EUR  
 Sonstige Belastung
 Rückforderung Gewinne -57,00 EUR  
  Bearbeitung Gewinnauswahl
 Ihr Gewinn: Euro 10,- bei EuroSportWetten.com -0,50 EUR  
  Porto/Versand/Verpackung/Handling
 Ihr Gewinn: Grundstück auf Mond, Mars, Venus -1,90 EUR  
  Bearbeitung Gewinnauswahl
 Ihr Gewinn: Grundstück auf Mond, Mars, Venus -0,50 EUR  
 25.06.2004  Sofortkauf - Gewinnbenachrichtigung -0,15 EUR  

  Kontostand: -292,10 EUR  



Bitte überweisen Sie zur Vermeidung kostenauslösender Weiterungen den oben ausgewiesenen Kontorückstand bis zum 01.11.2005 (es zählt der Zahlungseingang!) auf nachfolgende Bankverbindung:



Innerhalb Europas:
Empfänger: FirstJoy Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, London, SW1V 1BZ, United Kingdom
IBAN: ES4701280580830160000994
BIC / SWIFT: BKBKESMMXXX
Bank: Bankinter S.A.
Paseo de la Castellana, no. 29, 28046, Madrid, Spain

Innerhalb der Schweiz:
Empfänger: Starlotto GmbH
Zeppelinstraße 71-73, 81669 München, Deutschland
Konto: 762286.35
Bankenclearing (BC): 80005
Bank: Raiffeisenbank St. Gallen, Schweiz.35


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

tahina schrieb:
			
		

> .... kann man diskutieren so viel man will die lassen sich auf nix ein


Dann lass es sein. Warte ab, bis womöglich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt und suche Dir blos nicht vorher schon einen Anwalt - das ist schade um´s Geld. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Ihre Forderung vor ein Gericht bringen ist seeeehr gering!

PS: was machst Du nun eigentlich mit Deinem gewonnen Grundstück?  :lol:


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

die sache nervt einfach-ständige emails und briefe und den unnötigen ärger mit den anderen-hast aber logo recht abzuwarten-vor allem weil es scheint, dass die jetzt immer mehr selbst ärger bekommen . solange halte ich mich an das auf andren seiten schon gepostete zitat der verbraucherberatung die einen gültigen vertragsabschlusss mit dieser firma als nicht gegeben ansieht.


----------



## tahina (6 Februar 2006)

lach-das schiess ich auf den mond....................


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2006)

> Innerhalb Europas:
> Empfänger: FirstJoy Ltd.
> 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, London, SW1V 1BZ, United Kingdom
> IBAN: ES4701280580830160000994
> ...



FIRSTJOY LTD.
95 WILTON ROAD
SUITE 3
LONDON
SW1V 1BZ
Company No. 05475194 


Soso...
Hat man dort auch gleich die Gewinnspiellizenz mitgekauft? Dann geht das Mondgrundstück wohl eher den BACH runter... wie heisst der in Kempten? Iller?
Oder es ist ein DreppenWITZ. Die Adresse könnte auch 

 1461 A First Avenue, Suite 360
New York, NY 10021

oder

 Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai
United Arab Emirates

lauten, wäre die gleiche Baustelle. Immer wieder...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

*AGB's*

Yipeeeh! Heute bekam ich meine erste Mahnung von Starlotto!

18,50 € + 3,50 € Mahnkosten.

Ich lebe in Großbritannien. Bin auf die Probemonats Abo dings reingefallen.

Ich wollte schon vorher kündigen, hab's per Email an "Manuela" gemacht und wurde ignoriert. So hab ich es auch ignoriert.

Beim durchsuchen der AGB kann ich auch nichts über Kündigen finden!
_*Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit zu kündigen?*_

Alles in allem liest sich die AGB recht unseriös. 

Mahnung landet im Mülleimer, basta!


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2006)

*Re: AGB's*



			
				Startrottel schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bekam ich meine erste Mahnung von Starlotto! Ich lebe in Großbritannien.


Kam das per Briefpost oder E-Mail?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2006)

@startrottel: 
Du könntest Dich ja aus UK an die Firmenregistrierer dieser Firma wenden:

FIRSTJOY LTD.
95 WILTON ROAD
SUITE 3
LONDON
SW1V 1BZ
Company No. 05475194 

das dürften die hier sein (kannst evtl auch allgäuerisch reden):
www.gomopa.net/foren/topic/3281/wsr-whitherspoon-seymour-undamp-robinson-corporation.htm+gomopa+whitherspoon&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1]W*, S* & R* Corp.[/url] 
Division United Kingdom
Customer Care Center
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom
(wsr.biz)

je nach deren (Nicht-)Kooperation könnte man, am besten schon laut denkend während des Gesprächs, eine Beschwerde hier in Betracht ziehen:
http://www.dti.gov.uk/cib/
(UK Ministerium für Handel)


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2006)

Wenn ich das alles hier richtig verstehe, ist diese Starlotto GmbH zwar in München beim Handelsregister eingetragen, ist jedoch nicht wirklich für seine Kunden zu erreichen. Ob eine Gewerbeerlaubnis der LH München vorliegt, bleibt ebenfalls zu prüfen.

Wie schaut´s aus? Da muss es doch Möglichkeiten geben, denen das Wasser von hinten her abzugraben. Einen gefakten Handelsregistereintrag, eine womöglich fehlende (oder falls vorhanden ebenfalls gefakte) Gewerbeanmeldung dürften die Behörden in München doch nicht so ungeprüft durchgehen lassen, oder? Was ist mit dem Finanzamt München? Hat schon mal jemand an Hinweise in Richtung Steuerfahndung gedacht - die ermitteln immer, insbesondere wenn es was zu holen gibt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76628#76628
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95222#95222
und noch ein paar postings dazwischen. Betroffene gab's doch genug, hätten die schon lange mal machen können.
Aber: besser spät als nie

Grüße
a.


----------



## Sakra (11 Februar 2006)

*Starlotto*

Ich habe gestern mal eine Anfrage bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I gestellt. Dort liegen ja Anzeigen vor. 
Habe auch auf die neuen Erkenntnisse hingewiesen. ( Lieferant u.a. )

Mal sehen, wann die Staatsanwaltschaft sich meldet.

Der Firma muss endlich das Handwerk gelegt werden. Aber die Hinweise auf das Finanzamt u.ä. Behörden ist nicht schlecht.

Man muß nur alle Möglichkeiten ausnutzen. P.E. 0  darf nicht mit seiner Masche durchkommen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

@Reducal
Kam diesmal per Post. Per E-mail senden die schon länger Zahlungsaufforderungen. 
Am 08.02 hatten die dann eine Mahnung per E-mail gesandt und per post ist mit 09.02. datiert.
Am Briefkopf ist eine Postfach Adresse und unten die Münchener.
Ich habe gestern nochmal per Email meine Kündigung vom November freundlichst wiederholt und darum gebeten "die unberechtigten Zahlungsaufforderungen" zu unterlassen.
 :evil: Zusatz: "ACHTUNG!!
Falls Sie diese E-mail durch Spamfilter oder irgend ein anderen Grund nicht Erhalten, gilt diese trotzdem von Ihnen als anerkannt und erhalten."
Was die AGB mäßig können kann ich auch. LOL


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2006)

Startrottel schrieb:
			
		

> Kam diesmal per Post.


Nach England? Oder hast Du Deine Wurzeln doch noch hier in D? Wenn das hier Dein fester Wohnsitz ist und Du nur zum studieren/arbeiten auf der Insel bist, solltest Du aufpassen, falls es einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid geben sollte, Du diesem auch widersprechen kannst. Doch so wie man derzeit das Geschäftsgebaren einschätzen kann, wird wohl so eine Zustellung gar nicht erst kommen.


_Gibt es bei diesen ganzen (windigen) Geschäften über´s Internet überhaupt noch gerichtliche Mahnbescheide? Derzeit ist zu bemerken, dass nahezu alle spätestens nach dem dritten Mahnlauf über das Inkasso aufgeben. Ausgenommen davon sind natürlich Abrechnungen über Netzbetreiber und Mehrwertnummern._


----------



## Sakra (13 Februar 2006)

*Starlotto*

_[Unbewiesene oder nicht beweisbare Tatsachenbehauptungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

Mir geht dieses Unternehmen auch schon lange massiv auf den Geist. Ähnliche Sachlage wie bei vielen - nahezu allen - anderen, habe mich angemeldet, habe getippt, habe meine Mutter und meine Frau geworben, haben tlw. über einen Server getippt, tlw. unmittelbar nacheinader und das Resultat ist dasselbe: Mahn-Emails, Mahn-Schreiben, Inkasso-Androhung, Androhung gerichtlicher Durchsetzung etc.

Ich frage mich schon seit einiger Zeit, warum die so lange (mittlerweile schon seit fast einem Jahr) "nur" drohen und mahnen. Wenn doch ein Unternehmen einen berechtigten Anspruch auf Leistungen hat, wird doch in aller Regel zeitnah max. 3x gemahnt, dann kommt ein Mahnbescheid und in letzter Instanz ein Vollstreckungsbescheid.

Das ist doch schon nicht wirklich koscher.

Weiterhin stand (zumindest zu der Zeit, als ich getippt habe) nirgendwo ein Hinweis, dass Verbindungsdaten gespeichert werden. Mittlerweile hat man angeblich sogar meine Verbindungsdaten der letzten mehr als zwei (!!!) Jahre ausgewertet und festgestellt, dass ich, und nur ich alleine (und meine Mutter, und nur sie alleine und meine Frau, und nur sie alleine) die jeweiligen Tipps abgegeben hat. Extrem merkwürdig!

Dürfen die Verbindungsdaten eigentlich ohne Zustimmung oder zumindest ohne einen deutlichen Hinweis darauf, gespeichert werden, in diesem Fall sogar (angeblich) über zwei Jahre?

Ich hatte sogar in dem fraglichen Zeitraum einen Providerwechsel - bekommt man dann nicht auch automatisch eine neue IP?


----------



## tahina (15 Februar 2006)

Normalerweise ändert sich nach jedem einloggen ins internet die ip-adresse-wenn also unterschiedliche leute vom gleichen anschluss spielen würden müssten sie sich vor jeder tipabgabe aus- und dann wieder einloggen-so kämen die tips von unterschiedlichen ips. also wären mehrfachtips von gleichen personen möglich ohne dass die b............ was merken könnten-ist aber total weltfremd. davon auszugehen, dass bei gleicher ip immer derselbe tips abgibt ist allein die anschuldigung des betrugs schon eine frechheit-die müssen das mit etlichen leuten so machen-alles hat keinen beweiswert weder hin noch wieder.


----------



## tahina (15 Februar 2006)

wenn die mahnungen per email kommen gibt es die möglichkeit sich aus dem verteiler austragen zu lassen-es kommt dann auch eine bestätigungsmail. danach haben wir z.b. briefliche mahnungen zurückgeschickt-starlotto berechnet das mit 5 euro-lach-und die nächste mahnung kommt dann per email-trotz austragung:


aufgrund meiner Anforderung hätten sie meine eMail-Adresse (xxxxxxxx) vom Starlotto-Verteiler gelöscht.
sie schreiben
:
Warum wollte ich gelöscht werden? Gäbe es Gründe zur Beanstandung? Für meine Rückmeldung wären sie dankbar, damit Starlotto in Zukunft noch besser werden kann.

Sie erreichen uns per eMail unter 
........................................




Hinweise zum Thema SPAM-eMails:



S.versende grundsätzlich keine eMails an unbekannte Empfänger (SPAM). Sollten ich der Meinung sein, dass ich von Starlotto SPAM erhalten haben, kann dies nachfolgende Gründe haben:

sie schreiben


ein Bekannter hätte mich für Starlotto geworben und dabei Ihre eMail-Adresse in das Starlotto-System eingetragen;

sie schreiben
man habe sich auf der Website eines Kooperationspartners eingetragen und dabei Informationen zu Starlotto angefordert;

sie schreiben
dass es
leider vorkomme  dass jemand fremde eMail-Adressen aus Spaß bei Starlotto einträgt. Sie hätten jedoch keinerlei Möglichkeiten dies zu überprüfen. 



Für den Fall, dass ich der Meinung wäre, SPAM von Starlotto erhalten zu haben, möchten sie sich ausdrücklich entschuldigen. sie tun alles, was technisch zur Zeit möglich ist, um Missbrauch von eMail-Adressen zu unterbinden.






ACHTUNG: Falls ich noch ein Clubpaket oder Abonnement gebucht hätte, solle ich beachten , dass diese Anforderung auf Löschung vom Verteiler keine gleichzeitige Kündigung darstellt. Für eine wirksame Kündigung solle man mitteilen: ausdrücklichen Kündigungswunsch aktiver Pakete über das Online-Kontaktformular (Menü 'Kontakt') 

Wenn ich jedoch mal (wieder) Lust hätte, bei Starlotto mitzuspielen, würde sie sich sehr freuen. ich könnte mein Teilnehmerkonto reaktivieren, indem ich einen Tipp abgeben.

Herzl. Grüße

Manuela vom Starlotto-Team

alleine für die mails nach der austragung könnte man die ver...... gerichtlich belangen-wir sammeln jetzt diese mails und überlegen uns schon was wir damit anfangen........
vielleichtt hilfts einfach diese be........ mit gleichen waffen zu schlagen


----------



## ulryka (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
 ich möchte über die weiteren Erfahrungen mit Starlotto berichten. (Meine ersten beiden Berichte stammen vom April/Mai 2005). Trotz zweier gewonnener Prozesse werden wir von dieser FIRMA immer noch hingehalten. Mein Sohn ist inzwischen mit seinem Jurastudium so weit, dass er nun selbst die Angelegenheit in die Hand nehmen wird. Das muß man sich mal vorstellen: der Gewinn (Rußlandreise) stammt vom November 2001!!!
So bald wir etwas erreichen bzw. erfahren, werde ich darüber berichten.
Gruß  ulryka


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2006)

Dann wäre das > HIER < womöglich was für den Junior. Die Firma an sich ist beim AG München eingetragen, man kann den Verantwortlichen jedoch nicht definitiv bestimmen.

Halte uns bitte weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (15 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma an sich ist beim AG München eingetragen, man kann den Verantwortlichen jedoch nicht definitiv bestimmen.


Wieso nicht? Der 28jährige Stuttgarter W. N. ist doch bei der Starlotto GmbH unter der HRB 141059 beim AG München eingetragen?


_Quelle: Sueddeutsche Zeitung_


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

...da magste Du wohl Recht haben, zumal das Stammkapital nach der "alten Norm" für die Reise des ulryka wohl ausreichend sein dürfte.


----------



## tahina (16 Februar 2006)

Hallo ,

wir haben versucht, Ihnen eine/n Mahnung am xx.xx.2006 an Ihre bei uns gespeicherte Anschrift zuzusenden. Diese Zusendung ist leider fehlgeschlagen und wurde an uns zurückgesandt.

Sie haben die Annahme verweigert. Bitte setzen Sie sich zur Klärung mit uns in Verbindung.

Wir haben Ihr Teilnehmerkonto mit EUR 5,00 belastet.

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## tahina (16 Februar 2006)

und das neuste:

Hallo xxxxx,

in Ihrer Angelegenheit wurde heute eine Akte angelegt. Bitte geben Sie bei künftige Anfragen stets das nachfolgende Aktenzeichen an.

Aktenzeichen: xxxxx

Bei schriftlichen Anfragen, fügen Sie das Aktenzeichen bitte in unserer Anschrift ein:

Starlotto GmbH
AZ: B1601/06
Zeppelinstraße 71-73
81669 München
Deutschland

Sie vereinfachen damit unsere interne Abläufe.

Aufklärung zur Aktenanlage:
Die Anlage einer Akte erfolgt in der Regel zur Vorbereitung einer Zahlungsklage oder Strafanzeige. Wir klären hiermit darüber auf, dass eine Weitergabe von bei Starlotto gespeicherten Daten an Dritte zum Zwecke der Einleitung geeigneter Maßnahmen oder an Ermittlungsbehörden erfolgen kann.

Auskünfte über den Grund der Aktenanlage erteilt Ihnen gerne Ihr(e) Betreuer(in). Für eine Kontaktaufnahme nutzen Sie bitte das Formular im Menü 'Kontakt' auf der Starlotto-Website.< br>
Aktueller Forderungsstand gegen Sie: über EUR -300

Zahlungsinformationen (u.a. auch Bankverbindungen) werden Ihnen angezeigt, indem Sie sich im Menü 'Mein Konto' mit Ihrer eMail-Adresse  einloggen.

Herzliche Grüße

Simone vom Starlotto-Team

Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Anfragen ausschließlich über das Online-Formular (Menüpunkt 'Kontakt') entgegennehmen. Eine Bearbeitung von eMail-Zusendungen findet nicht mehr statt.


ganz klasse find ich, dass die mahnungen enden mit:
seien sie bitte fair und zahlen sie.............


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Februar 2006)

*Starlotto*

Fürchterlich, was da läuft. Und noch fürchterlicher empfinde ich die überlegte Wortwahl und die diversen Aktivitäten, die einzigst dazu geeignet zu sein scheinen, den Forderungsgegener unter Druck zu setzen. Normaler Weise erledigt das ein Inkassobüro, wobei sich hier die Frage stellt, ob die derzeit überhaupt sowas haben?


_Hat schon mal jemand darn gedacht, eine präventive Anfrage an das Polizeipräsidium München und gleichzeitig auch an die StA München I zu richten?_
Man könnte als betroffener Widerspruchsführer z. B. anfragen, ob die Starlotto GmbH tatsächlich Strafanzeigen erstattet und wie deren üblicher Verlauf ist. _Bei so einer Anfrage würde ich ausdrücklich von einer eigenen Strafanzeige absehen und lediglich den Sachverhalt schildern._ Als Antwortziel sollte man einen Termin setzen (z. B. vier Wochen).
Gerade in München ist bürgernahe Sachbearbeitung gaaaanz groß geschrieben und als Antwortgeber könnte ich mir die Pressestelle oder auch gleich den Herrn Präsidenten vorstellen - niemals jedoch einen Sachbearbeiter, denn der darf keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## Hercule Pendant (20 Februar 2006)

Mach du dass doch, Rüdiger, du hast doch richtig Ahnung!!! ich kann so was nicht und ich weiss nicht ob andere sich dass trauen. aber wenn du dass machst hat dass bestimmt Erfolg!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Februar 2006)

Nein, da ich selbst nicht betroffen bin, hält sich mein Interesse dahingehend in überschaubaren Grenzen.


----------



## Sakra (20 Februar 2006)

*Starlotto*

Also ich habe letzte Woche eine Anfrage an die Staatsanwaltschaft München I gestellt.

Mir sind die Aktenzeichen bekannt, unter denen die Klagen laufen.

Leider läßt sich die StA München jetzt schon ein Jahr Zeit, etwas zu unternehmen. (Solange bestehen die Anzeigen schon )

Bis jetzt hat die StA - mit Schreiben vom06.07.2005 - nur mitgeteilt, dass die Ermittlungen noch nicht abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Hercule Pendant (20 Februar 2006)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, da ich selbst nicht betroffen bin, hält sich mein Interesse dahingehend in überschaubaren Grenzen.



Schade    (also schade dass du nicht interesse hast, gut dass du nicht betroffen bist!)  . 

bestimmt  hätte es wass gebracht wenn jemand mit ahnung da hingeschrieben hätte!!


----------



## tahina (21 Februar 2006)

und heute wieder:
trotz bestätigung dass ich aus dem emailverteiler ausgetragen wurde-die email kommt also gg. mein einverständnis:

Ihr Konto bei Starlotto weist leider einen Rückstand auf, und zwar in Höhe von

fast 400 EUR

Für diese Zahlungsaufforderung berechnen sie 4,00 EUR und über 4,00 EUR Zinsen. Dieser Betrag ist in dem oben angezeigten Rückstand bereits enthalten und wurde Ihrem Teilnehmerkonto belastet.

Wir dürfen Sie bitten, diesen Rückstand bis zum

28.02.2006

auszugleichen.

 und es kommt noch besser:


Sie wären mir für einen zeitnahen Ausgleich sehr dankbar und hoffen, dass keine weitere kostenpflichtige Aufforderung zur Zahlung notwendig sein wird. Um einen zukünftigen Kontorückstand zu verhindern, empfehle sie mir, einen höheren Betrag als den fälligen einzuzahlen - meinTeilnehmerkonto steht dann im Haben.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

[ironie]Womöglich stimmt eine dauerhafte Gehaltsabtretung gnädig.   [/ironie]


----------



## tahina (21 Februar 2006)

abtreten würde ich denen gerne was......


----------



## tahina (21 Februar 2006)

mein kollege sagt grade er hätte dieselbe email-mit knapp 500 euro betrag eingeschlossen über 5 euro zinsen und 4 euro bearbeitungsgebühr und damit diese woche mit den 10 euro kosten für zurückgesandten brief über 19 euro mehr zu bezahlen-so gehts eigenlich wöchentlich


----------



## Sakra (21 Februar 2006)

*Starlotto*

Bei mir hat sich ein RA gemeldet, der - im Namen seiner Mandantin - Geld von P.E. haben möchte. Er hat ihn unter der ihm bekannten Adresse in München nicht erreicht. ( Nicht Zeppelinstr. ) Unter der Zeppelinstr. befindet sich ja nur seine Domiziladresse. Die Firma die diese Adresse anbietet, ist aber total seriös. Die wissen vielleicht garnicht, wieviel Schindluder mit Ihrer Adresse getrieben wird.

Auf der einen Seite verlangt er Geld von seinen Kunden, aber selber bezahlt er seine Rechnungen nicht. Warum soll man dann an ihn ( unberechtigter Weise ) bezahlen ???

Auch die Seite seiner "Stiftung" hat er total erneuert. Kein Hinweis mehr auf Hilfe für Kinder. Nur er grinst noch auf der Seite. Das zeigt, was man von ihm halten kann. ( soll )


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo
Ich bin leider auch ein Opfer von Starlotto. Ich hatte mich auch fürs kostenlose Spiel angemeldet. Ich hatte dann letztes Jahr im März einen Gyrotwister gewonnen. Den habe ich dann auch erhalten. Jedoch bekam ich im April 2005 plötzlich eine email, dass ich bitte die Portogebühren zahlen solle (3-4 Euro). Ich habe die dann natürlich nicht bezahlt. Nach ca einem Monat bekam ich wieder eine email, dass mein Clubbeitrag fällig sei und ich bitte 12.50 Euro auf mein Teilnehmerkonto überweisen solle. Ich hatte mich aber keinesfalls für eine Clubmitgliedschaft angemeldet. Danach kamen lauter Mahnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen. Aus angst hatte ich dann auch einbezahlt. Ich habe eine Kündigung verlangt aber die meinten, dass ich eine Mitgliedschaft bis Februar 2007 gebucht hätte. Jetz habe ich heute eine Mahnung bekommen und falls ich nicht zahlen sollte, würden die das Ganze zu einem gerichtlichen Inkasso weiterleiten. Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Ich kann mir eine Anwalt nicht leisten. Ich komme übrigens aus der Schweiz. Weiss vieleicht jemand, an wen ich mich hier wenden soll? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe :-(


----------



## Sakra (2 April 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Siehe Dir mal in aller Ruhe die Beiträge auf den Seiten an. Wen hat Starlotto schon einmal vor Gericht gezogen ?

Als sie es bei Thomas  versucht haben, haben sie die Klage schnell zurück genommen. Warum wohl ??

Nur gegen einen Mahnbescheid, musst Du sofort Einspruch einlegen. Das erfordert aber keine Kosten für Dich. Erstmal muss Starlotto die Kosten übernehmen.


----------



## Sakra (6 April 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Gebe unter Google folgendes ein:
Verbraucherschutz in der Schweiz

Dann bekommst Du Seiten des Verbrauerschutzes, der in der Schweiz tätig ist, angezeigt. Setze Dich mit der Organisation in Verbindung und weise auch auf dieses und andere Foren hin.

Außerdem kannst Du bei Google - Starlotto+Betrug" eingeben. Dann hast Du einige Seiten zu lesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

konsum.ch
konsumentenschutz.ch/content/ueberuns_sks_grundsaetze.html


----------



## tahina (24 April 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Die neusten nachrichten sind der hammer-bin gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hey Dino,
ich weiss ja nicht ob Du blind bist oder was auch immer mit starlotto zu tun hast, dass Du die so verteidigst.
Auch Du solltest in der lage sein, bei google mal "starlotto" und [.......] einzugeben und die Ergebnisse zu lesen, auch auf Plattformen wie Ciao.de und ähnlichen habe ICH noch nichts wirklich positives über diese [.........] aus München gelesen.
_
Zwei Wörter entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Heine (28 Mai 2006)

*Starlotto-AGB*

Servus!

Da die Starlotto-Herrschaften nun auch mein Bestes wollen, muß ich mich zwangsläufig mal mit deren [......] beschäftigen und möchte hier einige Gedanken zu den AGB äußern.

Ich halte die Starlotto-AGB in einigen Teilen für sittenwidrig und von vornherein unwirksam. Konkret geht es z.B. um diese Passagen:

A) "Die Tippabgabe muss selbsttätig erfolgen."
Hierdurch werden z.B. Behinderte (Blinde etc.) vom Mitspiel ausgeschlossen. Dies kollidiert eindeutig mit dem Antidiskriminierungsgesetz! Man übertrage dies einmal auf das staatliche Lotto: Kinder dürften also für ihre gehbehinderten Eltern keinen Lottoschein zur Annahmestelle bringen. Unvorstellbar!

B) "Durch die Teilnahme wird kein einklagbarer Anspruch auf die Auszahlung der Gewinne begründet."
Falsch! Schutz gegen unseriöse Anbieter von Gewinnspielen bietet der seit dem 1. Juli 2000 geltende § 661a BGB: 
"Ein Unternehmer, der Gewinnzusagen oder vergleichbare Mitteilungen an Verbraucher sendet und durch die Gestaltung dieser Zusendung den Eindruck erweckt, daß der Verbraucher einen Preis gewonnen hat, hat dem Verbraucher diesen Preis zu leisten." 

C) "Es liegt an dem Teilnehmer einen geringen Schaden nachzuweisen."
Hier wird die Beweislast unzulässigerweise umgekehrt. Wer glaubt, einen Schaden erlitten zu haben, muß dies beweisen. Es ist in einem Rechtsstaat nicht die Aufgabe des Beschuldigten, seine Unschuld zu beweisen!

D) "DER RECHTSWEG IST AUSGESCHLOSSEN"
Völliger Unfug; der Rechtsweg läßt sich nicht durch eine Formulierung ausschließen.

Man sollte davon ausgehen, [......]

Tschö,
der Heine.

_Ein Wort und eine Passage vorsichtshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Starlotto-AGB*



			
				Heine schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> A) "Die Tippabgabe muss selbsttätig erfolgen."
> Hierdurch werden z.B. Behinderte (Blinde etc.) vom Mitspiel ausgeschlossen. Dies kollidiert eindeutig mit dem Antidiskriminierungsgesetz! Man übertrage dies einmal auf das staatliche Lotto: Kinder dürften also für ihre gehbehinderten Eltern keinen Lottoschein zur Annahmestelle bringen. Unvorstellbar!



Naja, etwas zu einfach gedacht.
[ir]
Ich werde mich mal selbst anzeigen, weil ich aktiv gegen das Antidiskriminierungsgesetz verstoße. Ich habe keine Klingel mit Blindenschrift so das kein Blinder lesen kann, welchen Klingelknopf er drücken muss, wenn er mich sprechen möchte, noch habe ich Rampen an den Treppen, mit denen Rollstuhlfahrer in meine Wohnung gelangen können.

Auch arbeite ich an einer Totowettannahme beim Pferderennen und nehme von Kindern keine Wettscheine an, da ich sonst gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz verstoße. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal eine Gesetzesänderung fordern, da ja nun gelähmte und Gehbehinderte sich selbst oder einen anderen Erwachsenen an den Schalter bemühen müssen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Man kann sich viel Unsinn zusammenschreiben, das vorne und hintern keinen Halt hat. Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund der Lottodingenskirchens, aber deine Gedanken-Argumente für etwas Sittenwidriges zeugen von einer extrem verqueren Denkweise 
[/ir]


----------



## Heine (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Starlotto-AGB*

Hi BenTigger!

Nun, daß Du keine Klingel mit Blindenschrift hast, kann ich sicherlich verzeihen. Problematisch würde es allerdings, wenn Du sozusagen "Klingel-AGB" veröffentlichen würdest, nach denen nur jeder Deiner Besucher selbst Deinen Klingelknopf drücken und sich nicht helfen lassen darf.
Des weiteren gibt es auch volljährige Kinder...

Ich halte es jedenfalls nach wie vor für sittenwidrig (oder meinetwegen für rechtlich unhaltbar), selbstverständliche Hilfsleistungen per AGB unterbinden zu wollen. 
Vielleicht kann sich ja mal ein Jurist zu dieser Problematik äußern.

Tschö,
der Heine.


----------



## Sakra (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I sind ca. 40 Anzeigen gegen den Geschäftsführer und die Firma aufgelaufen.

Sind das alles "Einzelfälle" ???

Alle die  - unberechtigter Weise - von Starlotto genötigt werden die Rechnungen zu bezahlen, sollten nun auch an die Staatsanwaltschft schreiben.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

...und warum? Glaubst du wirklich daran, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft ihre bisherige Meinung zum Problem ändert? 
Warum eigentlich München? Wenn ich die Sache richtig in Erinnerung rufe, kommt der Initator doch aus dem Raum Stuttgart. Womöglich ist das auch der Grund für die unbefriedigende Handlungsbereitschaft der StA in München.


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Womöglich ist das auch der Grund für die unbefriedigende Handlungsbereitschaft der StA in München.


Wenn auch deren "Handlungsbereitschaft" in Sachen "0137" den nötigen Raum lässt, für Spekulationen über ein tiefergehendes Motivationsdefizit...:unzufrieden: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Sakra (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Der Sitz der "Firma" ist München. Die Adresse von P.E. in Stuttgart ist nur eine Scheinadresse. Briefe kommen zurück mit de Vermerk: Empfänger/Firma unter der genannten Adresse nicht zu ermitteln.

Wenn alle Geschädigten sich bei der StA melden, ist das doch nur besser. [...]

[...]

UND DAS IST GUT SO !!!!!

_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen und Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sakra (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Nach 2 Jahren Kampf, hoffte ich nun endlich Ruhe zu haben und meine Auslagen ersetzt zu bekommen. Aber weit gefehlt.

Nachdem ich leider nie beweisen konnte, dass ich am 10.05.2004 per Briefpost gekündigt hatte, verlangte Starlotto immer Beweise über die Kündigung. Entweder sollte ich eine Kopie des Briefes vorlegen oder eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung über den Vorgang abgeben. Dazu war und bin ich, vor Gericht, immer bereit.
Durch Zufall, bei der Suche nach Versicherungsunterlagen, habe ich dann meine handschriftliche Vorlage des Briefes gefunden. Diesen habe ich dann sofort gefaxt.

Jetzt unterstellt mir Starlotto Betrug. Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Ich hoffe nun, dass Starlotto eine Klage gegen mich anstrebt, damit dieser Sachverhalt dann vor Gericht endlich geklärt werden kann.

Vielleicht ergeben aber auch die Ermittlungen der StA München etwas und ich bekomme dann vielleicht mein Geld.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> .... meine Auslagen ersetzt zu bekommen ...
> 
> Vielleicht ergeben aber auch die Ermittlungen der StA München etwas und ich bekomme dann vielleicht mein Geld.


Bestimmt nicht! Und wenn man Dir irgendwas unterstellt, dann sollten die das auch anzeigen. Mit völlig veralteten Daten und einem Sachverhalt, der von Amts wegen eher nicht interessiert, dürfte hier für niemanden was zu holen sein.


----------



## starlotto-hasser (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

War bei jmd. schon einmal der Gerichtsvollzieher?
Und wieso muss ich bei einem Mahnbescheit beschwerde einlegen? (Vor allem bei wem?)

Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft nix tut, wie wäre es mit dem TV?
Es gibt immer noch genug Leute, die bei Starlotto angemeldet sind und hoffen ihre beim Quizz gewonnenen Preise zu erhalten!
Erreicht man genau die Leute über div. TV-Berichte (wie Bizz, SternTV, Planetopia,...) nicht viel besser?
TV Sender haben ihre Berichte und Starlotto weniger Nutzer und die Staatsanwaltschaft wird unter druck gesetzt...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				starlotto-hasser schrieb:
			
		

> War bei jmd. schon einmal der Gerichtsvollzieher?
> Und wieso muss ich bei einem Mahnbescheit beschwerde einlegen? (Vor allem bei wem?)


Ohne Titel, d.h ohne vorher ergangenes  Gerichtsurteil, steht kein Gerichtsvollzieher 
vor der Tür.
Bei einem *gerichtlichen * Mahnbescheid wird keine Beschwerde eingelegt, 
sondern Widerspruch. Das geschieht durch ein einfaches Kreuzchen und 
zurückschicken innerhalb von 2 Wochen ohne  jede Begründung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

Dann muss der Gegner  vor Gericht beweisen, dass er Ansprüche hat. 
Dies geschieht  nach unserer Kenntniss nie....


----------



## ulryka (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo,
 ich habe bereits vor einiger Zeit über meine Erfahrungen mit Starlotto berichtet ( 2 gewonnene Prozesse!). Inwischen hat der Gerichtsvollzieher einen vollstreckbaren Titel über mehr als 2000 € gegen diese "FIRMA".  Aber er kann nicht tätig werden, weil es diese Adresse in München nicht mehr gibt. Es täte mir in der Seele weh diese "feinen Leute" einfach so davonkommen zu lassen. Weiß vielleicht hier im Forum jemand, wie man an deren tatsächliche Adresse gelangen kann? Ich bin für jede Auskunft sehr dankbar.
Gruß ulryka


----------



## Adele (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@ ulryka

Als ich eben die starlotto-homepage anklickte, erschien folgende Seite  

http://www.denic.de/de/transit-info.html


Vielleicht kann Dir da jemand weiter helfen

Gruss
Adele


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.denic.de/de/transit-info.html
> 
> Vielleicht kann Dir da jemand weiter helfen


Können schon aber wollen wahrscheinlich nicht. Irgendwer hat bei irgendwem die Domain besessen und entsprechend dafür bezahlt. Entweder ohne Umweg direkt bei der Denic oder über einen ISP. Die Denic teilt privaten Personen keine Details mit, auch wenn die ein berechtigtes Interesse hätten.


----------



## Sakra (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München I hat das Verfahren eingestellt.

Es gibt leider nicht genung Beweise um eine Klage zu erheben. So ist das halt in einem Rechtsstaat. P.E. hat in seinen Stellungnahmen alles bestritten und die Anzahl der Anzeigen, müsste man sehen, weil im Internet aufgerufen wurde, diese zu stellen.

Eins ist aber auch festgestellt worden: Die Adresse in München ist und war nur eine Postadresse. Dort gab und gibt es keine Büroräume.

Nach einer Aussage von N.W. aus dem Jahr 2004, gab es auch kein Personal. Nur er, P.E. und M.H. waren die einzigen. Also gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch keine Manuela oder andere "persönliche" Bearbeiter.

Im Abschluß stellt die StA nur fest:
Ob die jeweils geltend gemachten Forderungn tatsächlich zivilrechtlich bestehen, gibt es vor den Zivilgerichten zu klären. Die Abwehr von zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## lapaloma (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Starlotto verlangt nun keine 99 cent mehr für die Nachrichten, komisch oder? und nochwas ist mir aufgefallen, in den "Teilnehmerbed." steht nun folgendes

"Sind umfangreiche Auswertungen notwendig, kann eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von Euro 55,- je Teilnehmerkonto zusätzlich erhoben werden"


....


----------



## deep (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi!

Also ich habe auch ein Prob. Spiele seit Jahren da kostenlos.. null Club nichts! Plötzlich ist mein Konto gesperrt und ich soll knapp 1000€ Zahlen keine Ahnung für was... hätt angeblich mit anderen emails da gespielt was ja totaler Quatsch ist weil die schon seit jahren nicht aktiv sind und ausserdem geworbene Freunde von mir.

Sie haben mir schon Briefe geschrieben nur hab ich meine Adresse da nicht geändert, vergessen bzw, ich wollt es nicht. Die Briefe gehen direkt an Sie zurückt und meine Konto wird jedesmal mit 5 € belastet. Jetzt der HAmmer einem anderem Freund haben sie auch einen Brief geschrieben, er habe auch immer falsche getippt auf anderen Rechnern und soll 300€ bezahlen... 40 cent für jeden falschen Tipp!! Was kann man da tun?

Danke für Antwort schonmal.

p.s.
Kontakt nur per Formular möglich was auch noch Kohle kostet... das ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				deep schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man da tun?


Erstmal die Angelegenheit ordnen. Am frühen Morgen liest sich dein Posting trunken.

Du schreibst, dass du schon jahrelang spielst, weil kostenlos. Jedoch, niemand hat was zu verschenken! Wer ist überhaupt der Anbieter, worum handelt es sich hier?


----------



## deep (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal die Angelegenheit ordnen. Am frühen Morgen liest sich dein Posting trunken.
> 
> Du schreibst, dass du schon jahrelang spielst, weil kostenlos. Jedoch, niemand hat was zu verschenken! Wer ist überhaupt der Anbieter, worum handelt es sich hier?


Oh sry ich mein natürlich Starlotto. War gestern so wütend.


----------



## SEP (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				deep schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könntest du dein weiteres Posting auch noch ein wenig sortieren, damit man eine Chance hat zu ermitteln, was genau dir passiert ist, was dich daran stört und überhaupt?!


----------



## deep (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Was genau passiert ist? Ich weiß es nicht, angeblich hätte ich falsch getippt, wäre mit zwei weitern email Adressen da angemeldet. Was aber totaler Quatsch ist, die emails sind schon seit Jahren nicht mehr aktiv. Eine davon ist die von meiner EX, klar das sie meinen Rechner mit genutzt hatte als wir noch zusammen gewohnt haben, die andere von einem Freund aus Nürnberg, er hat aber nie da gespielt (bzw. nur wirklich eins zwei mal aber von Nürnberg aus) halt nur angemeldet und dann einfach sein lassen.

Nun bekomm hier ständig mails von Manuela und jetzt von Simone mit dem Betreff - Aktenlage. Aktueller Forderungsstand gegen Sie: EUR -996,51!!!

Da ich in der Zwischenzeit umgezogen bin, hab ich meine Adresse bei Starlotto nicht geändert, wie ich jetzt finde, zum Glück. oder?
Zitat:"wir haben versucht, Ihnen eine/n Brief am 28.07.2006 an Ihre bei uns gespeicherte Anschrift zuzusenden. Diese Zusendung ist leider fehlgeschlagen und wurde an uns zurückgesandt.

Bitte teilen Sie uns Ihre aktuelle Anschrift mit.

Wir haben Ihr Teilnehmerkonto mit EUR 5,00 belastet."

und wie gesagt einem anderem Freund von mir der auch bei SL gespielt hat, bekam jetzt einen Brief von SL mit einer Forderung von etwa 300€ wegen falsch tippen von anderen Rechnern, Ich denke genau das ich auch solch einen Breif bekommen sollte nur haben die ja meine neue Adresse nicht.

hoffe es ist jetzt besser verständlich...

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## KatzenHai (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

In gebotener Kürze:

1. Hast du dort Leistungen genutzt, die kostenpflichtig sind? Dann zahle gefälligst auch, selbst wenn dir das ergebnis der Zockerei nicht gefällt.

2. Hast du keine Leistungen genutzt, oder war keine Kostenpflicht ausgemacht -  dann kommt's darauf an, wer wann wem was mitgeteilt oder/und erklärt hat.

Also:
Was gilt jetzt? Welche Verträge sollen bestehen? Was soll der Blödsinn mit den vielen Mailaddies?


----------



## deep (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> In gebotener Kürze:
> 
> 1. Hast du dort Leistungen genutzt, die kostenpflichtig sind? Dann zahle gefälligst auch, selbst wenn dir das ergebnis der Zockerei nicht gefällt.



Nein, niemals! Es war alles kostenlos! man kann da in einem Club beitreten, was ich aber nicht gemacht habe!



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Hast du keine Leistungen genutzt, oder war keine Kostenpflicht ausgemacht -  dann kommt's darauf an, wer wann wem was mitgeteilt oder/und erklärt hat.


 Leistungen? Ich hab da nur täglich meine Tipp abgegeben und mehr nicht, der war Kostenlos.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> Was gilt jetzt? Welche Verträge sollen bestehen? Was soll der Blödsinn mit den vielen Mailaddies?


 Verträge? Ich habe nichts schriftliches.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				deep schrieb:
			
		

> Verträge? Ich habe nichts schriftliches.


Aber du hast dich angemeldet und irgendwann mal dafür eine E-Mail erhalten. Eigentlich hätte darin das Widerrufsrecht und andere Vertragsbestandteile stehen müssen (was ich aber nicht annehme). Ansonsten sollten (gemäß Anbieter) die Teilnahmebedingungen gelten, die da heute z. B. hier zu finden sind: h**p://www.starlotto.de/de/interim/rules.html _(ersetze ** durch tt im Browser)_.

Zur kostenlosen Spielabgabe steht da folgendes: 





> Die Tippabgabe ist  * KOSTENLOS* und ganz einfach: Pro Tag darf jeder                 Teilnehmer einen Tipp abgeben.


Nun wäre es schon interessant, wie du dich angemeldet und was du tatsächlich bestätigt hast. Da das nun aber schon einige Jahre zurück liegt, dürfte das kaum nachvollziehbar sein. Glücklicherweise für dich kann das aber auch der Anbieter nicht 100%ig nachvollziehen sondern nur so argumentieren, wie er es braucht - eine Klärung müsste er per Klage herbei führen. Blos, wer ist er? Es ist hier hinreichend bekannt, dass die Starlotto GmbH überhaupt nicht in München ansässig ist, auch wenn sie dort im Handelsregister eingetragen ist. Es hat sogar schon Spieler gegeben, die selbst geklagt hatten - Vertreter der Firma sind vor Gericht jedoch nie erschienen. Allein daran würde ich meine Wertschätzung über die mahnenden E-Mails von denen festmachen. Dass da mehr, als der heiße Dampf von den Onlineplauderern kommt (eingeschl. den Aktivitäten der berüchtigten Allinkasso), halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Sakra (10 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Wie ja zu lesen ist, hat die StA München I die Ermittlungen eingestellt.

Zu den Behauptungen, mehrmals getipp zu haben, kann ich nur folgendes sagen:
 Dies versucht Starlotto schon seit langer Zeit. Es gibt viele Leute, die das gleiche Problem haben.

Da Starlotto aber klagen müsste, um die Forderung durchzusetzen, würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen. Die scheuen das Gericht, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Dort könnte ihre "Firmenpolitik" ja mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen werden.

In der Einstellungsverfügung ( Seite 3 Abs. 4+5 ) meint die Staatsanwaltschaft München I:

Da die Gesellschaft ferner im Inland keine tatsächlichen Geschäftsräume hat, verspricht auch eine Durchsuchung keine weiteren Ermittlungsansätze.

Ob die jeweils geltend gemachten Forderungen tatsächlich zivilrechtlich bestehen, gilt es vor den Zivilgerichten zu klären. Die Abwehr von zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.

Ich habe, da sie mir Betrug unterstellen, darum gebeten mich zu verklagen. Bis heute ist nichts passiert.

Außerdem, sollte Starlotto erstmal selber seine Rechnungen bezahlen. Ein CD Händler wartet, meines Wissen, immer noch auf die  Bezahlung seiner Rechnung.
Auch eine Autovermietung bei der der Inhaber einen Vertrag geschlossen hat, wartet auf ihr Geld.

Die Adresse in München, ist nur eine Postadresse. Dort gab und gibt es keine Büroräume der " Firma". Auch der bis vor kurzer Zeit genannte Geschäftsführer, ist schon am 31.12.2003 ausgeschieden. Er hat dies selber bei der Polizeidirektion Stuttgart II ausgesagt. 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestand die Firma nur aus 3 Personen. Ob Manuela und Simone wirklich existieren, kann bezweifelt werden.

Mehr Informationen kann man auf meiner Homepage nachlesen. Bitte ein PN senden. Hier ist es nicht erlaubt Adressen anzugeben.


----------



## Sakra (17 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Wenn man sich die "Gewinnerseite" von Starlotto mal genau ansieht, stellt man folgendes fest.

Die "Gewinner" werden immer wieder gezeigt. Nur stehen sie auf den Seiten immer anderer Stelle.

So meint der Betrachter es gibt  v i e l e   Gewinner, was aber so nicht stimmt.

Auch ist eine große Anzahl der Bilder schon älter. Gibt es keine neueren Gewinner ?

Aber so arbeitet Starlotto halt.


----------



## Steve (19 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im Netz gibt es zahlreiche Berichte über diese Firma mit Bürositz in München. Verschicken angeblich unberechtigte Rechnungen.
> 
> Viele behaupten daß die User die Rechnung aus Angst bezahlen, wegen dem scharfen Umgangston in der Mahnung. Auf den AGB's ist jedoch nichts von einer Teilnahmegebühr die Rede wenn man pro tag 1 kostenlosen Lotto-Tip abgibt. Ich spreche vom kostenfreien lotto-tippen, nicht vom CLUB der tatsächlich nicht kostenfrei ist!
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch Probleme mit Starlotto!

Meine Mutter, meine Schwester und ich haben uns bei Starlotto angemeldet und regelmäßig getippt.
Nun bekamen wir alle eine Mail dass wir nicht selber tippen würden mit der Forderungen alle Tippkosten und Gewinne an Starlotto zurück zubezahlen.
Sind zusammen um die 600 €.
Kann uns jmd. einen Tipp geben wie wir auf die Forderung reagieren sollen.
Zahlt so etw. eine Rechtschutz bei etweiligen Streitigkeiten?
Wie hoch sind die Anwaltskosten ungefähr kann mir jmd. weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Chatlover (20 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bzw. wir haben das selbe Problem mit Starlotto!
Ich und meine beiden Brüder haben ebenfalls an den (kostenlosen) Spielen in
den letzten drei Jahren teilgenommen.
Natürlich wurden wir dabei (wie wohl niemand) reich,
bis auf ein Mini Radio (Preis im Handel höchstens 3.- bis 5.- Euro)
und ein paar Freispiele hat keiner was gewonnen. 

Und nun die Überraschung,
vor zwei Monaten bekam jeder von uns über seinen Accont die Nachricht,
sein Teilnehmerkonto wurde gesperrt wegen mehrfach Teilnehmungen
und somit verstoß gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen.
Die Tipps wurden alle über meinen PC abgegeben,
und somit behauptet Starlotto es hätte eine Person unter mehreren Acconts gespielt.Nun verlangt Starlotto von jedem einen Betrag von ca. 500,- Euro
für die letzten Jahre. 

Natürlich sind wir nicht gewillt dieses zu bezahlen,
da wir nicht sehen gegen irgendwelche Bedingungen verstoßen zu haben,
und die Spiele ja (umsonst waren) also keine Clubmitgliedschaft.
Auf Mahnungen per e-mail von Starlotto (Manuela) haben wir nicht reagiert.
Nun haben wir wieder per e-mail eine Nachricht (diesmal von einer Simone)
erhalten,wir möchten Ihnen unsere gegenseitige Postanschrift mitteilen,
da die Briefe als unzustellbar zurück kamen.

Zur Info:wir sind vor 5 Monaten umgezogen,haben aber natürlich längst
bei der Post einen Nachsendeantrag gestellt,und somit hätten eigentlich
die angeblichen Briefe von Starlotto bei uns ankommen müssen.  

Und als Krönung schrieb Starlotto in Ihrem Schreiben noch:

Bitte teilen Sie bis zum 30.08.2006 die korrekte und zustellfähige Anschrift mit.
Sollten Sie die Frist verstreichen lassen, würden wir uns genötigt sehen, die Anlegenheit an eine Anwaltskanzlei mit dem Auftrag, Strafanzeige zu erstatten, abgeben. :scherzkeks: 

Nun meine Frage:
sollen wir unserer neue Anschrift mitteilen?
Und seit wann ist die Änderrung der Anschrift ein Straftatbestand??  

Wir hoffen nur das Bald jemand
dieser [.........] das Handwerk legt. :wall:

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## deep (20 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Chatlover schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich bzw. wir haben das selbe Problem mit Starlotto!
> Ich und meine beiden Brüder haben ebenfalls an den (kostenlosen) Spielen in
> ...


Hallo!

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem wie Ihr! Da ich meine Anschrift nicht geändert habe, wollen Sie mich per mail immer wieder dazu zwingen. Sobald man seine Adresse angibt kommen eh nur Briefe mit Forderungen bis hin zum InKasso. Also ich werd mich nicht mehr melden da, warum auch. Das ganze ist eh nur eine [.........]!!!

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## lapaloma (21 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

also ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es diese Manuela und die Simone nicht wirklich gibt und die nur eingesetzt werden, um den Leuten vorzuspielen, dass es hier um eine "richtige" Firma handelt mit vielen verschiedenen Mitarbeitern und einere eigenen Sicherheitsabeilung die nur zum Wohle der Mitspieler da ist. 

Am Ende ist es vielleicht so, dass dort irgendwo ein Rechner in einem Hinterzimmer steht und eine Person "arbeitet" dort. 

So Spüche wie Aktenlage oder eine Freigabe für die Gerichtliche Durchsetzung ist erteilt etc. soll doch nur den Gegenüber zur schnellen Zahlung bewegen, denn nichts ist doch unbequemer wie Leute die nicht sofort aus Angst zahlen oder?

Ich würde an euer beider Stelle(n) einfach abwarten, dass Ihr vor Gericht gezogen werdet (und dann noch wegen einer Strafanzeige) halte hier bestimmt noch mehrere für sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn dann könnte ja auch vor einem ordenlichen Gericht die Sache mal unterrsucht werden (damit meine ich nicht das Gericht mit Richter P und seinen Schöffen S und M, die sofort die Leute aufgrund imenser Beweislast verurteilen).


Lapaloma Adeeee


----------



## Chatlover (21 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

so heute kam mal wieder zur abwechslung eine e-mail von manuela
mit einer zahlungserinnerung,leider mussten sie dafür 8.- euro mahnkosten
berechnen.Wenn möglich sollen wir bei der bezahlung möglichst einen höheren betrag auf die konten überweisen,damit für ausreichend deckung gesorgt ist.
wir verstehen nur nicht warum wir ein guthaben benötigen,
da wir ja (kostenlos) spieler waren,und bestimmt nicht mehr wieder werden.
also irgendwie müssen die die leute für völlig bescheuert halten,
von uns sieht starlotto jedenfalls weder heute noch sonst irgendwann einen
müden cent,vorher fliest das wasser den berg hoch.......:scherzkeks:


----------



## lapaloma (26 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

oops was ist denn da wieder neues aufgetaucht....

....
" Es unterliegt der Verantwortung des Teilnehmers, einen rechtzeitigen Ausgleich des Teilnehmerkontos herzustellen. Ein negatives Teilnehmerkonto kann zu Einschränkungen der Leistungen führen (etwa bei Tippeintragung, Gewinnauswahl). Bei Zahlungsverzug fallen die gesetzlichen Zinsen an. Für jede außergerichtliche Mahnung werden Euro 3,50 für Porto- und Verwaltungskosten erhoben, soweit der Teilnehmer nicht nachweisen kann, dass ein Schaden nicht oder nicht in dieser Höhe entstanden ist. "
....

Die hören wohl nie auf...


----------



## Steve (28 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Bei uns hat sich wieder was getan!
Nach der Forderung per E-mail bekamen wir, das heißt meine Schwester, meine Mutter und ich Briefe von Starlotto, 
mit dem selben Text wie in der E-mail.

Mal schauen wie es weiter geht !?!


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Steve schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen wie es weiter geht !?!


Womöglich noch ein Brief an jeden von euch und dann noch zwei, drei Schreiben eines Inkassounternehmen. Mehr ist den Starlottorianern die Brieffreundschaft bislang noch bei keinem widerspänstigen Nutzer wert gewese. Das soll heißen, den Anwalt kannste dir duch Lesen des gesamten Thema hier von Anfang an auch sparen (du hattest im ersten Posting danach gefragt).


----------



## Judith (29 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Am Wochenende habe ich mich mit einem Bekannten, der von Beruf Richter ist, über Starlotto unterhalten. Nach Prüfung der AGB und nach ausgiebigem Testen der Starlotto-Site ist mein Bekannter zu folgender persönlicher Auffassung gelangt:

Bedingt durch die Struktur der Website kommt kein korrekter Vertragsschluss mit den Mitspielern zustande. Insbesondere werden Fernabsatznormen und Informationspflichten von Starlotto nicht beachtet. Schon deswegen wären die Starlotto-Forderungen nach Ansicht meines Bekannten abzulehnen.
Insbesondere die „Strafzahlungen“ wegen angeblicher Mehrfachteilnahme erscheinen meinem Bekannten unhaltbar: Eine Klausel, nach der nur jeder Mitspieler höchstselbst seinen Tip abgeben darf, sei ungültig, da sie völlig weltfremd erscheine und geeignet sei, „das soziale Miteinander zu unterlaufen“. Was für ein Deutsch...
Hinzu kommt, daß Starlotto keinerlei technische Maßnahmen ergriffen hat, um z.B. mehrfache Tips von einer IP aus zu verhindern. Dies wäre aber nach Meinung meines Bekannten Mindestvoraussetzung, um die Gültigkeit dieses AGB-Abschnittes überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen. So sei es z.B. auch grob fahrlässig, sein Auto unabgeschlossen und mit Zündschlüssel auf der Straße stehen zu lassen, selbst wenn ein Zettel auf der Hutablage liegt mit Aufschrift „Klauen verboten“. Nach Ansicht meines Bekannten handelt Starlotto also grob fahrlässig, sofern man unterstellt, daß Starlotto Mehrfachtips tatsächlich verhindern möchte. 
Des weiteren stelle sich die Frage der Beweisbarkeit; allein identische IP-Adressen reichen n.M. meines Bekannten vor Gericht keinesfalls aus.

Ausdrücklich möchte ich darauf hinweisen, daß es sich hier um die persönliche Einschätzung eines mir bekannten Richters handelt. Das heißt natürlich nicht, daß seine Berufskollegen zu derselben Beurteilung kommen müssen.

Ich hoffe, Euch trotzdem etwas Interessantes unterbreitet zu haben.
Einen schönen Gruß,
Judith


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@ Judith

Danke für die Einschätzung, auch wenn es *nur* die persönliche ist. Im übrigen gilt dies für alle Statements hier. Sie sind die Meinung des Postenden.
Gilt übrigens auch für mich.


----------



## Sakra (30 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Zu dem Bericht von Judith, kann ich folgendes beitragen:

Warum zieht Starlotto niemanden vor Gericht ? Weil Sie Angst haben,dass Richter die Meinung des Bekannten von Judith ebenso sehen könnten. Einschüchtern und Drohen kann Starlotto sehr gut. Aber die Angelegenheiten vor Gericht klären zu lassen, überlegen die sich sehr gut.

Ein Versuch scheiterte daran, dass Starlotto den ersten Verhandlungstag platzen ließ, da P. E. und der Rechtsanwalt "krank" waren. In nachhinein stellte sich raus, dass der RA sein Mandat niedergelegt hatte. Am zweiten Verhandlungstag ( eine Woche später ) kam zwar eine neue RAin, P.E. hatte aber wieder keine Zeit. Nach einem Telefonat, nahm die RAin die Klage zurück und Starlotto übernahm alle Kosten. ( Einschließlich der RA Kosten der Gegenartei )  Was sollte das ?? Aber so wurde nicht die Arbeitsweise von Starlotto behandelt.

Mir unterstellen Sie Betrug bei meiner Kündigung. Ich bat Starlotto mich zu verklagen. Bis heute haben die nichts gemacht.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Ich bat Starlotto mich zu verklagen. Bis heute haben die nichts gemacht.


Solange die noch genügend Leute finden, die "freiwillig" zahlen, wären sie schön blöd, vor Gericht eine Niederlage zu kassieren, die sich dann noch herumspricht.


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> Mir unterstellen Sie Betrug bei meiner Kündigung. Ich bat Starlotto mich zu verklagen. Bis heute haben die nichts gemacht.


Wie auch? Dazu müsste der Anzeigenerstatter wahrheitsgemäß als Zeuge Angaben über seine Person machen. Das wären Angaben, die auch die ladungsfähige Anschrift betreffen, welche man bislang tunlichst für sich behielt.


----------



## Sakra (30 August 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Laden kann man P.E. ja.  Die StA München I hat ihn ja unter mehreren Adressen erreichen können. So hat er seine Aussagen ja immer schriftlich abgegeben.

1.) Trappentreustr. 39, 2.) Frauenstädtstr. 6, 3.) Landsbergerstr. 302, 4.) Wilhelm-Tellstr. 4, 5) Nauenerstr. 35

In einem Schreiben des PP, K 344 vom 16.12.2004 heißt es:

.... der derzeitige aufenthalt des beschuldigten [......] ist unbekannt, er wurde von der staatsanwaltschaft stuttgart zur aufenthaltsermittlung ausgeschrieben. ........

Die StA München I hatte auch folgende Fragen an P.E.

1) Warum wurden in einer Vielzahl von Fällen ( u.a. H.D.C., T.R. )trotz Kündigung weiterhin versucht, Abbuchungen von den Konten der Kunden vorzunehmen?
Teilweise wurde einfach behauptet die Kündigungen seien erst später wirksam geworden. Es besteht vorliegen der dringende Verdacht, dass Kündigungen geziehlt ignoriert werden. Ebenso besteht der Verdacht, dass Lastschriften trotz Kenntnis der fehlenden Berechtigung initiiert werden?

2) Warum wurde auf Anfragen, Mahnungen etc seitens der Kunden nicht reagiert? Wer hat die (per Telefon, Email oder per Post ) eingehenden Nachrichten bearbeitet? Wie viele Bedienstete arbeiten bei der Starlotto GmbH? Wer betreut den anfallenden Geschäftsverkehr? Wie sind die Zuständigkeiten verteilt? Wo werden die Geschäftsvorgänge bearbeitet?

3) Im Zusammenhang mit dem sog. Benefizjoker sollen angeblich Projekte des DRK, der Diakonie und Brot für die Welt finanziert/unterstützt werden- woher nahm Starlotto GmbH die Berechtigung hierzu, welche Zahlungen wurden geleistet? Warum wussten die betroffenen Unternehmen hiervon nichts?

4) ZU CL Inkasso: Ist RA [.........] dem Beschuldigten persönlich bekannt/verbunden? Mit welchen Unterlagen werden die Vorgänge an das Inkassounternehmen abgegeben?

5) Wie erklärt sich der Beschuldigte, dass es in einer Vielzahl von Fällen zu Beschwerden gekommen ist, weil die angeschriebenen Personen die Leistung nicht in Anspruch genommen haben wollen? Es besteht der Verdacht, dass hier versucht wird, durch Androhung zivilrechtlicher Schritte geschäftsunerfahrene Personen zur Zahlung zu veranlassen. Welchen Vorteil hätten Personen, die sich unter falschen Personalien bei Starlotto anmelden? Ist es überhaupt schon zu Auszahlungen von Gewinnen nachweisbar gekommen(in den AGB wird ein solcher Auszahlungsanspruch gerade geleugnet)?

Wie die Antworten ausgefallen sind, ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Doch muss sich P.E. so raugewunden haben, dass die StA das Verfahren ja eingestellt hat. Aber schon die Fragestellung mach mE klar, dass die Sachbearbeiter auch Zweifel hatten.

Aber Zweifel reichen ja leider nicht aus.

_Zwei Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Alex123 (5 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo, also ich habe mir mit dieser Fa nix zu Schulden kommen lassen. Habe jetzt ein Schreiben einer anwaltskanzlei in Nürnberg und das wurde mir von einer Simone angekündigt, nachdem ich auf die komische Manuela nie reagiert habe. Ich habe nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und hatte das auch nie vor... Das ist aber eine lange Geschichte. Zumindest frag ich mich ernsthaft was ich jetzt mache. Ignorieren kann man das doch nicht einfach, oder?


----------



## Judith (6 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Alex123,

gib doch bitte mal ein paar weitere Informationen (wofür sollst Du zahlen (Kündigung nicht erhalten, Mehrfachtips etc.), was steht im Schreiben der Anwaltskanzlei).

Recherchiere vorsichtshalber auch mal, ob diese Kanzlei wirklich existent ist. Bei den Starlottorianern kann man nie wissen (Stichwort "Manuela"...).

Gruß,
Judith


----------



## Alex123 (6 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Judith, 
ich bin ja froh das sich doch wer für mich (nicht falsch verstehen..:-D ) interessiert. 
Wo fang ich denn an, also es ist nun schon zwei Jahre etwa her, da hatte ich noch einen computer und habe sowas wie Millando usw. gerne mal gespielt. Die sind ja kostenlos. 
Ich weiss nicht woher es kam, aber auf einmal hatte ich ein Angebot (entweder war es Ostern 2004 oder so) das ich Kostenlos !!! 4 Wochen bei Starlotto einfach mit einem Tipp täglich mitspielen konnte. Wenn ich innerhalb von 2 Wochen merke das es mir keinen Spass macht soll ich das einfach SL mitteilen. Das kam mir dann doch nach ein paar Tagen komisch vor... so blöd bin ich dann doch nicht also habe ich 2 mal Per Kontaktformular gekündigt es kam dann einfach keine Antwort .
Also hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht und schriftlich gekündigt auch das war noch innerhalb von den 4 Wochen. Ich erinnere mich das so etwa nach 3 Wochen abgeschickt zu haben.
Nur das ich ja nicht ahnen konnte, das es wohl nie ankommt. 
Es verging dann eine ganze Weile (Woche 6..) da kam auf einmal eine Mail von Manuela.  
Liebe Katja, Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie sind Starlotto Club Mitglied   
Ich dachte mein schwein pfeift, hatte ich doch ordentlich gekündigt. 
Ich habe dann gleich Einspruch erhoben, das ich gekündigt hatte, da kam die lapidare Antwort... ja aber ZU SPÄT... 
Ihre kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft endet im januar 2007.
Ich hatte dann regen Mailzwist mit denen den leider hatte der sch.. PC einen Absturz und dann war mein Ordner mit den ganzen Beweisen weg. 
Die Mahnungen die sie mir dann so gut wie täglich schickte waren ganz schön geharnischt und da ich nicht nur alleine mit meinen 2 Kids bin sondern auch noch fleißig in der Ausbildung stecke, dachte ich erst, ich zahle mal lieber denn meine Beweise das ich gekündigt habe sind ja weg. 
Ich habe dann eine ganze Weile bezahlt, nie was gewonnen sondern ...

man gewinnt nur wenn das Konto so im minus oder so ist, damit man ja wieder einzahlt.. ist mir so aufgefallen. 

Im Laufe der Zeit also über ein jahr hatte ich vor allem garkeinen pc, was die sache noch ärgerlicher macht.. 
Naja, zumindest habe ich dann angefangen die ersten Bewertungen bei Ciao usw. zu lesen und das klang alles so wie das was mir passiert ist. Aus Gratis.. mach mal eben teuer und dann mal sehen..

Ich habe also beschlossen für diese [.........],,, denn es gibt keinen vertrag! gibt es von mir keine Kohle mehr. Ich habe etliche Zeugen dafür, das ich dort mehrfach  fristgerecht, vor Zustandekommen eines Vertrages! gekündigt habe, auch wenn ich die Unterlagen nicht mehr habe. 
Aber es kann nicht sein das die 3 maligen Kündigungen nicht ankommen, Beschwerden aber schon. Ist schon Komisch. 
Zumindest drohten Sie mir erst Inkasso an. Mehrfach, das kam aber nie. 
Als ich dann dachte, relax, kam auf einmal Simone.. zum Zuge und drohte mir eine Anwaltsmahnung an. 
Die kam gleich in der folgenden woche. Also gestern. 
Es handelt sich "angeblich" um drei Anwälte aus der ich weis nicht ob ich das schreiben darf. ich schreibs einfach mal, (lieber Admin wenn es nicht geht, dann bitte editieren. danke)
Oedenberger str. xxx, in 90491   Nürnberg. drei xxx gleich drei Ziffern.
Sie wollen das geld auf ein "Andernkonto" so soll der Name des Kontos lauten.. in Nürnberg. 
Sie haben keinerlei Beweise für einen Vertrag mitgeschickt. 
Aber ich hab mir heute schon fast 150 Seiten mit diesem Forumstexten und auch Bewertungen von Aerger.de und ciao. zusammengetragen. 
Naja.. was sagt Ihr nun???
Bin ich denn wenigstens im Recht, das ich einfach so Sau spiele und dem herrn nicht mehr sein Leben finanziere. 
Achso der Geschäftsführer heisst
auf meiner Post aber nicht P.E. sondern Nils W. Das stand auf der Ankündigung der Abonnementskündigung die ich vor ein paar Wochen bekam. 

Viele Grüße

_Ausdruck wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Sakra (6 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Du hast vor einigen Tagen ein Schreiben bekommen indem Nils W. als Geschäftsführer benannt ist ?

Dazu kann ich Dir einiges sagen. 

Laut seiner schriftlichen Aussage vor der Polizeidirektion Stuttgart II am 26.07.2004, war er nur nur bis zum 31.12.2003 Geschäftsführer und ist dann ausgeschieden. Sein Nachfolger war in Martin H.

Bei einer erneuten Aussage vor der Polzieodirektion Stuttgart II am 01.09.2004 hat er auf die Frage, warum er noch im Handelsregister eingetragen ist, folgendes ausgesagt:
Ich habe den Handelsregisterauszug nicht geprüft und habe vom Inhaber der GmbH Starlotto. Herrn Patrick M. E. eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass ich von meinen Rechten und Pflichten als Geschäftsführer entbunden bin. Eine Kopie der e-Mail vom 02.03.2004 des Herrn Engel liegt bei.

Wenn er jetzt immer noch auf Briefpapier genannt wird, hat entweder er gelogen, oder P.E. benutzt seinen Namen weiterhin ohne sein wissen.

Ich würde nichts machen. Soll der RA doch schreiben was er will. Ich würde auf eine Klage warten. ( Mach ich schon seit Monaten ) Auch wäre er nicht der erste RA der vielleicht sein Mandat niederlegt. Denn mit zahlen, hat es P.E. nicht so.
Nur wenn ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt - was ich nicht glaube - musst du innerhalb der Frist ( 14 Tage ) Einspruch einlegen. Dann muss Starlotto Klage erheben und das haben die bis jetzt - meines Wissen.- noch nicht gemacht.

Falls Du noch mehr erfahren möchtest, sende mir eine private Nachricht. Dann gebe ich die die Adresse meiner Homepage, auf der ich alles beschrieben habe.


----------



## Judith (6 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Alex123,

den Ausführungen von Sakra kann ich zustimmen.

Es wäre allerdings cleverer gewesen, wenn Du nach Deiner Kündigung konsequent nicht gezahlt hättest, denn es bestand für Dich aufgrund der fristgerechten Kündigung keine Zahlungsverpflichtung, und so wie es jetzt gelaufen ist, könnte Starlotto das Weiterzahlen theoretisch als Eingeständnis einer nichterfolgten Kündigung werten. 
Letztendlich ist es aber völlig "Wurscht", was irgendwelche Anwälte oder Inkassobüros schreiben. Wie Sakra schon ausführte, ist unbedingtes Handeln nur bei Schreiben von Gericht angesagt.

Zum Thema Geschäftsführer: Auf den dollen Schreiben von Starlotto taucht in der Tat noch immer N.W. auf, auf der Website nennt sich der Geschäftsführer mittlerweile F.B. Liebe Starlottorianer, die Verwirrung ist perfekt. :respekt:

Gruß,
Judith


----------



## Alex123 (7 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo alle miteinander,

die Kanzlei exestiert. und ist eine absolute luxuskanzlei. soviel erstmal dazu. 
sie haben geschrieben, wenn ich nicht bezahle werden sie Starlotto raten mich zu verklagen..


----------



## Sakra (7 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

So schön die Bilder der Kanzlei auch sind, hast Du deshalb Angst ?

Ich würde dem RA schreiben und auf die Seiten, hier und anderswo, hinweisen. Vielleicht kennt er seinen Mandanten nicht so genau und macht sich erstmal ein Bild über den. Mit der Eingabe von Starlotto+Betrug bei Google hat er dann viele Seiten zu lesen.
Auch würde ich auf die Klage von Starlotto warten. Wenn Du Zeugen hast, die bestätigen können, dass Du fristgerecht gekündigt hast, kann Dir doch nichts passieren.
Starlotto macht gerne viel Wind und dann passiert doch nichts. Die Arbeiten mit der Angst der Leute vor einem Gerichtsverfahren.


----------



## Alex123 (7 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi Sakra, 
naja Angst nicht wirklich. Ich wohne viel zu weit weg von Nürnberg.:-D 
Aber es macht mich schon stutzig das erst groß und breit Inkasso angedroht wird und dann sowas. Das ist schon eigenartig. Oder irre ich mich da?
Naja. Ich lerne gerade einen Kaufmännischen Beruf und da hab ich meines Erachtens nach gehört.. wer auf ein Anwaltsschreiben oder ähnliches antwortet, kann das mit einem Schuldeingeständnis vergleichen.. deshalb hab ich dann irgendwann begonnen SL zu ignorieren. 
Ich hab auch noch nicht begonnen mir einen Anwalt zu suchen, denn der müsste sich auch erstmal über die Firma schlau machen. Gut das dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer sein. 
Naja, die drei Anwälte die da sitzen haben als einen Tätigkeitsschwerpunkt "Forderungseintreibung" oder sowas ähnliches.. da vermutet man ja das sie sich vielleicht ein wenig mit der Materie vertraut machen, bevor sie ein Schreiben aufsetzen. 
Aber das Wort Vertrag ist garnicht erwähnt... 
So tschüss erstmal
Katja


----------



## KatzenHai (7 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



			
				Alex123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lerne gerade einen Kaufmännischen Beruf und da hab ich meines Erachtens nach gehört.. wer auf ein Anwaltsschreiben oder ähnliches antwortet, kann das mit einem Schuldeingeständnis vergleichen..


Das ist natürlich Blödsinn. Und ich hoffe, dass man so etwas nicht in Berufs- oder Handelsschule lernt ...



			
				Alex123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch nicht begonnen mir einen Anwalt zu suchen, denn der müsste sich auch erstmal über die Firma schlau machen.


... könnte dir aber was zum Thema "Schuldeingeständnis" erklären, im Gegenzug ...



			
				Alex123 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die drei Anwälte die da sitzen haben als einen Tätigkeitsschwerpunkt "Forderungseintreibung" oder sowas ähnliches..


Spekulation oder Erkenntnis? Wäre zumindest kreativ (und natürlich nicht aussagekräftig, wie alle "Tätigkeits-" oder mehr noch "Interessen-"Schwerpunkte bei Anwälten ...)


----------



## Judith (7 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@ Alex123:

Angenommen, Du würdest den Herren Anwälten antworten, daß die Forderungen von Starlotto jeglicher Grundlage entbehren und von Dir daher keinesfalls beglichen werden - wo wäre hier das Schuldeingeständnis???

Der Tätigkeitsschwerpunkt "Forderungseintreibung" ist wohl eher ein Fall für "Moskau Inkasso", Anwälte nennen so etwas "Forderungsmanagement"!

Tschö,
Judith


----------



## Alex123 (8 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi Judith, 

ja hast recht, da steht  bei deren Rechtsgebieten "Forderungsmanagement", wer weiss wo ich das mit der Forderungseintreibung gesehen habe.. ich les ja seit Tagen nur noch solche Sachen.. ich sollte mal wieder damit aufhören. 

An Katzenhai,

naja, da hab ich  was verwechselt, das habe ich in der Berufsschule gehört, aber da ging es nicht um Mahnungen, sondern um das Verjähren von Forderungen..  
bin grad mal in mich gegangen und hab überlegt worum es in dieser Stunde ging. Jetzt halt ich lieber meine Klappe und beschränk mich auf´s Arbeiten...

Viele Grüße, auch wenn ich mich grad über mich selber aufrege..:sun: 
Katja


----------



## superdeti (20 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo zusammen!
Hier ein neues Mitglied im Club der SL-Geschädigten.
Ich erhielt gestern von "Starlotto-Sicherheit" eine Mail mit folgendem Text (im Auszug): 

(...)

Auszug Ende.
Ich habe die Seite von SL wirklich zwei Jahre nicht mehr besucht. Ich war nur für die kostenfreien Tippabgaben registriert (kein Clubmitglied oder ähnliches).
Jetzt eine Forderung von knapp 500 Euro.
Natürlich war meine Frau auch registriert und hat am selben PC ihre Tipps abgegeben. Natürlich hat sie gestern auch eine Mail mit dem selben Inhalt bekommen. Das heisst, eine Forderung von ca. 1000 Euro.
Für mich ist das ein Hammer. Erst war ich geschockt, nachdem ich aber diverse Foren etc. durchforstet habe, bin ich ja kein Einzelfall. 

Es ist mir unverständlich, wie so ein Verein seit über 4 Jahren (aus dieser Zeit habe ich die ersten Beschwerden gefunden) unbehelligt wirken kann. Für mich ist das ein Skandal.

Die Juristen oder Hobbyjuristen unter Euch: Sind nach über zwei Jahren solche Forderungen nicht eh verjährt?

Bin gespannt, wie dieser ganze Quark weitergeht.


----------



## Alex123 (20 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Superdeti, 
ich will nicht sagen "willkommen im Club:sun: " 

Also das ist wahrscheinlich die neue Starlotto-Geldeintreib-methode. Vielleicht geht ihm ja das Geld aus und nun sucht er nach Mitteln und wegen nicht zu Verhungern. 
Ich habe auch erst diese Woche einen Widerspruch an die neuen Starlotto Anwälte geschrieben.. 
Zum Thema Forderung  und Verjährung gibt es hier auch noch ein paar "Leute" die das  ganz akurat wissen. Ich kann nur mal nachschauen. 

Ich zitiere mal aus dem BGB:
§ 195 Die regelmäßige Verjährungsfrist beträgt 3 Jahre. 
§ 197 Bei rechtskräftig festgestellten Ansprüchen sind es 30 Jahre, aber das sind dann wohl die Gerichtlich bekräftigten Ansprüche.
Weiter heißt es, "die Verjährungsfrist beginnt "mit dem Schluß des Kalenderjahres in dem der Anspruch entstanden ist" und ! der Gläubiger Kenntnis davon erlangt hat. 
Naja.. die Kenntnis hast du wohl erst jetzt. 

Da muss ich mir erstmal überlegen, was damit genau gemeint ist.. Sicher können ja auch die anderen weiterhelfen.

Außerdem muss der "Anspruch"  nachgewiesen und von Starlotto bewiesen sein. 
Ich denke, das ist auch nicht der Fall,oder? 

Außerdem gibt es zig Punkte, wonach die Verjährung gehemmt wird und das u.a. auch durch das Zustellen eines Mahnbescheides. Ob das dann per Brief sein muss, weiss ich nicht.

Also, mach was wir auch machen.. 

[......] Ich kenne eine Familie die hat letztens 1800,-Eur an Starlotto bezahlt, wegen derselben Sache die Du hier schilderst.. Und ich glaube nicht das das der richtige Weg war. Es ist ja auch nicht klar, ob Starlotto dann wirklich Ruhe gibt. Wer einmal zahlt kann ja weitergemolken werden..
Mach das nicht. 

Ich denke das wir  versuchen müssen gemeinsam einen Weg zu finden, das der Spuk endlich aufhört. Einzeln komme ich ja auch schon seit Monaten nicht weiter. Ich denke die anderen Nicht-Juristen auch nicht. Woher soll man auch wissen, was man tun soll.
Na klar, du kannst Dir sicher auch einen Anwalt nehmen oder zum Verbraucherschutz gehen. Aber man kann ja auch erst mal versuchen die Angelegenheit zu klären ohne gleich tief in die Tasche greifen zu müssen. 

Ich persönlich bin mir eh nicht sicher, ob wir am Ende nicht doch noch irgendwas draufzahlen müssen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## superdeti (21 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi!
Musste meinen Auszug aus der Mail im Thread oben entfernen lassen.
Ist ja laut Hinweis in SL-Mail nicht erlaubt. Bin erst später drauf gekommen.
Ich will denen aber nicht noch einen Grund geben, mich unter Druck zu setzen, obwohl: Ist ja eigentlich anonym.
Übervorsichtig? Vielleicht. Aber bis jetzt habe ich in solchen Sachen keine Erfahrung.
Wahrscheinlich haben wir eh alle die gleiche Mail bekommen.
Unten in einer Fusszeile der SL-Mail steht nämlich:

 Alle Angaben in diesem Newsletter sind ohne Gewähr. 

ciao


----------



## Alex123 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

:schreiben: hi, na das hab ich noch garnicht bei den SL Mails/Newslettern gesehen :lupe: 
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass das in den Briefen nicht steht.:roll: 
Ich kenne etliche Leute, die da sagen "Wart einfach ab".. bei mir kamen dann auf einmal zig Briefe von SL und dann kam eine Inkasso-Androhung und die haben sie kurzerhand übern Haufen geworfen und einen Anwaltsbrief draus gemacht. 
Ich habe dann doch mal auf ein paar wissende Menschen gehört und Widerspruch eingelegt und laut den Anwälten, werden diese jetzt SL raten, mich zu verklagen.. bin nun echt gespannt, wie und ob das passiert, denn ich habe ja mit SL keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
Und ich denke wenn das dann wirklich eintrifft, gibt es etliche Sachen die SL sicher nicht an die Öffentlichkeit geben will.. ich habe aber keinen Grund, das nicht öffentlich breitzutreten. :evil: 
So und jetzt warte ich wieder ganz gespannt, ob der Admin hier. wieder irgendwas aus meinem Beitrag editiert. Ich habe aber immer keine Ahnung WAS er da eigentlich wegmacht.. Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.0


----------



## Alex123 (21 September 2006)

*Es ist wohl soweit..*

so, es ist doch tatsächlich die Höhe. Ich habe von den SL Anwälten folgendes bekommen: 



> Ihr Schreiben vom.. haben wir erhalten. Ihrem Wunsch entsprechend werden wir das Mahnverfahren gegen Sie einleiten.
> 
> Wir weisen Sie auf folgende Punkte hin:
> Zum einen ist die Tatsache, dass Sie sich mit ihrer E-Mail adresse bei unserer Mandantin angemeldet haben, aufgrund der Tatsache nachweisbar, das dies über die IP-Adresse die Verlaufsdaten und die Tatsache nachzuvollziehen ist, dass sie zum Abschluss der Registrierung eine Email unserer Mand. beantworten mussten, die an Ihre Adresse versandt wurde.
> ...



So. dann kann ich mir ja jetzt mal einen Kopf machen.. Was ich jetzt schreibe. Zuerst wohl mal das Sie sich ihren Mandanten mal genau anschauen. Ich habe mich ja denen noch nicht erklärt sondern nur widersprochen. 
Komisch.. das mit der IP, denn ich habe und hatte noch nie einen PC zuhause. Schon garkeinen eigenen... Nur mal so nebenbei..

Naja.. Ihr könnt euch ja dazu äußern. 
Katja


----------



## KatzenHai (21 September 2006)

*AW: Es ist wohl soweit..*



Anwälte schrieb:


> Ihrem Wunsch entsprechend werden wir das Mahnverfahren gegen Sie einleiten.
> (...)
> ..., haben wir aufgrund unseres derzeitigen Kenntnisstandes keien andere Wahl als hier das Mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die Forderung gerichtlich beizutreiben.


 :gruebel:

Wenn ich als RA weiß, dass Einwände behauptet werden, macht der Rat eines Mahnverfahrens an den Mandanten keinen Sinn mehr. 

Jeder Depp kriegt das mit dem Kreuz hin - und dann muss ich eine Klageschrift wie sonst auch schreiben, alle Gebühren wie sonst auch zahlen usw usw.

Rate ich dem Mandanten also in solchem Fall zum Mahnverfahren, koste ich ihn Zeit - und bürde ihm das Insolvenzrisiko u.a. auf.

Betreue ich ihn dann eigentlich anwaltlich fehlerfrei???


----------



## drboe (21 September 2006)

*AW: Es ist wohl soweit..*



Alex123 schrieb:


> Komisch.. das mit der IP, denn ich habe und hatte noch nie einen PC zuhause. Schon garkeinen eigenen... Nur mal so nebenbei.


Ins Web kommst Du offenbar schon, ob mit oder ohne eigenen PC. Andernfalls könntest Du Dich hier ja nicht äußern. Insofern ist es selbstverständlich möglich, sich wie beschrieben bei einer Internet-Seite anzumelden. Dabei loggt der Server in der Regel die Aufrufe und die IP der Station, von der die erfolgten. Auch in der Mail ist eine IP des Senders enthalten. Nur nützt die IP dem Mandanten des RA meist nichts, solange es um eine zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung geht. Die IP-Adresse führt nämlich bei Einwahlverbindungen nur über die Zuordnung des ISP zu einem Anschluß/Kunden. An diese Daten kommt der RA bzw. sein Mandant aber meist nicht heran bzw. nur dann, wenn sie einer Firma, Behörde, Uni usw.  fest zugeordnet ist, z. B. bei einer Standleitung, was aber auch nicht automatisch zu einer bestimmten Person führt. Vermutlich handelt es sich bei dem Hinweis zu den angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Belegen um Standardfloskeln, mit der den Adressaten der Schreiben die "Aussichtslosigkeit" des Abstreitens dargestellt werden soll. Eine übliche Einschüchterungsstrategie.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Alex123 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo drboe,

klar komm ich ins Web..Sei es nun über meine Arbeit oder diverse Freunde/innen. Die Anwälte wollen mir  ja sicher  weismachen, dass Sie anhand der IP feststellen können das ich es war.. weil es mein PC ist. So habe ich das verstanden. Und da meinte ich nur, wen auch immer die IP war. Es ist nicht von mir. Also ist dieser Punkt irgendwie irrelevant. 
Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich es mir gewünscht! habe, von Ihnen verklagt zu werden. Im Gegenteil, ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass Sie sich mal über die Vorgehensweise ihrer Mandanten kundig machen sollen.. Nun gut. Eigentlich verstehe ich gut die Hälfte von diesem Schreiben nicht.:roll:


----------



## Judith (21 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi Alex123,

es wäre m.E. besser gewesen, wenn Du nicht auf Deine "wissenden Menschen" gehört hättest. Eine Diskussion mit gegnerischen Anwälten führt in der Regel zu nichts, Du kannst Dir durch unbedachte Äußerungen aber durchaus selbst schaden. Davon abgesehen kann man zwar dem Inhalt eines anwaltlichen Schreibens widersprechen, Widerspruch kann man jedoch nicht einlegen (ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied).

Des weiteren stimme ich "drboe" dahingehend zu, daß es sich höchstwahrscheinlich schlichtweg um eine Einschüchterungsstrategie handelt. Selbst wenn Du tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid erhalten solltest (hier muß unbedingt fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt werden), heißt das noch lange nicht, daß Starlotto tatsächlich vor Gericht geht! Für die Starlottorianer wäre m.E. ein Gerichtsverfahren mit derart vielen Risiken verbunden, daß die sich das vermutlich eher nicht antun werden.

Gruß,
Judith


----------



## Alex123 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Judith, 
nun ja, jetzt hab ich eine Frist bis 29.9. um zu antworten und dann wollen Sie ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gegen mich einleiten. Natürlich weiss ich, dass das geht, ohne das ein Beweis für die Forderung, von dem der das Geld haben will, erbracht wird. 
Ich denke in dem Moment, wo ich widerspreche wird dann eine "Untersuchung" eingeleitet, und dann hätten die von SL doch quasi, das Gericht am Hals. Das kann ja eigentlich nicht in derem Interesse sein. Deshalb kann es ja möglich sein, dass es nicht soweit kommt. 
Andererseits klingt das was die Herren Anwälte da schreiben, so als wenn sie es durchziehen und im selben Satz raten sie MIR???? es auf außergerichtlichem Weg zu klären, wenn ich Gegenbeweise hätte. Was meinen sie denn damit?? Hast Du eine Ahnung?? Vor allem ist das nicht ein eigenartiger Widerspruch an sich??

Viele Grüße Katja


----------



## Judith (21 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi Alex123,

selbstverständlich drücken sich die gegnerischen Anwälte so aus, als wollten sie es durchziehen. Das ist ihr Job, und alles andere wäre unprofessionell. 

*[...]*

Spiele doch mal innerlich Starlottorianer und denke an *[...]* Würdest Du es mit diesem Hintergrund wagen, vor Gericht zu ziehen, um ein "paar Euro Fuffzig" zu erstreiten??? Ich nicht!

Gute Nacht,
Judith

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (unerlaubte Rechtsberatung und nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Alex123 schrieb:


> Ich denke in dem Moment, wo ich widerspreche wird dann eine "Untersuchung" eingeleitet, und dann hätten die von SL doch quasi, das Gericht am Hals. Das kann ja eigentlich nicht in derem Interesse sein. Deshalb kann es ja möglich sein, dass es nicht soweit kommt.



Nö.

Da wird überhaupt nix automatisch eingeleitet, weder eine Untersuchung noch sonstwas. Auf Wunsch einer der beiden Parteien wird ggf. ein Zivilgerichtsverfahren eingeleitet (wobei auch hier nicht untersucht, sondern von den Parteien vorgetragen wird) - oder halt auf Strafanzeige hin Ermittlungen.

Beides folgt nicht "automatisch" aus einem Widerspruch ...


----------



## superdeti (22 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo!
In dem Anschreiben von SL an mich (e-Mail) steht: "Es besteht der dringende Verdacht", dass sie mehrere Teilnehmerkonten nutzten (bis 2004!!!). Jetzt fordern sie ca 1000 Euro von mir und meiner Frau (beide nur Freispieler, also ohne irgendeinen Vertrag). Reicht die Tippabgabe am selben PC, um so einen Verdacht auszulösen und solche Forderungen stellen zu können?
Das ist doch krank. Ich und meine Frau sind uns keiner Schuld bewusst.
Erstens haben wir wirklich getrennt getippt (ob mans glaubt oder nicht), 
zweitens muss man uns doch das Gegenteil beweisen, oder nicht?
In den AGB`s von SL steht nur was von getrennter Tippabgabe, nicht von einer Tippabgabe pro PC.

Gruss 
superdeti


----------



## Judith (22 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo superdeti,

schau mal auf Seite 35 nach. Da habe ich wiedergegeben, wie ein mir bekannter Richter über einen Fall wie Deinen urteilen würde. Bei ihm würde den Forderungen von Starlotto nicht stattgegeben.

In den AGB steht übrigens nicht, daß mehrere Tips von derselben IP aus unzulässig sind. Ich weiß nicht, wie Starlotto Dir oder Deiner Frau eine doppelte Tipabgabe beweisen möchte. Starlotto wäre aber als Kläger in der Beweispflicht. Und selbst wenn sie es beweisen könnten, wäre nach Ansicht meines Bekannten die entsprechende Klausel ohnehin unwirksam!!!

Gruß,
Judith


----------



## superdeti (24 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Neuer Joke von Starlotto.
Angebliche Zusendung von Brief fehlgeschlagen, aktuelle Adresse angeben, natürlich per Kontaktformular, Konto mit 5 Euro belastet, bei Nichtbeachten Anschriftenermittlung, mindestens 55 Euro.

Eigentlich ist das Ganze ja recht lustig, aber wir machen uns schon ein wenig Gedanken, wo das hinführen kann. Belastet schon ein wenig seelisch.

Die Mails jedenfalls werden nicht beachtet. Da kann ja jeder kommen. Ich glaube, die haben auch keinen Einfluss auf irgendeine Rechtsprechung, oder?
Ich denke, ich werde weitere Mails einfach in den Spamordner umleiten.

Gruss
superdeti


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



superdeti schrieb:


> Belastet schon ein wenig seelisch.


Nur nicht aufregen! Wen du den Thread hier von Anfang an gelesen hast, kannst du leicht erkennen, dass Starlotto nicht gerade als seriös gilt.



superdeti schrieb:


> ....die haben auch keinen Einfluss auf irgendeine Rechtsprechung, oder?


Vom Gesetzgeber sind die weit entfernt und bisher sind sie anscheinend noch nie selbst wegen eines Spielers vor Gericht gegangen. Es ist ja sehr umstritten, wer der Verantwortliche der Starlotto GmbH überhaupt ist und solange der sich in seiner Anonymität zurück hält, ist er kein ernst zunehmender Gegner. Und was so einer für eine Rechtsauffasung hat, hängt eng mit seiner Seriösität zusammen.


----------



## superdeti (24 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Reducal!
Vielen Dank für den Beruhigungsversuch (vor allem im Namen meiner Frau).

Mit Einfluss auf die Rechtsprechung meine ich die bisher erhaltenen eMails von SL.
Auf die muss ich doch wohl nicht reagieren. Da kann mir doch später keiner einen Strick raus drehen, oder? Sind halt als Spam entfernt worden.

Danke nochmal
superdeti


----------



## Judith (26 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@ superdeti:
E-Mails sind im Gegensatz zu Briefen oder Faxen rechtlich gesehen irrelevant. Die Dinger kannst Du getrost alle blocken.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An alle Interessierten:
Mir liegt ein Schreiben von Starlotto aus der letzten Woche vor. Möglicherweise ist Starlotto jetzt zu weit gegangen: Es wird hier mit einem negativen SCHUFA-Eintrag gedroht, sollten die Forderungen nicht beglichen werden.

Hierzu ist anzumerken: Grundsätzlich dürfen der SCHUFA nur solche negativen Informationen über Betroffene gemeldet werden, die objektiv richtig sind. Informationen über gerichtlich festgestellte Zahlungsverpflichtungen werden beispielsweise als solche ”harte” Negativdaten angesehen. 

Die Drohung mit einer SCHUFA-Meldung darf keinesfalls dazu führen, daß sich Vertragspartner eines Unternehmens durch irreführende Formulierungen gezwungen sehen, Zahlungen zu leisten, die sie rechtmäßig verweigert haben.
*[...]*

Gruß,
Judith

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Spekulationen zu möglichen Strafbarkeiten sind hochbrisant und nicht gestattet, sofern Unternehmen damit in namentlichen bezug geraten.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Judith schrieb:


> @ superdeti:
> E-Mails sind im Gegensatz zu Briefen oder Faxen rechtlich gesehen irrelevant. Die Dinger kannst Du getrost alle blocken.


So ganz stimmt das nicht. E-Mails sind nicht vollkommen irrelevant, sondern zunächst eine weitere Form der Kommunikation.
Die rechtliche Einordnung und vor allem Beweisbarkeit ist eine andere Frage.



Judith schrieb:


> *[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Spekulationen zu möglichen Strafbarkeiten sind hochbrisant und nicht gestattet, sofern Unternehmen damit in namentlichen bezug geraten.]*_ - modaction.sep_


[email protected] -

@Judith,

bitte vorsichtig mit solchen Spekulationen gegenüber Firmen. Du weißt, dass solches ggf. zu Ansprüchen nach § 1004 BGB führen kann, wenn es sich um nicht beweisbare Tatsachenbehauptungen ggü. namentlich genannten, geschützten Personen handelt. Und Verurteilungen (oder auch nur Anklagen) aus den von dir genannten (und jetzt editierten) Strafnormen liegen, soweit ersichtlich, bislang nicht vor.

P.S.: In der Sache teile ich deine rechtliche Einschätzung ...


----------



## Judith (26 September 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo KatzenHai,

ich glaubte eine Wortwahl getroffen zu haben, die, mit Konjunktiven gespickt, akzeptabel wäre. Nun gut, ich werde mich zurückhalten.

Verurteilungen oder Anklagen hat es zwar nach meinem Wissensstand in der Tat noch nicht gegeben, jedoch stehen letztere bevor. Auf den Ausgang bin ich gespannt.

Adios,
Judith


----------



## rostov (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Forum,

auch ich bin jetzt von der Firma getroffen...

Im Jahr 2004 vorderte SL ca. 400€ von meiner Familie (wir haben zusammen gespielt) und jetzt geht es um ca. 800€...

Was ich fragen wollte... Ich denke ist das nicht verboten von einem Rechner zu tippen, deswegen diese Anschuldigung - gleiche IP spielt keine Rolle. Oder?


----------



## superdeti (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo rostov!

Bei mir und meiner Frau geht es um ca. 1200€.
Schau mal auf Seite 35. Dort gibt Judith die (persönliche) Meinung eines ihr bekannten Richters wieder.
Diese Meinung hat uns doch ein wenig beruhigt, wenn auch nicht vollends.

Neue Mail von SL:
SL hat jetzt eine "Anschriftenermittlung" eingeleitet. Kosten für mich und meine Frau: je 42€. Die Forderungen wachsen fast wöchentlich. Ohne etwas schriftliches bis jetzt in der Hand zu haben, sind in den letzten 3 Wochen ca. 200€ dazugekommen. Wie gesagt, bis jetzt nur Mails von SL, auf die wir nicht reagierten. Alles irgendwelche dubiosen Gebühren. Wieweit soll das noch führen?
Zur Erläuterung: Wir sind zwischenzeitlich umgezogen und haben die neue Adresse SL nicht mitgeteilt (1. weil wir eh nicht mehr gespielt haben, 2. weil sie dafür Geld haben wollten, da nur über Kontaktformular). Laut AGB sei dies aber Pflicht des Angemeldeten. Ist das wohl rechtlich korrekt?
Bin gespannt, wie das Ganze weitergeht. 
Noch eine Frage: Kann ich wohl die ganzen Kosten, die wir wohl in Zukunft haben werden (Porto für Einschreiben, Verbraucherzentrale, Rechtsberatung etc.) einfach SL in Rechnung stellen? Das sind schliesslich von SL verursachte Kosten, die ich nicht tragen möchte.

Gruss
superdeti


----------



## Sakra (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich würde mir keine großen Gedanken machen. Lass SL doch Gebühren verlangen , wie sie wollen. Die arbeiten doch nur mit der Angst der Leute vor Inkassounternehmen und Gerichten.
Das SL das Gericht meidet, da dann die Arbeitsweise bekannt werden würde, zeigt Ihre nicht Reaktion auf mein Fax vom 30.09.2006. Mir haben die unterstellt, ich hätte meine Kündigung nachträglich erfunden und mir Betrug vorgeworfen. Ich bat dann, mich zu verklagen.
Hier mein Brief an Starlotto vom 30.09.2006

                                 -----------------------------


per Fax: 089/1488229383
Starlotto GmbH
z.Hd. Frau Simone, Manuela
Patrick M. E., N. W., M.H.,F.B.
(Namen abgekürzt, da mann hier keine vollständigen Namen nennen darf )
Zeppelinstr. 71-73                    

81669 München

Mein Schreiben vom 09.07.2006
Ihre E-mail vom 14.06.2006

Hallo Starlottofreunde,

wann kann ich mit Ihrer Klage rechnen?

Mit o.a. E-Mail, haben Sie mir ja Betrug vorgeworfen. Ich scheue mich nicht, wie von Ihnen unterstellt, eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung abzugeben. Diese gebe ich gerne vor einem Gericht ab. Dann wird ja geklärt werden, wer die Wahrheit sagt. Ihnen etwas zu beweisen bringt nichts, da Sie immer neue Ausreden haben. Erst sollte ich beweisen, dass ich den Brief vom 10.05.2004 geschreiben habe, oder eine Erklärung abgegben. Als ich durch Zufall, meine Vorlage gefunden habe, unterstellen Sie mir Betrug. Mein Fehler war, das ich den 18.05.2004 aufgeführt habe, da dies - zu diesem Zeitpunkt - der einzigste Beweiss einer Kündigung war. Aber auch hier hat es lange gedauert, bis Sie diese Kündigung, angeblich in Ihren Unterlagen gefunden haben. Hätten Sie auf meine Schreiben vom 10.05.2004 und 12.05.004 sofort beantwortet, wäre es nicht zu diesem Dilemma gekommen. Sie hätten sich den Versuch einer Unterlassungsklage ersparen können und ich hätte keine Kosten für die Abwehr aufwenden müssen. Nun verlange ich von Ihnen diese Kosten in Höhe von 693,24 €, gestellt in meinem Schreiben vom 29.05.2006.

Auch wenn Sie jetzt wieder einen RA gefunden haben, der Ihre Forderungen anfordert, wird es so enden wie immer. Ich freue mich schon auf einen Brief Ihres RA, damit mein RA weitere Informationen sammeln kann.

Da Sie in Ihren Briefen immer noch "alte" Briefbögen verwenden, zeigt wie schlecht es Ihrer Firma gehen muss. 3 Jahre nach seinem angeblichen Ausscheiden am 31.12.2003, wird Herr N.W. noch als Geschäftsführung angegeben. ( Schreiben vom 25.05.2006,10.05.2006 und 20.07.2006 an andere Spieler) Entweder hat er vor der Polizeidirektion Stuttgart II am 26.07.2004 und 01.09.2004 eine Falschaussage gemacht, oder Sie benutzen seinen Namen ohne seine Zustimmung. Das soll aber die StA München I feststellen, die ich von diesem Umstand unterrichtet habe.
Bei der Einstellung durch die StA München I, wurden nicht alle Punkte behandelt. Ich habe um eine erneute Prüfung gebeten. Nach neuen Einträgen in mehreren Foren, führen Sie Ihre Arbeitsweise fort um mit Drohungen von Inkasso- und Gerichtsterminen die Leute zu Zahlungen zu bewegen.

Ich werde die Einträge in den Foren weiter verfolgen und eine Meinung weiter dazu bgeben.

In Erwartung einer Klage die alles beantworten wird, verbleibe ich

mit Grüßen
Unterschrift
[edit]

                                        -----------------------------

Da durch die StA München festgestellt wurde, dass Starlotto keine tatsächlichen Geschäftsräume unterhält, bin ich mal gespannt in welchem Hinterzimmer mein Fax gelandet ist. Die Faxnummer ist zwar nicht zu lokalisieren, ist aber in Betrieb, da Starlotto darauf antwortet. Sie hätten der StA ja auch wohl kaum eine kostenpflichte Nummer angeben können.

Man braucht gute Nerven, wenn man mit Starlotto etwas regeln möchte. Fehler machen nur andere. Beweise werden unterschlagen und neue Behauptungen aufgestellt. Mich könne die aber nicht fertig machen. Ich würde stark bleiben, wenn die Forderung unbegründet ist.


----------



## peter1304 (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hallöchen
ganz, ganz große klasse.
bleibe bitte weiter so hart:thumb: :thumb:
gruß   peter:-p


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> .......festgestellt wurde, dass Starlotto keine tatsächlichen Geschäftsräume unterhält, bin ich mal gespannt in welchem Hinterzimmer mein Fax gelandet ist. Die Faxnummer ist zwar nicht zu lokalisieren, ist aber in Betrieb, da Starlotto darauf antwortet. Sie hätten der StA ja auch wohl kaum eine kostenpflichte Nummer angeben können.


Och, das ist gar nicht so unüblich. Bei etwas mehr Ermittlungswillen hätte sich längst auch die umgeleitete Gegenstelle für das Fax feststellen lassen und außerdem gibt es ja auch noch die auszuermittelnden Briefpostumleitungen und die Kontoverbindungen. Gerade letzteres dürfte wohl der allereinfachste Weg zur Identifizierung der Nutznieser von Starlotto sein. Dazu der entsprechende BaFin-Kontenabgleich und die Initiatoren sind mMn enttarnt.


----------



## rostov (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Was meint ihr, muß man auf diese Email bzw. Briefe antworten oder kann man auch so lassen? 

***

Ich kann nicht mehr erinnern, wann waren meine und das Konto von meiner Frau gesperrt - habe 2 Jahre nicht mehr von der Firma gehört...

Denn das Ganze kostet sehr viel Zeit und Nerven... Kann man dieser Firma als private Person auch eine Mannung in die Rechnung stellen?

...wenn die Firma reine Abzöcke ist werde ich ihr raten lieber nicht in diese Höhe die Rechnungen sprengen, denn 1000€ wird kein normaler Mensch zahlen... Solche blöde spiele vertreiben die Leute eher mit geringem Einkommen... Bei so einer Geschichte wird meine Mutter eher 10-20€ zahlen, aber 200€, nie im Leben... Ich werde eher 5€ auch nicht zahlen, aber bei 1€ werde wahrscheinlich auch überlegen, ob meine Ruhe mir wichtiger ist... :-D


----------



## rostov (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich war auf der Seite schon lange nicht... Dieser Satz gefällt mir, aber warum muß ich auf die Idee kommen die mitarbeiter zu belästigen?

"Starlotto behält sich vor, einzelne Teilnehmer von dem Gewinnspiel auszuschließen, sofern dies begründet ist. In groben Verstößen gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen kann dies auch rückwirkend nach der Ziehung erfolgen. Als grober Verstoß gilt hierbei unter anderem aber nicht ausschließlich die Benutzung mehrerer eMail-Adressen oder mehrfacher Anmeldungen unter unterschiedlichen Namen oder Benutzung von sogenannten Strohmännern mit dem Ziel pro Tag mehr als einen Tipp abzugeben oder die Tippabgabe durch Dritte oder die Benutzung von Computerprogrammen (Robots) zur automatisierten Tippabgabe. Ausgeschlossen werden auch Teilnehmer, die versuchen, den Ablauf des Gewinnspieles oder die einwandfreie Funktion des Internetangebotes von Starlotto zu beinträchtigen oder zu beinflussen *oder Mitarbeiter von Starlotto bedrohen, beschimpfen oder belästigen*. :wall:  Ein nach diesen Regeln berechtigter Ausschluss ist mit Euro 14,50 pro Teilnehmerkonto kostenpflichtig. Dabei ist für jede erfolgte Tippabgabe ein Schadenersatz und Strafgebühr in Höhe von Euro 0,40 sofort fällig. "


----------



## rostov (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Warum kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht editieren? 

Wollte nur noch dazu schreiben, dass die Mitarbeiter von Starlotto alle (oder einige) Foren mitlesen...


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



rostov schrieb:


> ..... Wollte nur noch dazu schreiben, dass die Mitarbeiter von Starlotto alle (oder einige) Foren mitlesen...


Das ist hier nichts Neues, dass das Forum von der anderen Seite mitgelesen wird.
Internetseiten eines Anbieters wurden schon entsprechende der hier geführten Diskussion zeitnah angepasst. Hätte wenigstens etwas spenden können, wenn er schon profitiert. :scherzkeks:


----------



## peter1304 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi jurist
wiso nur etwas spenden???? er müßte alles abgeben
und ab in den knast tütet kleben von den verdienst
wieder ein spende. oder?????
gruß peter


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



peter1304 schrieb:


> hi jurist
> wiso nur etwas spenden???? er müßte alles abgeben
> und ab in den knast tütet kleben von den verdienst
> wieder ein spende. oder?????
> gruß peter


Ich war bescheiden.


----------



## peter1304 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi jurist
das ist aber sonst nicht deine art.:vlol:  man sollte solchen leuten mit allen mitteln den garaus machen.
leider fallen immer wieder welche darauf rein
gruß  peter


----------



## Sakra (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Das hab ich nun davon !!!  Starlotto spricht nicht mehr mit mir !!!!!!!!!

Sie verdrehen aber wieder mal die Tatsachen. Angeblich habe ich die geforderte Eidesstattliche Erklärung angeboten. Ich habe in mehreren Schreiben erklärt, dass ich die geforderte Erklärung nur vor Gericht abgebe.
Gegenüber Hinterhof Firmen, gebe ich keine Erklärungen ab.
Jetzt stellen die sich stur und wollen über diesen Punkt nicht mehr mit mir sprechen ( brech) Also haben die Angst, mich vor Gericht zu ziehen und meine Kündigung durch dieses beurteilen zu lassen.
-------------------

Hier die E-Mail, die ich bekommen habe:


> Thema: Ihr Telefax vom 30.09.2006 15:37:00
> Datum: 10.10.2006 10:51:46 Westeuropäische Normalzeit
> Von:     anfragen_nur-ueber-kontaktformular (at) starlotto.de
> An:       [email protected]
> ...


------------------

Auch ist doch verwunderlich, dass mit keinem Wort meine anderen Fragen in meinem Fax behandelt werden. Auch habe ich in mehreren Schreiben darum gebeten, eine förmliche Anrede zu verwenden. Aber auch das kratzt Starlotto wenig. Da ich ja jetzt wohl nicht verklagt werde, stimmen meine Angaben ja  und Starlotto will sich nur vor der Erstattung meiner Ausgaben drücken. Sie haben es ja schon mit einer Einstweiligen Verfügung versucht, die aber genauso im Sand verlaufen ist, wie die Forderung von SL an andere Mitspieler. Ich werde weiterhin jede Sachlage über diese ..... Firma in allen mir zugänglichen Foren weiterhin beschreiben und lasse mich nicht einschüchtern.

_email-addi zum eigenen Schutz gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## superdeti (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallöchen!
Was ich wirklich nicht verstehe:
Warum kann man so einem Haufen wie Starlotto nicht das Handwerk legen?
Wie ich so hier und in anderen Foren gelesen habe, treiben die ja schon seit Jahren so gut wie ungestraft ihr Unwesen. Und ich denke, das liegt nicht nur daran, das diese "Firma" nur einen Briefkasten als Firmensitz angibt und so schwer greifbar ist.
Mit ein bisschen Engagement (evtl. auch von der Staatsanwaltschaft) dürfte das doch nicht so schwer sein?! 
Die Tatsache, das es SL noch gibt , zeigt doch, das sie immer noch Geld damit verdienen. Und ich denke grösstenteils mit solchen Machenschaften, wie sie die Betroffenen in diesem Forum schildern und weniger mit ihren dubiosen Gewinnspielen.

Nochmal ´ne andere Frage:
Weiss jemand, ob ich SL meine Auslagen (Porto, Fax, Rechtsberatung etc. in Rechnung stellen kann? Da kommt ja ganz schön was zusammen und dazu sind das alles von SL verschuldete Ausgaben aufgrund ihrer ungerechtfertigten Forderungen.

Gruss 
Superdeti


----------



## Judith (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Superdeti,

sofern die Forderungen von Starlotto unbegründet sind, kannst Du selbstverständlich Deine Auslagen bei Starlotto in Rechnung stellen. Daß Starlotto Deine Forderung dann auch akzeptiert und begleicht, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 

Abschließend noch ein Wort zur Aufmachung der Starlotto-Schreiben: Für mein Empfinden ist es der absolute Brüller, daß Starlotto in Mahnungen mit z.T. harter Wortwahl stets die Anrede "Hallo Vorname" gebraucht. Ich habe noch nie eine seriöse Mahnung gesehen, die nicht die Anrede "Sehr geehrte(r) Frau / Herr Nachname" trug. 

Gruß,
Judith


----------



## Steve (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo 

Ich, und meine Mutter, Schwester haben nun die 2. Mahnung von SL bekommen.
Per Post u. E-mail.
Bei mir ging es darum, dass uns vorgeworfen wird, dass wir nicht selbst unse Tipps abgegeben hätten und nun jeder Tipp nachträglich berechnet wird!

Nun ja ich bin gespannt wann ich das erste Anwaltsschreiben erhalten werde!

Es geht insgesamt um ca. 300-400€.

Wenn ich ein Inkasso Schreiben bekommen sollte, muss ich dann einen Anwalt aufsuchen?
Oder kann ich einfach der Forderung widersprechen?


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Steve schrieb:


> ....kann ich einfach der Forderung widersprechen?


...was anderes macht ein Anwalt auch nicht. Und wenn ein Schreiben von einem Inkassounternehmen (die Schreiberlinge sind zumeist keine Anwälte) kommt, dann ist das nicht selten das Papier nicht wert, auf dem da was steht. Ernst würde es erst werden, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt. Dem sollten zahlungsunwillige Empfänger dann schon Interesse einräumen.


----------



## Judith (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Eine erfreuliche Nachricht für diejenigen, die mit Starlotto - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - noch eine Rechnung offen haben und einen Pfändungsbeschluss erwirkt haben:
Die EU-Kommission will das grenzüberschreitende Eintreiben von Forderungen erleichtern. Innenkommissar Frattini plant, daß Pfändungsbeschlüsse aus einem EU-Staat in allen anderen Mitgliedsstaaten anerkannt werden.

Sollte dieser Plan umgesetzt werden, könnte sich Starlotto mit den englischen und spanischen Konten nicht mehr in Sicherheit wiegen. Eine inländische Bankverbindung ist gemeinhin unbekannt...


----------



## joau (1 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Leute

Nachdem ich Anfang September vom RA wegen Starlotto ein Schreiben erhielt mit der Androhung bei Nichtbezahlung der ausstehenden Forderung gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten, kam heute nun vom Amtsgericht Coburg ein Mahnbescheid. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen wie ich mich verhalten soll. Werde aber auf jeden Fall sofort Widerspruch einlegen.

Viele Grüße
joau


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



joau schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen wie ich mich verhalten soll. Werde aber auf jeden Fall sofort Widerspruch einlegen.


Ist das einzige, dass in der Situation zu tun wäre, siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Sakra (3 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich habe Post vom Generalstaatsanwalt in München bekommen.

Nachdem der am 31.12.2003 angeblich ausgeschiedene Geschäftsführer N.W. auf Schreiben weiter aufgeführt ist, habe ich darum gebeten seine Aussagen mal zu prüfen.

Ich bekam folgende Antwort:
pp
Die Staatsanwaltschaft München I führte hierzubei Vorlage der Akten folgendes aus:
"Ergänznend wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Angabe falscher Tatsachen vor der Polizei nicht die Straftatbestände der §§ 153 ff StGB erfüllt. Mithin kann insoweit dahin stehen, ob die Aussage des Beschuldigten W. bei den polizeilichen Vernehmungen in vollem Unfang den Tatsachen entsprach."

Dem wird beigetreten.

Im Übrigen kommt es nach dem Inhalt der Einstellungsverfügung, die zu Recht den Nachweis einer Starftat verneint, ohnehin nicht darauf an, wer zu welcher Zeit als Geschäftsführer fungierte.
pp

So ist das in einem Rechtstaat. Jetzt würde nur eine Privatklage behandelt. Eine Briefkastenfirma braucht nur zu lügen und schon sieht der Staat keinen Anlass, eine Klage zu erheben.

Auf meine Klage von Starlotto, warte ich weiterhin. Nach Einschätzung mehrer Personen, hätte eine Klage meinerseits zwar Erfolg, aber die Hintermänner sind ja schlecht zu packen. Ich würde nur auf meinen Kosten sitzen bleiben. Mir wurde geraten, auf die Reaktion der Gegenseite zu warten.

Bei mir hat sich ein Betroffener gemeldet, der einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat. Mal sehen ob hier, von Starlotto Seite, etwas passiert. Sollten die wirklich - was ich nicht glaube - einen Gerichtstermin anstreben, werde ich mich gerne als Zeuge Ihrer Arbeitsweise zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## rostov (3 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Was heißt das auf Deutsch?


----------



## Reducal (5 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



rostov schrieb:


> Was heißt das auf Deutsch?


Steht ja dort aber intepretiert ist das nichts anderes als die erste Verfügung an Sakra, wonach die StA München I keinen Anlass sieht, den Bestand der zivielen Forderung zu prüfen, da das Sache ziviler Gerichte ist. Auf eine zivile Klage des Forderungsstellers wartet Sakra bislang vergeblich und ihm wurde mit dem Zaunspfahl gedeutet, dass er mit dem Aussitzen der Sache gut beraten ist.


----------



## Alex123 (10 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Also ich habe nun heute, entgegen der Meinung vieler, einen mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichtes Coburg bekommen, Mit dem Hinweis, das es im Falle einer Verhandlung in München stattfinden würde. 
Ich werde jetzt also Widerspruch einlegen und abwarten. Oder???


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Dein erstes Posting


Alex123 schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich habe mir mit dieser Fa nix zu Schulden kommen lassen. Habe jetzt ein Schreiben einer anwaltskanzlei in Nürnberg und das wurde mir von einer Simone angekündigt, nachdem ich auf die komische Manuela nie reagiert habe. Ich habe nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und hatte das auch nie vor...


wenn dem so ist, würde ich dementsprechend reagieren. Der Forderungssteller
 muß im Prozess seine Forderung beweisen und  nicht  der (angebliche) Schuldner seine
  Nichtschuld und zwar gerichtsfest und nicht mit  bloßen Behauptungen.
Damit es  soweit kommt, müßte  Widerspruch eingelegt werden.


----------



## Sakra (12 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Jetzt lernt Patrick E. mal, wie das ist, wenn ein Gerichtstermin bevorsteht.
Ein RA aus München, hat seine Adresse rausgefunden und ihm den Gerichtsvollzieher auf den Hals gehetzt. Der war schon mehrmals an der Adresse, hat P.E. aber nicht angetroffen. Wenn er sich jetzt nicht meldet, wird Haftbefehl beantragt. Grund ist, dass P.E. sich ein Auto gemietet und nicht bezahlt hat. Auch der Lieferant der CD´s, die er nicht bezahlt hat, ist über diesen Punkt unterrichtet.

Ob die beantragten Mahnbescheide wirklich durchgeführt werden, möchte ich bezweifeln. Er muss doch in Vorleistung gehen ( was ja nicht seine Art ist ) und muss dann stichhaltig seine Forderungen beweisen. Wenn dann das Gericht sieht, wie er arbeitet, hätte er schlechte Karten.

Dass er Gerichte meidet, sieht man an mehreren Fällen. Selbst der Versuch einer Unterlassungsklage - gegen mehrere Mitstreiter - verlief im Sand. Auch als er einen Gerichtstermin hatte, ließ er den ersten Verhandlungstag platzen und eine Woche später, nahm er die Klage zurück, Auch als er die Logos von mehreren Organisationen ( DRK, Diakonie und Brot für die Welt ) unberechtigt verwendet hatte, hat er ohne Gericht einen Rückzieher gemacht.
Dazu teilte mir der Rechtsassessor des DRK folgendes mit:

"Ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre E-Mail vom 01.11.06 und möchte Ihnen mitteilen, dass uns die Durchsetzung unserer materiellrechtlichen Ansprüche ohne mündliche Verhandlungen gelungen ist "

Wenn also jemand  im Recht ist, scheut er die Gerichte, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Sollten die Forderungen von Starlotto also unbegründet sein, was kann ( soll ) passieren.


----------



## Judith (12 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Da man seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr von "CL-Inkasso" gehört hat, könnten die Mahnbescheide auch Bestandteil einer neuen Strategie sein. Womöglich hoffen die Herren Starlotto, mit Mahnbescheiden mehr Eindruck als mit Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen zu schinden, und gleichzeitig die Kosten für letztere einzusparen?!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Judith schrieb:


> könnten die Mahnbescheide auch Bestandteil einer neuen Strategie sein.


Die Vermutung ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, zumal 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"


man darf gespannt sein, ob das Unternehmen wirklich den Weg vor die Gerichtsschranken wagt.
Die Aufmerksamkeit der Öffentlichkeit und vor allem der Presse darf ihm  gewiß sein...


----------



## superdeti (14 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo!
Wir haben jetzt seit ca. einem Monat nichts mehr von SL gehört. Das war damals die "letzte Mahnung vor Inkasso". Wenn SL sich CL-Inkasso nicht mehr leisten kann, wird wohl auch bei uns als nächstes ein Mahnbescheid eintrudeln. 
Weiss jemand, wie lange soetwas nach Antragstellung dauert?
Wir sind neugierig, wie es weitergeht. Ist ja teilweise richtig spannend  

ciao
superdeti


----------



## d-stylez (17 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hallo!
ich habe andauernt solche mail bekommen das ich sonst wie viel kohle gewonnen hätte... jetzt hab ich ne methode rausgefunden wie man diese [ edit]  entlarven kann (adresse, wohnort, tel. usw.) meldet euch einfach unter  @web.de und ich sage euch wo die [ edit] herkommen...:-?

_emailaddi  und  Gossenausdrücke gelöscht modaction_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Sakra (30 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Die Androhung eines Haftbefehles hat bei P.E.( Besitzer von Starlotto ) Wirkung gezeigt. Er hat seine Rechnung von fast 600,00 € bei der Autovermietung schnell bezahlt. Aber erst, nachdem er ein Schreiben der Gerichtsvollzieherin bekommen hat und ihm einen letzten Termin gesetzt hat.
Da sieht man, wieviel Angst er vor Gerichten hat. Er wollte die Festtage wohl nicht im Gefängnis verbringen. Aber die Rechnungen erstmal nicht bezahlen und dann warten was die Gegenseite macht, ist die gleiche Masche mit der er die Kunden seiner " Firma" Starlotto unter Druck zu setzen versucht. Erstmal etwas behaupten und dann Rechnungen austsellen in der Hoffnung, die verängstigten Kunden zahlen.

Dies zeigt: Wer nichts unrechtes gemacht hat, braucht auch vor P.E., Manuela, Simone, oder wie die alle heißen, keine Angst zu haben.

Bevor der vor Gericht geht, friert vorher die Hölle zu. Er müsste in Vorleistung gehen und dann würde seine Arbeitsweise mal genau unter die Lupe genommen werden. Nach Meinung eines RA, sollten viele Kunden ( die unberechtigte Forderungen erhalten haben ) Anzeige erstatten, damit sich die StA München doch noch mal über die Geflogenheiten der "Firma" informiert.


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Die Androhung eines Haftbefehles hat bei P.E.( Besitzer von Starlotto ) Wirkung gezeigt. Er hat seine Rechnung von fast 600,00 € bei der Autovermietung schnell bezahlt. Aber erst, nachdem er ein Schreiben der Gerichtsvollzieherin bekommen hat und ihm einen letzten Termin gesetzt hat.


Kennst du seine Adresse? In welcher Stadt lebt er (den Rest per PN)?



Sakra schrieb:


> Anzeige erstatten, damit sich die StA München doch noch mal über die Geflogenheiten der "Firma" informiert.


Informieren allein ist nicht die Aufgabe der StA. Das Problem hier, das es ein s. g. "allgemeines Delikt" ist und sich somit zahlreiche Stanwälte (jeder für sich) mit der Problematik befassen und jede/r einzelne anscheinend eher zur Einstellung der Einzelverfahren neigt (wie bei dir).


----------



## Hans-Werner (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo,

ich bin auch Mitglied im Starlotto-Club und sehr enttäuscht. Habe meinen Vertrag vor 1,5 Jahren auch schon telefonisch gekündigt. Jetzt sind im Frühjahr die 2 Jahre abgelaufen. Jetzt habe ich Angst, bei dem was man hier hört, dass man meine Kündigung (nur telefonisch) unter den Tisch kehrt und der Vertrag verlängert wird. Ist das möglich, wenn ja, wie bin ich auf der sicheren Seite?

Gruß
Hans-Werner


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (28 Dezember 2006)

*Dann per Einschreiben!*

Die werden am Telefon immer behaupten, "ja, das geht in Ordnung" und nach Fristablauf hast du nichts in der Hand außer neuen groben Briefen mit wüsten Drohungen.

Wie wäre es damit:
1. Versuch: Kündigung per Einschreiben
2. Versuch: dann verklagt mich doch!


----------



## Hans-Werner (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo,

ja per Einschreiben hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber was mach ich wenn es keiner annimmt? Hab es heute über das Kontaktformular versucht, aber bei der Nummer ist keiner dran gegangen.

Gruß
Hans-Werner


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Hans-Werner schrieb:


> aber was mach ich wenn es keiner annimmt?r


ist das dein Problem?  ist doch umso besser


----------



## tahina (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

so geil-obwohl die mich seit über einem jahr mal können hab ich die nachricht ammontag als email erhalten:
zitat:
"Ziehungsergebnis für Tipps vom 31.12.2006

4 - 12 - 25 - 26 - 28 - 30 - 31

Sie haben 2 Richtige. 

xxxxxxx, Sie haben die Zahlen xx,xx,xx,xx,xx,xx,xxgetippt. 

Haben Sie mindestens drei Richtige? Dann haben Sie gewonnen. Bitte rufen Sie auf der Starlotto-Website den Menüpunkt 'Gewinneinlösung' auf. Bei Aufforderung geben Sie die PIN-Nummer xxxxxx ein, um Ihren Gewinn einzulösen. Sie haben dazu vier Wochen Zeit.

Tipp: Freunde zu werben, bringt Cash! Werben Sie jetzt Ihre Freunde für Starlotto und kassieren Sie bis zu Euro 10.000,- !! Außerdem verlosen wir jede Woche Euro 50,- unter den Freunde-Werbern. Weitere Informationen unter dem Menüpunkt 'Freunde werben' bei Starlotto.

Übrigens, Sie erhalten zusätzlich 3 Los(e) für die Verlosung des Wochenpreises. Infos zum Wochenpreis finden Sie hier: [ hier klicken ]

(Diese Mitteilung ist natürlich kostenfrei)

Die Teilnahme an der Verlosung ist absolut kostenfrei!

[Button jetzt klicken!]

 DAS QUIZ bei Starlotto - mehr Spaß, mehr Spannung, mehr Gewinne [zum Seitenanfang]  

 Barpreis Euro 25,-
  TFT-Bildschirm
  Flachbild-Fernseher
   xxxxxxx, wollen Sie noch mehr gewinnen?  [zum Seitenanfang]  

Manuela
vom Starlotto-
Support-Team.

Ich bin Ihr
persönlicher
Ansprechpartner
bei Starlotto. 

Mehr Gewinn für
nur 3 Cent am Tag  

Hallo xxxxxxx, 
ich möchte Ihnen gerne zu noch mehr Gewinnen verhelfen, indem ich für Sie bis 5 Starlotto-Tipps täglich eintrage und Sie bei weiteren 50 Gewinnspielen jeden Monat anmelde! Auch wenn Sie im Urlaub sind.

Und noch mehr: Wenn Sie wollen, werte ich für Sie Ihre Tipps aus und benachrichtige Sie im Gewinnfalle per eMail. Wenn Sie es wünschen, wähle ich für Sie sogar automatisch die Bargewinne aus - Sie brauchen dann nur noch die Gewinnauszahlungen entgegenzunehmen. Praktisch, oder?

Gleich reinschauen und informieren:
starlotto.de/?GO=CLUBINFO

Lehnen Sie sich zurück und lassen Sie mich die für Sie Arbeit machen.

Herzliche Grüße

Manuela vom Starlotto-Team

 Starlotto-Gewinner jubeln ... [zum Seitenanfang]  
Lesen Sie, wie einige Gewinner über Starlotto jubeln (unveränderte Orginalzitate):
Klasse! War der erste Gewinn hier, und das nach nur kurzer Zeit.
Günter E. aus Calden

Juhuuuuu! Starlotto ist wirklich Super! Bei andern Anbietern gibts erst was mit 6 oder sieben richtigen...
Silvia D. aus Brugg

Danke,ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreud und eigentlich nie mit einen Gewinn gerechnet. Huraaa, Huraaa, Spitze, Klasse
Ingrid P. aus Merseburg

Ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei Starlotto bedanken. Ich bewerbe eure Seite natürlich auch auf meiner Homepage. Ich finde es toll, das es die Möglichkeit gibt, gratis Lotto zu spielen.
Michael Z. aus Kottingbrunn

YEAH ! Daraus mach ich locker ne Million !!
Daniel H. aus Lindau

Guten Tag und grosses Lob für Ihre Site. Vor allem die vielen guten Einfälle.Ich glaube Starlotto sind die Besten.
Wolfgang M. aus Leipzig

Vielen Dank, liebes Starlotto-Team. Spiele seit ca. 4 Wochen bei euch mit, und schon ein Gewinn, hoffe das noch mehrere folgen werden...
Elmar H. aus Rottweil

 Haftungsausschluss [zum Seitenanfang]  
Trotz sorgfältiger inhaltlicher Kontrolle übernehmen wir keine Haftung für die Inhalte externer Links. Für den Inhalt verlinkter Seiten sind ausschließlich deren Betreiber verantwortlich.

Impressum [zum Seitenanfang]  

Starlotto GmbH
Zeppelinstraße 71-73 . 81669 München
Deutschland

Tel. +49.700.STARLOTTO
Fax. +49.900.33344343
(Euro 1,24/Min aus dt. Festnetz)

eMail: nur über Kontaktformular
Internet: starlotto.de

Newsletter-Service
by CREARiS 

Das Design dieser eMail unterliegt den Urheberrechten. (c) 1997-2006, Starlotto GmbH.
Nachdruck - auch auszugsweise - nur mit schriftlicher Genehmigung durch die Starlotto GmbH erlaubt.

Alle Angaben in diesem Newsletter sind ohne Gewähr.
Für die Inhalte angegebener Links sind deren Seitenbetreiber verantwortlich.
Markennamen und Markenzeichen gehören den jeweiligen Eigentümern.  





SIE ERHALTEN DIESE EMAIL, DA SICH IHRE EMAIL-ADRESSE IN UNSEREM INFO-VERTEILER BEFINDET. SOFERN SIE KEINE WEITERE INFORMATIONEN PER EMAIL WÜNSCHEN, KÖNNEN SIE SICH AUF UNSERER WEBSITE AUSTRAGEN.

"
 zitat ende

newsletter etc. habe ich abbestellt-schon lange-das letzte mal kontakt zu dieser seite ist ca. 1 und ein halbes jahr her-

noch fragen?????????

was wenn ich jetzt "gewonnnen" hätte?
das is ja wohl der ultraknaller-happy new year....................

_Links deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## kaicgn (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Mich hat die Fa. Starlotto kürzlich angeschrieben (per eMail) und will von mir 408 Euro haben. Sie behaupten auch, das ich mich dort angemeldet habe und irgendwelche Spiele gespielt hätte. davon weiss ich allerdings nichts. ich habe dann mal spasseshalber probiert mich dort anzumelden, doch ging es nicht, keines meiner Passwörter funktionierte. Seltsam ist auch, dass meine eMail-Adresse richtig ist. Und diese Manuela teilte mir meine letzten beiden Adressen mit, wo ich mal gemeldet war. 
Ich finde das alles mehr als suspekt. Man kann diese Manuela nur über das Kontaktformular erreichen, eine eigene eMail - Adresse gibt es nicht. 

Also zahlen werde ich die 408 Euro auf keinen Fall :roll:


----------



## superdeti (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo kaicgn!

Am Besten erst mal gar nicht reagieren. Von mir und meiner Frau will SL etwa 1200€ haben. Nach der dritten Mahnung und Drohung mit Inkasso passierte bisher gar nichts mehr. Das ist jetzt etwa drei Monate her. Wie vielfach hier zu lesen ist, muss man erst reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingeht. Wir haben nicht einmal Kontakt aufgenommen.
Ich glaube, SL geht langsam die Luft aus. Die Beiträge hier und auch in anderen Foren sind sehr rar geworden. Ich warte nur noch auf den Tag, an dem diese Starlotto-Webside endlich aus dem Internet verschwindet und dieser Spuk endlich ein Ende nimmt. 

Gruss
det0203


----------



## rudol (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich hatte 3 Jahre lang mit zwei E-Mail Anschriften mitgespielt. Anfang letzten Jahres habe ich meinen Gewinn von 35.00 Euro angefordert. Ich erhielt sogar noch einen Auszahlungscode (nach ca. 6 Monaten). Einen Tag danach erhielt ich zwei E-Mail mit der Sperrung meiner Konten. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, das es ein schweres vergehen ist bei Starlotto mit zwei E-Mail Anschriften mitzuspielen. Pro E-Mail wollte Starlotto von mir ca. 450,00 Euro. Darin waren auch meine 35,00 Euro enthalten, die ich nie bekommen habe. Auch bei mir hat Starlotto fast wöchentlich eine Mahnung versandt. Jeweils wurde mein Konto mit 5,00 Euro belastet. Im Dezember kam die letzte Mahnung mit den üblichen Drohungen. Im Januar gingen die Mahnungen wieder von vorne los. Pro E-Mail Anschrift möchte Starlotto nun ca. 550,00 Euro haben. Letzte Woche habe ich vom Amtsgericht Coburg ein Mahnbescheid erhalten. Die Angelegenheit habe ich jetzt meinen Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Mal sehen was rauskommt.


----------



## lapaloma (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich habe mich gefragt, wieso hier drei Personen vom Amtsgericht Coburg etwas erhalten haben, liegt wohl daran, dass dort ein Online Mahnverfahren möglich ist.

Wenn nun eine Person X dem widersprochen hat, wie lange hat man dann als Gegenpartei (also SL) zu reagieren. Hier liegen ja einige der Postings schon eine Zeit lang zurück....


----------



## rudol (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Wenn sich Starlotto wiedermal meldet, werde ich es euch mitteilen!


----------



## peter1304 (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

all user
ich habe das ungute gefühl, daß einige von st.lo. hier heimlich posten
um die unwissenden mächtig unter druck setzen.:scherzkeks: 
wie gesagt, ich und auch andere haben noch N I E davon gehört, daß
ein  GERICHTLICHER-MAHNBESCHEID an irgend jemand zugeschickt
wurde:wall:  wie denn auch???? also immer schön cool bleiben:-D :-D 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## rudol (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Gib mir Deine E-Mail, dann sende ich Dir die Kopie von meinem Rechtsanwalt!:wall:

_[Siehe hier zur Veröffentlichung von Mailadressen. (bh)]_


----------



## Sakra (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Nachdem ich das Schreiben des RA gelesen habe, kann ich nur sagen: Was will Starlotto???? Zwei Personen benutzen mit jeweils einer E-Mail Adresse von einem Computer, dessen Spiel. Was ist daran, nach meiner Meinung und dessen Spielanleitung, auszusetzen??

Aber so ist die Arbeitsweise von Starlotto. Erstmal etwas behaupten und dann sehen, wie die Gegenseite reagiert. Ich würde jetzt abwarten, was der nächste Schritt von Starlotto seien wird.

Wenn man nicht unrechtes getan hat, braucht man sich auch nicht von Starlotto unter Druck setzen zu lassen.

Ruhe bewahren und abwarten !


----------



## Hans-Werner (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo,

habe vor ein paar Tagen ne E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Club-Paket nun ausgelaufen ist. Zur Sicherheit habe ich vorher ein Einschreiben nach München geschickt. Der Rückschein wurde auch unterzeichnet. Mal schaun ob ich jetzt auch noch mein Restgeld bekomme, das scheint mir schwieriger zu werden.

Gruß
Hans-Werner


----------



## peter1304 (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi rudol
sei doch bitte so nett und schicke mir doch mal dieses schreiben was der anwalt bekommen hat als PN. dann kan ich mir auch ein urteil darüber erlauben. denn ich glaube nicht, daß es ST.LO. auf einen proßess ankommen läßt
gruß aus berlin
peter:-D


----------



## peter1304 (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi rudol
habe mich verlesen.
nicht DEIN anwalt hat ein schreiben bekommen sondern DU hast ein schreiben von einem anwalt bekommen?????? richtig?????
was steht den in diesen ACH SO WICHTIGEN schreiben??????
das du jetzt zum aller, aller, allerletzten mal aufgefordert wirst zubezahlen sonst geht die sache vor gericht??????? ha, ha, ha
ewas besseres könnte dir doch garnicht passieren. wenn dieser GERICHTLICHE-MAHNBESCHEID wirklich eintrudel sollte, kreuzt du WIEDERSPRUCH an und sendest diesen WIEDERSPRUCH an das ausstellende gericht zurück. so nun nochmal : DER ANTRAGSTELLER IST NUN IN DER BEWEISPFLICHT.-- ST.LO.-- muß jetzt vor gericht aussage kräftige argumente vor legen, die ihre ansprüchen rechfertigen. klaro?? ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig mut machen: 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## lapaloma (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Da wurde ja wieder schon in den AGB´s etwas hinzugefügt, am 12.07.2006 hieß
es nch so



> "Belastungen auf dem Teilnehmerkonto sind sofort fällig, ohne dass es einem gesonderten Hinweis
> bedarf. Eine Belastung kann mit einem bestehenden Guthaben teilweise oder ganz ausgeglichen
> werden. Ein negativer Kontostand ist binnen 14 Tagen auszugleichen. Das Teilnehmerkonto kann
> zinslos im Guthaben geführt werden.
> ...


Am 01.10.2006 so



> "Belastungen auf dem Teilnehmerkonto sind sofort fällig, ohne dass es einem gesonderten
> Hinweis bedarf. Eine Belastung kann mit einem bestehenden Guthaben teilweise oder ganz
> ausgeglichen werden. Ein negativer Kontostand ist binnen 14 Tagen auszugleichen. Das
> Teilnehmerkonto kann zinslos im Guthaben geführt werden.
> ...


und jetzt so



> "Belastungen auf dem Teilnehmerkonto sind sofort fällig, ohne dass es einem gesonderten Hinweis
> bedarf. Eine Belastung kann mit einem bestehenden Guthaben teilweise oder ganz ausgeglichen
> werden. Ein negativer Kontostand ist binnen 14 Tagen auszugleichen. Das Teilnehmerkonto kann
> zinslos im Guthaben geführt werden.
> ...



Merkwürdig oder??


----------



## lapaloma (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, am 01.10.2006 hieß es noch so 


> "Der Teilnehmer ist verpflichtet, Starlotto über eine Änderung seiner Wohnanschrift
> umgehend zu informieren. Im Falle von Rücksendungen ist Starlotto ermächtigt, eine
> Bearbeitungspauschale zu berechnen. Diese beträgt in der Regel Euro 5,00. Für
> Adressnachforschungen und/oder Nachsendungen ist Starlotto ermächtigt neben angefallenen
> ...


wow und nun 46 Euro mehr...



> "Der Teilnehmer ist verpflichtet, Starlotto über eine Änderung seiner Wohnanschrift umgehend zu
> informieren. Im Falle von Rücksendungen ist Starlotto ermächtigt, eine Bearbeitungspauschale zu
> berechnen. Diese beträgt in der Regel Euro 5,00. Für Nachsendungen mit einfachen
> Adressnachforschungen ist eine Bearbeitungspauschale von Euro 10,00 vereinbart. Wir trotz
> ...


----------



## Alex123 (7 März 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Huhu, es werden ja noch einige wissen, das ich doch nun schon vor längerem, den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wg. 'SL´bekommen habe und ich hab auch zeitgemäß.. Widerspruch eingelegt. Komisch nur, dass ich seitdem NIX mehr höre. Weder vom Gericht noch von SL. NIX


----------



## lapaloma (28 März 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

W A R T U N G S A R B E I T E N

Es finden gerade Wartungsarbeiten an der Serverfarm statt.
Starlotto ist gegen 21.30 Uhr wieder für Sie da.

Status-Datum: 28.03.2007, 19:15 Uhr

Bitte besuchen Sie uns dann erneut.

Vielen Dank,
Ihr Starlotto-Team


...da kommen bestimmt wieder schöne neue Sachen dazu...


----------



## Sebastian1200 (3 April 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo @all, auch ich habe versucht meinen Gewinn in Höhe von 70 Euro von St...to zu bekommen. Mehrmals versuchte ich per Fax an meinen Gewinn zu bekommen. Natürlich ohne Erfolg. War ja klar!!! Per Mahnverfahren kam heraus, dass es unmöglich ist bei dem Geschäftsführer was zu holen. Laut Schreiben, von der von mir beauftragten Gerichtsvollzieherin, ist es nicht möglich was zu pfänden. Dies haben auch schon vorherige Versuche gezeit. Ab da bin ich den Weg über das Amtsgericht in München gegangen. Mit Schreiben vom 07.11.06 bekam ich Nachricht, dass dor ein Insolvenzverfahren von einer Gläubigerseite gestellt wurde. Dieses aber noch nicht eröffnet bzw. entschieden. Wie es jetzt weitergeht? Keine Ahnung, aber vieleicht weiss das jemand von euch. Bis jetzt, ausser Spesen nicht gewesen. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (3 April 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> ... 07.11.06 ...Insolvenzverfahren...
> Dieses aber noch nicht eröffnet bzw. entschieden. Wie es jetzt weitergeht? Keine Ahnung...


Das Insolvenzverfahren wird eröffnet, wenn genug Geld für die Verfahrenskosten da ist oder jemand einen Verfahrenskostenvorschuss einzahlt.

Ist nicht mal genug Geld für das Insolvenzverfahren da, heißt das: streicht euch die Forderungen ans Bein, hier gibt's nichts mehr zu holen!

Aber eine Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Hoffnung ist mit einer Insolvenzeröffnung bzw. einem abgewiesenen Insolvenzantrag geplättet, vgl. § 60 IV und V GmbH-Gesetz.

Wuschel


----------



## Sebastian1200 (3 April 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

danke für die Info!!

Gruß


----------



## joau (18 April 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Leute

Hatte im November hier geschrieben das ich einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hatte. (Tread 401) Hatte ja einen Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Diese Woche kam nun ein Brief vom Amtsgericht Coburg. 

Hier der Text:
Die Voraussetzungen für die Abgabe des Verfahrens liegen nunmehr vor. Demgemäß ist der Rechtsstreit zur Durchführung des streitigem Verfahrens an das Amtsgericht München Zivilabteilung abgegeben worden. Diesem Gericht bleibt die Prüfung seiner Zuständigkeit vorbehalten. 

So nun werde ich mal abwarten was dann vom Amtsgericht München kommt. Eventuell muß ich dann doch einen Anwalt einschalten. Hat noch jemand etwas ähnliches bekommen ?

Viele Grüße
joau


----------



## peter1304 (18 April 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi
nein, du bist der erste, der einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekommen hat. aber warte mal ab, ob es überhaupt zu einer verhandlung kommt
und  ST....... nicht kurz vor dem angeraumten termin noch kalte füße bekommt und alles absagt. :-p :-D 
gruß aus berlin 
peter


----------



## lapaloma (19 April 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@Sebastian

Kannst du die Sache unter http://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/ zufälligerweise finden?


----------



## Sakra (19 April 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe erfahren, dass das Schreiben mehrere "Kunden" bekommen haben. Wenn das mit dem Insolvenzantrag stimmt, es es aber doch auch egal. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der [ edit] die Kosten, die er dem Gericht vorauslegen musss, bezahlen wird. Dazu hat es bissher auch nicht gereicht.
Selbst wenn es wirklich zu einem Prozess kommen sollte, sehe ich doch die Möglichkeit, dass der { edit] eine Niederlage erlangen wird.


----------



## Sebastian1200 (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



lapaloma schrieb:


> @Sebastian
> 
> Kannst du die Sache unter http://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/ zufälligerweise finden?



@Lapaloma,
leider nein. Nähere Auskünfte bekommst Du eventuell beim Amtsgericht München-Insolvenzgericht. Tel: 089 5597-3473.


----------



## Sebastian1200 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> @Lapaloma,
> leider nein. Nähere Auskünfte bekommst Du eventuell beim Amtsgericht München-Insolvenzgericht. Tel: 089 5597-3473.



Habe selbst in München angerufen. Das Insolvenzverfahren ist eingestellt worden. Das wars dann:wall: 

Jetzt kann ich mir meinen Titel sonst wo hin schmieren. Von der Gerichtsvollzieherin habe ja ebenfalls eine Unpfändbarkeitsberscheinigung ausgestellt bekommen.

Wirklich clever von den Jungs von Starlotto. Bleibt nur übrig eine Warnung auszusprechen.

[.......]

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## joau (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Leute

Habe heute vom Amtsgericht München Post per förmliche Zustellung erhalten. Darin war enthalten eine Beglaubigte Abschrift der Klageschrift an das Amtsgericht vom Anwalt von ST  und vom Amtsgericht ein Beschluß.
Dieser Beschluß lautet:

1.) Es wird weiter schriftlich verhandelt.
2.) Der Beklagte wird aufgefordert, binnen zwei Wochen auf die Klage zu erwidern.
3.) Die Klagepartei wird auf folgendes hingewiesen:
Es fehlt an nach wie vor an der Darlegung der örtlichen Zuständigkeit des amtsgericht München. Es handelt sich hier um eine Geldschuld und damit um eine Schickschuld. Erfüllungsort ist somit der Wohnsitz des Beklagten. Die von der Klagepartei vertretene Auffassung betreffend den Leistungsort bei Banküberweisungen ist unzutreffend. Die Klage wird als unzulässig abzuweisen sein, wenn nicht noch Verweisungsantrag gestellt wird.
Die Klagepartei erhält Gelegenheit , hierzu binnen zwei Wochen ab Zustellung dieses Beschlusses Stellung zu nehmen.
4.) Eine Entscheidung ergaht nach Ablauf der gesetzten Frist, ggf. durch Endurteil.


So sieht es im Augenblick aus. Werde mir nun doch einen Anwalt nehmen müssen. Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch Rat und kann mir Hilfe geben.

Viele Grüße
joau


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



joau schrieb:


> ...  Werde mir nun doch einen Anwalt nehmen müssen.  ...


 Das einzig sinnvolle.


----------



## lapaloma (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hat den eine Einstellung des Verfahrens irgendwelche rechtlichen Folgen für eine GmbH? Wurde es mangels Masse eingestellt?


----------



## Sebastian1200 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



lapaloma schrieb:


> Hat den eine Einstellung des Verfahrens irgendwelche rechtlichen Folgen für eine GmbH? Wurde es mangels Masse eingestellt?



Mir wurde leider nichts weiter mitgeteilt vom Insolvenzgericht in München.

Weiss jemand von euch, ob und wie es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt meine Forderung durch zu setzen?


----------



## marmarmel (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



joau schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Habe heute vom Amtsgericht München Post per förmliche Zustellung erhalten. Darin war enthalten eine Beglaubigte Abschrift der Klageschrift an das Amtsgericht vom Anwalt von ST  und vom Amtsgericht ein Beschluß.
> Dieser Beschluß lautet:
> ...


Auch wir haben die Klage vorgestern zugestellt bekommen. Die Klage ist jedoch augenscheinlich unbegründet, so dass wir nunmehr einen Anwalt beauftragt haben, Klageabweisung zu beantragen.


----------



## Sakra (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Habe eine neue Adresse von P.E. bekommen. Sie kann auf meiner Homepage eingesehen werden.

Wie lange diese Adresse aktuell ist, kann man ja leider nicht sagen, da er gerne und viel umzieht.


----------



## Sakra (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Jetzt hat P.E. schon Angst, dass seine Adresse bekannt wird. Er hat über einen RA den Betreiber meiner Homepage anschreiben lassen. Daher wurde meine Seite gesperrt. Ich musste die Angaben löschen. Bei Nachfragen, werde ich aber weiterhin meine Erfahrungen und mir bekannte Adressen weitergeben. Mit seinem Versuch, mir eine Unterlassungsklage anzuhängen, hatte er auch keinen Erfolg. Ich warte gerne auf eine Klage, damit alles mal auf den Tisch kommt.

@ P.E. Wann sehen wir uns denn mal vor Gericht !!! Sie scheinen ja häufiger die Einträge zu lesen.


----------



## Die Köchin (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo,
bin durch Suche mit Google auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Muß gestehen, hab nur einen Teil der Beiträge hier gelesen und auch gesehen, daß diese schon etwas älter sind.
Auch ich habe _kostenlos_ bei Starlotto getippt. Heute klick ich wieder auf den Link zur Seite um meinen Tipp abzugeben und was sehe ich? Ne gaaaaanz andere Seite mit irgendwelchen Links (ähnlich ner Suchergebnisseite). 
Hat sich der/die/das Betreiber nun aus dem Staub gemacht oder haben die Bemühungen zwecks Anzeige und Mahnung usw. Erfolg gehabt?
Bin irgendwie ziemlich verwirrt. 
Hoffe irgendeiner liest das hier noch und kann mir die Sache etwas in Kurzform erklären.
LG DieKöchin


----------



## lapaloma (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Wenn man bei Denic schaut, dann gab es dort gestern am 21.06.2007 eine Änderung. Vorher war bei Administrativer Ansprechpartner N.W. eingetragen, aktuell ist dies nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## Die Köchin (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Nun bin ich vollendens durcheinander. :help: Die Seite gibt es wieder. Und mir sind auch keine Änderungen aufgefallen. :roll:


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Die Köchin schrieb:


> Die Seite gibt es wieder.


...und das schon unmittelbar nach deinem Post, dort waren sicher nur Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Immo (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> dort waren sicher nur Wartungsarbeiten.



Reinungsarbeiten  von all dem Schmutz der sich auf den Seiten ansammelt


----------



## Alex123 (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Also ich habe eine Einladung zur verhandlung vor Gericht. So eine grenzenlose :kotz: 

Dabei haben doch alle gesagt, dass es soweit eh nicht kommt. Naja, mal sehen was das wird.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Alex123 schrieb:


> Dabei haben doch alle gesagt, dass es soweit eh nicht kommt.


Das sind nur Erfahrungswerte, Ausreißer gibt es hin und wieder mal.


----------



## Alex123 (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

nun ja, ich bin ja, da sich das ganze schon weit über 3 Jahre hinzieht mit der materie ganz gut vertraut. Und man ist schon ab und an vor gericht gezogen wegen SL. Da bei mir aber eine so aberwitzig geringe Summe dahinter steht wundere ich mich, wie man als Anwalt für eine solche Firma sich so lächerlich machen will. Zumal ich ja vor Gericht dann meine Unterlagen heraushole aus denen hervor geht. das ich im recht bin..


----------



## Alex123 (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

aber ich weiss ich weiss. Recht haben und recht bekommen, ist in Deutschland manchmal fast unmöglich. Aber was noch viel schwerer in D. ist, ist Geld bekommen.. :roll:  und solange es bei mir Leute gibt, die mir gerichtlich verurteilt Geld schulden und zwar nicht wenig. und ich bis heute seit Jahren noch keinen einzigen cent bekommen habe. Solange kriegt SL von mir auch auf ewig nix. Kann  ich jedem anderen auch nur raten.


----------



## lapaloma (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@Alex

wo ist denn die Verhandlung? In München?


----------



## Alex123 (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

nein die Anwaltsgruppe vom SL hat das ganze nach Leipzig geschickt, da München nicht zuständig war. Da bin ich echt gespannt, wer von denen dann hier erscheint. Die Verhandlung ist auch erst im Oktober. :roll:


----------



## Heike (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



peter1304 schrieb:


> hi
> nein, du bist der erste, der einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekommen hat. aber warte mal ab, gruß aus berlin  peter



Hallo, hier ist noch jemand der einen Bescheid bekam. Der Widerspruch geht nächste Woche auf die Reise zum Gericht. :roll: An sich wüßte ich nicht, was ich mir soll zu Schulden kommen haben, ich hoffe doch sehr dass es sich hierbei um ein Mißverständnis handelt.

Ich habe Fakten von damals kopiert und in meinen schriftlichen Widerspruch eingebracht und hoffe, dass dies ausreicht um das Mißverständnis aufzuklären.

Falls die Einsicht fehlt, werde ich leider eine Anzeige machen müssen, da ich mir keiner Schuld bewußt bin, da ich an keinen kostenpflichtigen Spielen teilgenommen habe.

Die damaligen Gewinne sind im Prinzip zum Teil anfechtbar, laut Gesetz hätte ich 4 Jahre Zeit um den Vertrag anzufechten.

Der Mahnbescheid selbst weist aus meiner Sicht Mängel auf, auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen möchte, da hier jeder mitlesen kann, das Tortenstück hebe ich mir für das Gericht auf.

So wie ich im Internet gesehen habe, haben in den letzten Monaten Wochen Tagen noch mehr einen Bescheid bekommen.

Wie geht es nun weiter ?

Grüße Heike


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Heike schrieb:


> Der Mahnbescheid selbst weist aus meiner Sicht Mängel auf, auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen möchte, da hier jeder mitlesen kann, das Tortenstück hebe ich mir für das Gericht auf.
> 
> So wie ich im Internet gesehen habe, haben in den letzten Monaten Wochen Tagen noch mehr einen Bescheid bekommen.
> 
> Wie geht es nun weiter ?


Die Stunde der Wahrheit kommt erst, nachdem der Mahnbescheid mit Kreuzchen für 
Widerspruch zurückgegangen ist.
Bevor dann nicht tatsächlich Klage eingereicht wird, beschäftigt sich das Gericht nur mit 
dem Ablegen und  Abheften des Fetzen Papiers.
Mehr ist dieser Versuchsballon nicht. Hab den Eindruck, das man hier intensiv mitliest und  
nachdem immer wieder drauf hingeweisen wird, dass dieser Schritt bisher nicht erfolgte,
 treibt man es einen Schritt weiter bis zu Kante, wohl in der Annahme damit User einschüchtern zu können.
Bis zu diesem Schritt ist, um es nochmals zu wiederholen, keine einzige rechtliche Prüfung erfolgt.


. schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"
> 
> http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/gerichtliche_mahnung/


----------



## Alex123 (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Bin ich momentan die einzige, wo tatsächlich Klage eingereicht wurde??


----------



## Alex123 (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hab den Eindruck, das man hier intensiv mitliest und
> nachdem immer wieder drauf hingeweisen wird, dass dieser Schritt bisher nicht erfolgte,
> treibt man es einen Schritt weiter bis zu Kante, wohl in der Annahme damit User einschüchtern zu können.
> Bis zu diesem Schritt ist, um es nochmals zu wiederholen, keine einzige rechtliche Prüfung erfolgt.




Na was meinst du WER hier intensiv mitliest?


----------



## Immo (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Alex123 schrieb:


> Na was meinst du WER hier intensiv mitliest?


na wer wohl? "the dark side"  oder meinst du,  die würden sich nicht informieren, 
wie man gegen sie gedenkt vorzugehen?  Insofern sind solche öffentlichen Diskussionen
 ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Rechtsberatung ist ohnehin in Deutschland verboten


----------



## Heike (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> treibt man es einen Schritt weiter bis zu Kante, wohl in der Annahme damit User einschüchtern zu können.
> Bis zu diesem Schritt ist, um es nochmals zu wiederholen, keine einzige rechtliche Prüfung erfolgt.



Ja, nicht jeder hat die Kraft oder den Elan sich zur Wehr zu setzen. Was man in einigen Fällen machen kann, das kam ja auch schon öfter in bestimmten Fernsehsendungen. Bis hin zu einer Anzeige ist alles möglich.

Momentan recherechiere ich und sammle Material bzw. Schwachpunkte, *falls der normale Widerspruch nicht reicht*, geht es weiter zum Anwalt (Internetrecht, Vertragsrecht). Der wird das dann alles in einen schönen Paragraphen-Brief verpacken können.

Bei manchen was man hier und wo anders so liest, kann man nur noch mit den Ohren schlackern.

Manche Anwälte lieben neue Herausforderungen. :-p 

Ich hab schon mal eine Streitigkeit vor ein paar Jahren gewonnen, da wollte jemand von mir mehrere Tausend Mark. Das war damals ziemliches Neuland und der Anwalt hat sich voller Eifer daran gesetzt.

Grüße Heike

Je mehr vor Gericht müssen, vielleicht um so besser für die nächste Generation.


----------



## Alex123 (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

das hab ich mir schon gedacht, ich habe aber so den gedanken (die illusion?) das zumindest die Anwälte welche mich vor Gericht ziehen, keinerlei Ahnung haben WAS für eine FA. Starlotto ist, bzw. mit welchen Methoden der Typ arbeitet. :roll:


----------



## Heike (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Alex123 schrieb:


> das hab ich mir schon gedacht, ich habe aber so den gedanken (die illusion?) das zumindest die Anwälte welche mich vor Gericht ziehen, keinerlei Ahnung haben WAS für eine FA. Starlotto ist, bzw. mit welchen Methoden der Typ arbeitet. :roll:



Hallo Alex, darüber kann ich mir persönlich kein Urteil erlauben,

aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass manche Dinge genau recherchiert werden müssen.

Fakten, Tatsachen ---> Paragraphen

Mein damaliger Anwalt hat sich große Mühe gegeben und wir haben gewonnen.

Er hat sehr viel Zeit für mich geopfert, aber nicht nur deswegen, es war Neuland und er wollte richtig gut sein :-p 

Viel Glück. Heike


----------



## Heike (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich habe lange Zeit im Internet gesucht.
Mit der Google Suchmaschine erhält man unterschiedliche Ergebnisse,
je nach dem welche Suchbegriffe gemeinsam  eingeben werden.

+"Wort1"+"Wort2"

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

es erfolgte in diversen Abständen ein Wechsel bzw. Änderung z. B. 

Gewinne und Gewinneinlösungen
Kontaktaufnahme (kostenlos bis hin zur zahlungspflichtigen)
verschiedene (?) Kontaktpersonen 
ABG
Mitgliedschaften (Bedingungen)
und einiges andere

Es stellt sich die Frage ob das überhaupt noch alles genaustens auseinander gehalten werden kann?

Theoretisch müsste doch auch nachweisbar sein, wenn eine Person ein Kontaktformular mehrmals genutzt hat?

Ich dachte dabei an die Abspeicherung der Seitennutzung beim eigenen Provider ???

Also ich hab das so meine Überlegungen ...

Gruß Heike


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Heike schrieb:


> Ich dachte dabei an die Abspeicherung der Seitennutzung beim eigenen Provider ???


Das gibt es nicht! Der Provider hat keine Veranlassung den Internetverkehr seiner Kunden zu überwachen, geschweige denn zu protokollieren. Das wäre so, als würde ein Postbote den Inhalt eines Briefes zur Kenntnis nehmen und für später mal ablegen - ein Unding!


----------



## Heike (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Der Provider selbst hat an so was sicherlich kein Interesse,
aber was ist mit Datenvorratsspeicherung? (siehe Artikel im Internet)

Dann gäbe es noch Ausschnitte vom Bildschirm (Ausschneidewerkzeug),
da soviel ich mich entsinnen kann, kopieren nicht möglich war.

Oder auch Zeugen die anwesend und neben dem PC saßen.

Nehmen wir mal an, einige haben im guten Glauben gehandelt und vertraut,
einige die Meisten haben den damaligen Geschäftsbedingungen vertraut,
aber es ist leider anderes gekommen wie es an sich kommen sollte.

Dann muss es doch irgendwie zu beweisen sein, dass ein "Missverständnis" vorliegt,
dass die Anschuldigungen so nicht stimmen?

Man könnte das natürlich auch umdrehen, eine Anzeige wegen "xxx" ?

Wenn ich heute in einem großen seriösen Shop etwas bestelle und bezahle
oder dort eine Anfrage tätige, dann werde ich doch nicht über das Ohr gehauen
oder bekomme nach zig Jahren irgendwelche Schriftstücke???

Wenn ich ein Zeitschriften Abo kündige, dann erhalte ich doch keine Zeitung mehr?

Bei vielen seriösen Anbietern reicht sogar ein Telefonat oder eine Email, aber durch heutiges Misstrauen "schwarze Schafe",
schickt man dann doch noch mal lieber einen Brief (Einschreiben) hinterher.

*Werbung: Gratis kostenlos was heißt das?*

Ein Lottogeschäft gratis kostenlos das nimmt für Gewinne  kein Geld oder verteilt Gutscheine als "Gewinn" die in einer Mitgliedschaft enden???

Beispiel: Millionenklick bei Web . de Das ist für mich kostenlos gratis. (Klick auf Partner) Das Einigste was da passieren könnte, dass jemand ausgeschlossen wird.

Dort mal ganz einfach die Geschäftsbedingungen lesen. 

Ich kann mich auch nicht entsinnen, dass es so etwas bei anderen kostenlosen Lottoanbietern gab, da war es gratis, Klick auf Partner Werbung.

Für mich ist auch unvorstellbar, wenn mehrere Arbeitskollegen oder eine Familie von einem PC (IP) spielen,
dass so etwas erst nach 1, 2 oder 3 Jahren bemerkt wurde und die Leute dann ziemlich hohe saftige Rechnungen erhielten.

Wieso gab es damals ein Häkchen für eine kostenpflichtige Benachrichtigung, welches man bei kostenlosen Tipps entfernen musste???
obwohl auch so eine Benachrichtigung Email über die gezogenen Zahlen kam???

Wenn man sich überlegt, dass dieses schon in mindestens  (2001) 2003 bis 2005 (2006) so war und die meisten das (Rechnungen, Mahnungen) ignoriert haben und jetzt für einige der dicke Hammer kommen soll???

Wie das heute mit dem Spiel dort ist, weiß ich nicht, will ich mir auch kein Urteil erlauben, da ja einiges geändert wurde.

Aber die verschiedenen Berichte im Internet ... Google: +"Wort1"+"Wort2"

Das Spiel existiert seit 2001??? (inklusive Änderungen) und das wird sich sicherlich auch nicht ändern,
bis auf dass es "wächst" siehe die ganzen Domainnamen co.uk und und und

Auf verschiedenen Seiten wird gratis und kostenlos geworben.

Also jeder muss da im Prinzip mit Inkasso oder Mahnbescheid allein durch.

Auf der Liste "Europäisches Verbraucherzentrum" unseriöser Lotto Anbieter ist "STARLOTTO INTERNATIONAL" aufgeführt.
Vollständige Liste der unseriösen Lotterie- und Gewinnspielanbieter (Stand: Juni 2005)

*Sind die beiden identisch?*

Gruß Heike

PS: das Meiste mit großen Fragezeichen "???"


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Heike schrieb:


> ...was ist mit Datenvorratsspeicherung?


Die gibt es erst ab 1.1.2008 und betrifft nur die Verbindungsdaten einer Computersession des Internetnutzers ggü. seinem Provider - nicht den Aufruf von Internetseiten durch den Nutzer.


----------



## Heike (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die gibt es erst ab 1.1.2008 und betrifft nur die Verbindungsdaten einer Computersession des Internetnutzers ggü. seinem Provider - *nicht den Aufruf von Internetseiten durch den Nutzer*.




Das ist ja echt Schade    

Gruß Heike


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Heike schrieb:


> Auf der Liste "Europäisches Verbraucherzentrum" unseriöser Lotto Anbieter ist "STARLOTTO INTERNATIONAL" aufgeführt.
> Vollständige Liste der unseriösen Lotterie- und Gewinnspielanbieter (Stand: Juni 2005)
> 
> *Sind die beiden identisch?*


nein
http://joewein.net/419/emails/2004-11/07/027061.606.htm


----------



## lapaloma (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

SL wirbt ja (wegen dem 07.07.07), dass man mit ihnen feiern kann und man bekommt einen ganzen Monat den Club für 12 Euro / Monat geschenkt, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das "Bermuda Dreieck" Widerrufsbriefe/Emails verschlingen wird....


----------



## Heike (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



lapaloma schrieb:


> SL wirbt ja (wegen dem 07.07.07), dass man mit ihnen feiern kann und man bekommt einen ganzen Monat den Club für 12 Euro / Monat geschenkt, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das "Bermuda Dreieck" Widerrufsbriefe/Emails verschlingen wird....




Diese Werbung ist sehr offensichtlich nur für einen Monat gratis,
aber eine Laufzeit ist nicht erkennbar ? (6, 12 Monate oder Jahre?) 

Unter Club und Fragen konnte ich auch nichts großartig sehen ???

Aber der Widerruf und die Kündigung sind sehr einfach: 

Über Menü - Kontakforumlar ?

und 14-Tage-Geld-zurück-Garantie 

Ich hab schon andere """Gewinne""" Gutscheine gesehen.:cry: 

Gruß Heike

*Knipps* Bildschirm Ausschnitt aussschneid*


----------



## Heike (9 Juli 2007)

*AW:*

Das hab ich auf einer Homepage bei einem Partnerprogramm gefunden:

Beschreibung:
"xxx - das kostenlose Internet-Lotto. Täglich tolle Preise zu gewinnen. Teilnahme kostenlos."

"Jetzt EUR 1.000.000,- kostenlos gewinnen
xxx: kostenlos täglich gewinnen. Machen Sie mit beim kostenlosen xxx und gewinnen Sie täglich Bar- und Sachpreise. Reinschauen lohnt sich!"

Also es gibt Leute die sozusagen für Firmen auf ihrer Homepage werben.
"kostenlos"
(vorausgesetzt, die Firma hat sich bei einem Partnerprogramm angemeldet)

*Entspricht das denn nun wirklich den Tatsachen?*

Wenn ich z. B. für die Gewinneinlösung bezahlen musste?
Wenn ich aufpassen musste, dass das Häkchen "automatische Benachrichtung" raus sein musste,
damit es nicht kostenpflichtig wird?
Wenn ich z. B. als Gewinn bei richtig getippten Zahlen  Gutschein (als "Gewinn") erhielt, 
der den Anschein kostenlos gratis erweckte und wo im Endeffekt dazu bezahlt werden musste?

Kontakte: *Bitten*, Widerruf, Kündigung verliefen im Sande, also wurde erstmal bezahlt.

Ja, der Witz es wurde sogar der Betrag zum "Gewinn" bezahlt, da keine Antwort kam.

Aber es flattert Mahnung ins Haus nach xxx Jahren ?

Bei mir in der Stadt gibt es nur eine Verbraucher-Infothek (Verbraucherzentrale),
das nächste große Betratungszentrum und auch eine Beratungsstelle sind einige km (15 - 30) entfernt.

Wo kann (muss) ich mich hinwenden?

Da das schon einige Jahre her ist, *wer haftet*?

Die Person "Vorname", die alles unter den Tisch fallen lassen hat?
Der alte Besitzer, der neue Besitzer, die Firma selbst?
Die Email? Das Kontaktformular? Der Briefkasten?

Gruß Heike


----------



## Sebastian1200 (9 Juli 2007)

*AW:*

Hallo Heike, gute Frage. Ich versuchte meinen Gewinn einzuklagen. Ohne Erfolg. Habe jetzt einen Titel und den kann ich mir sonst wo hin klemmen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Heike (11 Juli 2007)

*AW:*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> Hallo Heike, gute Frage. Ich versuchte meinen Gewinn einzuklagen. Ohne Erfolg.



Hallo Sebastian, ja, bei den Gewinnen kam damals ein automatische Email mit Pin. Bevor du dort deinen Gewinn eingelöst hast, kam ein Fenster, und du konntest eingegeben: "juchhu wieder ein Dreier" oder *freu freu* usw.

Den Rest hat die Webseite (Maschine) allein gemacht. Geld für die Einlösung. Kontoführung alles automatisch. Adresse stand schon und los ging es. Bei Wechsel (Ausland) ist die Seite ja auch autmotisch weitergelaufen.

Momentan gesetzlicher Vertreter ein Herr Geschäftsführer N.W.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=32620&page=36

Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr ... Also ran und die Gewinne holen. Wenn du es nicht glaubst, ich hab es Schwarz auf Weiß. 

Schönen Gruß Heike


----------



## Sebastian1200 (11 Juli 2007)

*AW:*



Heike schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian, ja, bei den Gewinnen kam damals ein automatische Email mit Pin. Bevor du dort deinen Gewinn eingelöst hast, kam ein Fenster, und du konntest eingegeben: "juchhu wieder ein Dreier" oder *freu freu* usw.
> 
> Den Rest hat die Webseite (Maschine) allein gemacht. Geld für die Einlösung. Kontoführung alles automatisch. Adresse stand schon und los ging es. Bei Wechsel (Ausland) ist die Seite ja auch autmotisch weitergelaufen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Heike, wenn Du den Namen des neuen Geschäftsführers hast, schicke mir mal bitte den Namen mit kompletter Adresse per PN. Denn dann könnte ich vieleicht doch noch erfolgreich Vollstrecken lassen. Mein Titel verfällt ja nicht. würde mich sehr freuen. Danke vorab. 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Heike (11 Juli 2007)

*AW:*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> wenn Du den Namen des neuen Geschäftsführers hast, schicke mir mal bitte den Namen mit kompletter Adresse per PN. Denn dann könnte ich vieleicht doch noch erfolgreich Vollstrecken lassen. Mein Titel verfällt ja nicht. würde mich sehr freuen.


Habe dir was gesandt , hoffe du kannst etwas damit anfangen.
Gruß Heike und viel Glück.


----------



## Alex123 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

der neue GF.. also die wechseln sowieso andauernd. alleine in der zeit in der ich mich schon ärger, also schon so gut 4 jahre war es immer mal ein anderer. An den dann alle treten wollen,und der dann auch nie erreichbar, vorladbar etc ist. ich glaube n.w. kenn ich auch schon.. so neu ist der nicht. aber ich nehm mir erst mal nen guten anwalt.   ich muss ja davon ausgehen, dass die leute bei mir zum termin vor gericht erscheinen.


----------



## Heike (12 Juli 2007)

*AW:*

Mich wundert es, bisher hab ich alle meine Rechnungen früher oder später bezahlt und von seriösen Firmen die Emails meist nach kurzer Zeit gelöscht. Komischerweise habe ich ausgerechnet von einer Firma einige Emails u. Bildschirmausschnitte aufgehoben, irgendwie war das damals eigenartig und xxx?    warten wir es mal ab.

Ich hoffe es kommt zum streitigen Verfahren, damit das Kapitel endlich abgeschlossen werden kann*???*

Alex ich drück dir die Daumen, sag bitte Bescheid wenn es soweit ist, vielleicht schaff ich es bis nach Leipzig zu dem Zeitpunkt, falls es stattfinden sollte. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und bis dahin  

Gruß Heike


----------



## Sebastian1200 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

[email protected], habe heute vom Gericht in Stuttgart erfahren, dass der Geschäftsfüher von Star..... per Haftbefehl gesucht wird.

Wer will jetzt noch die Forderungen erwirken oder gibt es einen neuen Geschäftsführer?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Heike (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> habe heute vom Gericht in Stuttgart erfahren, dass der Geschäftsfüher von Star..... per Haftbefehl gesucht wird. Wer will jetzt noch die Forderungen erwirken oder gibt es einen neuen Geschäftsführer?



Hallo Sebstian, danke, dass du angefragt hast.

Finde ich mehr als merkwürdig, im Juli 2007 alter neuer N.W.  und nun schon wieder? Wenn N.W. als gesetzlicher Vertreter fungiert und ausfallen sollte, dann rückt die GmbH an die Stelle?

Diese Seite (Homepage, Maschine) lief  ja auch immer automatisch weiter? (seit 2001?)

*Ohne Gericht, ohne Verfahren kein Ende in Sicht?* *Verbraucherschutz, Datenschutz?* Schlagen wir uns damit noch in 40 Jahren herum?  Gruß Heike


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Leute ,
ich bin neu hier und durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestossen , weil ich den Namen St..... in Googel eingegeben habe.leider habe auch ich unangenehme Post von dieser Firma erhalten,zuerst eine mahnung mit teilzahlungsvereinbarung dann sogar einen Mahnbescheid.Ich soll im November 2004 an einem Quiz teilgenommen haben,mein Konto ins Minus gefahren haben.leider kenne ich diese Firma nicht und habe auch niemals an einem Quiz teilgenommen.Eine Kontaktaufnahme unter der angegebenen Faxnummer scheiterte leider.Empfänger nicht erreichbar.Ansonsten ist wohl nur eine Kontaktaufnahme über die Hompage mit meinen Zugangsdaten bzw.Passwort  (  ???? ) möglich.
naja und dann kam auf einmal der mahnbescheid über 275 Euro.Habe Widerspruch eingelegt.Das Lustige ist,dass ich an die mir bekannte Bankverbindung überweisen soll.Aber weder im mahnbescheid noch in der mahnung mit Teilzahlungsvereinbarung ist nichts angegeben.Also wohin bitte schön soll man das Geld überweisen?
Ach ja , ein gewisser kläger ist ein Herr N.W.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> naja und dann kam auf einmal der mahnbescheid über 275 Euro..



ein echter *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid in dieser Form? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ein echter *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid in dieser Form?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338



Ja , genau so einer .
zentrales Mahngericht Coburg


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ach Coburg, da werden solche Versuchsballons schon mal losgelassen 

Lies den Thread über den Mahnbescheid gründlich durch. 
Ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle, und  der Verein  muß Farbe  bekennen, ob sie wirklich vor 
Gericht ziehen wollen. Bisher ist das sehr  selten geschehen. 
 (die soweit ich weiß überhaupt noch nicht)


----------



## Heike (12 Juli 2007)

*AW:*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> Eine Kontaktaufnahme unter der angegebenen Faxnummer scheiterte leider.Empfänger nicht erreichbar.Ansonsten ist wohl nur eine Kontaktaufnahme über die Hompage mit meinen Zugangsdaten bzw.Passwort  (  ???? ) möglich.
> naja und dann kam auf einmal der mahnbescheid über 275 Euro.Habe Widerspruch eingelegt.



Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten wie deine Daten dahingekommen sein können.

Zum damaligen persönlichen Bereich (Benutzerkonto): 
Der Webseiten-Besitzer (und Angestellte ???) selbst konnte dort die Daten ändern.

Einsicht hattest du mit einer Email und Passwort. Alles andere lief sozusagen "automatisch" bis auf das Zahlen (1 kostenloser Tipp) eingeben.
Eine Kontobewegung war sofort zu sehen. (Null, Plus)  Geldeinzahlung > bei Gewinn > Pin per Email > Einlösungsgebühr > Kontoveränderung

*Eine Löschung durch den Nutzer selbst war nicht möglich, auch nicht, wenn Konto im Null oder Plus.*

Konnte man da überhaupt so einfach bei einem Nuller (0) Kontostand an dem Quiz teilnehmen?
275 Euro find ich ein bißchen happig? 

Die Kontaktaufnahme war von kostenlos bis hin zu teuer auf unterschiedliche Weise.  (Formular, Email, Telefon, Fax, Briefkasten) Das wurde über die Jahre geändert. Aber viele haben keine Antwort erhalten.

Ich würde aber jetzt nicht versuchen, ob das "Benutzerkonto???" existiert.
Also lange am "Benutzerkonto???" herumprobieren. Du wirst sehen, was auf dich zukommt.

Ich persönlich würde die Anschrift nutzen die auf dem Mahnbescheid steht, die müsste ja theoretisch stimmen, da dies so von einem Gericht kam? *Aber unter den momentan gegebenen Umständen würde ich doch mal lieber die Antwort vom Kläger oder Gericht abwarten. *

Unter firmenwissen . de findest du auch etwas.

Wie schon Captain Picard sagt:



> Ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle, und der Verein muß Farbe bekennen, ob sie wirklich vor
> Gericht ziehen wollen.



Aber was, wenn nicht? Dann geht es nach 5 Jahren wieder los?

Gruß Heike


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW:*



Heike schrieb:


> Aber was, wenn nicht? Dann geht es nach 5 Jahren wieder los?


Dieselbe Forderung kann nicht erneut gestellt  werden


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ja,Du hast richtig gelesen 275 Euro.Nutzungsgebühren,Inkassogebühren,Auslagen,Mahngebühren,Gerichtsgebühren,etc.
Angeblich hatten die die Sache damals einem Inkassobüro übergeben,was aber angeblich keinen Erfog hatte und dieses an Starl... zurückgegeben hat.Danach ist es in Vergessenheit geraten(steht so in dem Schreiben).Und jetzt fällt denen wieder ein,dass da ja eine Forderung ist.
Mir kommt diese Firma doch arg unseriös vor.Warum kann man nur über die Hompage mit denen in Kontakt treten?warum steht nirgendwo eine Bankverbindung?Muss man das als Gewerbetreibender nicht in seinen Schreiben angeben,vor allem wenn man angeblich eine Forderung hat?Ich glaube ,ich gebe den ganzen Kram der Verbraucherzentrale und erstatte auch eine Anzeige wegen Betrug.Ich kenne die nicht und will auch damit nichts zu tun haben.Und es ist ein Witz,dass man einfach ohne Beweise behaupten kann,man hätte eine Forderung und das Mahngericht geht erst mal darauf ein.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> ,man hätte eine Forderung und das Mahngericht geht erst mal darauf ein.





hdf schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"


Das Gericht prüft nie bei einem  Mahnbescheid, darf es gar nicht,  es ist also nicht "drauf eingegangen"


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Klar,Du hast Recht.Weiss ich ja auch,dass das da drunter stand.Aber das ist doch auch ein Irrsinn.Da werden Unmengen an Gelder verschleudert ohne irgendwelche Ansprüche zu prüfen.Und wer muss dafür aufkommen?Wir Steuerzahler.Ich finde das irgendwo einen Witz.Kann ich ja demnächst auch machen,wenn ich jemanden ärgern will,lasse ich einfach einen Mahnbescheid machen.Wird ja vorher eh nich geprüft.:smile: 
Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> Kann ich ja demnächst auch machen,wenn ich jemanden ärgern will,lasse ich einfach einen Mahnbescheid machen.


Grundsätzlich ja, aber das kostet schon etwas. Die genauen Gebühren weiß   ich nicht auf Anhieb. 
Hier wird das aber wohl bewußt einkalkuliert. Es werden sich sicherlich eine Reihe von Usern 
einschüchtern lassen, so dass es sich unterm Strich für diesen Verein rechnet.


----------



## Heike (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist,dass ich an die mir bekannte Bankverbindung überweisen soll.Aber weder im mahnbescheid noch in der mahnung mit Teilzahlungsvereinbarung ist nichts angegeben.Also wohin bitte schön soll man das Geld überweisen?



Das ist laut Email und eigenen Erfahrungen *von damals*:
das Konto bei der Bank Paseo de la Catellana ... Madrid Spanien (innerhalb der EU)
und das Konto bei der Raiffeisenbank St. Gallen (innerhalb der Schweiz)
damalige Konto-Inhaber verschiedenene Angaben  
aber es gab auch im Nutzerbereich andere Zahl-Möglichkeiten z. B.:
---> persönlicher Pin und per Telefon (über Telefonrechnung)

Allerdings fehlten in den damaligen Emails der persönliche Name oder eine Kundennummer? 
Also kein Name, keine Kundennummer in den Emails?

Im Prinzip stand nur die Forderung zwischen Bannern (Werbung) in großen Zahlen und
ganz ganz ganz weit unten ca. am Ende von 3 Seiten Querformat stand:

"Sie erhalten diese EMail, da sich ihre Email-Adresse in unserem Info-Verteiler befindet." 
"Sofern Sie keine weiteren Informationen wünschen, ..."
... Diese eMail wurde geschickt an: "eMail-adresse"

*Schock* sehe ich jetzt erst und ich hab damals für meinen "wunderschönen Gewinn" dazu-bezahlt.
(Geld überwiesen, damit alles im Plus ist und bleibt)

Einiges ist mir ja sofort ins Auge gesprungen, aber das seh ich heut zum ersten Mal.

Allerdings hat mein Explorer eine ziemlich hohe Sicherheitsstufe,
deswegen hab ich noch nie alles so genau nachgeschaut.



> Dieselbe Forderung kann nicht erneut gestellt werden



Danke, das beruhigt dann doch ein bißchen.

Gruß Heike

PS: Umsatzsteuer-Nummer? AGB?


----------



## Heike (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, aber das kostet schon etwas. Die genauen Gebühren weiß   ich nicht auf Anhieb.
> Hier wird das aber wohl bewußt einkalkuliert. Es werden sich sicherlich eine Reihe von Usern
> einschüchtern lassen, so dass es sich unterm Strich für diesen Verein rechnet.



Ja, so ähnlich, denk ich auch :roll: Gruß Heike


----------



## Heike (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Heike schrieb:


> Das ist laut Email und eigenen Erfahrungen *von damals*:
> das Konto bei der Bank Paseo de la Catellana ... Madrid Spanien (innerhalb der EU)



Vertippt, Entschuldigung.:cry: 

Paseo de la Castellana, no. 29 ... Madrid Spain

Gruß Heike


----------



## blowfish (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> Und wer muss dafür aufkommen?Wir Steuerzahler.Ich finde das irgendwo einen Witz.



Auf Zivilgerichten hat der Kläger immer erst in Vorkasse zu gehen. Am Ende wird das beim Unterlegenen mit aufgerechnet. Also ohne Kohle kein Klage.


----------



## Alex123 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



blowfish schrieb:


> Auf Zivilgerichten hat der Kläger immer erst in Vorkasse zu gehen. Am Ende wird das beim Unterlegenen mit aufgerechnet. Also ohne Kohle kein Klage.




Willst Du damit sagen, die 134,20 euro plus 33,00 euro zinsen die Starlotto von mir haben will ( erst waren es 23,06 euro, dann mal 194,96 euro) dann noch die Kosten für den Rechtsstreit, dass haben die Anwälte (wer deren namen etc. wissen will kann mir gerne eine pn schicken)) schon im vorraus für Starlotto ausgelegt??


----------



## blowfish (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Alex123 schrieb:


> Willst Du damit sagen, die 134,20 euro plus 33,00 euro zinsen die Starlotto von mir haben will



Natürlich nicht. Es geht dabei lediglich um die Gerichtskosten die aus dem Streitwert berechnet werden.


----------



## Sakra (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Eine neue Nachricht. 
Starlotto ( P.E.) hat mir eine Unterlassungsklage zugesand. Aber wie schon beim ersten Mal, wird er damit nicht durchkommen.
Er hat sich aufgeregt, dass ich seine Anschrift und Handynummer auf meiner Homepage veröffentlich habe. Außerdem ist er ja ein so guter Junge und alle  stellen ihn nur schlecht dar. Er ist schutzbedürfig und seine Daten sind nicht für die Öffentlichkeit. Das aber viele Leute nur zu gerne wüssten, wo er sitzt, lässt er ausser acht.

Mal sehen, wann ich die Klageschrift in Händen halte.


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

wer ist denn nun  P.E. ? ich dachte ein gewisser N.W. ist Geschäftsführer.Hat von Euch eigentlich schon irgendjemand Anzeige wegen Betrug erstattet?Kann ja nicht sein,dass die sich alles erlauben.Die Staatsanwaltschaft sollte die Seite möglichst schnell schliessen lassen.


----------



## Heike (17 Juli 2007)

*Widerspruch, Schreiben, Rechtsschutz, Email, Anwalt*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> wer ist denn nun  P.E. ? ich dachte ein gewisser N.W. ist Geschäftsführer.Hat von Euch eigentlich schon irgendjemand Anzeige wegen Betrug erstattet?Kann ja nicht sein,dass die sich alles erlauben.Die Staatsanwaltschaft sollte die Seite möglichst schnell schliessen lassen.




Widerspruch, Schreiben, Rechtsschutz, Email, Anwalt

Forderung in Email damals (Minibetrag den ich dummerweise bezahlt habe)
und die neuen Forderungen im Mahnbescheid selbst waren und sind merkwürdig.
Ich verstehe momentan nichts mehr, da ich noch nicht mal weiß für was überhaupt.

Nach meinen Widerspruch mit Begründung (Gericht) kam  ein Schreiben (nicht vom Gericht)
sondern von "Firma" mit einer 55 Cent Marke frankiert. (Stempel Messe München)
Geschäftsführung: der alte, neue ? "N.W." 

Meine Rechtschutzsschutzversicherung hat mir  eine Schadensnummer  gegeben.
Ich hab alles Wichtige mit den wirklich netten Ansprechpartnern besprochen, 
dargelegt wie es damals war.

Die Anwaltskanzlei hat auch schon mehrere Fragen am Telefon gestellt,
und ich habe einen Termin in den nächsten Tagen. (Zivilrecht, Vertragsrecht)

Ich soll alles mitbringen was ich habe.

Zum Glück habe ich die Emails von damals noch. Die alten Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich auch.
(schon alles mehrmals ausgedruckt)

Verwunderlich war, dass ich einen Brief von "Firma" bekam und nicht vom Gericht?

Allerdings beginnt das Schreiben (nach Widerspruch) in der Du Form

Hallo Vorname und endet in der Sie Form.

Wie bei anderen auch, steht dort:

"Ihr Widerspruch enthielt keine Begründung."

obwohl das nicht stimmt, denn er enthielt eine.

Datum fettgedruckt (nur Eingang ist fristwahrend)

Da auf dem Schreiben keine Kontonummer steht, gehe ich davon aus, ich soll 
an die englische Firma in London mit spanischen Konto in Madrid Spanien überweisen?

Denn, denn: Was machen die Leute die heute kein Internet mehr haben?

Zahlungsinformationen (u. a. Bankverbindungen) könnte ich über Menü "Mein Konto" mit "email" abrufen.

Neu ? Ein mir bisher unbekannter Usercode (Buchstaben, Zahlen gemischt) in dem Brief.

Da steht wirklich: Usercode: "..."

Ich hatte damals nur eine email und ein Passwort für den kostenlosen Tipp.
Selbst in den Emails von damals, weder ein Name, noch eine Kundennummer, noch ein Usercode ?

Natürlich gehe ich nicht auf diese Seite wie angegeben.

Das ist an sich genau das was ich befürchtet habe.

Für die Leute, deren Briefe damals zurückkamen oder unbeantwortet blieben:

auf der damaligen Webseite vor ein paar Jahren waren eine Zeitlang 2 verschiedene Anschriften zur gleichen Zeit,
und zwar einmal unter Teilnahmebedingungen und einmal unter Kontaktmenü. (für Bargeldzahlung usw.)
In den Emails tauchte der Name der englischen Firma mit spanischen Bankkonto auf.

Das mit dem Mahnbescheid, Gericht, Widerruf, Brief von "Firma" versteh ich nicht so ganz.

Ich dachte, das läuft jetzt alles über das Gericht?

Bisher weiß ich ja noch nicht einmal für was ich überhaupt bezahlen soll?

Momentan versteh ich nur Bahnhof.

*Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass ich jetzt wenigstens eine Schadensnummer (Rechtsschutzversicherung) und einen Termin bei einem Anwalt habe.*

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, was in diesem, meinem Fall unternommen werden könnte/kann.

Gruß Heike

Tipp: keine dubiosen Emails in den Papierkorb, besser aufheben oder ausdrucken.
rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaften - mit ausdrucken.


----------



## Heike (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Eine neue Nachricht.
> Starlotto ( P.E.) hat mir eine Unterlassungsklage zugesand. Aber wie schon beim ersten Mal, wird er damit nicht durchkommen.
> Er hat sich aufgeregt, dass ich seine Anschrift und Handynummer auf meiner Homepage veröffentlich habe. Außerdem ist er ja ein so guter Junge und alle  stellen ihn nur schlecht dar. Er ist schutzbedürfig und seine Daten sind nicht für die Öffentlichkeit. Das aber viele Leute nur zu gerne wüssten, wo er sitzt, lässt er ausser acht.
> 
> Mal sehen, wann ich die Klageschrift in Händen halte.



So unterschiedlich ist das, ich hätte auch gern meine Sache über ein Gericht in D geklärt, aber momentan wird das wohl leider nichts ? Zumindest hab ich bisher noch nichts vom Gericht und es kam als Antwort auf meinen Widerruf nur ein Schreiben von "Firma, GF: N.W."  :cry:  Grüße Heike


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ich glaube es ist wohl besser , Anzeige wegen Internetbetrug zu stellen.Etwas anderes scheint es wohl nicht zu bringen und kostet nur Nerven.


----------



## Heike (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> ich glaube es ist wohl besser , Anzeige wegen Internetbetrug zu stellen.Etwas anderes scheint es wohl nicht zu bringen und kostet nur Nerven.



Mit solchen Gedanken habe ich mich auch schon vertraut gemacht, aber jetzt warte ich was der Anwalt empfiehlt bzw. was ich machen könnte bzw. was der Anwalt machen kann. Grüße Heike


----------



## Insider (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Internetbetrug als solches gibt es nicht! Wenn, dann ist das ein sehr schwer nachzuweisender Betrug nach § 263 StGB. Warum wohl scheint aus den bisherigen Anzeigen in der Sache nichts geworden zu sein? Heike ist da schon auf dem schlagfertigeren Dampfer und sollte sich unbedingt mit Sakra verbünden.


----------



## Sakra (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Eine Bitte an alle Leser !!!!

Wer hat in dem Zeitraum 21.06 - 23.06.2007 versucht die Seite von Starlotto aufzurufen und keine Verbindung bekommen. ( Es kam eine Seite, ähnlich einer Suchmaschine.

Der RA hat in seinem Schreiben ausgeführt, dass die Seite nur am 22.06.2007 einige Stunden nicht zu erreichen war. Aber der überwiegende Teil deutscher Internetbenutzer die Seite ununterbrochen aufrufen konnte. Da ich weiß, dass die nicht so ist, brauche ich neutrale Aussagen.
Bitte per PN schreiben, damit ich die Aussagen - falls erforderlich - vor gericht verwenden kann.

Danke Sakra


----------



## Heike (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Insider schrieb:


> Internetbetrug als solches gibt es nicht! Wenn, dann ist das ein sehr schwer nachzuweisender Betrug nach § 263 StGB. Warum wohl scheint aus den bisherigen Anzeigen in der Sache nichts geworden zu sein? Heike ist da schon auf dem schlagfertigeren Dampfer und sollte sich unbedingt mit Sakra verbünden.



Danke für die Blumen, naja, vielleicht frage oder hinterfrage ich zuviel, da ich vieles nicht verstehe, aber "schlagfertig" ***lach***:-D  Der Termin ist in den nächsten Tagen ... Gruß Heike


----------



## Heike (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Eine Bitte an alle Leser !!!! Wer hat in dem Zeitraum 21.06 - 23.06.2007 versucht die Seite von Starlotto aufzurufen und keine Verbindung bekommen. ( Es kam eine Seite, ähnlich einer Suchmaschine.
> Der RA hat in seinem Schreiben ausgeführt, dass die Seite nur am 22.06.2007 einige Stunden nicht zu erreichen war. Aber der überwiegende Teil deutscher Internetbenutzer die Seite ununterbrochen aufrufen konnte. Da ich weiß, dass die nicht so ist, brauche ich neutrale Aussagen.
> Bitte per PN schreiben, damit ich die Aussagen - falls erforderlich - vor gericht verwenden kann. Danke Sakra



Ich hatte dieser Tage diesen Thread intensiver gelesen.
Auf den ersten Seiten hatte ich dies gefunden und auch mal bei der Denic usw. geschaut:
http://*********.com/crearis/  h**p://www.crearis.de Eventuelle Änderungen ??? 
Gruß Heike
Ich kann zwar über Domainnamen und Suchmaschine
von Frankreich über England nach Russland und in die USA per Internet reisen,
und schon danach 1001 Fragen haben, 
*aber von "Technik" hab ich wenig so gut wie gar keine Ahnung.*


----------



## Sakra (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Habe heute durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher den Beschluss des Landgericht Düsseldorf erhalten. In diesem Schreiben, wird mir untersagt, die Adresse und Telefonnummer des P.E. an andere weiterzugeben. Ich werde mich an den Beschluss, bis zur Klärung, halten.

Ich bitte aber nun auch alle Leser, die Forderungen an Starlotto oder P.E. haben, mir zu schreiben, damit mein RA das Antwortschreiben richtig formulieren kann. Die vorliegenden Schriftstücke reichen bestimmt auch aus, aber je mehr Unterlagen ich habe, desto besser.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## mückenstich (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch wir sind betroffen - vielmehr meine Mama. Sie hat am Freitag einen Mahnbescheid erhalten iHv knapp 280€. 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr genau weiß, worum es überhaupt geht. Ich muss mich erstmal wieder in die alten Unterlagen einlesen. 
Eine dringende Frage habe ich aber: wie genau soll gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch eingelegt werden? In welcher Form soll dieser erfolgen? Ich hatte hier gelesen mit Begründung? Oder kann ich gegebenenfalls auf alte - sehr ausführliche Schreiben verweisen?
Weiterhin wurde nahe gelegt, sich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden. Bitte entschuldigt meine doofe Frage, aber wie genau macht man das? Den Sachverhalt noch einmal schriftlich festhalten und dann abschicken?

So, das waren erstmal ein paar Fragen von mir. Wenn ich euch noch irgendwie helfen kann - v.a. Sakra hatte darum gebeten, dann schreibt mich einfach an. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns erstmal viel Erfolg!


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ist das wirklich ein echter Mahnbescheid oder nur so eine lächerliche Mahnung? Lasst euch von der Wortspielerei nicht verunsichern! Alles zum Thema "*gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid*" steht hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338 (einfach auf die blaue Schrift klicken!)


----------



## Heike (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



mückenstich schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,auch wir sind betroffen - vielmehr meine Mama. Sie hat am Freitag einen Mahnbescheid erhalten iHv knapp 280€.  Ich muss gestehen, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr genau weiß, worum es überhaupt geht. Ich muss mich erstmal wieder in die alten Unterlagen einlesen.  Eine dringende Frage habe ich aber: wie genau soll gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch eingelegt werden? In welcher Form soll dieser erfolgen? Ich hatte hier gelesen mit Begründung? Oder kann ich gegebenenfalls auf alte - sehr ausführliche Schreiben verweisen?



Hier steht einiges über das Mahnverfahren in pdf-Datei vom Mahngericht Bayern:

http://www.mahngericht-bayern.de/Service/brosch/mahnverfKurzProz.pdf

Wieso erhielt deine Mama einen Mahnbescheid und du weißt nicht mehr Bescheid?

Gruß Heike


----------



## mückenstich (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

also, ich muss wohl meine Mama nochmal anrufen, um was es sich handelt. Aber ich denke, dass es ein Mahnbescheid ist. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat sie häufiger eine "lächerliche Mahnung"   erhalten und den Unterschied kennt sie wohl.

Ich habe den schriftlichen Verkehr für sie übernommen. Allerdings liegt das jetzt schon so weit zurück - ich glaube fast 2 Jahre, dass ich das letzte Mal geantwortet habe, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr weiß worum es geht. @ Heike: daher weiß ich selbst schon nicht mehr "Bescheid". 

Soweit ich mich aber erinnere hatte sie selbst gar keine Forderung gegen starlotto - höchstens einen Euro oder so. Aber da muss ich mich nochmal durch die Unterlagen wühlen. Wir haben nämlich auch so ziemlich alles ausgedruckt und in einen Ordner gebannt.

Ich danke euch in jedem Fall für die Links - dann werde ich mich mal dranmachen und diese genauer anschauen und dann loslegen.

Vielen Dank... :-D


----------



## Sakra (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich bitte auch alle, die Forderungen an Starlotto oder P.E. haben sich zu melden.

Da er ja schutzbedürftig ist - was er ja vorgebracht hat - muss man dem Gericht das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## blowfish (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Ich bitte auch alle, die Forderungen an Starlotto oder P.E. haben sich zu melden.



Wie es aussieht möchtest du damit wieder einmal eine "Hammelplage" loslassen?:scherzkeks:  Du bist endlich der Erste seit 2004 der so etwas einleiten will


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@ blowfish, lies dir mal die Postings von Sakra durch, dann wirst du sehr leicht erkennen, dass er anderes im Schilde führt. Du tust ihm Unrecht mit deiner Vermutung!


----------



## blowfish (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du tust ihm Unrecht mit deiner Vermutung!



Wenn das so rüber gekommen ist tut es mir leid. Ich glaube kaum, dass das mit seinem RA abgesprochen ist. Er kann ja nicht alle vertreten. Ansonsten kann er ja auf diesen Thread verweisen.


----------



## blowfish (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> 07.02.07 Ruhe bewahren und abwarten !
> 19.04.07 Wenn das mit dem Insolvenzantrag stimmt, es es aber doch auch egal.
> 30.05.07 Wie lange diese Adresse aktuell ist, kann man ja leider nicht sagen, da er gerne und viel umzieht.
> 04.06.07 @ P.E. Wann sehen wir uns denn mal vor Gericht !!! Sie scheinen ja häufiger die Einträge zu lesen.
> *17.07.07 Er hat sich aufgeregt, dass ich seine Anschrift und Handynummer auf meiner Homepage veröffentlich habe.*


Du hättest dich an den Entschluss vom 07.02.07 halten sollen. Wie wurde schon so oft geschrieben. Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Gericht dir zustimmt, wenn du von anderen Personen die Handynummer und die Anschrift veröffentlichst, egal wie grau der ist. :unzufrieden:


----------



## Sakra (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich will nicht alle vertreten.
Da es keine Sammelklagen gibt, hätte das auch keinen Sinn.
Ich möchte nur beweisen, dass es genug Leute gibt die sich  gerne an P.E. wenden würden. Daher meine bitte mir zu schreiben.


----------



## Heike (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Da hier jeder mitlesen kann, ist es vielleicht auch nicht so gut immer und alles detailliert zu schreiben, denn im Endeffekt könnte das anderen nachfolgenden „Leidensgenossen“  schaden, je mehr Fehler um so besser, um so schneller. 

Ich habe mittlerweile mindestens schon ca. 10 Stunden in die Sache gesteckt. 3 wichtige Telefonate einen Weg Gespräch über eine Stunde, alles zusammengepackt, alles in einer Kurzfassung zusammengefasst, damit es andere verstehen, da manche Emails zwar ein kleines Sümmchen aufweisen, aber leider keine Details, aber dafür manchmal ca. 6 – 7 Seiten (Querformat) mit Werbung.  Wegen dem Mahnbescheid gilt momentan leider abwarten. Gläubiger müsste jetzt Geld einzahlen, damit es weitergeht. Rechtsanwalt tut jetzt erstmal etwas was er in diesem Gesamt-Fall tun kann. Nebenher muss er sich erstmal alles genauer durchlesen, um zu sehen, was und wie noch gemacht werden könnte. Eine weitere Möglichkeit zusätzlich neben allem ein Weg zur Verbraucherzentrale um darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Also neben Anwalt. Dort werde ich vorher erstmal anrufen, wie und was. Bei mir geht es nicht so wie bei anderen allein um automatische Verlängerung, sondern um einige Fehler, von der ersten Email an.  Naja und zu guter Letzt könnte auch ein Weg zum Freund und Helfer nicht schaden, das gilt gut überlegt wegen was genau. Allerdings bin ich bei dem ganzen  Wirrwarr noch auf etwas anderes gestoßen, ich überlege gerade ob ich eventuell auch noch eine seriöse Firma anschreibe, Jahr 2005, ist mir (uns) erst jetzt aufgefallen. (Wettbewerb usw.) Nebenbei Domain Name de hat ca. 10 Geschwister mit gleichem Inhalt. 

Ich befinde mich momentan im Wechselbad: Mitleid für die Beiden. Hat jemand überhaupt schon mal jemand PE und NW in der Realität gesehen hat?  Und ab und zu könnte ich den Datenserver … 

@ mückenstich Also mir wurde von Anwalt erklärt: Beim Mahnbescheid reicht ein Kreuz, Gläubiger müsste dann eine Gebühr an das Gericht zahlen, damit es weiter geht und eine eventuelle Verhandlung würde dann theoretisch am Wohnort des Schuldners stattfinden, aber das könnte dann teuer für einen Gläubiger werden, wenn er kein Geld zurück erhält. Deswegen folgen bei einigen Firmen nach dem Widerspruch ein Brief / Briefe. Also nichts Neues und in dem Sinne auch nicht verwunderlich. Ich persönlich habe eine Begründung geschrieben, da ich dachte beim Gericht ist alles gut aufgehoben und geht nichts verloren. Viele machen nichts, so wie ich von diversen Seiten vernommen habe.

*lach* „““zum Gericht soll ich nach dem Widerspruch momentan nichts mehr hin senden, sonst wäre das wohl schon der Widerspruch für den nächsten Schritt.“““  *lach* Hm, vielleicht wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit um zum Ziel zu kommen? *Scherz*

Ich hätte auch eine Forderung von ca. einem Euro (momentan aber nur theoretisch).

„““Kostenlose Spiele gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht.  Also Finger weg“““

Jetzt muss ich erstmal schauen was es mit diesem Moneybookers? auf sich hat.

Warum zucken einige bei dem Wort „Datenschutzbeauftragter“ zusammen?

*Auf jeden Fall bin ich momentan pappensatt*:roll:  und sehe in den nächsten Tagen weiter.

Gruß Heike


----------



## blowfish (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur beweisen, dass es genug Leute gibt die sich  gerne an P.E. wenden würden.


Und warum glaubst du ist es in diesem Forum verboten Namen und Telefonnummern offen einzustellen? Richtig, weil sonst das Forum mit einer Unterlassungsklage rechnen muss.
Wenn schon, dann kann man das ja per PN austauschen.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Namen und Telefonnummern, Email- Adressen und sonstiges sind auch deswegen nicht erlaubt, da wir nicht wissen, ob der Verfasser entweder selbst Eigentümer der angegebenen Daten ist, oder dessen Einwilligung besitzt oder einfach nur irgendwie irgend jemand anderen einen "Streich" spielen möchte. Also auch zum Schutz anderer denen ein Streich gespielt werden soll. Denn wir haben nicht die Zeit, das Geld und die Lust jede Telefonnummer anzurufen oder jede E-Mail Adresse anzuschreiben, ob der genannte wirklich dahinter steckt.
Da es aber für die User oft unverständlich ist, wenn mal das Angeben derartiger Daten erlaubt ist und mal wieder nicht, haben wir uns für eine strikte Untersagung sämtlicher Daten dieser Art entschieden. 
Also nicht nur Angst vor Unterlassungsklagen, sondern umfassender Schutz uns und andere betreffend .


----------



## Heike (26 Juli 2007)

*GmbH*

Ja, das denke ich auch mal.

Mir fällt dazu noch ein:

Ich hab mir den Thread und die Seite von Sakra durchgelesen:
PE soll für Forderungen (Gewinne) zuständig sein, (und es soll nichts zu holen sein)? 
NW soll für """Verbindlichkeiten""" (Mahnung, z.B. gerichtliches Mahnverfahren) zuständig sein?
Zwischenzeitlich taucht noch ein MH als Geschäftsführer auf. 
Medien Deutschlandvertretung KH.

Wenn man noch anderes hinzu nehmen würde, dann ist die Verwirrung komplett:
z.B. Ltd und FB in London sowie IE in Nürnberg und PE in München.

Meine Erachtens lief das bei mir damals über eine Ltd in London mit Konto in Madrid.
(der Aufbau der Emails war damals auch so und außerdem kamen diese über ... )

Ich stelle mir das ziemlich schwierig vor, überhaupt eine Person persönlich anzusprechen.

Meine damaligen "automatischen Info" """Gewinn""" Emails kamen über ...

Teilnahme von damals: 
"Für die Ermittlung des/der Gewinner(s) sind allein die bei xxx bzw. einem unabhängigen Dritten gespeicherten Daten maßgeblich."

Im Endeffekt ist es momentan eine GmbH http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GmbH.

"""Das Mindeststammkapital beträgt 25.000 Euro (§ 5 Abs. 1 GmbHG)"""

Soviel ich weiß, müsste auch eine Bilanz erstellt werden,
welche wiederherum gültige Rechnungen und Belege voraussetzt?

Der momentan offizielle Geschäftsführer steht momentan nicht im (Impressum?) Kontakt?

Heute GmbH ? mit Rechten und Pflichten.

Also müssten Forderungen (Aktiva, Mahnungen) und Verbindlichkeiten (Passiva, Gewinne) auch über GmbH laufen
im umgedrehten Falle für Gewinner: Forderungen (Gewinne) die noch offen sind. 
(offene Gewinne müssten auch in Bilanz auf der Passiva Seite Verbindlichkeiten stehen?)
und nicht über irgendwelche Privatpersonen, sondern über den heutigen Geschäftsführer bzw. GmbH?

Dann müssten theoretisch auch die Rechnungen, Belege, Emails von der Ltd übernommen wurden sein.

"Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung (GmbH) ist eine juristische Person des Privatrechts in Deutschland, an der sich andere juristische oder natürliche Personen mit einer Kapitaleinlage beteiligen.

Die gesetzliche Vertretung übernehmen dabei die Geschäftsführer."

Der richtige Ansprechpartner müsste im (Impressum) Kontakt stehen und dort steht nun mal GmbH. (und nicht xx)

Wie schon gesagt: 
"über die heutige Seite oder den Spielablauf kann ich mir momentan kein Urteil erlauben,
da ich seit über einem Jahr aus diversen Gründen den Account-Bereich nicht besucht habe."

Aber an der irritierenden Werbung: "kostenlos gewinnen" hat sich scheinbar nichts geändert.

Gruß Heike


----------



## Die Köchin (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

15. Anwendbares Recht

Das Gewinnspiel unterliegt ausschließlich dem Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
Gerichtsstand ist München in Deutschland.

DER RECHTSWEG IST AUSGESCHLOSSEN 
Starlotto GmbH
Zeppelinstraße 71-73
81669 München
Deutschland

So steht es in den AGB und ich denke mal das ist eindeutig, oder?
Auch in der Widerrufsbelehrung ist diese Adresse angegeben.


----------



## Die Köchin (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Starlotto GmbH
Zeppelinstraße 71-73 . 81669 München
Deutschland

Tel. +49.700.STARLOTTO
Fax. +49.89.1488229383

eMail: nur über Kontaktformular
Internet: starlotto.de

Und das hier stand immer unter den Gewinnbenachrichtigungen (zumindest noch bis Anfang 06/2007).

_Url deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Heike (27 Juli 2007)

*heute und damals*



Die Köchin schrieb:


> So steht es in den AGB und ich denke mal das ist eindeutig, oder? Auch in der Widerrufsbelehrung ist diese Adresse angegeben.



*Vielleicht* mag das *heute* (2006,2007) so eindeutig sein, aber damals vor ein paar Jahren standen zwei unterschiedliche Anschriften einmal unter Teilnahme und einmal unter Kontakt (für Bargeld). AGB und Impressum existierten nicht. Und in den Emails gab es nochmals andere Angaben. Damals stand auch unter Punkt 8:  „Bei minderjährigen Teilnehmern wird der Gewinn an die erziehungsberechtigten Personen übergeben.“  Was mich interessieren würde, was ich vielleicht nie erfahren werde: wie  hat die Ltd (später GmbH?) abgeschrieben? Wie wurden Werbe-Einnahmen z. B. moneybookers bis zu 100 Euro pro Neukunden, Geld von „Spieler“  für Gewinneinlösungen, „““Clubgebühren“““ abgerechnet und abgeschrieben, wie wurden die Kontoeinnahmen (Aktiva) in Madrid abgerechnet? Stelle ich mir schwierig vor bei diesem damaligen Hin und Her.  Manche „Spieler kostenlos gewinnnen“ bekommen erst nach zwei  oder drei Jahren Rechnungen, also etwas merkwürdig find ich das schon. Wenn der Kunde (kostenlos gewinnen) die Rechnungen ungerechtfertigt findet, dann kann das doch abgeschrieben werden, der Gewinn wird dadurch geschmälert (Aufwandsposten) oder wie war das nochmal? Wikipedia Allgemeinwissen Bilanz ect.   *Wie verhält es sich bei minder-jährigen Schuldnern („kostenlos gewinnen“?)* Gruß Heike


----------



## bmngoc (1 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt echt Problem mit diesem Mahnbescheid. Der wurde schon am 20.7 zu mir gekommen, bin aber nicht mehr in Deutschland. Heute hat meine Freundin den Briefkasten angeguckt und den Bescheid entdeckt. Die Frist für Widerspruch ist bald vorbei. Was kann ich jetzt machen? Ist es Problem, wenn meine Freundin für mich ankreuzt, unterschreibt und zurückschickt? Sie hat natürlich keine schriefliche Vollmacht von mir erhalten, in diesem Fall jedoch kann ich mündlich erteilt, oder?

Danke schön für schnelle Hinweise


----------



## Heike (1 August 2007)

*Mahnbescheid*

@ gmngoc

was ich *eventuell* in so einer seltenen Situation tun würde: Ich würde die Person die das Schreiben empfangen hat, darum bitten: das Kreuz an die richtige Stelle zu setzen und unterschreiben zu lassen: im Auftrag !!! dann würde ich ein Schreiben aufsetzen: Nummer Mahnbescheid  "ich widerspreche ... "  und an das Gericht faxen oder per Brief.

*Fraglich ob so etwas gültig ist.*

Eventuell würde ich in so einem Falle auch beim Gericht anrufen und fragen: wie und was. Oder zum Anwalt gehen, aber dafür ist es wohl auch zu spät: 20.07. Soviel wie ich weiß, gilt das Zustelldatum Mahnbescheid auf dem Umschlag und der Poststempel von dem Briefumschlag des Widerspruches. Sollte er verspätet eintreffen, dann ist das wohl schon der Widerspruch für den nächsten Schritt.

Vielleicht wäre das ein Fehler, aber was anderes wüßte ich auch nicht.

Ja, eine seltene Situation.

*Gute Frage, was könnte man da tun?*

Gruß Heike

PS: naja ...


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (1 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hey,man hat doch 2 Wochen Zeit zu widersprechen ab dem Tag der Zustellung.Wenn es tatsächlich ein Mahnbescheid ist,dann wäre das komisch.Da der eigentlich nicht so ohne weiteres in den Briefkasten geworfen wird.Normalerweise bekommt man vom Postboten eine Benachrichtigung,dass man eine Sendung in der Postfiliale gegen Ausweisvorlage abholen soll.Diese Sendung liegt dann 3 Monate dort.Wird sie nicht abgeholt,geht sie an das Gericht zurück.Aber vorsicht ! Wer denkt,damit das ganze zu umgehen,der mahnbescheid gilt trotzdem als zugestellt,sollte er nicht innerhalb der 3 Monate abgeholt werden.Man kann auch nicht die Annahme verweigern,beim Einschreiben ist das anders.
Wenn der mahnbescheid am 20.zugestellt wurde,so hast Du noch 3 Tage Zeit zu widersprechen.Wichtig ist das Datum des Poststempels.
habe übrigens auch Bescheid,dass mein Widerspruch nicht akzeptiert wurde.Und ziemliche Drohungen,was sie unternehmen wollen bzw, wie teuer es ja dann für mich werden kann.Ich gebe die Sache jetzt zur Verbraucherzentrale.Ich glaube auch,dass diese Fristsetzung und dieser Drohbrief keine gesetzliche Handhabe haben werden,da das per E-Mail gekommen ist und die Mail größtenteils mit Werbung bestückt ist.


----------



## Heike (2 August 2007)

*briefe nach widerspruch*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> habe übrigens auch Bescheid,dass mein Widerspruch nicht akzeptiert wurde.Und ziemliche Drohungen,was sie unternehmen wollen bzw, wie teuer es ja dann für mich werden kann.Ich gebe die Sache jetzt zur Verbraucherzentrale.Ich glaube auch,dass diese Fristsetzung und dieser Drohbrief keine gesetzliche Handhabe haben werden,da das per E-Mail gekommen ist und die Mail größtenteils mit Werbung bestückt ist.



Wenn du Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt hast, müsste das Gericht entscheiden ob die Forderung berechtigt oder nicht? (siehe Ablauf gerichtliches Mahnverfahren). 

Für mich haben sie wenigstens nach dem Widerspruch noch eine 0,55 Cent Marke gezahlt. Also ich habe wie einige andere auch einen Brief mit der Post erhalten. Ohne Werbung und ziemlich heftig für mich  

Ich habe zwar im Anschluss daran *einiges *unternommen, aber momentan Stillstand "Funkstille", weiß noch nicht so genau wie es weitergeht. 

In jedem Falle werde (muss) ich mir alles aufheben, nicht dass in 5 oder in 20 Jahren noch irgendetwas anderes hinterher kommt. (Scherz) Heutzutage weiß man ja nie so genau.  

Gruß Heike


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2007)

*AW: briefe nach widerspruch*



Heike schrieb:


> Wenn du Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt hast, müsste das Gericht entscheiden ob die Forderung berechtigt oder nicht? (siehe Ablauf gerichtliches Mahnverfahren).


Von sich aus prüft das Gericht gar nichts. Erst wenn Klage eingereicht würde,
käme es zum Prozess.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Heike (2 August 2007)

*AW: briefe nach widerspruch*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Von sich aus prüft das Gericht gar nichts. Erst wenn Klage eingereicht würde,
> käme es zum Prozess.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338



Ja, genau! Das meinte ich auch. Ablauf gerichtliches Mahnverfahren. *Er *(Sie/Es) müsste jetzt einzahlen, damit es weitergeht.  Mein Anwalt hat in einigen anderen Richtungen noch etwas bewirken wollen. Momentan Funkstille. Keine Antwort. Gruß Heike


----------



## bmngoc (4 August 2007)

*AW: Mahnbescheid*



Heike schrieb:


> @ gmngoc



Danke für die Hinweisen. Ich habe E-Mail vom Gericht bekommen, meine Freundin kann für mich i.A. unterschreiben, kein Problem :-D . Widerspruch kann ich auch selbst schreiben und faxen, hat meine Freundin aber schon für mich Widerspruch eingelegt.


----------



## DerGast (13 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo, 

ich hatte mich mal vor knapp drei Jahren bei Starlotto angemeldet, und da ich es eigentlich ganz gut fand auch mal so ein Paket gebucht - doch dann ging der Ärger los.

Nachdem ich meinen Beitrag bezahlt hatte bekamm ich von denen diverse Gebühren aufgedrückt. Meine Adresse soll falsch gewesen sein und man konnte mir die Rechnung nicht zusellen. Nach einigen hin und her beharrte Starlotto bzw. Manuella vom Starlotto-Team darauf, das ich diese gebühren bezahle ... <snip> ... ich kürze das hier mal ab ... <snip> Nunmehr habe ich dann meinen Rücktritt erklärt und hilfsweise meine Kündigung - das wollte Starlotto nicht akzeptieren und bestand auf dem Vertrag. Aber nach einiger Zeit haben die den emailverkehr mit mir eingestellt. Ich hielt die sache für erledigt, und musste die Gebühren als Lehrgeld abschreiben.

Nun, halt so 2,5-3 Jahre später bekomme ich Mahnungen von dem Verein - so ganz plötzlich (ohne vorherige Rechnungsstellung) und via Post (emails schicken die ja nicht mehr an mich). Dazu noch an meine alte Adresse, sodass sämtliche Fristen (aus den Mahnungen) abgelaufen sind wenn ich die Briefe nachgesendet bekomme.

Die haben bestimmt meine neue Adresse nicht, das ist auch gut so ... ich hätte gern dass das auch so bleibt.

Nun habe ich "die letzte Mahnung vor gerichtlicher Durchsetzung" bekommen. Die scheinen da auf ernst zu machen - ich rechne schon täglich mit dem Empfang eines Mahnbescheides.

Nun möchte ich auch rechtlich dagegen vorgehen bzw. mich absichern.

Ich weiss aber nicht ob ich zu einem Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale hier in Ingolstadt gehen soll.

Was für ein (Fach-)Anwalt währe den hier zuständig? Zivilrecht, Inkassorecht oder Vertragsrecht???

Was sollte so eine Erstberatung beim Anwalt kosten?

Kennt Ihr vieleicht weitere "geschädigte" oder läuft bereits ein Verfahren gegen Starlotto oder gegen Nutzer etc.?

Ich hoffe einer kann mir hier Tipps zum weiteren Vorgehen und eventuell weitere Ansprechpartner nennen - Danke!

Ach ja, noch ne Kleinigkeit: Kann so ein Mahnbescheid überhaupt an mich an eine alte/falsche Adresse zugestellt werden und beginnen bei dieser Zustellung auch schon die Fristen wegen Widerspruch zu laufen?

Ich erwarte keine Rechtsberatung sondern nur ein paar vorab-Informationen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



DerGast schrieb:


> Nun habe ich "die letzte Mahnung vor gerichtlicher Durchsetzung" bekommen. Die scheinen da auf ernst zu machen - ich rechne schon täglich mit dem Empfang eines Mahnbescheides.


Glaube ich weniger, solche Formulierungen haben nichts mit der Ernsthaftigkeit zu tun.


DerGast schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich auch rechtlich dagegen vorgehen bzw. mich absichern.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Entweder man erkennt die Forderung an oder  eben nicht (Kreuzchen genügt)
Dann kommt erst die Stunde der Wahrheit. Dann müßte der Forderungssteller klagen. Und da tun die Herrschaften sich außerordentlich schwer....


----------



## DerGast (14 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Danke schonmal für  die Info ...

... die Forderung werde ich natürlich nicht anerkennen, die Frage ist nur, ob ich die Sache einfach aussitzen soll, oder besser doch gleich zum Anwalt gehen sollte ...



> Ach ja, noch ne Kleinigkeit: Kann so ein Mahnbescheid überhaupt an mich an eine alte/falsche Adresse zugestellt werden und beginnen bei dieser Zustellung auch schon die Fristen wegen Widerspruch zu laufen?



Kann jemand dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## lapaloma (14 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Warte doch ab, bis die etwas machen, z.B. einen Mahnbescheid senden lassen. Dann hast du ja noch genug zeit zu reagieren.

Merkwürdig ist auch, dass die so lange warten, vielleicht wegen "Verjährungsgefahr"?


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



DerGast schrieb:


> oder besser doch gleich zum Anwalt gehen sollte ...


und was soll der bei der momentanen Situation tun? Mehr als einen Brief mit 
der Nichtanerkenntnis der Forderung schreiben, kann der auch nicht und gratis
 macht er das auch nicht. Ob der Aufwand lohnt?
Selbst eine  negative Feststellungsklage könnte  ohne  Anwalt durchgezogen 
werden.


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (14 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich kann jedem nur raten , sich an die örtliche Verbraucherzentrale ( Steht im Telefonbuch) zu wenden . alle Unterlagen kopieren und dort hinschicken.Je mehr Leute sich dort melden , um so besser.Habe Bescheid von der verbraucherzentrale erhalten,dass die Möglichkeit einer Überprüfung zur Abmahnung besteht.Zudem kann man eine Rechtsberatung einholen,Preis 6 Euro , oder eine Rechtsvertretung zum Preis von 18 Euro.Ich denke ,das dieses Geld gut investiert ist,wenn man bedenkt um welche Summen es teilweise geht.Und wenn wir alle uns an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden , dann besteht eine viel grössere Chance,denen das Handwerk zu legen.Ausserdem sind 6 oder 18 Euro noch human gegenüber dem,was teilweise ein Anwalt nimmt.


----------



## DerGast (14 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ja, Mittlerweile habe ich doch - wie befürchtet - einen Mahnbescheid erhalten ... wie erwartet ist der auch an die falsche (meine alte) Adresse zugestellt worden.

Und gerade komme ich auch von meinem Anwalt zurück. Also bin ich nun doch anwaltlich vertreten :-D 

Meinem Anwalt habe ich jetzt sämtliche Unterlagen gegeben welche ich noch hatte. Er kümmert sich nun um den Rest.

Nun kommt es darauf an, wie Starlotto reagiert - entweder höre ich nie weider was von denen oder ich sehe einen der Vertreter vor Gericht (Ich würde ja gerne mal die Manuela kennenlernen)

Also erstmal abwarten ... laut meinem Anwalt kann das jetzt so 4-6 Wochen dauern, bevor ich was vom Gericht höre. Ich bin da mal gespannt.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele noch einen Mahnbescheid erhalten haben bzw. wie viele auch nun vor Gericht ziehen müssen/wollen.
Vieleicht sollten sich unsere Anwälte mal kurzschließen zwecks eines gemeinsamen härteren vorgehens ... Also ich bin via PN erreichbar.



> und was soll der bei der momentanen Situation tun? Mehr als einen Brief mit der Nichtanerkenntnis der Forderung schreiben, kann der auch nicht und gratis macht er das auch nicht. Ob der Aufwand lohnt?


Reicht ja auch erstmal - hauptsache ich habe die Sache erstmal aus dem Kopf und brauche mir keine Gedanke um irgendwelche Fristen zu machen.

Übrigens, die Rechtsstreitkosten sind bei diesem 'geringen' Streitwert relativ gering - auf jeden Fall günstiger als eine einzelne Rechtsberatung/Erstberatung beim Anwalt - also traut Euch ruhig Justizia anzurufen ... Und wer sich den Anwalt nicht leisten kann bekommt sicher Prozeskostenbeihilfe ... fragt mal Euren Anwalt des Vertrauens (und übrigens das erste gespräch, wo es _nur_ um das Anwaltshonorar geht (also ohne Rechtsberatung) sollte Euch nix kosten!



> Ich kann jedem nur raten , sich an die örtliche Verbraucherzentrale ( Steht im Telefonbuch) zu wenden . alle Unterlagen kopieren und dort hinschicken.Je mehr Leute sich dort melden , um so besser.Habe Bescheid von der verbraucherzentrale erhalten,dass die Möglichkeit einer Überprüfung zur Abmahnung besteht.Zudem kann man eine Rechtsberatung einholen,Preis 6 Euro , oder eine Rechtsvertretung zum Preis von 18 Euro.Ich denke ,das dieses Geld gut investiert ist,wenn man bedenkt um welche Summen es teilweise geht.Und wenn wir alle uns an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden , dann besteht eine viel grössere Chance,denen das Handwerk zu legen.Ausserdem sind 6 oder 18 Euro noch human gegenüber dem,was teilweise ein Anwalt nimmt.



Die Verbraucherschutzzentralen sind auch eine gute Wahl ...


Abschließend kann ich auch nur vor Starlotto warnen - last die finger davon.

So, ich gehe erstmal :wall: , dafür, das ich vor 2-3 Jahren darauf reingefallen bin.


----------



## Heike (15 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



DerGast schrieb:


> Ja, Mittlerweile habe ich doch - wie befürchtet - einen Mahnbescheid erhalten ... wie erwartet ist der auch an die falsche (meine alte) Adresse zugestellt worden.



Das Komische: meine richtige Anschrift hatten sie
und trotzdem ca. 15,- Euro Auskunftsgebühren?
Schau mal nach, ob du was auf deinem Mahnbescheid stehen hast?
Eine Auskunft kostet ca. 7,50 für die richtige Anschrift?
Das mit den Anwälten kurz schließen über das Internet find ich nicht so toll,
da ich ja nicht weiß wer du bist?  
Bei mir nichts Neues :roll: 
Gruß Heike


----------



## DerGast (15 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ja, die Auskunftsgebühren stehen bei mir auch auf dem Mahnbescheid - und trotzdem haben sie es an die falsche Adresse geschickt ...



> Das mit den Anwälten kurz schließen über das Internet find ich nicht so toll, da ich ja nicht weiß wer du bist?



War ja nur ein Vorschlag, damit nicht jeder Anwalt alleine 'ermitteln' muss - wird ja aber auch erst relevant, sobald es wirklich zum Prozess kommt

Steht eigentlich schon der erste Termin vor Gericht fest? Wird ja sicher eine öffentliche Verhandlung sein - ich währe zu gerne dabei.


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



DerGast schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich schon der erste Termin vor Gericht fest? i.


Wäre eine Premiere seit der Thread vor über drei Jahren am 23.07.2004  in diesem Forum gestartet wurde.


----------



## Alex123 (16 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Es ist doch keine Premiere...  ich habe doch meinen Termin schonmal hier gepostet. Ich werde von SL vor Gericht gezogen und der Termin ist Anfang Oktober. :unzufrieden:


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

stimmt, das "Kleindruckte"  hatte ich übersehen





Alex123 schrieb:


> nein die Anwaltsgruppe vom SL hat das ganze nach Leipzig geschickt, da München nicht zuständig war. Da bin ich echt gespannt, wer von denen dann hier erscheint. Die Verhandlung ist auch erst im Oktober. :roll:


----------



## Alex123 (16 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

:-D


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (16 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@ alex 123

warum eigentlich der Gerichtstermin?Mittlerweile sind es soviele Postings hier,dass man die gar nicht mehr alle behalten kann.
Hatte heute ein sehr interessantes Gespräch mit der Verbraucherzentrale.Die Firma ist dort als unseriös absolut bekannt und auch schon mehrfach abgemahnt worden.treibt aber leider weiterhin ihr Unwesen,vor allem derzeit mit den Mahnbescheiden.Auf jeden Fall innerhalb der Frist Widerspruch einlegen.Drohbriefe ignorieren.Eventuell an die Verbraucherzentrale weiterleiten,dann unternehmen die noch mal was.Die sind in der Beweispflicht,nicht wir.Und das,was da derzeit läuft,ist Leuten Angst machen,unter Druck setzen,damit vielleicht doch jemand zahlt.Wenn sich noch mehr Leute Beschweren,erreichen wir vielleicht,dass die noch mal ordentlich abgemahnt werden und eine dicke Strafe bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Alex123 (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

der termin ist am 9.10. hier in leipzig. Gütetermin und Hauptverandlung, ich werde aber wohl darauf spekulieren das er verschoben wird, ich habe noch keinen ............. das kann ich jetzt so nicht sagen..


----------



## DerGast (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hmm, am 09.10. ... da bin ich leider in Münster ansonsten währe das von Berlin aus ein Katzensprung :roll: 

Muss ich mal schauen, anbsonsten bin ich gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Alex123 (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

so, ich hab wahrscheinlich ein RA. Ihre Themengebiete passen wie die Faust aufs Auge. Nun meine Frage.. WAS muss ich ihr alles geben, damit sie von Anfang an, den Durchblick hat, worum es bei SL geht. Falls ihr Unterlagen habe, die ich verwenden kann, diese könnt ihr mir gern zukommen lassen. Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, denn ich denke mal meine Karten sind schlechter als ich hoffe..


----------



## Alex123 (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

achso, ich hab nicht mehr so ganz das Vertrauen mich mit neu dazu gekommenen Leuten frei von der Leber weg zu unterhalten.. man weiss ja nie wem man sich ggü. befindet, also sorry, wenn ich per pn etwas kurz angebunden bin.


----------



## DerGast (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Einfach alles was Du hast, EMails, Mahnungen und den Mahnbescheid - Deine Anwältin wird sich schon das nötige aussuchen.

Einfach alles zum Gespräch mitbringen - so habe ich es auch gemacht.


----------



## lapaloma (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

"Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, denn ich denke mal meine Karten sind schlechter als ich hoffe.."

aha...???


----------



## Alex123 (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

sl sagt das ganze ist von 2006 !!! aber das stimmt nicht sondern es ist von spätestens Mitte 2004 und das kann ich nicht mehr nachweisen, weil ich damals nix aufgehoben habe. Ich war mir ja keines Vergehens bewusst. :scherzkeks: wobei, ich das eig. doch beweisen kann, denn ich bin im Juni 2004 in eine neue Wohnung gezogen und dann hatte ich seitdem weder www, noch pc...


----------



## Alex123 (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

CoyoteUgly1974 , sorry hab auch etwas den Überblick verloren. Der Termin ist, weil SL einen Knall hat. Nee mal in echt ich hab die ganze Story schonmal geschrieben. Ich bin [.......] und hab mich einschüchtern lassen. Dann hat er versucht mich [...........] und das hat auch eine Weile geklappt. Bis ich auf dieses Forum gestossen bin und mir klar wurde, dass er das mit allen versucht. Seitdem kämpfe ich dagegen an und das wenns sein muss nun auch vor Gericht. Ich zeige Ihn auch gerne noch an. Kein Problem, das mach ich dann hinterher oder so... Oder wir schließen uns endlich mal zusammen wie wir das schon so lange wollen. :roll:

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (17 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Streben die den Gerichtsprozess an oder Du ???
Im Endeffekt müssen die Dir doch etwas beweisen können.Und Du kannst doch nachweisen , dass Du in einer gewissen zeit keinen Internetzugang hattest.Ruf doch auch einfach mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale an.Mir hat die Dame dort wirklich sehr geholfen.Sie sagte aber selber,dass dieses mit den Mahnbescheiden eine absolut neue Dimension ist.Und auch absolut dreist ist.


----------



## spusichi (27 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo, ich bin neu in dem Forum und Leidensgenosse. 2002 mitgespielt, Abbuchung vom Konto (ich wollte kostenlos spielen!). Storniert und gekündigt (bei einem Nils, der plötzlich für diese Manuela einsprang). Kündigung wurdebestätigt. Lief alles über Kontaktformular und ich war so blöd, es mir nicht auszudrucken. Immer wieder Mahnungen per Mail, immer wieder: habe gekündigt. Telefonisch kein Anschluss, per Fax keine Antwort, per Post zurück. Per Mail ging keiner darauf ein (jetzt wieder Manuela). 2004 plötzlich Inkassobüro. Habe mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen, haben es an Starlotto zurückgegeben. Nun - 3 (drei) Jahre später - geht das wieder los, um das doppelte gestiegen, was die wollen, jetzt noch 46 € dazu, weil ich meine neue Adresse nicht preisgegeben haben. Wollen mir 100 € erlassen (von ca. 450,00) und sind so" nett", kleine Raten zu vereinbaren, damit ich nicht zu Schaden komme...ha ha ...anbei ein Teilzahlungsvergleichh, den ich zu unterschreiben habe. Die nennen mich "Schuldner" und sie "Gläubiger"...ich könnte ausrasten... und das alles mit "Hallo....." als Anrede und unterschrieben von...na..von Manuela..ohne Nachnamen...alleine das kann 
doch keine Gültigkeit haben...

Nun meine Frage, habe im Netz gelesen, dass der Kontakt über Formular kostenpflichtig ist...kann ich aber auf der Seite nirgendwo lesen...stimmt das und wenn ja, woher weiß man das..durch weitere Belastungen des "Teilnehmer"kontos?

Soll ich abwarten? Gleich 'nen Anwalt nehmen? Oder einen eventuellen Mahnbescheid abwarten?

Es ist unglaublich, was hier alles so geduldet wird...:-? 

Liebe Grüße an Euch

spusichi


----------



## Alex123 (27 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo, 

ich rate Dir, geh zum Anwalt um wenigstens wenn nötig, SL mal einen Brief zu schreiben, der nicht nur von privat kommt. 

Ich hab morgen auch einen Termin beim Anwalt. Sie ist spezialisiert auf Internet (betrug) fälle und weiß Gott sei dank schon vorher auf was sie eingehen muss. 

Mir ging es ähnlich wie Dir. SL will mich am 10. Oktober vor Gericht sehen. Hat nun aber gesagt bzw. die Anwaltskanzlei von Herrn P.E. sie wollen eine schriftliche Einigung, da Herr P. E. als Zeuge persönlich eingeladen (von seinen Anwälten hihi) wurde.


----------



## spusichi (28 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! Weil er persönlich erscheinen müsste, will er eine schriftliche Einigung? Er scheint etwas zu befürchten...  was wohl???
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen guten Anwalt, der auf Internetbetrug spezialisiert ist... Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich weiß nicht, ob es so gut ist, hier die Stadt zu nennen?
Ist das nervig....
Dir wünsch ich auf jeden Fall, dass du heil aus der Sache rauskommst und SL einen Dämpfer bekommt, der sich gewaschen hat..


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



spusichi schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen guten Anwalt, der auf Internetbetrug spezialisiert ist... .


schau mal in dieser Liste 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php

alles  Anwälte mit jahrelanger Erfahrung 

dialerschutz.de ist eine Domain einer der beiden Betreiber dieses Forums


----------



## Alex123 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

@ spusichi, ich habe jetzt gleich nen Termin , bei einer spezialisierten Anwältin. Ich kann ja hinterher mal mit dir per pn kommunizieren. Dann kannst Du ja mal sagen aus welcher Stadt du kommst.


----------



## spusichi (29 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi Alex123,

ich hoffe, dein Termin war erfolgreich und beruhigend für dich!!!

Gerne würde ich per pn mit dir kommunizierne, weiß aber nicht, wie das geht...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



spusichi schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich per pn mit dir kommunizierne, weiß aber nicht, wie das geht...


Kontrollzentrum (links oben), Neue Nachricht anklicken

( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/private.php?do=newpm )


----------



## Sakra (29 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Namen von Alex anklicken. Es öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster. Dann anklicken was man machen möchte. Glaube 2. Reihe, private Nachricht senden klicken.
Es öffnet sich ein neus Fenster und Du kannst die Mitteilung an Alex senden.

Wenn Alex Dir antwortet, siehst Du oben rechts Private Nachrichten, Dort anklicken und Du siehst die Mitteilung von Alex


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Namen von Alex anklicken.


geht erst ab  25 Postings, ist aber einfacher, wenn der andere schon PNt hat,
 dann kann direkt geantwortet werden


----------



## spusichi (30 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Danke euch allen erst einmal für eure Unterstützung....:-D 

eine Antwort fehlt mir noch: Ist das Kontaktformular auf der Home von SL kostenpflichtig?


----------



## Alex123 (30 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

soweit ich weiß, ja so was um die 1,50 pro Mitteilung oder so.


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

...wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann bringen die das aber nur den angemeldeten Spielern in Abzug. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage, konnte ich bislang nicht ermitteln, die Teilnahmebedingungen lassen sich dahingehend auch nicht aus. Wenn einer für einen Support oder was auch immer in Abzug bringt, dann hat er das aber vorher deutlich mitzuteilen.


----------



## DerGast (1 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Bei mir gibt es noch nix neues ... Ich habe ja zeitgerecht Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid gestellt - inzwischen ist auch die 14 Tage-Frist abgelaufen, und ich habe nix weiter vom Gericht bzw. Starlotto erhalten.

Sollte da nicht so eine Widerspruchsbestätigung oder Klageerhebung oder so was in der Art kommen?

Naja, mal abwarten


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



DerGast schrieb:


> Sollte da nicht so eine Widerspruchsbestätigung oder Klageerhebung oder so was in der Art kommen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=15715#post15715


> Auf den Widerspruch antwortet das Mahngericht dann noch mit einer sogenannten Abgabenachricht. Die bestätigt zum einen den Zugang des Widerspruchs und zum anderen wird darin angegeben, welches Gericht sich zunächst der Sache annehmen muss.


----------



## hansi53 (2 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Im Netz gibt es zahlreiche Berichte über diese Firma mit Bürositz in München. Verschicken angeblich unberechtigte Rechnungen.
> 
> Viele behaupten daß die User die Rechnung aus Angst bezahlen, wegen dem scharfen Umgangston in der Mahnung. Auf den AGB's ist jedoch nichts von einer Teilnahmegebühr die Rede wenn man pro tag 1 kostenlosen Lotto-Tip abgibt. Ich spreche vom kostenfreien lotto-tippen, nicht vom CLUB der tatsächlich nicht kostenfrei ist!
> 
> ...


starlotto
bei mir ging es so los: hab beim surfen starlotto gefunden und hab eine zeit lang jeden tag den gratis tipp gemacht,ohne je etwas zu gewinnen.natürlich wurde ich seitens starlotto immer wieder darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass ich dem club beitreten soll,meine gewinnchancen seien viel grösser. jetzt läuft ja noch ein  quiz mit allgemeinen fragen,eine frage beantworten kostet 1euro.es gibt aber jeden tag einen oder mehrere gratistipps (geschenke von s.lotto) nun ja---dummm wie ich war-- ich bin dann dem club beigetreten und habe ziemlich viel geld auf mein konto bei starlotto gelegt,damit ich beim quiz etwas gewinne. ich habe ca 10 verschiedene preise gewonnen,es wurden mir sofort grosse beträge für den versand abgezogen. 2-3mal war ich beim quiz kurz vor spielschluss mit zehntausenden von punkten in führung-.ca 1min. vor spielende kam jeweils ein mail,ich müsse sofort nocheinmal das quz spielen es hätte mich jemand überholt und der bekomme meinen preis,wenn ich nicht noch mehr geld einzahle um weiter zu spielen. das ging sicher 4mal so. das war im januar ,februar 2006. ich habe bis heute noch keinen preis bekommen. um mit der netten dame von starlotto kontakt aufzunehmen, muss man zuerst viel geld lockermachen.anderes (e-mails ), werden nicht beantwortet. ich wollte dann meine mitgliedschaft  bei diesem klub (hab schon seit monaten keine tipps mehr abgegeben) künden. natürlich kam dann prompt die antwort ich müsse die kündigungsfrist von 2jahren einhalten. das geld das ioch aufs konto von s.lotto gebracht habe ,lief irgendwie übers natel. es waren ca 300 euro. ich habe dann im mai eine rechnung von meinem tel.anbieter von1000.-sfr. bekommen und bezahlt. im nächsten monat wird das konto dann leer ,und ich bin sicher dass bald agressive briefe von starlotto eintreffen werden. 
ich könnte die so richtig..........! viele grüsse hansi53


----------



## Sebastian1200 (6 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Habe heute in der Zwangsvollstreckungssache gegen Starlotto eine Abschrift des Vermögensverzeichnisses erhalten. In dieser geht hervor, dass N. W. Geschaäftsführer von Starlotto, am 12.10.06
eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben hat.

Nun meine Frage: Wo sind die ganzen Einnahmen, einschließlich bis heute, geflossen?

Da ich einen Vollstreckungsbescheid habe, würde ich gerne meine Forderungen weiterhin durchsetzen, aber wie? 

Hat jemand weitere Info's oder eine Idee wie man Starlotto belangen kann?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian1200 (6 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand die Kontoverbindung  per PN schicken?
Wenn Einnahmen fliesen, müßte doch auch Pfändung meinerseits möglich sein?

Danke vorab.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Wie kommt Starlotto eigentlich zu den Einnahmen, per Lastschrift oder per Überweisung? Bei Lastschrift gibt die eigene Bank Auskunft, von welchem Konto aus abgebucht wird/werden sollte und bei Überweisung wissen die Betroffenen ja wohl bestens Bescheid. Warte mal, bis *Sakra* hier mal wieder reinschaut, der hat sicher Daten parat. Kannst ihm aber auch eine PN senden.


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Warte mal, bis *Sakra* hier mal wieder reinschaut, der hat sicher Daten parat.


und wird den Teufel tun, die öffentlich zu posten oder es kommt der große Radiergummi...


----------



## hansi53 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

du hast gefragt wie starlotto zu den einnahmen kommt?
money bookers,oder ganz normale kreditkarten auf das sl konto--oder wie bei mir mit dem natel :einen pin eingeben und das tel. für gewisse zeit eingeschaltet lassen - so habe ich nachher ca  350 euro auf mein starlotto konto geladen. schon sehr dumm, nich?tdurch das hab ich beim quiz viele preise gewonnen,aber eben--leider habe ich noch nichts bekommen--nicht mal antwort von der lieben manuela-- wie gesagt,es wird mir noch ein oder 2x der clubbeitrag :12.5 euro abgezogen und ich schätze im oktober ist dann das konto leer. dann werden wir sehen wie es weiter geht.
 für das quiz gibt es ja immer wieder freispiele--bevor ich je etwas eingezahlt hatte ,konnte ich plötzlich fur 20 euro 20 fragen beantworten,aber o weh kaum war das geld alle, gings zur sache--dass ich mit schwerwiegenden folgen rechnen müsse wenn ich nicht sofort 20 euro einzahle,usw.usw


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



hansi53 schrieb:


> ...mit dem natel :einen pin eingeben und das tel. für gewisse zeit eingeschaltet lassen


@ Hansi, du bist aus der Schweiz, gelle? Erkläre mal bitte genauer die Schritte mit dem *NATEL*.


----------



## hansi53 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Hansi, du bist aus der Schweiz, gelle? Erkläre mal bitte genauer die Schritte mit dem *NATEL*.



also- bei sl wenn du angemeldet bist, hats u.a. einen abschnittbei deinen daten mit dem titel einzahlungen. du kannst mit dem tel.eine bestimmte nr.anrufen wo dir eine stimme einen code (nummer) vorsagt ,die du nachher einstellst. dann lässt du das tel. eingeschaltet und eine automatenstimme sagt alle paar sek.wieviel zeit du schon on line bist, bis nach einer ca.halben std. 90 euro bei starlotto sind. meine telephongesellschaft schiesst denen das geld vor ,und ich bezahl nachher die rechnung,als hätt ich lange ins ausland telefoniert. ich sagte es ja, auf mein starlotto konto flossen 350 euro, und ich bezahlte swisscom später 1000sfr. alles bei star lotto hat immer sehr teure spesen-nebenkosten. für die 6-7 preise hat man mir sofort paket-und andere porti für über40 euro abgezogen.
es braucht schon ein gewisses mass an dummheit,(damit meine ich mich),dass man nicht schnell merkt was die tun.


----------



## hansi53 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Hansi, du bist aus der Schweiz, gelle? Erkläre mal bitte genauer die Schritte mit dem *NATEL*.


also lieber reducal
es ist gekommen wie ich geahnt habe. mein konto ist mittlerweile leer,und heute kam das erste mail von manuela mit vorschlägen wie ich meinen clubbeitrag so schnell als möglich begleichen kann . hervor gehoben wird vor allem "money bookers".schritt und taste für taste wird mir das vorgehen erklärt von der lieben manuela. ich habe das ganze retourniert mit der frage, wo meine gewinnne seien? allerdings wie du sicher weisst, muss man ja einen betrag zahlen um die liebe manuela zu kontaktieren.(mach ich natürlich nicht). bis auf weiteres hansi53


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

...und wie kann man die Berechnung über das Natel nun wieder stoppen? Reicht es einfach nicht mehr zu spielen oder wird jede automatische Buchung (z. B. Zahlungsverzug) in Abrechnung gebracht? Was sagt der Telefonprovider dazu, kann man den Dienst nicht sperren?


----------



## hansi53 (16 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

gestoppt habe ich das schon lange ,im mai---du musst ja jedesmal wenn du geld brauchst zum spielen (das du gar nie in der hand hast,geschweige denn siehst)wieder neu das natel mit einem pin füttern und laufenlassen........
ich spiele ja nicht mehr,obwohl sl so tut als wäre ich immmer noch im club dabei.....und mir jeden tag schreibt was ich schon alles gewonnen habe,als hätte ich den ganzen ramsch den man bei denen gewinnt, bekommen. es ist schon fies ,was die da treiben,und ich begreife die leute nicht ,die da tun als wäre alles in ordnung. gruss hansi53


----------



## Sakra (24 September 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Es ist soweit! P.E. hat Klage wegen der Veröffentlichung seiner neusten Adresse eingereicht, nachdem ich die Unterlassungsklage nicht unterschrieben habe.

Ich möchte mich für die Zusendungen von Informationen bedanken. Diese werde ich im Prozess gut verwenden können und klarlegen, warum ich die Adresse veröffentlicht habe.

Ich werde nach Ende der Verhandlung, dessen Termin noch nicht feststeht, berichten, was aus der Klage geworden ist.

Sollten weitere Personen noch Unterlagen haben, können diese gerne noch per Mail oder PN geschickt werden.


----------



## Alex123 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Bei mir ist morgen die Verhandlung. Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt. Mal sehen, wie es verläuft. Ich sage euch das morgen. Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## superdeti (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo Alex123, drücke dir beide Daumen. Vielleicht ist das ja richtungsweisend für andere Betroffene. 

Gruss, 
superdeti


----------



## Alex123 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich sag nix mehr. Der Termin ist vorbei und es wird richtungsweisend sein FÜR SL. 

Mehr nur per PN oder icq:


----------



## Alex123 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Juhu......die Sch..... geht von vorne los !!!!!!! Wie g**l. 

Ich habe Post von Simone!!!!!!!!!!!! Jaaaaaaaaaa ich hab mich so darüber gefreut. Ich könnte mich ersch...... vor Freude. 

:bang: :bash: :unbekannt: :steinigung:


----------



## superdeti (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Das ist echt der Hammer. Dieser Verein (SL) ist echt das Letzte. Völlig ohne Skrupel. Wie soll man das noch nennen? Da gibt´s nur Ausdrücke, die dann eh entfernt werden. 
Alex, lass dich nicht unterkriegen.

Gruss
superdeti


----------



## spusichi (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Eine Frage: Wenn man Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt hat, in welchem Zeitraum  muss man dann etwas hören? Besser gesagt, ab wann kann man aufatmen?


----------



## peter1304 (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi all´s

nur eine frage nebenbei : war es ein GERICHTLICHER-MAHNBESCHEID
oder nur so ein wisch voom inkasso unternehmen????
gruß aus berlin 
peter


----------



## spusichi (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Es war ein gerichtlicher aus Coburg...das mit dem Inkasso habe ich schon durch (2004), nachdem ich mit denen gesprochen habe und Ihnen den wahren Sachverhalt beschrieben habe, gaben Sie das ganze an Starlotto zurück...


----------



## peter1304 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi
na dann mal nichts wie LOS
ein kreuzchen gemacht ( wo wiederspruch ist )
und ab an das gericht, daß diesen mahn-be. ausgestellt hat.
nun ist der antragsteller in der BEWEISPFLICHT. d.h. ER muß dem gericht nun GLAUGWÜRDIG erklären, unter offenlegung seiner argumente(schriftlicht, kopien, usw usw ) erst dann kommt es zu einer 
klage.
da diese leute aber dieses scheuen geht es aus wie das horberger-schießen. ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht EINEN erlebt, wo dieses [ edit] jemanden vor gericht gezogen haben.
also kopf hoch und durch. du wirst noch DIV. drohschreiben bekommen
einfach ignorieren
gruß aus berlin
peter:-p:-p


----------



## joau (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo
Peter1304

Das stimmt so nicht.


----------



## joau (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Also noch einmal

Hallo Peter1304

Das stimmt so nicht.
Alex123 hatte schon den Gerichtstermin und ich habe ihn am 8.11.2007

Bis dann

joau


----------



## peter1304 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hi joau
das mit alex ist auch sehr dumm gelaufen, weil er keinen rechtsbeistand
mit bei hatte.
ich hoffe doch, daß du mit einem rechtsanwalt zur verhandlung gehst
sonst hast du auch schlechte karten.
schließe dich mit alex123 mal per pn kurz und lasse dir ein paar tips
geben
viele grüße aus berlin 
und viel erfolg
peter


----------



## spusichi (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Den Widerspruch habe ich schon eingelegt. Meine Frage war, ob es eine Frist gibt, innerhalb derer eine Reaktion kommen muss? Also kann ich z.B. nach zwei Monaten aufatmen oder kann ich noch in sechs Jahren eine Reaktion bekommen?
Ich möchte einfach diesen Druck loswerden, der da ist, obwohl ich nichts verbrochen habe...


----------



## peter1304 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

hallo spusich
da bin ich leider überfragt
aber es gibt hier im forum genug user die da weiter helfen können
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Chatlover (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Da die (Fa. Starlotto) wohl zur Zeit offensichtlich massenhaft Mahnbescheide versendet,kommt das Amtsgericht Coburg wahrscheinlich bald nicht mehr nach,
die vielen begründeten oder auch (wohl weniger) nicht 
begründeten Widersprüche zu bearbeiten.
Ich kann mir aber auch kaum vorstellen das SL gegen jeden der Widerspruch
eingelegt hat,vor Gericht ziehen möchte.:wall:
Die Sache kann sich allso auch auf Jahre hinziehen,
oder verläuft im Sande. :sun:
P.S. Ich habe schon vor sechs Monaten eine MB bekommen und
natürlich Widerspruch eingelegt,
leider habe ich bis heute nichts gehört!:scherzkeks:
Nicht mal eine E-Mail von der ach so netten Simone von SL.. :-D
Hilft nur eins '' Abwarten und Tee trinken '' --oder auch was anderes


----------



## volvov40diesel (8 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hi,

bin (mal wieder) neu hier, nachdem ich das Thema aus den Augen verloren hatte.

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee, wie man SL zumindest daran hindern könnte, weiter neue Unwissende über den Tisch zu ziehen.

Ich möchte nur ungern diese Idee gleich öffentlich machen (ihr wisst ja, Feind hört mit). Daher Diskussion bitte über PN.

@sakra: da du das ganze hier ein Stückchen leitest und ich dir noch keine PN schicken darf, melde dich bitte auch.


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Mich würde aber auch mal interessieren,ab wann ein mahnbescheid verjährt ist.ob mit oder ohne Widerspruch.Gilt auch da die 3-jährige Verjährungsfrist?oder gibt es da längere Fristen?


----------



## jupp11 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



CoyoteUgly1974 schrieb:


> Mich würde aber auch mal interessieren,ab wann ein mahnbescheid verjährt ist?


Ein Mahnbescheid verjährt nicht. Entweder ihm wird (innerhalb 14 Tagen) widersprochen, dann muß
 sich der Anspruchsteller überlegen, ob er klagen will. Wenn  nicht, ist die  Forderung anerkannt.


----------



## spusichi (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Das mit dem "Verjähren" war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt: Die Frage ist, wenn Widerspruch eingelegt wurde, wie lange hat der "Organisator" des Mahnbescheides Zeit, sich zu überlegen, ob er Klage einreicht? Kann er das auch 5 Jahre später noch tun oder 10 oder wie? Irgendwann möchte man ja auch mal abschalten können und wissen, das Ding ist endlich durch....:wall:


----------



## Teleton (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Schau mal in §204 Abs 1 Ziffer 3 BGB. 
Danach in § 204 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BGB.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Schau mal in §204 Abs 1 Ziffer 3 BGB.
> Danach in § 204 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BGB.


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="§204+bgb+"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/BGB/204/
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/204.html


> § 204
> Hemmung der Verjährung durch Rechtsverfolgung
> (1) Die Verjährung wird gehemmt durch
> ...
> 3. 	die Zustellung des Mahnbescheids im Mahnverfahren,





> (2) ...
> Gerät das Verfahren dadurch in Stillstand, dass die Parteien es nicht betreiben, so tritt an die Stelle der Beendigung des Verfahrens die letzte Verfahrenshandlung der Parteien, des Gerichts oder der sonst mit dem Verfahren befassten Stelle. ....


und was heißt das auf deutsch?


----------



## CoyoteUgly1974 (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

?????
Und wie lange ist die Verjährung gehemmt?

Das ist wieder das typische " Beamtendeutsch" was wir "Normalsterbliche" nicht verstehen.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Mahnbescheid hemmt. Die Uhr ist angehalten und tickt nicht mehr.

Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid  bedeutet, dass das Klageverfahren betrieben werden muss.

Wird das Klageverfahren nicht betrieben, war der Widerspruch die letzte Verfahrenshandlung und die Uhr tickt wieder ab Widerspruch.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



spusichi schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Verjähren" war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt: *Die Frage ist, wenn Widerspruch eingelegt wurde, wie lange hat der "Organisator" des Mahnbescheides Zeit, sich zu überlegen, ob er Klage einreicht? Kann er das auch 5 Jahre später noch tun oder 10 oder wie? *Irgendwann möchte man ja auch mal abschalten können und wissen, das Ding ist endlich durch....:wall:





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Wird das Klageverfahren nicht betrieben, war der Widerspruch die letzte Verfahrenshandlung und die Uhr tickt wieder ab Widerspruch.


und wie lange tickt die Uhr? das ist es  wohl, wonach gefragt wurde.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und wie lange tickt die Uhr? das ist es  wohl, wonach gefragt wurde.


Fett von mir:


> (2) Die Hemmung nach Absatz 1 endet *sechs Monate *nach der rechtskräftigen Entscheidung oder anderweitigen Beendigung des eingeleiteten Verfahrens. Gerät das Verfahren dadurch in Stillstand, dass die Parteien es nicht betreiben, so tritt an die Stelle der Beendigung des Verfahrens die letzte Verfahrenshandlung der Parteien, des Gerichts oder der sonst mit dem Verfahren befassten Stelle. Die Hemmung beginnt erneut, wenn eine der Parteien das Verfahren weiter betreibt.



 Verjährungsfrist beträgt regelmäßig drei Jahre.

Also:

Drei Jahre insgesamt. Mahnbescheid hält die Uhr an.

Widerspruch ist letzte Verfahrenshandlung, dann sechs Monate, wenn nicht Klage erhoben.

Dann startet die Uhr dort, wo sie der Mahnbescheid angehalten hat, um den Rest der drei Jahre weiterzuticken.


----------



## lapaloma (16 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

und wieder ne denic Aktualisierung schaut mal nach....


----------



## lapaloma (18 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

wenn man bei genios schaut findet man zu Handelsregister-Bekanntmachungen:

17.10.07 	 	
Amtsgericht: 80315 München 
Loeschungsankuendigungen


----------



## Sakra (21 November 2007)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Der Termin vor dem LG Düsseldorf war heute. Der RA der die einstweilige Verfügung gestellt hat, war aber nicht da. P.E. hat sein Mandat zurückgenommen. Die Klage ist mir aber gestern, vom neuen RA zugestellt worden. Jetzt habe ich 3 Monate Zeit auf diese Klage zu antworten. Der Termin in der Hauptsache ist auf den 11.06.2008 festgesetzt worden. Deshalb bin ich weiterhin an die Anordnung des Beschlusses des LG Düsseldorf gebunden. Auch musste ich die Kosten der einstweiligen Verfügung tragen. Leider sind das 2 verschiedene Verfahren.

Sollten neue Erkenntnisse bekannt sein, bitte ich um Benachrichtigung per PN. Die Leute die gehofft haben, das ich Ihnen heute die Adresse mitteilen kann, muss ich leider enttäuschen. Ich hoffe, dass das Hauptsachenverfahren für mich ausgeht, da ich dann erst meine Beweise vorlegen kann.


----------



## soginet (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ich habe letzte woche auch einen mahnbescheid bekommen,
weiss nicht was ich machen soll.

habe mich dummerweise im letzen jahr bei starlotto angemeldet und ein angebot bekommen das ich das club angebot einen monat kostenlos testen kann was ich auch tat. dann habe ich die mitgliedschaft gekündigt und auf einmal haben sie mir diesen kostenlosen monat voll angerechnet. mitlerweile kam ein mahnbescheid ich soll über 100€ zahlen. habe leider keinen anwalt, da hartz 4 kann mir jemand helfen?
weiss nicht was ich tun soll!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



soginet schrieb:


> ich habe letzte woche auch einen mahnbescheid bekommen,



ein echter *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Kann ich kaum glauben


----------



## superdeti (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallöchen!

Ich denke, SL geht mal wieder seine Listen durch und schüchtert Leute ein.
Wir haben auch letzte Woche nach über einem Jahr Ruhepause wieder eine Mahnung bekommen. Der geforderte Betrag aus der letzten Mahnung (wegen Tippabgabe von zwei Personen vom selben Rechner :scherzkeks: aus, keine Clubmitgliedschaft) wurde einfach mal ohne Begründung verdoppelt. Inzwischen sind wir im *vierstelligen* Bereich.
Ehrlich gesagt, nach dem ersten kurzen Schreck musste ich laut loslachen. 
Dabei waren wir seit etwa vier Jahren nicht mehr auf der SL-Seite und werden es auch nicht mehr tun. Seitdem haben wir auch unsere Konten nicht mehr eingesehen. Ist mir auch relativ wurscht, was da steht, obwohl mich interessieren würde, warum man den Betrag einfach verdoppelt hat.
Wie dem auch sei:
P.E., du A.......h, ich weiss, dass du hier mitliest und vielleicht auch das eine oder andere schreibst. Es ist niederträchtig und aus meiner Sicht menschenverachtend, wie du bei den Leuten die Angst schürst und sie unter Druck setzt.
Ich für meinen Teil werde versuchen, wenn es so weitergeht, Kontakt mit verschiedenen Medien aufzunehmen um auf diesen B..... aufmerksam zu machen.

Gruss 

superdeti


----------



## Knaxey (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo bin der Neue!

Mir hat SL einen Mahnbescheid geschickt,der sofort widersprochen wurde. Habe denen geschrieben, dass ich die Verbraucherzentrale,Anwalt und Computerbetrug informiere über deren Geschäftsgebaren.

Daraufhin drohten sie mir mit juristischen Schritten falls ich über SL Behauptungen niederschreibe.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie SL meinen Widerspruch behandelt.


----------



## amore (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallo
  so ich hab ein Problem also vor ca. 4-5 jahre(ich bin jetzt 21 damals war noch keine 18). Ich hatte ich mich bei SL angemeldet,meine adresse und alle erfoderlichen Daten von mir angegeben, aufjedenfall kam 3Monate später irgendeine Rechnung von denen.... 

 1.ich wusste warum ich zahlen sollte  

2. hatte ich nirgends gelesen,dass man zahlen muss  

3. stand überall kostenlos gewinnen... die üblichen betrügerei Werbungen. 

Meine mutter zahlte den damals angefordeten Betrag von ca. 20 euro( ca.2,50 Euro fürs spielen und 18 euro Mahngeld glaub). Und heute auf der Arbeit bekam ich einen Anruf von meiner Mum,dass irgendeine Rechung kam von über 230 Euro.Dabei quasselte sie irgendwas von Starlotto aber da sie ja kein gutes deutsch spricht,wusste ich nicht was mich nach der Ankunft zu Hause erwartet.Ich habe den Brief gelesen...es ist ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Coburg,indem steht,dass ich im Sommer 2007 Mahnungen erhalten hätte,aber ich habe NICHTS erhalten
(Antragssteller: SL GmbH Berg a Laim Straße 61/mbe 81673 München - Antragsgegner : ICH). 

ICH hätte niemals erwartet,dass da nach 5Jahren noch was kommt!!!!  

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen,da ich nicht weiss,was ich tun soll.Also ich hab da an Widerspruch gedacht weil ich 1. alles bezahlt habe 2. das 5 jahre alt ist und 3. ich damals noch keine 18 war(also Minderjährig)  Bitte helft mir, bin um jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



amore schrieb:


> ich damals noch keine 18 war(also Minderjährig)


In so einer Situation lohnt es sich, dass man verklagt wird. Dann nämlich prüft ein Richter, ob überhaupt eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht. Hierbei steht die Geschäftsfähigkeit erstmal zu bedenken. Auf den gerichtl. Mahnbescheid sollte man zuvor aber auf jeden Fall reagieren (wenn es einer ist) - dort gibt es auf der Rückseite ein entsprechendes Feld zum ankreuzen, mit dem man seinen Widerspruch erklären kann. Erst danach ist die Gegenseite in Zugzwang.


----------



## superdeti (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallöchen!

Gestern noch eine Antwort geschrieben (#617), heute lag der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid im Briefkasten. 
Wahrscheinlich saßen P.E. oder N.W. oder wer auch immer mit ihrer virtuellen Simone und ihrer virtuellen Manuela allein unterm Christbaum und hatten nichts anderes zu tun, als sich auszudenken, wie man mit schüren von Angst und unter Druck setzen an das Geld anderer Leute kommt. Dann fiel ihnen ein, einmal eine Welle von Mahnungen und gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden loszuschicken. 
Unverständlich, das man solchen Abzockern in unserem sogenannten Rechtsstaat nicht das Handwerk legen kann. Wie lange soll das noch so weitergehen? Anscheinend lassen sich genügend Leute einschüchtern, denn SL scheint ja noch Geld damit zu verdienen.
Wie vorher beschrieben handelt es sich bei uns um einen vierstelligen Betrag, und das als "Freispieler" ohne Clubmitgliedschaft. Wir haben niemals ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot in Anspruch genommen. Man müsste lachen, wenn es nicht so unfassbar wäre. 
Ich komme mit dieser Situation ganz gut klar. Natürlich macht man sich Gedanken, wie man richtig reagiert (weiss ich auch noch nicht so genau). 
Meine Frau hat allerdings heftige Schwierigkeiten wie Schlaflosigkeit und Nervosität. 
Natürlich werde ich erst mal Widerspruch einlegen und dann soll SL mal machen. Vielleicht ein bisschen blauäugig, aber ich habe auch keine grosse Erfahrung in solchen Dingen. Sollte SL uns nicht in Ruhe lassen, werde ich in alle möglichen Richtungen versuchen, deren Gebaren anzuprangern.

Gruss

superdeti


----------



## Knaxey (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Gestern wollte die S. (eigentlich der [ edit] Geschäftsführer) Geld für das kontaktformular haben. Anscheinend war es dann egal und es kam eine Antwort. Nach meinen Standpunkten und den Wink mit der Verbraucherzentrale kam dann nichts mehr.

Auch wenn ich vom Gericht eventuell zur Zahlung verdonnert werde, ist es jedoch schon ein Unding, dass unbescholtene Bürger nicht ausreichend geschützt werden vom Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Judith (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

N' Abend!

Da Starlotto in den letzten Tagen etliche gerichtliche Mahnbescheide aus Coburg hat verschicken lassen, möchte ich insbesondere die neuen Opfer auf Beitrag Nummer 346 (Seite 35) hinweisen. Vielleicht beruhigt dieser etwas.
Starlotto benennt übrigens in den Mahnbescheiden "vom Gericht ausgerechnete Zinsen" und suggeriert damit, das Gericht habe sich schon mit dem Fall befasst.

Nun aber zu meiner heutigen Entdeckung: Bundesjustizministerin Zypries wird unter http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/brigitte_zypries-650-5639.html auf Starlotto angesprochen!
Wir könnten und sollten uns die Fragestellerin zum Vorbild nehmen und diverse Politiker auf das Starlotto-Problem hinweisen. Vielleicht findet sich ja einer, der "nah an den Menschen" ist und sich des Starlotto-Problems annimmt.
Es kann doch nicht sein, daß in einem sogenannten Rechtsstaat derartige Praktiken jahrelang ungestört betrieben werden können.

Folgende Damen & Herren bieten sich zur Kontaktaufnahme an: Bundesverbraucherschutzminister Seehofer; aus Bayern:Ministerpräsident Günther Beckstein, Innenminister Joachim Herrmann, Justizministerin Beate Merk, Verbraucherschutzminister Otmar Bernhard sowie natürlich die jeweiligen Wahlkreisabgeordneten. Die Adressen lassen sich sehr leicht ergoogeln.

Meine Faxe gehen heute Abend noch raus. Unterstützung wäre sehr wünschenswert!

Gruß,
Judith


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Judith schrieb:


> Starlotto benennt übrigens in den Mahnbescheiden "vom Gericht ausgerechnete Zinsen" und suggeriert damit, das Gericht habe sich schon mit dem Fall befasst.


Das Gericht prüft nichts  ( steht ausdrücklich drauf) und befaßt sich nur  mit reinen  Formalien 
z.B 23€ Vorschuß vom Antragsteller zu kassieren...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Knaxey (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das Gericht prüft nichts  ( steht ausdrücklich drauf) und befaßt sich nur  mit reinen  Formalien
> z.B 23€ Vorschuß vom Antragsteller zu kassieren...
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338



Nicht ganz richtig!

Das Gericht bzw. das Insolvenzgericht macht trotzdem einen Check ob der angestebte "Titel" gegen ein unbeschriebenes Blatt erfolgt.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Knaxey schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig!
> Das Gericht bzw. das Insolvenzgericht macht trotzdem einen Check ob der angestrebte "Titel" gegen ein unbeschriebenes Blatt erfolgt.


Nicht ganz richtig.
Wenn der Antrag vollständig ist und die Kosten gezahlt sind, wird der Mahnbescheid auf den Weg gebracht. 
Allenfalls wird geschaut, ob die Adressen schön vollständig sind.


----------



## soginet (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ein echter *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
> Kann ich kaum glauben




es ist so einer wie dieser:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=11305&d=1163619776

soll ich darauf antworten oder einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



soginet schrieb:


> soll ich darauf antworten oder einfach ignorieren?


Nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu  antworten,  bedeutet automatische Anerkennung der Forderung
und würde mit Sicherheit zur Vollstreckung führen


> Für den Widerspruch ist natürlich ein passendes Formblatt beigefügt und weil das Gericht den Anspruch nicht geprüft hat, muss auch der Widerspruch noch *nicht *begründet werden,* sondern es genügt sein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zu setzen.*


und ans Gericht zu schicken


----------



## soginet (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ok alles klar dann weiss ich bescheid!
danke!


----------



## amore (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



soginet schrieb:


> ok alles klar dann weiss ich bescheid!
> danke!


(Frage #619) also so wie ich verstanden habe sollten wir alle einspruch einlegen?


----------



## Judith (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



amore schrieb:


> (Frage #619) also so wie ich verstanden habe sollten wir alle einspruch einlegen?



Wenn Widerspruch nicht oder nicht fristgerecht eingelegt wird, kann Starlotto den Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides beantragen. Man kann davon ausgehen, daß Starlotto diese Möglichkeit nicht ungenutzt ließe.


----------



## amore (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



soginet schrieb:


> ok alles klar dann weiss ich bescheid!
> danke!


sollen wir jetzt widerspruch einlegen?(Frage #619)


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



amore schrieb:


> sollen wir jetzt widerspruch einlegen?(Frage #619)


hast du einen *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid* bekommen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Der schließe ich mich ausdrücklich an:
gerichtliche Mahnbescheide?​Kann bitte einer der Betroffenen einen solchen (eigene Adresse und Namen der sonstigen Menschen anonymisiert) eingescannt hier zur Verfügung stellen?

*popcorn-order* ...


----------



## soginet (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> hast du einen *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid* bekommen?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338



ja so einen habe ich bekommen nur halt vom amtsgericht coburg!


----------



## amore (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ja ich auch


----------



## amore (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Der schließe ich mich ausdrücklich an:
> gerichtliche Mahnbescheide?​Kann bitte einer der Betroffenen einen solchen (eigene Adresse und Namen der sonstigen Menschen anonymisiert) eingescannt hier zur Verfügung stellen?
> 
> *popcorn-order* ...



für was?


----------



## amore (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



amore schrieb:


> Hallo
> so ich hab ein Problem also vor ca. 4-5 jahre(ich bin jetzt 21 damals war noch keine 18). Ich hatte ich mich bei SL angemeldet,meine adresse und alle erfoderlichen Daten von mir angegeben, aufjedenfall kam 3Monate später irgendeine Rechnung von denen....
> 
> 1.ich wusste warum ich zahlen sollte
> ...




ich trage nochmals meine situation ein für die wo mehr wissen aber es nocht nicht gelesen haben bitte helft mir ich könnt ausrasten ......


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



amore schrieb:


> ich trage nochmals meine situation ein für die wo mehr wissen aber es nocht nicht gelesen haben bitte helft mir ich könnt ausrasten ......


Die Antwort steht bereits  hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=218237#post218237

mehr ist nicht drin: 


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



amore schrieb:


> (Frage #619) also so wie ich verstanden habe sollten wir alle einspruch einlegen?


Ich würde das jedenfalls tun, wenn ich betroffen wäre - ohne weitere Begründung. Das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und das rechtzeitige Absenden (muss spätestens 2 Wochen nach Zugang beim Amtsgericht Coburg sein) genügt.

Und dann schaun mer mal......


----------



## Knaxey (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Der MDR behandelt heute in der "Escher" Sendung "Abzocke im Internet". Es ist warscheinlich nicht das gleiche Thema wie hier aber vielleicht bekommt das Thema SL irgendwann eine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Knaxey schrieb:


> Der MDR behandelt heute in der "Escher" Sendung "Abzocke im Internet". Es ist warscheinlich nicht das gleiche Thema wie hier aber vielleicht bekommt das Thema SL irgendwann eine Aufmerksamkeit.



Thema der Escher-Sendung heute: Abzocke im Netz - Internetbetrug an Kleinhändler


----------



## Knaxey (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Thema der Escher-Sendung heute: Abzocke im Netz - Internetbetrug an Kleinhändler



Damit es nicht falsch rüberkommt: 
es wäre mal wieder Zeit vor Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern zu warnen.
Der Kommissar aus Magdeburg macht das ja immer hervorragend.


----------



## sevensixblue (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



> Ihre Schulden bei Starlotto - letzte Chance  	 [zum Seitenanfang]
> 
> Mein Name ist Simone.
> 
> ...




Sowas bekommt man nur wenn man auf diese plumpen Mails eine Rückfrage macht! Bis heute habe ich nichts bezahlt und werde Diesen [..........] nichts bezahlen.
[......]

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## passer (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Tja ist eine Masche, niemals Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen diesbezüglich unterschreiben, so erkennt man die Forderung unweigerlich an.


----------



## tigerair (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Die Aufmachung der Site "Starlotto" ist bereits warnend unseriös! Wenn man nach der Inhaberschaft sucht, trifft man auf eine "Engel- Stiftung". [ edit] 

Da er also keine Firma leiten oder gar innehaben dürfte, wurde eine Stiftung ins Leben gerufen. Diese wiederum ist reine Augenwischerei und erfüllt keinesfalls den vorgegebenen Zweck Kindern zu helfen, doch ausschließlich dazu dienend, die [ edit]  "Starlotto" zu betreiben.

Aber wie gesagt, alleine der Auftritt dieser Firma sollte jeden abschrecken.


----------



## Judith (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Schaut man sich die zu Jahresbeginn von Starlotto beantragten und vom Amtsgericht Coburg verschickten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide einmal näher an, kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln:

Die Anschrift des Antragstellers, also der Starlotto GmbH, wird wie folgt angegeben: 
*Berg-am-Laim-Straße 61/MBE*
"MBE" steht für "Mail Boxes Etc.". Dieses Unternehmen bietet, wie der Name schon sagt, u.a. Postfächer an und ist in der Berg-am-Laim-Straße 61 ansässig. Hier der entsprechende Link: [noparse]http://www.mbe-de.de/home.php?lang=12[/noparse]

Obwohl es unzulässig ist, in Mahnbescheiden Postfachadressen anzugeben (gilt für Antragsteller und Adressat), wird genau dies von Starlotto praktiziert! Allein der Umstand, daß diese Postfachadresse getarnt ist, dürfte nichts an der Unzulässigkeit ändern.

Des weiteren wird als gesetzlicher Vertreter Herr [ edit]  benannt. Dieser hatte u.a. in einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung gegenüber einer Gerichtsvollzieherin erklärt, nicht mehr Geschäftsführer der Starlotto GmbH zu sein. Entweder wurde Herr [ edit]  erneut als Geschäftsführer eingesetzt, oder im Mahnbescheid wird schlichtweg gelogen.

Interessant ist auch, daß in einigen Mahnbescheiden Forderungen, die bislang separat diversen "Schuldnern" in Rechnung gestellt wurden, zusammengefasst und einem einzigen "Schuldner" angelastet werden. Hierfür dürften die Kosten der Mahnbescheide ursächlich sein, allerdings trägt dies nicht unbedingt zur Glaubwürdigkeit von Starlotto bei, von der Beweisbarkeit vor Gericht ganz zu schweigen...

Auf weitere Ungereimtheiten wie "vom Gericht ausgerechnete Zinsen" hatte ich bereits hingewiesen.

Da das Mahngericht sämtliche vom Antragsteller angegebenen Daten übernehmen muss und nicht auf Korrektheit überprüft, werden offenbar auch Mahnbescheide mit unzulässigen Adressangaben etc. versandt. 
Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie Starlotto die o.g. Ungereimtheiten vor Gericht erklären will.


----------



## Knaxey (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Bis jetzt hat sich Starlotto wegen meinen Widerspruchs des Mahnbescheids nicht gerührt. Werde mal weiter warten.:sun:


----------



## Knaxey (12 März 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Gibt es was neues von dieser Firma?


----------



## lapaloma (30 März 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

schaut mal im handelsregister, dort gibt es neues (stichwort § 141 a FGG)....


----------



## Sakra (6 April 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Starlotto ist von Amts wegen gelöscht worden !!!!!!!!

Unter handelsregister.de steht folgende Eintragung:

Gemeinsames Registerportal der Länder

Veröffentlichung

Amtsgericht München Aktenzeichn HRB 141059: bekannt gemacht am 02.04.2008 12.00 Uhr

Die in ( )
gesetzten Angaben der Geschäftsanschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr

Löschung von Amts wegen

27.03.2008

Bei nachfolgender Firma wurde folgendes eingetragen: Die Gesellschaft ist wegen Vermögenslosigkeit gelöscht. Von Amts wegen eingetragen.

Starlotto GmbH, München ( Zugspitzstr.21, 82131 Gauting ).


----------



## superdeti (6 April 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Hallöchen.

Endlich mal ´ne positive Nachricht von diesem Verein.
Darf SL denn seine Seite noch weiter betreiben? Ist ja immer noch online mit altem Impressum und normalem Spielbetrieb.
Wahrscheinlich werden P.E. und seine Mittäter irgendwie und irgendwo eine neue Firma gründen und weiter geht´s.
Wie ist das jetzt mit den begründeten und wohl weitestgehend unbegründeten Forderungen? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.

Meine Frau erhält immer noch Mahnmails inkl. Mahngebühren (inzwischen 4stelliger Betrag) im 2Wochen-Rhythmus, obwohl wir diesen Forderungen schon nach Mahnbescheid widersprochen haben.
Ich hoffe, das Grauen hat langsam ein Ende. 
In diesem Sinne,

Gruss Det


----------



## Judith (7 April 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Starlotto gibt nach der Zwangslöschung als Rechtsform weiterhin "GmbH" an. Dies wäre m.E. nur zulässig, wenn unmittelbar nach Löschung eine neue Starlotto GmbH gegründet worden wäre. Dies ist allerdings eher unwahrscheinlich.

Des weiteren wird massiv gegen die Impressumspflicht verstoßen:
Es fehlen Angaben zur Anschrift (Postfachadressen sind nicht zulässig), zum Vertretungsberechtigten, zur Aufsichtsbehörde, zur Registernummer und zur Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer.

Was erlauben Starlotto???


----------



## lapaloma (11 April 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

frag ich mich auch


----------



## Korrupt (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ja, Herr P. E. muss geschützt werden ... das ich nicht lache. Haut massenweise Klagen raus und will sich dann hinter Postfächern verstecken. Ich kenn den P. mittlerweile schon ne ganze Zeit und der soll gefälligst zu den Dingen stehen die er veranstaltet. Der wechselt auch irgendwie ständig seinen Wohnort, das scheint eine Art Hobby von Ihm zu sein.

Im Moment ist er in München wohnhaft:
[.....]
Für nähere Informationen, bitte ich um Kontaktaufnahme via PN.


----------



## Sakra (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Der Termin ist heute gelaufen. Ausführlicher Bericht in einer Woche, oder wenn das Urteil vorliegt, da 4. Anwalt von Herrn[ edit]  dieser Zeitraum zugesprochen wurde. Wir haben kurzristig neue Erkenntnisse vorgebracht, die er noch nicht kannte.


----------



## DerGast (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Ausführlicher Bericht in einer Woche, oder wenn das Urteil vorliegt


 Könntest Du vieleicht schonmal ne "Kurzfassung" hier posten? Würde mich schon interessieren ...

... Seit meinem Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid habe ichnichts mehr von Starlotto gehöhrt ... und mein Anwalt auch nicht


----------



## Buffy1974 (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Re: Starlotto.de*



Dino am 23.07.2004 schrieb:


> Wer ist "viele"? Das Netz ist ziemlich groß! Aber irgendwie kann ich da - zumindest auf die Schnelle - keinen *aktuellen* Massenaufschrei des Entsetzens finden.
> Das Einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, sind ein paar Beschwerden aus dem österreichischen Raum, die aber schon knapp ein Jahr zurückliegen. Kommt mir fast so vor, als seien das so die üblichen Dinge, mit der jede Fa. wohl irgendwann mal konfrontiert wird, weil zufriedene Kunden meistens ruhig sind, während enttäuschte laut schreien.
> 
> Wie wäre es mal mit genauen Quellenangaben, wo solche Vorgänge beschrieben werden?


 Hallo....also dazu kann ich was sagen.Ich habe bei dieser Firma einen kostenlosen Clubtest gemacht.Ich habe daraufhin per Mail gekündigt.(Kam angeblich nie an da man dafür eine Pin benötigt damit dies bearbeitet wird)Trotzdem wurden mir weiterhin Gebühren abgezogen und ich kam in ein Abo über 2 Jahre.Da ich verspätet den Wiederspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingereicht hatte wurde ich verurteilt  mit den weiteren Kosten  an die 300 € zu zahlen.ich habe monatlich 25 Euro überwiesen  die ich als Ratenzahlung von Simone vorgeschlagen bekam.Ich sollte aber noch einen Teilzahlungsvergleich unterschrieben zurück senden.Ich habe dies nicht getan weil der Betrag  den ich unterschreiben sollte über 600,00 € war!!Ich wurde sogar eingeschüchtert mit der Tatsache das ein Haftbefehl vorliegen würde und die Polizei mit meiner Verhaftung beauftragt sei.Jetzt hat die Sache mein Anwalt in der Hand.Ich werde auf jedenfall wegen Betrug gegen die Firma einen Strafantrag stellen ...vielleicht ist hier ja ein geschädigter der sich mir anschliessen möchte ??!
Gruß Buffy


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Du bist dir darüber im Klaren, dass das Zitat *vier * Jahre alt ist?  

Sonderlich aktuell  kann es daher wohl kaum sein.


----------



## Rosaliah (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
auch ich habe Bakanntschaft mit Starlotto gemacht.
Ich habe in 2002 mal mitgespielt und dafür auch Gebühren bezahlt. Danach war der Fall für mich erledigt. Ich habe nicht mehr gespielt; also auch nichts mehr bezahlt. Dass ich ein angebliches Abo hatte, davon wußte ich nichts. Ich habe keine Mahnungen von denen erhalten oder sonstiges.
In 2004 bin ich dann umgezogen. An diesen Verein dachte ich schon lange nicht mehr, war für mich damals ja alles erledigt. Dann im letzten Jahr habe ich Post bekommen. Es wären mittlerweile etwa 200 / 300 Euro auf. Ich habe Korrespndenz mit denen geführt; dennoch stand in jede Schreiben: ... Ihre Einstellung, dass Sie - wenn Sie auf Mahnungen und Schreiben nicht reagieren - nichts bezahlen müßten ...!
Ich habe in meinen Schreiben darum ebeten, dass Sie Ihre Forderungen nochmals und nochmals überdenken. Ich bekam auch Schreiben mit Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen; habe nichts unterschrieben!
Dann Ende des letzten Jahres kam ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Dagegen habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt. Dann habe ich nichts mehr gehört, bis heute. Denn heute flatterte mir ein Schreiben von Starlotto ins Haus. Betreff: Widerspruch gegen Mahnbescheid
: ... mir liegt Ihre Akte zur Abgabe an eine Anwaltskanzlei für die Fertigstellung einer gerichtlichen Klageschríft vor. Es werden dadurch rund Euro 260,00 an Kosten entstehen, die ich Ihnen gerne erspaen möchte. ...
Weiter unten im Text steht wieder der Satz: ... Ihre Einstellung, dass Sie - wenn Sie auf Mahnungen und Schreiben nicht reagieren - nichts bezahlen müssen, ist nicht korrekt...! Ich habe doch reagiert auf Schreiben und Mahnungen!!!:wall:
Wie soll ich nun reagieren?

Gruss die Rosa

Achja, Starlotto ist jetzt eine Ltd! So stehts in deren Adresse.


----------



## Buffy1974 (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Also ich habe an Starlotto die Ratenzahlung gemacht,habe 75 euro bezahlt.Trotzdem hat der den vollen Betrag gepfändet.Bzw ich habe die 540 € überwiesen damit man mir endlich mein Konto wieder aufmacht.Angeblich kämen jetzt noch weitere Zahlungen auf mich zu die ich aber nicht mehr zhlen werde.Desweiteren habe ich jetzt das Finanzamt angeschrieben ...wegen der hohen Zahlung in die Schweiz.Desweiteren werde ich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten und beim Verbraucherschutz...und ich werd mal das Amtsgericht anschreiben wie lange die brauchen um gegen den mal was zu unternehmen


----------



## Heike (17 August 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Der Termin ist heute gelaufen. Ausführlicher Bericht in einer Woche, oder wenn das Urteil vorliegt, da 4. Anwalt von Herrn[ edit]  dieser Zeitraum zugesprochen wurde. Wir haben kurzristig neue Erkenntnisse vorgebracht, die er noch nicht kannte.



Die Woche ist um, was ist denn nun draus geworden? 

Seit meinem Widerspruch im vorigen Jahr, kam nur noch ein unverschämtes Schreiben dírekt von Starlotto, welches meine Anwältin mit Bitte um Löschung meiner Daten beantwortete, aber sonst nichts mehr vom Gericht.  Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hätte mindestens nach 6 Monaten Weiteres vom Gericht kommen müssen.  Das hat sich jetzt erledigt. Aber ...

Mich ärgert nur, dass ich die ganzen Beweise (Emails, Teilnahmeregeln von damals) aufheben muss. Das ist ein ganz schöner Papierberg.:roll:


Grüße von Heike


----------



## Sakra (3 September 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Habe heute die erneute Niederlegung des Mandates des gegnerischen Anwalt bekommen. Nun warte ich auf den 5. Anwalt. Warum, will keiner das Mandat behalten??
Diese Antwort, weiß nur mein Gegner.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Warum, will keiner das Mandat behalten??


Weil selbst den  ärmsten  Anwälten ein Mandat zu "heiss"  sein könnte?  
Läßt  auf einen  gesunden Menschenverstand  bei den bisherigen Anwälten hoffen.  


Sakra schrieb:


> Diese Antwort, weiß nur mein Gegner.


der weiß es bestimmt


----------



## superfun (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ich habe am 16. September auch vom Amtsgericht Berlin einen Mahnbescheid bekommen über 315€, resultierend aus einer nicht beglichenen Mitgliedschaft, welche jedoch gekündigt wurde und nach der Kündigung weiter verlängert wurde als die Zahlung nicht geleistet wurde. 
Ist dies richtig von SL? eigentlich nicht, oder?
Soll ich in dem Fall Widerspruch einlegen und ggf die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben?


----------



## superfun (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

mir ist gerade noch eingefallen, die gekündigte mitgliedschaft war eine aus 3 oder 4 richtigen resultierende test-clubmitlgiedschaft, welche trotz kündigung verlängert wurde, deshalb die zahlungsverweigerung von mir.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



superfun schrieb:


> und ggf die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben?


ist empfehlenswert. Persönliche Rechtsberatung   ist im Forum nicht gestattet.


----------



## superfun (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ok, aber noch eine frage, mein gesamter schriftverkehr mit starlotto fand auf einer emailadresse statt, welche nicht mehr existiert, somit sind die mails auch alle weg, leider, habe ich dennoch mit einem anwalt gute chancen da raus zu kommen?


----------



## bernhard (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ab zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## superfun (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ich habe nun morgen einen termin beim anwalt wegen dieser angelegenheit, nur wie kann ich ihm beweisen was vorlag, ohne meinen schriftwechsel mit starlotto? 
denn wie gesagt mein schriftwechsel ist weg


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



superfun schrieb:


> nur wie kann ich ihm beweisen was vorlag, ohne meinen schriftwechsel mit starlotto?
> denn wie gesagt mein schriftwechsel ist weg


Im Zivilrecht muß derjenige  beweisen, der eine  Forderung stellt, das er Recht hat,   nicht derjenige von dem gefordert wird, muß  seine "Unschuld"   beweisen.

Sofern der Anwalt was vom Internetgeschäft  versteht, sollte er wissen, wie man dabei vorgeht.


----------



## DerGast (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Ja Mensch, nach nun knapp Einernhalb Jahren kam heute wieder eine Zahlungerinnerung via EMail - der Betrag hat sich inzwischen verdoppelt (aber ich kann ihn nicht nachvolziehen - Wahrscheinlich sind da auch wieder ein paar phantomgebühren drin) ...

Geht jetzt die ganze Sache mit Mahnung und Mahnbescheid von vorne los???

Nach dem Starlotto den letzten Mahnbescheid geschickt hat, habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt, und nichts mehr von Starlotto gehört ... keine Mails, keine Briefe ... naja bis jetzt ...

Ich gebe die Sache einfach wieder an meinen Anwalt weiter, mal sehen, was er dazu sagt.


----------



## spacereiner (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



> Nach dem Starlotto den letzten Mahnbescheid geschickt hat


Ein Mahnbescheid kann nur ein Gericht schicken
Alles andere was sich so nennt ist Altpapier


----------



## DerGast (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ja klar, kam damals vom Mahngerich Coburg ... und warscheinlich wird nun bald wieder so nen wisch eintrudeln ...


----------



## superfun (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

ich hatte letztes jahr, wie ich hier auch schrieb einen mahnbescheid bekommen und nun vor kurzem eine email von einer simone vom starlotto-support erhalten, in der sie mir noch mals zur zahlung oder ratenzahlung geraten hat, da sonst unverzüglich die vollstreckung eingeleitet würde..

sie sagte mir, wie sich der betrag zusammensetzte und das der widerspruch von damals unbegründet sei und nunmehr vollstreckt würde.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



superfun schrieb:


> und das der widerspruch von damals unbegründet sei und nunmehr vollstreckt würde.


Quatsch mit Sauce. Der nächste Schritt wäre die Klage. Vorher passiert gar nichts.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/


> Wie geht es weiter, wenn ich einem Mahnbescheid widersprochen habe?
> 
> Entweder, es passiert gar nichts mehr. Gerade, wenn der Mahnbescheid nur ein Schuss ins Blaue war, wird der Anspruchsteller nun nichts weiter unternehmen. Im anderen Fall   könnte es zum Zivilprozess kommen. Das heißt, dass sich ein Zivilrichter den Fall näher ansieht und prüft, ob die Forderung wirklich zu Recht besteht oder nicht. Im Fall von umstrittenen Internetseiten müssten die Kläger jetzt also beweisen, dass Ihnen die Kosten des Dienstes klar und deutlich angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Sakra (11 März 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Heute, war der Verkündigungstag in der Klage gegen mich. Die Klage wurde abgewiesen. Der Kläger hat alle Kosten des Verfahren zu tragen.

Mehr, wenn das Urteil schriftlich vorliegt.

Jetzt werde ich alle rechtlichen Mittel ausschöpfen, um an mein Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Chatlover (12 März 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

S U P E R !! :sun:


----------



## Sakra (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

P.E. hat gegen das Urteil Berufung eingelgt. Jetzt geht es vor den OLG weiter. Ich habe noch mehr Unterlagen über ihn bekommen. Mal sehen, was die Richter des OLG davon halten. Er nutzt die Justiz aus und belügt diese.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Die haben anscheinend wirklich zuviel Geld.


----------



## passer (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Das die Überhaupt vor Gericht gehen wundert mich schon.:roll:


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



passer schrieb:


> Das die Überhaupt vor Gericht gehen wundert mich schon.:roll:


Es gibt halt immer wieder mal Typen, die haben Spaß daran, sich blutige Nasen zu holen. :-D


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Starlotto gehört nicht zu der klassischen Neonutzlosbranche. Dieser Thread beginnt bereit 2004, 
also lange bevor die  anderen Nutzlosen die Geldadern endeckt und mit Probebohrungen   begonnen haben.


----------



## C1977 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de! Lottoverbund.com!!!! VORSICHT!*

[noparse]*Hallo!*
*Ich möchte Euch eindringlich vor Lottoverbund. com warnen!*
*Ich Idiot bekam am Pfingstmontag einen Anruf...der ausländisch klingende Herr teilte mir mit freudiger Stimme mit, dass ich bereits im Herbst letzten Jahres einen Gewinn von 440.- € gemacht hätte- die Lottogesellschaft aber die Gewinnüberweisung "vergessen" hätte!  Der "nette" Herr teilte mir dann noch mit, dass ich zudem zur "Probe" bei Lottoverbund Lotto spielen dürfe!!*
*Erstmal 4 Monate lang - 79.- pro Monat!!! Falls in dieser Zeit kein Gewinn erzielt wurde, der höher ist als die Gesamtsumme des Einsatzes der 4 Monate, bekomme man sein Geld zurück! Weiß nicht, was mich an diesem Tag geritten hat! :wall:*
*Solche [ edit] !:unzufrieden: :bash::bash:*
*Ein ganz übler Trick!*
*Mittlerweile habe ich erfolgreich Widerruf eingelegt, es wurden aber bereits die 79,00€ Teilnahmegebühr für einen Monat gestern eingezogen!*
*Die werde ich natürlich am Freitag wieder auf mein Konto zurücküberweisen lassen!!*

*Wenn Ihr am Tel. irgendjemand von "Lotto..." habt - sofort auflegen!*
*Und.... mal überlegen, woher diese Person Eure Telefonnummer etc. hat!!!*


*Ciao & Gruß, C1977*[/noparse]


----------



## DerGast (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Sakra schrieb:


> Heute, war der Verkündigungstag in der Klage gegen mich. Die Klage wurde abgewiesen. Der Kläger hat alle Kosten des Verfahren zu tragen.
> 
> Mehr, wenn das Urteil schriftlich vorliegt.
> 
> Jetzt werde ich alle rechtlichen Mittel ausschöpfen, um an mein Geld zu kommen.



Na das gefällt mir mal 
Und auf die Urteilsbegründung bin ich mal gespannt ...

... ich hoffe mal, er hat neben allen Kosten auch deine Auslagen zu tragen :scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



DerGast schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe mal, er hat neben allen Kosten auch deine Auslagen zu tragen



Ziemlich sicher. Im Zivilrecht trägt bei Forderungen, die sich im streitigen Verfahren als unbegründet erweisen, die klagende Partei alle Kosten (auch die gegnerischen Anwaltskosten).
Der "Versuchsballon" war also rein deren teures Privatvergnügen.


----------



## lapaloma (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

die webseite scheint mal wieder nicht zugreifbar zu sein (domain name parking)


----------



## Sakra (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Auch die 3 Richter des OLG Düsseldorf konnten dem Antrag des P.E. nicht folgen. Habe heute (13.07.2009 ) den Beschluss erhalten, dass das OLG Düsseldorf die Klage auch abweisen wird. Mehr, habe ich auf meiner Seite  aufgeführt. Um die Adresse zu bekommen, bitte ich um eine Nachricht per persönliche Nachricht. 
Jetzt sollte jeder, der von P.E. einen Mahnbescheid / eine Klage erhalten hat überprüfen, ob die angegebene Adresse im Antrag nicht eine Postfachadresse ist. Dies ist nicht zulässig.


----------



## Sakra (9 August 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Nun ist es endgültig: P.E. hat den Prozess verloren.

Mit Schreiben 28.07.2009 teilte das Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf mit, dass die Klage - mit den Az. 12 O514/07 (LG Düsseldorf) und I-15 U138/09 (OLG Düsseldorf) einstimmig zurückgewiesen wird. Damit hat P.E. nun endgültig keinen Grund mehr, die Zahlung zu verweigern. Außerdem wurde festgestellt, dass er die Klage ohne bekannte Adresse eingereicht hat. Die Postfachadresse Arthur Kutscher Platz 2a in München ist nicht zulässig.

Jetzt wird der Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss für alle Prozesse beantragt und, wenn keine Zahlung erfolgt, die Zwansvollsteckung gestellt.

Da ich viele Unterlagen bekommen habe, werde ich mein Geld auf jeden Fall bekommen. Herr P.E. wird sich wundern, wie schnell ich ihm habhaft werden kann. Dann ist die Sache für mich erledigt. Ich hatte ihm ja an seine "Postfachadresse" einen Brief geschrieben, der aber seit dem 17.07.2009 bereit liegt, aber nicht abgeholt wurde. Auch wenn er sein Postfach nicht leer macht, ich kriege ihn.

Den Wortlaut des Beschlusses, habe ich auf meiner Seite aufgeführt.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 August 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Fein. Glückwunsch.
Und schön mit den Zähnen am Hintern dranbleiben. 
30 Jahre, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Sakra (11 August 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Heute habe ist den Brief, den ich am 15.07.2009 aufgegeben habe und der ab dem 17.07.2009 zur Abholung bereit lag von der Post zurück bekommen.

Das zeigt mal wieder, was das für ein Mensch ist. Es wird ihn aber nicht viel nützen, wenn ich meine Forderung durchsetzte. Ich finde ihn und dann wird es nicht schön für ihn. So wie er die Justiz benutzt, werde ich auch alle rechtmäßigen Mittel in Anspruch nehmen. Mit Haftbefehle, kennt er sich ja aus.


----------



## Sakra (19 September 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Heute, sind die ersten zwei Kostenfestsetzungsbeschlüsse für die Verfahren bei mir eingegangen. Im ersten wurden 1.810,27 € und im zweiten 949,14 € nebst 5 % über dem Basitzsatz ab dem 23.03.2009 bzw. 14.08.2009 festgestellt.

Die diesen Kostenfestsetzungen zugrunde liegende Titel sind rechtskräftig.

Die Ausfertigungen, wurden den Rechtsanwälten am 10.09.2009 zugestellt.

Die Zwangsvollstreckung darf frühestens zwei Wochen nach diesem Tag beginnen.

Da ich ja die Annahme hege, dass P.E. das Spiel - ich verstecke mich und keiner findet mich - spielen wird, geht die Jagd jetzt richtig los.

Aber es wird ihm nichts nützen.


----------



## DerGast (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Gibts schon was neues? Schon Zwangsvollstreckt oder den Haftbefehl ausstellen lassen? :-D


----------



## Sakra (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Es gibt was neues. Aber ich möchte erst alles schreiben, wenn es passiert ist. P.E. liest ja hier auch mit und ich will ihm  keine Möglichkeit geben, sich darauf einzustellen.

Nach den 2 Kostenfestsetzungsbeschlüsse, hat er nun auch den Vorgang der einstweiligen Verfügung verloren. Zum Termin am 07.10.2009 vor dem Landgericht Düsseldorf, kam weder er ( was zu erwarten war ) noch sein damaliger Anwalt. Das der Anwalt nicht kommen würde, war mir klar. Er hat ja nach kurzer Zeit das Mandat niedergelegt. Nun wird ein Versäumnis Urteil ergehen.

Sollte jemand noch Unterlagen haben, kann er mir diese gerne zusenden. Auf der anderen Seite, stelle ich jeden der zur Zeit Schwierigkeiten mit P.E. hat, meine Ergebnisse ( nach Abschluss ) gerne zur Verfügung. Man sollte auf jeden Fall die Adresse genau ansehen.


----------



## Sakra (3 November 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf hat sich heute gemeldet. Sie behandeln den Vorgang. Hoffentlich wird er nun bei einer Ein/Ausreise, oder Überprüfung festgenommen. Dann muss er zahlen, wenn er wieder frei sein will. Es hätte nicht so weit kommen müssen. wenn er, wie angeboten, sich mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt hätte. Aber er meint ja, ihm kann man nicht´s.


----------



## Sakra (8 November 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

Der obrige Beitrag kann falsch verstanden werden. 

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf behandelt den Fall. Ich hoffe, dass die Ermittlungen dazu führen, dass P.E. bei einer Kontrolle verhaftet wir, da er ja keine ladungsfähige Adresse beim Prozess beweisen konnte. Dann werde ich die Adresse erfahren und kann dann pfänden.


----------



## sevensixblue (19 November 2009)

*AW: Starlotto.de*



Knaxey schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat sich Starlotto wegen meinen Widerspruchs des Mahnbescheids nicht gerührt. Werde mal weiter warten.:sun:


du musst nicht warten. ich war vor gericht und bekam 2400 euro entschädigung. klagt gegen diese abzocker!!


----------



## DerGast (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Starlotto.de*

wurde P.E. eigentlich dingfest gemacht? musste er nun Zahlen oder gar in Knast??

Die Seiten gibts ja nu nicht mehr :-D


----------

